#ubuntu+1 2008-01-07
<iN00DLE> is the only preference settings for the app Gimmie via gconf-editor or am I missing something?
<WorkingOnWis1> anyone useis anyone running Hardy AMD64 and successfully using Acrobat Reader from the Mediubuntu repo?
<iN00DLE> medibuntu supports hardy?
<iN00DLE> you have the triple barrel of death going, unstable linux + 64 bit + non-official repo...
<yoda> isn't acrobat reader proprietary too?
<crimsun> yes.
<iN00DLE> >.<
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: lol....and still its better than my previous OS...
<yoda> Winblows?
<WorkingOnWis1> yup
<yoda> shocking
<WorkingOnWis1> yeah....totally
<WorkingOnWis1> :)
<iN00DLE> I am gonna guess WorkingOnWis1 likes bleeding edge
<WorkingOnWis1> me? a little....it all started when my nephew shwed off vitas flip 3d
<WorkingOnWis1> vista
<WorkingOnWis1> i had to show up the little brat!  :D
<WorkingOnWis1> compiz-fusion did it...
<WorkingOnWis1> and then awm did it again
<WorkingOnWis1> awn
<WorkingOnWis1> and then screenlets did it again...
<superracer21x> need help
<WorkingOnWis1> and then theres the fact that I have 2.4GB of ram, 900MB in use....and 32MB swaped...
<WorkingOnWis1> hehe..yeah...i like blood
<superracer21x> need help
<yoda> superracer21x - professional help or help with hardy?
<WorkingOnWis1> lol
<superracer21x> profesional
<yoda> ... then you've come to the wrong place
<iN00DLE> >.>
<superracer21x> so u can help me
<WorkingOnWis1> my psychiatrist is good..  >:)
<yoda> haha
<yoda> super - if you ask a question, probably not - but I'd ask anyway just in case
<superracer21x> i need help with linux
<WorkingOnWis1> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iN00DLE> are you using hardy heron superracer21x
<iN00DLE> the fact you said you need help with linux sends up flags that if you are using hardy maybe you shouldn't
<yoda> lol iN00DLE, so true.
<yoda> except, not "maybe"
<yoda> definately not.
<superracer21x> im trieng to install this program i donloaded from the internet but every time i try to i get and error saying i can only have one manger running at the time and its not the program cause i trid on different programs also
<yoda> o_O
<superracer21x> what do i do
<iN00DLE> what distribution are you using superracer21x ?
<superracer21x> ubuntu
<yoda> what version?
<iN00DLE> what version?
<superracer21x> newest 7.10 i think
<yoda> you need #ubuntu
<yoda> this is for 8.04
<superracer21x> oh
<iN00DLE> man yoda you are really good
<iN00DLE> >.>
<iN00DLE> now I have to figure out why emerald just crashed...
<yoda> I don't even have my own GUI atm! i'm borrowing my sister's :P she's running gutsy
<iN00DLE> the fact your sis is on linux is scary, she might just take over the world
<yoda> lol, it's my fault she is
<yoda> and she's always bitching about it :( despite the problems she's having being nothing compared to what she had in windows
<WorkingOnWis1> has anyone here used irqbalance?
<yoda> she lost her entire hard disk 3 times, she lost the display drivers 15 times and she never got the resolution above 640x480 in windows
<yoda> I kept telling her not to use peer-peer network clients like Kazaa...
<yoda> oh you quit and rejoined
<yoda> you missed all of that then
<WorkingOnWis1> is there some way to use one wifi card for both an internet connection and an adhoc connection?
<yoda> lol
<iN00DLE> I had to reset x, the emerald crash hosed me
<yoda> ahh
<yoda> WorkingOnWis1, not as far as I'm aware, unless the ad-hoc has a connection somewhere else
<yoda> but that probably wouldn't be what you're describing
<WorkingOnWis1> hmmm... is there such a thing as a wireless hub, that all the computers can connect to via wifi, and then either out to the internet, or just out to the LAN? Like in the old days or wired network connections?
<yoda> like a wireless router?
<iN00DLE> >.>
<WorkingOnWis1> wireless router connects to wireless hub.
<iN00DLE> wireless hub aka hotspot?
<WorkingOnWis1> hmmm....maybe...
<WorkingOnWis1> is that what I'm looking for?
<iN00DLE> what are you trying to do WorkingOnWis1 ?
<iN00DLE> you mean for your home use?
<WorkingOnWis1> i have 5 wifi machines at home...all laptops
<iN00DLE> then you should only need a wireless router
<WorkingOnWis1> i want them all networked, and to have internet access
<yoda> wireless router is the way
<iN00DLE> unless you have a wired router and thus you want a wireless X?
<yoda> or you could use a linux box, with a connection to the internet (eg cable modem) and a DHCPd running
<iN00DLE> yep
<WorkingOnWis1> i have never found a way to get anywhere but to the internet thru my router if i connect wireless
<iN00DLE> well you need a network setup then, if you want something like that either your main machine (where the wireless is connected) or
<iN00DLE> do what yoda is suggesting
<iN00DLE> have a home server setup to handle it all, with networked music directories and all the jingles
<WorkingOnWis1> um...nevermind....
<WorkingOnWis1> i'm an idiot
<WorkingOnWis1> the last time i tried it...i was in windows
<WorkingOnWis1> and we all know how silky smooth MS networking is...
<iN00DLE> if you just want the laptops to blindly get to the internet, you only need the wireless router setup to network, etc.
<WorkingOnWis1> I just went to Network in Nautilus
<iN00DLE> >.<
<WorkingOnWis1> all the machines that are powered up are there.
<WorkingOnWis1> in Windows...it didnt work as planed at all...
<WorkingOnWis1> here it Just Works  )
<yoda> never say Just Works
<yoda> it's like a curse
<iN00DLE> I find the most problematic issues with windows home networking is that both windows and all the little disks that come with your other hardware for networking
<WorkingOnWis1> lol
<WorkingOnWis1> k
<yoda> if you say it, your plans will be afflicted with Murphy's Law
<iN00DLE> tend to confuse the average home user
<WorkingOnWis1> I killed the sob
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: I have set up 500 node netware networks, 150 node unix networks, and 20 node appletalk networks...all with relatively little trouble....
<WorkingOnWis1> then theres MS
<WorkingOnWis1> ant their better ways
<WorkingOnWis1> down the server....down all nodes....stert server....reboot switch...start all node...and pray
<iN00DLE> how was appletalk WorkingOnWis1 ?
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: it was the mot painful of the 3 because I am soooo not farmilur with macs in general
<WorkingOnWis1> most
<iN00DLE> I bet it is worse when you try to have it play with other systems
<WorkingOnWis1> it is, because I dont know the interface, the dialogs, the terminology...
<yoda> working with windows is like eating raw chicken, even if you succeed it's only a bad thing
<WorkingOnWis1> but lol....i like that! so true!
<WorkingOnWis1> I also like "Air conditioners and computers are a lot alike..."
<WorkingOnWis1>  "they stop working well if u open Windows"
<yoda> haha
<yoda> that is also very true
<iN00DLE> well adding to this OT whenever I use windows its like that rattle in your car you just can't locate
<iN00DLE> you know something is wrong, but finding it isn't easy
<WorkingOnWis1> lol
<iN00DLE> and when using windows it feels like all my lugnuts are loose
<iN00DLE> seriously, it just feels like it will collapse any minute
<WorkingOnWis1> yeah...very un-nerving
<yoda> yeah it's true
<yoda> mind you, I found a clean install of windows XP at my old workplace which actually ran stable... for the duration of my shift :P
<WorkingOnWis1> lol
<iN00DLE> a fresh install of windows, once defragged (chuckle) is as stable as it will every be
<WorkingOnWis1> I like XP best in a virtual machine where it cant do any damage
<iN00DLE> then it just goes to heck from there
<Dannilion> My Windows XP is currently stable
<Dannilion> That said, it was installed yesterday and has no Internet Explorer :p
<WorkingOnWis1> Dannilion: hahaha
<iN00DLE> windows only really blows the more you use it and install/uninstall
<Dannilion> Yeah
<WorkingOnWis1> strip all the junk from it and the dang thing is as fast and stable as Ubuntu!
<Dannilion> I have the programs I need installed now, and striped loads from it (as well as IE)
<iN00DLE> I think they call that version DOS, WorkingOnWis1
<yoda> yeah, but nowhere near as usable
<Dannilion> It's perfectly usable for what I want
<iN00DLE> I just need a new computer, being a gamer this old junk I have can't handle wine enabled gaming
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: lol  yeah! I have DOS 6.22 on a vm just so can remember the days when MS had stable code!
<iN00DLE> wow WorkingOnWis1
<yoda> MS still has stable code, it's just dead now
<iN00DLE> once upon a time Windows was simply a GUI for DOS
<Dannilion> Firefox and Thunderbird for internet stuffs, Second Life, The Sims 2 and Windows Live Messenger. The firewall is the hardware one built into my motherboard, and Avast! for antivirus
<Dannilion> I remember that, iN00DLE. Started with Windows 3.11
<DarkMageZ> hey. no need for your fud against windows. windows is stable if you have a clue.
<Dannilion> had to exit Windows to play games :D
<yoda> I started on windows 3.2 I think
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: until WinNT, all Windows (3.11, 95, 98, ME) were all GUI's on top of DOS
<WorkingOnWis1> DOS 7.0 was what Win98 ran on top of
<Dannilion> In XP there's still some DOS there, hanging on...
<yoda> just because you can make an OS stable, doesn't make the OS stable... it has to be stable out of the box
<Dannilion> (haven't tried Vista properly yet)
<yoda> I can make hardy stable, it doesn't mean it should be used by every end-user right now... does it?
<WorkingOnWis1> Dannilion: that is the proper way to try it
<iN00DLE> vista sp1 already
<WorkingOnWis1> it doesn't?  :)
<yoda> no, because it's not stable out of the box... that's kind of my point
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: well, it has been almost a year....it's time I guess
<DarkMageZ> yoda, xp is stable after applying the updates. providing you don't mistreat it. i can't say the same for ubuntu...
<Dannilion> XP with SP2 is reasonably stable out of the box
<yoda> DarkMageZ, show me a stable XP
<WorkingOnWis1> DarkMageZ: you Ubuntu is unstable?
<DarkMageZ> WorkingOnWis1, i have problems with firefox & pidgin exploding.
<yoda> anyway, I'm more interested in stability on a server platform... not a client platform, don't know about anyone else =\
<yoda> windows XP is NOT a server platform
<WorkingOnWis1> DarkMageZ: gutsy or hardy?
<iN00DLE> then that is your issue DarkMageZ , I have no issues with those
<iN00DLE> I haven't had many with this "unstable" Ubuntu so far
<DarkMageZ> WorkingOnWis1, both.
<WorkingOnWis1> 32 or 64 bit?
<DarkMageZ> WorkingOnWis1, 32bit.
<yoda> by "explode"... what do you mean?
<yoda> and have you debugged?
<iN00DLE> WorkingOnWis1 isn't happy with just some off the shelf 32bit, he needs 64, unstable ubuntu and adobe to enjoy his experience fully
<DarkMageZ> yoda, crash. i've sent the apport reports from hardy to launchpad.
<yoda> lol iN00DLE
<WorkingOnWis1> I must admit....ff and pidgin also are my problem children....but considering I am on Hardy, I can deal with it. pidgin has been very good since the last update however
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: lol...yeah :)
<iN00DLE> what version of FF WorkingOnWis1 ?
<Dannilion> I must admit I am happier with an unstable Ubuntu too... hence me having Hardy on my laptop
<WorkingOnWis1> 2.0.0.11
<Dannilion> being an old Windows migrant I need something to fix :p
<iN00DLE> give 3.0 a try in hardy, or were you the one that was waiting til the add ons caught up?
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: thats me
<iN00DLE> ahh, 3.0 seems pretty stable on hardy
<iN00DLE> but again I am only on 32bit
<WorkingOnWis1> but I've heard so much good about f3 I may slit that too...a little more blood is kewl
<yoda> is 3.0 all it's cracked up to be?
<iN00DLE> is it sooooooooo worth grabbing?  no
<Dannilion> Firefox 3.0 is cool on Gutsy, Hardy and on Windows XP :p
<WorkingOnWis1> I keep hearing how great it's memory use is
<iN00DLE> in the end it is just a browser
<bderrly> yoda, aside from having no plugins work for it yet, it works fine
<Dannilion> I've found it to be much faster
<yoda> right, I'll give it a blast then
<iN00DLE> I run all this on an old P3 866, so every bit of ease on CPU is nice, the fact hardy is even able to run on this box makes me happy
<WorkingOnWis1> i dont have java or flash in ff2, so it may not mattr to me!
<ryanpg> hi all... is it to be expected that the latest fglrx doesn't build currently on hardy?
<Amaranth> probably
<ryanpg> hi Amaranth thanks
<Dannilion> ooh... time for updates on both computers
<WorkingOnWis1> so none of u are using irqbalance?
<Dannilion> not here
<Amaranth> WorkingOnWis1: why would you?
<WorkingOnWis1> more bleeding edge...its supposed to better balance irq's between cpu's
<Amaranth> i think it also wastes battery?
<bderrly> does anyone have irq sharing issues anymore?
<ryanpg> I certainly did
<bderrly> i thought those days were long gone
<ryanpg> I couldn't get low latency audio performance without irqbalance
<Amaranth> i know one of the top things in powertop is "rescheduling interrupts" or something
<WorkingOnWis1> bderrly: noe irq sharing so much as cpu resource mangement
<WorkingOnWis1> ryanpg: so u have seen good results with it?
<WorkingOnWis1> Amaranth: any idea how hard an impact on bettery life?
<WorkingOnWis1> battery
<Amaranth> no idea at all
<Amaranth> not even sure if it does
<ryanpg> WorkingOnWis1, it fixed the issue I was having but I don't know if there were any powersavings side effects
<WorkingOnWis1> well, I'm using it as of a few minutes ago , on my laptop, so I guess I'll see  :)
<WorkingOnWis1> I would see several times where one core would be at 100%, the other as 3%, and the systen would be slugish. I'm hoping this smooths things out some
<WorkingOnWis1> Help me understanding something. Right now Evolution is at version 2.21. Lets assume it stays there until Hardy goes to Final Release. Lets say in July 2008 Evolution hits 2.4 and major killer app status, even more than it is now. Will hardy stay at 2.21 plus security patches, or will it eventually go to 2.4?
<iN00DLE> 2.4?
<iN00DLE> Gnome goes 2.22 just before hardy goes live, or so I thought
<WorkingOnWis1> 2.4 is just an example
<WorkingOnWis1> Does Gnome and Evolution follow the same version numbers now?
<iN00DLE> they used to, as far as same or roughly same release timeline, it got out of whack though
<WorkingOnWis1> I just noticed that Gnome is 2.21 also....
<WorkingOnWis1> the two Evolution features I am waiting for is gmail contacts sync and Google Calendar two way support
<WorkingOnWis1> my life would then be complete
<iN00DLE> anyways to better answer your original Q, even if it doesn't show up swiftly in the repos you can bet there will be a .deb for the latest gnome for ubuntu asap
<iN00DLE> gmail contact sync 0.0
<iN00DLE> that would be sweet
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: it is supplsed to be working in 2.22
<iN00DLE> same for calendar though I think that is available now?
<iN00DLE> I have been meaning to check the calender syncing WorkingOnWis1
<WorkingOnWis1> i saw today they changed the way u set up a google calendar in evolution, but have not tried it yet. 2 weeks ago it didnt work
<iN00DLE> I see, where did you see this WorkingOnWis1 ?  gnome wiki?
<WorkingOnWis1> I did a google for ubuntu evolution google calendar
<WorkingOnWis1> it evolution you can now pick Google Calendar as a calendar type
<WorkingOnWis1> but it keeps forgetting my username,,,,
<iN00DLE> I see the syncing was only working one-way
<iN00DLE> Google > Evo, Evo > Google wasn't working
<WorkingOnWis1> yup. I did see today that it is supposed to work in 2.22  We are at 2.21 and it looks like the Google Calendar plugin is being worked on still.
<iN00DLE> well I just went in the calendar and I can't even select google for publishing
<iN00DLE> google is there, selection is not possible
<ryanpg> it seems like the fglrx installer isn't finding libraries in /usr/lib via dpkg-shlibdeps
<ryanpg> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libXext.so.6 needed by debian/xorg-driver-fglrx/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2 (its RPATH is '').
<ryanpg> libXext.so.6 is in /usr/lib
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: do u have the Google Calendar plugin checked?
<iN00DLE> I thought so WorkingOnWis1 , let me reload evo
<WorkingOnWis1> k
<iN00DLE> I have google sources checked under plugins
<iN00DLE> and I have Calendar Publishing checked
<WorkingOnWis1> whan u add a new calendar, do u see Google Calendar as a choice in the top drop-down box?
<iN00DLE> Yes, sorry not to familar with this, let me fiddle more now WorkingOnWis1 , since you got me going in the right direction
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: dont spend too much time. it still dont work...
<WorkingOnWis1> kina like the sound control panel button in Wine
<WorkingOnWis1> the button is there but theres no useful code behind it yet
<iN00DLE> I see, WorkingOnWis1 , oh well so the plan is no plan until 2.22?
<iN00DLE> that isn't happening before March I think
<WorkingOnWis1> March! that sucks....sooo close but sooooooooooo far!
<WorkingOnWis1> all will be right with the world when I can sync gmail contacts and calendar with Evolution.  :)
<DanaG> s/Evolution/Thunderbird for me.
<iN00DLE> no, cause by then google will have unveiled something more bleeding edge that you simply must have, WorkingOnWis1
<DanaG> oops, lost a '/'.
<WorkingOnWis1> iN00DLE: hahaha...
<jtt> hew
 * DanaG wonders if it's possible to create an ubuntu base system (not desktop) VM, and then install ubuntu-mobile metapackage and have it work.
<WorkingOnWis1> is there any way to get flash working in either ff2 or 3?
<ant1> Hello, I'm using Hardy Alpha2, I got a Broadcomm wireless adapter, when I boot I get 2 interfaces eth1 & wlan0_rename
<ionstorm> im using envy for my nvidia, if I upgrade to heron will I have problems?
<ionstorm> when should I remove the driver before upgrading?
<ant1> eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1A-73-52-61-0F-F9-A1-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<ant1> wlan0_rename Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:73:52:61:0f
<ant1> and NetworkManager can't connect using either of them (although I can see a list of Access points), so I got to setup the connection manually
<ant1> anyone knows a solution for this ?
<DanaG> ARgh, I keep seeing the tracker-applet magnifying glass and thinking it's Pidgin's "new message" indicator.
<DanaG> It's quite irritating and distracting.
<ionstorm> ant1,
<ionstorm> is that a wifi or ethernet card
<ionstorm> looks like an ethernet
<ionstorm> could be a problem with compatibility
<ant1> ionstorm: wifi
<ionstorm> ah ic
<ant1> ionstorm: the ethernet is fine
<ionstorm> what chipset or brand
<ionstorm> is it ralink?
<ionstorm> if it is I had the same problem
<ant1> ionstorm: Broadcomm
<ionstorm> ouch
<ionstorm> using ndiswrapper?
<ionstorm> broadcomm cards arent well supported in ubuntu yet
<ant1> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<ionstorm> so you will need to set it up with ndiswrapper
<ant1> ionstorm: no, I tried those: bcm43xx (was working well on Gutsy i386) & b43 (worked well on Hardy i386 live)
<ant1> ionstorm: now I am running Hardy amd64
<ionstorm> ah, u'll need a 64 bit driver
<ant1> ionstorm: I am using 64-bit driver I suppose
<ant1> ionstorm: btw, as I mentioned, I can connect to wireless access point if I do it manually (using iwconfig & dhclient), the problem is that NetworkManager can't handle it !
<ionstorm> ah dont use it
<ionstorm> use /etc/network/interfaces
<ant1> ionstorm: how ?
<ant1> ionstorm: and is that a correct solution ? isn't it better to let NM handle it ?
<ionstorm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<ionstorm> network manager sucks
<ionstorm> once u get the interfaces file setup correctly, just set it and forget it
<ant1> ionstorm: but it won't be roaming anymore
<ant1> ionstorm: or could it ?
<ionstorm> ah
<ionstorm> use wifi-radar
<ant1> oh
<ionstorm> sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<ant1> ok, why is the wifi card name wlan0_rename instead of wlan0 ?
<ant1> btw, where did the iftab go ?
<alka_trash> how is the latest and greatest?
<alka_trash> I'm really excited for Hardy, I hope ATI pulls its head out in time for the release
<alka_trash> so any word on NetworkManager 7.0 for Hardy?
 * DanaG hopes that by summertime (northern hemisphere), ATI's drivers (either closed-source or open-source) will have become better than nvidia's.
<ionstorm> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bderrly> does anyone know why there the `lint' package is not in the repos?
<ionstorm> anyone here running hardy
<ant1> ionstorm: me
<ionstorm> ant1, how is it
<ionstorm> compared to gutsy
<ant1> ionstorm: alright, actually I can't judge, because I am testing amd64 version of hardy, in gutsy I use i386
<ant1> ionstorm: but I noticed that an MMC reader bug is fixed
<ant1> ionstorm: and I got that wlan0_rename problem !
<DanaG> is 31:01:00:00:00:00 a valid MAC address?
<DanaG> I have a USB ethernet adapter (that I've handed to my VM) that has that address.
<ionstorm> no
<DanaG> Oddly, my router doesn't reject it.
<ionstorm> weird
<ionstorm> must not have a database of addresses
<ionstorm> or rules set
<DanaG> It's a dd-wrt-ed Buffalo WHR-G125 (which has now been banned from sale in the USA.... ARGH!).
<DanaG> It uses dnsmasq as the DHCP and DNS server.  Mighty handy for bogus-nxdomain.
<ionstorm> why is it banned
<DanaG> Correction: it's 30:01, not 31:01.
<DanaG> http://www.buffalotech.com/press/releases/buffalo-issues-a-statement-about-the-csiro-appeal/
<DanaG> Anyway, it's off-topic now... but it is still interesting to have a VM with a real network device.
<DanaG> router<->host real interface<->guest virtual interface<->guest real interface<->router
<slytherin> is rhythmbox crashing for anyone?
<SeveredCross> DanaG, isn't Buffalo just rebranded Linksys?
<SeveredCross> (That's what I've been told by people who are more hardware savvy than I)
<DanaG> Nope.  Same hardware, but that's due to both using the same chipsets, not due to one rebranding the other.
<Madpilot> hey all - anyone else find alpha2's add/remove really unstable?
<Amaranth> i never use add/remove
<Madpilot> try it - if it falls over every 30 seconds, it's the bug I was seeing, If it doesn't, it was just the LiveCD I was messing with...
<Amaranth> i'm in windows
<Madpilot> poor you
 * DanaG uses Aptitude somewhere around 99% of the time.
<Ziroday> Is there any pulse audio configuration managers installed by default?
<DanaG> Not by default (which is kinda' silly -- why bother with PulseAudio if you aren't going to give access to all the features?)
<Ziroday> oh good so im not being an idiot, thought i was missing something
<Ziroday> Also when will the new theme be decided
<vlazar> hey
<vlazar> the latest kernel does not have drivers for the ipw3945 card
<vlazar> any easy way to install them myself?
<BHSPitLappy> I'd probably takes the lazy way out and see if ndisgtk would work
<BHSPitLappy> but I'm so lazy
<vlazar> i will take the even lazier way: use older working kernel
<vlazar> :D
<BHSPitLappy> heh
<BHSPitLappy> that's less lazy
<BHSPitLappy> you have to reboot
<vlazar> lool
<vlazar> its a laptop anyways :D
<vlazar> so it sees tons of reboots anyways
<BHSPitLappy> this laptop has been on for a week
<vlazar> mine hangs during hibernate 1/3
<BHSPitLappy> hmm 6 days 14 hours
<vlazar> plus it has 2 video cards: intel for endurance and nvidia for performance
<vlazar> gotta reboot to switch
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<vlazar> darkghost2, huh?
<darkghost2> I have a pardus
<vlazar> rite
<DanaG> Oh yeah, look into iwl3945.
<DanaG> That's there in the .24 kernel.
<xst> Now that xorg7.3 is being used in Hardy, will it then finally be possible to connect an external monitor to my laptop and obtain an "extended desktop" (i.e. not a desktop clone) without having to manually edit xorg.conf? In Gutsy, doing this is practically impossible for non-geeks. :-(
<DanaG> Odd: I hit my 'hotkey display switch' hotkey, and gnome-settings-daemon crashed.
<DanaG> Aah, it's perhaps crashing on the xf86display key.
<DanaG> ** ERROR **: file gnome-settings-multimedia-keys.c: line 749 (do_action): should not be reached
<vlazar> with the risk of starting a heated debate: what you think of reiserFS as for the booting device?
<dbmoodb> !!
<dbmoodb> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dbmoodb> ah
<dbmoodb> !stupid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> :)
<IdleOne> !botabuse | dbmoodb
<ubotu> dbmoodb: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<dbmoodb> oh ssh
<dbmoodb> !debian owns you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debian owns you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> damn right
<dbmoodb> ubuntu comes from debian --> debian owned --> ubuntu (freedom)
 * dbmoodb  ahahaha but .debs remain ahahahaah - runs
<IdleOne> what a tool
<IdleOne> a chicken poop tool at that
<slytherin> is rhythmbox crashing for anyone?
<hwilde> what is that package provides command ?    i am drawing a blank here
<slytherin> hwilde: Can you please make your question more clear?
<hwilde> I thought there was a command maybe with ubotu to find out what package provides a certain file
<hwilde> I thought it was like    !package provides dos2unix
<hwilde> would return tofrodos
<slytherin> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hwilde> !find dos2unix
<ubotu> Package/file dos2unix does not exist in hardy
<hwilde> maybe I am thinking of a different distro
<slytherin> hwilde: are you looking for something specific?
<nanonyme> probably something that converts end of lines
<nanonyme> \r\n -> \n
<slytherin> nanonyme: He already know he needs to install tofrodos
<nanonyme> ah
<slytherin> may be he is looking for something else
<nanonyme> oh
<nanonyme> just read backwards
<nanonyme> so the point was to do contents search on packages?
<hwilde> point is,   how do I find out what package provides dos2unix
<hwilde> the answer is tofrodos
<hit> hi, cannot install alpha 2, hangs in step 2
<hwilde> but I thought there was a way to query maybe with ubotu to get the package as the answer, given the filename you are searching for
<hwilde> I thought you could just type in    !package provides dos2unix
<hwilde> and ubotu would tell you tofrodos
<hit> select language, click forward and nothing
<nanonyme> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#head-ca137c9f6332911ce1aabfa2626a465b752030b7 seems it can't do that
<IdleOne> !find dos2unix
<ubotu> Package/file dos2unix does not exist in hardy
<IdleOne> !search dos2unix
<ubotu> Found:
<IdleOne> hmmm that command doesnt work
<slytherin> hwilde: dos2unix is a symlink to fromdos, that might be the reason ubotu doesn't know about it
<nickwinl> Howdy, I'm running alpha 2. question: I have an optical usb belkin mouse that causes the menus and windows to move around randomly without me doing anything. Recently, when I ran Applications -> Add/Remove... I get a popup message about "Could not grab your mouse" and malicious client may be eavesdroping on my session. Is this the mouse itself or the port somehow interfering with gtk+, glib or glade operations?
<nickwinl> I compiled a new kernel, checked /var/log/messages and of course adjusted the response time in System -> Preferences -> Mouse. The mouse port still behaves erratically.
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi I have a problem configuring DnS Server in Hardy, basically using GUI cannot set it, where can I set the DNS server IP address manually
<Redhammer_the_Ol> ie which file do I need to manually edit
<Laney> /etc/resolv.conf
<Redhammer_the_Ol> thank you,
<Redhammer_the_Ol> bye
<Pici> Or, if you are using dhcp and it keeps remo.... nevermind.
<thomas> hi I just installed Kubuntu Hardy on my laptop and I want to upgrade it to KDE4, but I'm not sure exactly how
<thomas> I tried aptitude install kde4 but it will delete all the KDE3 stuff..
<thomas> from that announcement page it looks as if you can have both side by side
<hydrogen> hardy is not supported here
<hydrogen> my assumption however
<hydrogen> is that they are not coinstallable in hardy
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> this is #ubuntu+1
<hydrogen> my bad
 * hydrogen looks at the channel name before commenting nex ttime
<hydrogen> :)
<nickwinl> Oh btw this mouse problem is happening in hardy, 7.10 and 7.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186941
<nickwinl> A buddy of mine sez it's movement that gets transpositioned in the drag code, but I think it could be libhid too. I'll figure it out.
<WorkingOnWis1> which java plugin works most stable in ff2?
<WorkingOnWis1> is there still a need for chroot for 32bit stfuf like Real Player and 32bit Firefox, or is there a cleaner easier way in Hardy?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]
<DanaG> The "ugly hack" is the only way I can maintain some semblance of sanity in brightness-changing.
<greg-g> I don't have time to do much diagnosing right now, but is anyone else having problems viewing pdfs in evince?
<WorkingOnWis1> anybody elses nvidia drivers broke after the last and kernel update?
<scizzo-> WorkingOnWis1: define broken...
<WorkingOnWis1> if i boot with the latest kernel (2.6.24-3) the nvidia drivers dont load. I boot from the 2.6.24-2 kernel, the drivers load fine
<scizzo-> right so the latest latest updates
<scizzo-> no I guess that the drivers are not yet compiled for that version yet
<scizzo-> so the restricted modules are not loaded as intended
<scizzo-> that is why I am waiting to see if there is a version coming out for that soon
<WorkingOnWis1> I thought there was a dependency between the drivers and the kernel version?
<scizzo-> to the restricted modules I belive
<scizzo-> not to the kernel itself
<scizzo-> and in my list the linux-restricted-modules-generic is marked out as in the fact they will not be installed yet
<WorkingOnWis1> so I'll need to be sure in the future that if theres a kernel update, there is also a a driver update?
<scizzo-> WorkingOnWis1: does: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<scizzo-> tell you anything at all about packages not being installed?
<scizzo-> the packages that is in the list not being installed is usually packages with dependency problems at the moment.....which might indicate that some packages are not yet completely fixed
<WorkingOnWis1> this must be within the last hour. i got all the updates earlier....boy things change quick sometimes arount here!  :)
<WorkingOnWis1> I do show the same dependency problems.
<WorkingOnWis1> eh...nbd. It's stable still....just didnt expect the kernel to not wait for the driver module.
<WorkingOnWis1> I'll have to be a little more cautions. next time it may not be as easy as picking an old kernel in grub....
<scizzo-> evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-08
<taggie> anybody having issues with linux-generic/linux-image-generic/xserver-xorg-video-all after updating today?
<MGrunde> Is there a problem with openoffice?  Ever since an update some time ago my openoffice icons don't work, and my docs don't do anything when I click on them.
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: fish is good!
<Hobbsee> indeed!
<IdleOne> your part msg is funny yet strangely disturbing
<IdleOne> lol
<Hobbsee> :P
<scizzo-> Ubuntu developers never sleep or something?
<Hobbsee> apparently not
<Hobbsee> they just keep drinking.
<scizzo-> haha
<Amaranth> amen
<scizzo-> hmmmm.....screen has tendency to not like me......when will I ever learn the lock functions
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: so, how about you fix my keyboard?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: step 1: unplug the keyboard. Step 2 : firmly grab keyboard on each side. Step 3 : hold keyboard up in the air looking right at it and make sure you dont hit the fan or anything like that. and shake well
<IdleOne> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<BHSPitLappy> IdleOne, you forgot "(C) Randall Munroe" :P
<BHSPitLappy> you stealer you
<scizzo-> or you can pick out that good old fashion keyboard that makes nice noices when you hit a key that never gets damaged.....the once where you actually need a nuclear bomb to kill the keyboard....
<virtuelv> has anyone upgraded to hardy from gutsy?  Are you seeing all sorts of driver problems?
<virtuelv> for instance, xserver-xorg-video-all refuses to upgrade because it can't install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<lunar-raven> im bored and may install hardy..and I know it could be buggy..but i was wondering, how broken is it atm? is it fairly useable? lol
<Tomcat_> lunar-raven: It is fairly usable in alpha-2
<Tomcat_> lunar-raven: Usually, if there is *huge* breakage, the topic says so... currently it's only the "standard" breakage.
<lunar-raven> ok
<lunar-raven> thanks
<lunar-raven> =]
<hit> lunar-raven, for example i installed gutsy yesterday because i broke my hardy. now i'm back in hardy because i couldn't stay there :p
<hit> can i change specific keyboard key to another one?
<penguincentral> is the colemak keyboard layout being included in hardy?
<penguincentral> is the colemak keyboard layout being included in hardy?
<Hobbsee> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<penguincentral> hello Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee would suspect that a good answer would be "try it and see"
<penguincentral> thanks
 * penguincentral is a very proficient colemak typist and wishes that he didn't have to manually install it
<Smokey401> anyone actually here?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> ...
<N> hello
<N> good
<iNtERrUpT> -_-;
<N> »ç¶÷µé¸»À»¾ÊÇÔ
<N> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<N> every sleep
<N> only sleep
<N> µý¹æ ¤¡¤¡
<hit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51212/
<hit> is this normal? :D
<Pici> hit: is it working?
<hit> so far looks fine yes
<afflux> I had a similiar one
<hit> hit@hit:~$ glxinfo |grep dire
<hit> direct rendering: Yes
<afflux> problem was, my resolution was 640|480
<Pici> I believe the new xorg does not actually need the xorg.conf file to work.  I remember seeing something to that effect in one of the changelogs, but I couldnt point you to a direct source.
<afflux> and displayconfig-gtk failed because the config had no "serverlayout" section
<hit> i've got 1620x1050
<Pici> afflux: file a bug if thats the case.
<hit> only glxgears is a bit low
<hit> ~647 fps
<hit> i used to had around 1000, but i'm not sure
<Pici> glxgears is not a benchmark
<hit> k
<Pici> I think glxgears needs  watermark that says that.
<hit> as far as supertux works i don't give a damn :p
<Pici> :)
<afflux> Pici: it's on the todo list ;)
<newUser> how to request a feature for the next ubuntu
<stdin> newUser: file a bug with the request
<newUser> @stdin nah just simple thing like the standard kernel is to slow , can there is option to switch 250hz - 1000hz
<stdin> so file a bug against the kernel then :)
<newUser> how to do that :)
<stdin> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<newUser> nice
<scizzo-> I saw yesterday that inkscape has a 0.46svn download version for ubuntu hardy on the website....
<FunnyLookinHat> When do they plan on releasing an alpha kubuntu with KDE4?
<dawynn> Can someone please explain what all replaces the former "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command?  With Hardy, I no longer get to choose a video driver, and options for setting up my monitor have disappeared also.
<ryanpg> if anyone has time, please take a look at http://pastebin.org/14580 it's the error I'm gettting when attempting to build hardy packages from the ATi fglrx release, I'm not sure if it's an installer error or a dpkg-shlibdeps bug
<stdin> FunnyLookinHat: sometime after KDE 4.0.0 release I should think
<stdin> ryanpg: we can't help with that as we have no idea what's in the installer, you'll have to ask on ATIs support forum or the like
<teethdood> anyone knowledgeable with PulseAudio?
<teethdood> here's the scenario:
<teethdood> I would like my 10 computer stations to play the same music as the main computer. If I understand PulseAudio exactly, it would allow me to stream the music from my main computer to all 10 client computers. Is this true?
<maihem> Just testing hardy and wondering if anybody knows anything about ia32 binaries on amd64 requiring a nonexistent libselinux.so.1? I'm trying to rebuild programs to stop trying to link to it but I can't see how it is depended upon.
<sarthor> HI I Using Ubuntu Hardy, In GUI, my network manager need to be unlocked, How to unlock, i am new.
<sparrw> sarthor: "i am new" and "i using ubuntu hardy" do not go together.  i would suggest you use gutsy instead.
<sarthor> sparrw, OK. i have upgrade Gusty from Fesity, and then after i upgraded to Hard, now how can i got down, i dont hav any CD.
<pvandewyngaerde> you cant go back (not in a supported documented way)
<sparrw> what pvandewyngaerde said
<sparrw> im going to move to hardy soon, but im not normal
<sarthor> sparrw, Now at this stage please help me,
<sparrw> i dont use gnome, so im not sure how to unlock the network manager
<sparrw> id suggest you ask in #gnome, where you can find beginner help with newer versions of gnome apps that are in hardy but not gutsy
<Balaams_Miracle> sarthor: Either install Gutsy from scratch, or stick with Hardy until the final
<sarthor> sparrw, Oh.. i saw just now.. Coz that was not in red text,
<pvandewyngaerde> i run hardy, with a (currently broken) KDE4 from svn
<sarthor> Balaams_Miracle, : how to install ? scratch or Stick? I dont hav any distry in my hard or in the CD
<sarthor> distro*
<Balaams_Miracle> Download ISO and burn to CD, it's the easiest way
 * Balaams_Miracle is AFK
<sarthor> Balaams_Miracle, : using 128 Kbps
<sarthor> can any 1 tell me how to make change in /etc/network/interface for ssid is khan WPA key is abcd1234 and ip is 192.168.1.4 gateway 192.168.1.1
<albert23> sarthor: you can unlock the network manager when you start it from a terminal window. Command to use is network-admin
<ryanpg> sarthor: if you run network-admin from the terminal you can unlock it
<albert23> lol
<ryanpg> albert23: what timing!
<sarthor> ryanpg, albert23 let me check
<sarthor> ryanpg, albert23 my network admin is not running, i opend the terminal windo.. sudo -s .. paswd enterd, as root i ran network-admin but the unlock butten is still dead
<ryanpg> sarthor: don't run it as root
<ryanpg> run as your user
<sarthor> ryanpg, OK let me try
<ryanpg> no one here is running the latest fglrx from ATi? or has built packages?
<sarthor> ryanpg, albert23 : i love and respect you all.. thank you frnds, its worked..
<ryanpg> sarthor: np
<telexicon> What can I do to make sure these laptop bugs get fixed in time for hardy final?
<joumetal> telexicon: bug numbers?
<telexicon> I'll file them in a bit, should I also fill out the laptop testing page?
<telexicon> oh is there like a template for filing bugs? I want to make sure I include all the proper information
<ryanpg> later all
<joumetal> telexicon: laptop testing page might help. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/
<telexicon> ok.. ill start filling these out
<telexicon> I have a list of bugs ive come across
<joumetal> telexicon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and asking here could also help.
<MGrunde> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<MGrunde> I'm still having an issue with flash on AMD64, is there a workaround?
<albert23> MGrunde: you are on Hardy?
<MGrunde> Yes
<albert23> MGrunde: then you can install the 3 missing 32-bit libs manually
<MGrunde> Manually as in CMMI, or as in apt-get install?
<albert23> MGrunde: manually as download the three 32 bit library packages, extract them and copy the 32 bit libs to /lib32 and /usr/lib32 respectively
<MGrunde> Okay, thank you.  My error only seems to reference two libs though, do you know them offhand?
<albert23> MGrunde: libpixman, libselinux and libsepol
<MGrunde> Thank you very much.
<teethdood> I would like to stream music from one computer to other computers, basically turning it into a big radio. Can this be done using PulseAudio or should I just do something like ShoutCast?
<MGrunde> I've never used PulseAudio, but MediaTomb works wonderfully fo rme.
<teethdood> ok off to googling it now :) thanks
<hit> any clues how to make mouse back/forward buttons to work?
<hit> tried a couple of metods but nothing
<MGrunde> !mouse | hit
<ubotu> hit: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<MGrunde> Have you tried that?
<hit> not from this doc, but i'll read and give a try
<hit> thanks so far
<MGrunde> Good luck
<hit> argh
<hit> it was working like a sec ago
<hit> and again nothing :p
<hit> ok i think i got it
<hit> thanks again MGrunde
<hit> yep, all fine
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-09
<blkorpheus> lirc-modules-sources, has been broken, is broken..
<blkorpheus> I found one kernel where it will compile 2.6.24.2
<blkorpheus> I'd like to keep running the 2.6.24.3-server kernel
<blkorpheus> but if I want my remote back, have to back up a kernel
<Whizkid> I'm trying to netboot Hardy on an old laptop with a PCMCIA card reader. I've tried one image that always says there are no kernel images. Which boot image should I be using, and if I'm using the right one, how does one get around the kernel issue?
<blkorpheus> startupmanager still renaming the good kernel image as a backup, thus halting grub with an error 15
<DanaG> Random link to my battery issue bug report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/181101
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181101 in ubuntu "Hardy: new 2.6.24 'power_supply' interface confuses HAL (sees duplicate batteries)" [Undecided,New]
<blkorpheus> There is no package name 'lirc-modules-source ' published in Ubuntu
<blkorpheus> trying to file a bug for this package lirc-modules-source
<blkorpheus> its been broken for a few versions now
<blkorpheus> even debian
<blkorpheus> Bug #147440
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147440 in lirc "cannot make lirc_i2c kernel module" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147440
<blkorpheus> where is the fix?
<teethdood> I'm about to take the plunge to hardy. Any last words of wisdom?
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: ever run an alpha OS before?
<teethdood> WorkingOnWise: yes, ubuntu 6.10, 7.04, 7.10
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: in that case....dive! dive! Dive!  hehe...
<teethdood> 7.10 doesn't excite me anymore :) I need things to break so I can sweat and cuss, and stuff
<cwillu> ooo, so it's time for the unwashed masses to start installing 7.10?! :)
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: ever run Windows? It provides lots of that....
<cwillu> mythtv can provide sufficient cussing too, depending on your expectations
<WorkingOnWise> sems aroun here all we ever get is a broke xserver sometimes.
<teethdood> I want to get my hands on PulseAudio..I hear good things about it
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: I looked at mythtv back with 7.04 and decided i'd give it a year to simmer before I tried that brain damage again  :)
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> I had a hauppauge 150 card lying around, makes for a surprisingly smooth install
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: I have it installed...not a clue what it is, but it sure sounds cool!  :D
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: of mythtv?
<cwillu> all it really needs is somebody who didn't grow up with it to point out all the really really stupid configuration options that no normal person should ever see
<teethdood> audio that pulses...what more can you ask for
<cwillu> yes
 * DanaG loves having multiple audio devices.
<cwillu> WorkingOnWise, better yet, I bought a 500 (150$, dual tuner), and it just worked
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: have u messed with elisa?
<teethdood> elisa is nice!
<cwillu> no, what is that?
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: really? in Ubuntu?
<cwillu> mythbuntu
<cwillu> the base hauppauge cards have good support
<cwillu> /dev/video0 outputs an mpeg2 stream
<teethdood> elisa would be a lot nicer if it allows me to type in a description for each movie file I have on there
<teethdood> right now it just lists the movie filenames
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: it's in the repos. looks like a media center of sorts. didnt impress me much, but it is much simpler to install that myth is at least.
<cwillu> tv and remote support?
<WorkingOnWise> no clue.
<teethdood> elisa doesn't do TV
<cwillu> under development
<cwillu> good
<teethdood> it's just a nice interface for throwing media files at it
<WorkingOnWise> i use my laptop as a mini (yeah right....17" display) dvd player sometimes and want a little more integration that totem or mplayer...
<cwillu> I've got users that depend on their tv
<cwillu> inherited a blurry 22" monitor, and the roommates' tv blew up at the same time
<cwillu> our tv is now a blurry 22" monitor ;p[
<WorkingOnWise> lol
<teethdood> someone just pointed me to MediaTomb...allows you to stream music/videos to all your networked computers so they work like cable TV
<cwillu> apparently we've got a 42" projection tv coming next weekend, but they got addicted to 'pause live tv' really really quickely
 * DanaG wishes CableLabs weren't 'in bed with the devil', so to speak, and would allow Linux use of CableCard -- even if it's not open-source.
<cwillu> so, I've got a collection of 16 git repo's, all around 1-2 gigs in size
<cwillu> that have never been repacked
<cwillu> This, it would seem, Is Not A Supported Use
<DanaG> Where 'the devil' is the MAFIAA ( http://mafiaa.org/ ).
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: are there any reasonable ways to get a good signal to a laptop for viewing cable tv wirelessly?
<cwillu> define reasonable :p
<cwillu> I know you could stream the mpeg2 output from the capture card to the laptop via netcat or something
<WorkingOnWise> some small usb or firewire device as a reciever for the laptop, and a transmiter on the cable tv connection
<cwillu> I _think_ myth tv would let you use the laptop as a frontend (viewing live the output from the backend containing the capture card)
<DanaG> Or do this:
<DanaG> cable -> amplifier -> antenna
<DanaG> antenna on laptop -> tuner.
<cwillu> hauppauge sells a box to do that, but they only officially support windows, and none of their usb devices have linux support yet afaik
<DanaG> But watch out for the FCC...
<cwillu> honestly, if I were doing it, I'd go with having a machine plugged into the cable, and doing something over 802.11 to get to the laptop
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: is that site a joke? MAFIAA?
<cwillu> I don't need to deal with yet another wireless device on my laptop :p
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: i only have 4 now...plenty of room!  :D
<DanaG> Look at the date.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: it must be....
<cwillu> 802.11, bluetooth, what else?
<cwillu> dual usb wireless adapters?
<cwillu> and a cell card for the really remote locations?
<DanaG> Bluetooth is slow.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: I see the date...that cant be for real....even the RIAA isnt That stupid!
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: two 802.11, usb wireless mouse and keyboard for the docking station...
<DanaG> I tried even PulseAudio's RTP thingy over 11g (at 36 megabits, for some reason), and that was droppy.
<DanaG> http://reports.internic.net/cgi/whois?whois_nic=mafiaa.org&type=domain
<DanaG> Not any industry name.
<DanaG> But anyway, that's off-topic.
<cwillu> bah, forgot about wireless input :p
 * cwillu shudders at the mention of rtp
<cwillu> really, I'm shuddering more at java's implementation of rtp about 6 years ago
<UnNaturalHigh> After adding the hardy repositories on a test machine I have noticed that quite a few things will be upgraded. Is it possible to remove the hardy repository and go back to a gutsy repository or is that going to break?
<cwillu> but the nightmare's are still there
<DanaG> It's possible.... but really really unadvised.
<UnNaturalHigh> DanaG, for example, things are going to break-due to configuration files being changed?
<cwillu> UnNaturalHigh, there's some settings you can put in /etc/apt/preferences to make it not automatically use gutsy repos for upgrades
<cwillu> if you haven't installed anything, then reverting sources.list and apt-get update'ing should bring you back to a sane state
<DanaG> Oh, I didn't notice that you said you hadn't upgraded.
<UnNaturalHigh> cwillu, I am aware that I can remove the sources.list entry, but I am just curious about being able to move backwards and forwards
<cwillu> did you want to upgrade completely, or are you trying to just get some upgraded packages in an otherwise working gutsy install?
<UnNaturalHigh> cwillu, exactly
<cwillu> which?
<UnNaturalHigh> I wish to use the latest GCC and kernel for some things I am developing
<cwillu> you can just download and install the debs directly, assuming they don't rely on anything
<cwillu> I run the hardy kernel on that myth box I was talking about above on gutsy, for instance
<cwillu> the backports page on the ubuntu wiki shows how to add a repo without using it by default
<UnNaturalHigh> so the best way is to download the individual deb's or can I add the repositories and through some mechanism tell apt to use only certain packages from the hard repository?
<cwillu> you probably want to do that, and then install the package you want via synaptic | force version
<cwillu> or that, yes
<UnNaturalHigh> cwillu, sorry, the later way is the one you would suggest?
<cwillu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports, except use the hardy repo instead of the backports repos'
<cwillu> it has instructions for the preferences file, which will do the second thing you mentioned (the synaptics | force version)
<UnNaturalHigh> cwillu, perfect, thank you
<UnNaturalHigh> I find this mixing of repositories something lacking in ubuntu
<cwillu> it's not a recommended state really
 * UnNaturalHigh is to sued to rolling update styles such as in archlinux/gentoo
<cwillu> it's only necessary when you're mixing repo's with very large numbers of packages that aren't designed to work together
<UnNaturalHigh> *used
<cwillu> is #ubuntu still full and crazy with compiz issues, or have those calmed down since release?
<cwillu> I haven't dared to look in a while :p
<UnNaturalHigh> cwillu, have not seen many of those personally
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: it has smoothed a bit.
<cwillu> nice
<DanaG> I have downgraded a system once, and it actually worked.  However, I then missed everything that was new in the newer version, and upgraded to it again.
<cwillu> I noticed hardy turns compiz on on my radeon now
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: biggest things i see now are ppl either not knowing what hardware they have, or trting to force their trident video card with 4mb of vid ram to do full 3d rendering
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> did that once (voodoo3)
<cwillu> yay for software rendering :p
<UnNaturalHigh> DanaG, I have two laptops, and one which runs archlinux and I miss some of the new features on my ubuntu laptop
<cwillu> woot, 5 minutes, and not a single compiz issue :)
<UnNaturalHigh> which do you guys recommend to use more aptitude/apt-get to install/remove packages?
<UnNaturalHigh> I have read that aptitude is much more robust then apt-get, is that true?
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: lol...i haven't had any problems with compiz-fusion at all. real stable.
<UnNaturalHigh> btw, thx for the info cwillu on the repositories, it works great!
<Pici> I believe apt-get's behavior is more similar to aptitude's now.  But I personally use aptitude.
<cwillu> UnNaturalHigh, n[
<cwillu> np even :p
<WorkingOnWise> UnNaturalHigh: I use Synaptic and have never had a problem.
 * IdleOne uses aptitude
<Pici> But then again, I review what exactly it wants to do, what packages it wants to remove, and all the changelogs as well.
<UnNaturalHigh> I heard that aptitude has better package tracking allowing it to completely remove packages 'properly'
<WorkingOnWise> UnNaturalHigh: unless I have a seriously broken package, then I use apt-get
<cwillu> WorkingOnWise, still needs to do the repo thing, but synaptic supported what he's looking for
 * UnNaturalHigh doesn't use synaptic
<UnNaturalHigh> I prefer cli
<Pici> I prefer cli as well.
<Pici> I have a shell alias setup to run `sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade`.
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: I like the fact that synaptic will allow me to backport individual packages and manage repos too...
 * cwillu uses apt-get, aptitude, dpkg, synaptic, and occasional direct python hacking of the apt cache :p
 * DanaG always uses aptitude.
<UnNaturalHigh> cwillu, doing this method of pinning, will it also update them when I update my system?
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that it only did that with respect to itself, so if you use another tool, it won't necesarrily pin properly.
<DanaG> well, 'always' is a bit too strong, but I use for mostly everything.
<cwillu> UnNaturalHigh, yes;  it's not really pinning, it's pinning the repo it'll try to download from
<DanaG> You can also pin by release name.
<WorkingOnWise> Pici: not sure actually. I only have one package back ported to an old version, and I always uncheck it before I update.
 * UnNaturalHigh is excited to get b43 going on this laptop
<UnNaturalHigh> I have heard b43 is much better then bcm43xx
<DanaG> Oh hey, cwillu: you said you have, or had, a voodoo3?  I have one of those lying around, and I'm wondering what, if anything, it's useful for nowadays.
<teethdood> what is this "Gobuntu"? this is the first I've seen it
<cwillu> it'll run 2d accelerated
<cwillu> not much use for 3d
<Pici> !gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<DanaG> And where can I go for a "Stopbuntu"?
<cwillu> might be able to get a second head up on it if it's pci, but you'll lose dri for any remotely sane setup
<teethdood> DanaG: this is OSS, roll your own Stopuntu :)
<UnNaturalHigh> it is nice to see all these ubuntu variants spawning with e17
<UnNaturalHigh> e17 has a lot of potential
<DanaG> And 'elbuntu' reminds me of 'elbonia'.
<WorkingOnWise> whats e17?
<teethdood> there's an elbuntu?!? what's the world coming me
<teethdood> to
<DanaG> I remember once comparing (in Windows) my voodoo3 to a GeForce2.
<iN00DLE> e17 = enlightenment 17 WorkingOnWise
<Pici> elbuntu?
<UnNaturalHigh> WorkingOnWise, a "Desktop Manager"; something between a window manager and a desktop environment
<DanaG> Big thing I noticed: GeForce 2 couldn't do video overlay at the nice resolution (for 19" CRT at that time) of 1280x960.
<UnNaturalHigh> WorkingOnWise, www.enlightenment.org and www.get-e.org
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: i see today that 2 way works between evolution and gcal
<iN00DLE> O.O I hadn't checked WorkingOnWise
<teethdood> ok here we go...I'm taking the plunge!
<teethdood> 8.04 upgrading
<iN00DLE> so you preloaded ubuntu+1 channel just in case teethdood ?
<WorkingOnWise> I tinkered with Enlightenment a while back but didnt have the time to figure it out. It looks sweet, but was so differant from with I expected/was used to....
<teethdood> iN00DLE: I always come here when upgrading...you never know :)
<iN00DLE> the only thing I liked from enlightenment was the dock'ish bar, but I came to find I prefer Gimmie over even AWN curves and such
<DanaG> gimmie?
<WorkingOnWise> i do like gimmie.
<iN00DLE> it is proposed for the official 8.04 final release
<iN00DLE> if you set it in the gnome panel vs on the desktop, it gets even sweeter, especially if you like tweaking your eye candy
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: didnt know u could set gimmie on the desktop
<iN00DLE> took me a while to figure it out WorkingOnWise , I had seen it but couldn't find the preferences
<teethdood> for the dock thing, I like Kibadock the best
<iN00DLE> WorkingOnWise, turns out you right click on the gnome panel and there it is under ADD
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: I thought that was only to add to a panel?
<UnNaturalHigh> one thing missing is some sort of interface to manage lvm2 (GUI wise)
<iN00DLE> and preferences can then be set for it as far as the panel goes, and I divided it up, turned it to text only and it is pretty spiffy for my desktop
<DanaG> What is this 'gimmie' thing?
 * UnNaturalHigh is also interested in this "gimmi" thing
<iN00DLE> should be in the repo, but here is the home page http://beatniksoftware.com/gimmie/Main_Page
<UnNaturalHigh> does gimmie require 3D acceleration?
<teethdood> Gimmie's colors make me want to shoot myself
<WorkingOnWise> UnNaturalHigh: no it doesn't
<UnNaturalHigh> WorkingOnWise, that is definitely neat
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: u can turn off the colors
<UnNaturalHigh> #ubuntu+1 > #ubuntu
<WorkingOnWise> well, mostly
<UnNaturalHigh> to many noobs in #ubuntu
<WorkingOnWise> thats who Ubuntu is for...It's goo theres a place for them to go and get solid help...  :)
<iN00DLED> power outage FTL
<RadiantFire> anyone here tried installing Hardy in VirtualBox and/or managed to get the guest additions built?
<iN00DLED> DanaG, Mint uses Gimmie by default as of 4.0
<UnNaturalHigh> brb, rebooting into new kernel
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLEdo u run gimmie in hardy?
<iN00DLED> yes WorkingOnWise
<iN00DLED> it is proposed for the final release as well
<WorkingOnWise> in a panel, or on the desktop?
<iN00DLED> I run it in a panel
<WorkingOnWise> its in the repos now....
<Pici> Its was in the Gutsy repos iirc.
<WorkingOnWise> i want to run it as a dock.....like the project page shows.
<iN00DLED> not sure Pici
<iN00DLED> it runs that way by default WorkingOnWise
<Pici> !info gimmie gutsy
<ubotu> gimmie: desktop organizer for Linux, alternative GNOME panel. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.7repack-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 219 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<iN00DLED> wait...project page?
<iN00DLED> I will have to see what it looks like there WorkingOnWise
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE ok
<iN00DLED> I use it on the panel, I broke it up using preferences and removed the Icon option
<iN00DLED> so I have 3 seperate text buttons (also removed People)
<WorkingOnWise> thats how I have it too
 * Pici tries it out again.
<WorkingOnWise> on the website, it shows it as a dock, not part of the Gnome panel
<iN00DLED> the slickest part is typing in the program in the find box, very nice for the windows person checking out or migrating to Ubuntu/Linux
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: link?
<WorkingOnWise> http://beatniksoftware.com/gimmie/Screenshots
<iN00DLED> to access the preferences when in that dock form, WorkingOnWise , you go to gconf-editor and under Apps>Gimmie they should be found
<iN00DLED> however I couldn't manipulate them as well such as removing People, WorkingOnWise , couldn't find another set of Preferences
<cwillu> how up to date is the gimmie in gutsy?
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu: newest version is in the repo
<DanaG> What sets the 'people' things there?
<iN00DLE> your chat programs and such, it keeps track of them
<cwillu> sweet
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: all your evolution and pidgin contacts, and their online status
<DanaG> It's not seeing my AIM ones.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: as in aim client, or aim contacts in pidgen?
<DanaG> Contacts.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: not sure. I use Pidgin and Evolution, and sync pidgin with evolution, and Gimmie shows them all.
<DanaG> Okay, it sees my AIM account (with a yahoo-looking icon), but it shows 100% of people as offline.
 * DanaG tries restarting Pidgin...
<cwillu> what's the standard way of undoing a make install?
<cwillu> make uninstall?
<Pici> usually.  or installing with checkinstall the first time around.
<cwillu> grrrrrr
<DanaG> Nope, now absolutely nobody is shown as online.
<Pici> cwillu: or make remove.  It all depends on what the developer has setup as make targets
<DanaG> I also have Evolution integration turned off, because I don't use Evolution.
<cwillu> ya, nothing obvious showed up in the makefile, and I was hoping that maybe that was because of some make magic
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: did u click "Online now" in People?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<WorkingOnWise> what chat client do u use?
<DanaG> Pidgin.
<DanaG> OOh, coolest thing I just did: enable printer sharing on 2 computers, and enable showing networked printers.
<DanaG> It's that amazingly easy now to print to announced printers.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: forgive the dumb question.... u do have any contacts online in pidgin
<DanaG> Yes.
<teethdood> 25 minbefore 8.04 make or break
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: not sure. did u just install it?
<cwillu> gl teethdood
<teethdood> thanks cwillu :) 3 months of waiting is long enough :)
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> teethdood, you have more than one machine I hope?
<cwillu> or a good backup regiment?
<cwillu> or a willingness to live in a strangly broken system for longish periods of time?
<teethdood> I have 7.10 CDs on hand :)
<cwillu> preferably all three?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I did just install 'gimmie'.
<teethdood> alternate works for me :)
<teethdood> how is gimmie? anyone ever tried kibadock?
<DanaG> If I restart gimmie, it shows only one of my contacts as online.
<UnNaturalHigh> any of you own a seagate free agent hard drive?
<cwillu> I've got a 500gb usb drive, not a freeagent though
<UnNaturalHigh> I am just wondering if there is a way to fix the problem with them spinning down and then coming back on at usb1
<teethdood> UnNaturalHigh: I read this in slashdot awhile back
<UnNaturalHigh> yea, my friend has one
<teethdood> google or search slashdot
<UnNaturalHigh> his first day on ubuntu and his first problem
<teethdood> ok I ought to shutdown running apps...installing 8.04 right now
<teethdood> good night all if it breaks, see you all in a bit if it works
<DanaG> I had the "drive unloads heads way too frequently" issue; I don't remember what I did to fix it.
<DanaG> Hitachi 7k200 200GB.
<DanaG> I found a lovely way to confuse PulseAudio:
<DanaG> use the tunnel module on both ends, and set the playback "for <hostname>" on each to point to the other.
<DanaG> Or even better, have a 'simultaneous' on each.
<teethdood> alright, I survived the upgrade!
<cwillu> woot!
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: i was kinda disappointed when I did mine.
<teethdood> you were expecting some breakage huh? ;)
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: yeah
<WorkingOnWise> but noooooooo.... they gotta make their alpha stuff work right too! These ppl just dont understand a users needs  :D
<teethdood> I got a couple of issues already though
<DanaG> gaack, Pidgin doesn't deal well with changing NICs.
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: cool! what?
<teethdood> I have my top panel autohide. It doesnt unhide
<WorkingOnWise> I always get nick collisions cuz I sign into freenode and ubuntu irc servers at the same time.
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: that could be a bit tricky!
<SeveredCross> Uh, freenode == ubuntu servers.
<DanaG> gaack, Pidgin doesn't deal well with changing NICs.  Oh, and I still can't see any contacts.
<DanaG> Is it a redirect, or just a DNS entry?
<WorkingOnWise> SeveredCross: huh?
<teethdood> WorkingOnWise: the thing is, it unhides when I move the mouse towards the left or right corners...interesting
<SeveredCross> I believe it's a redirect.
<SeveredCross> I connect to "Ubuntu Servers" listed in XChat's network list and can join Freenode channels without any issues.
<WorkingOnWise> sounds like a confilct between compiz-fusions Expose and gnome panel ?
<SeveredCross> So, as far as I can tell, Ubuntu Servers === Freenode.
<WorkingOnWise> that last was to teethdood
<WorkingOnWise> SeveredCross: I see channels in freenode I dont see in ubuntu.
<teethdood> WorkingOnWise: yeah...I'm off to bugtracker
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: enjoy
<SeveredCross> WorkingOnWise: Really?
<SeveredCross> I don't.
<teethdood> WorkingOnWise: hehe loving it :P
<SeveredCross> Which channel, for example
<WorkingOnWise> SeveredCross: I'll go find one..bbs
<DanaG> How do I fix my contacts for 'gimmie'?
<WorkingOnWise> SeveredCross: hmmm....can't find any....musta just missed some when I was lookin in ubuntu and saw then when I was lookin in freenode
<SeveredCross> :-)
<SeveredCross> Look at your server status window.
<WorkingOnWise> so I'll stop loggin to both and causing my nick colission!
<SeveredCross> The Network says "Ubuntu Servers" because that's what XChat knows it as, but the server status window says calvino.freenode.net
<WorkingOnWise> I use pidgin for irc....
<DanaG> I'm going to try something: perhaps 'telepathy' will work with that 'gimmie' thing.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: have u shut down gimmie and pidgin?
<DanaG> Yeah, I've tried restarting each.  In which order should I start them?
<WorkingOnWise> it doesnt matter for me. I would imagine since it is a panel app, start gimmie and then pidgin since gimmie will start before pidgin during a log in.
<DanaG> I've done it that way already, and all I get is no contacts listed as online.
<WorkingOnWise> wierd.
<DanaG> I'm watching with dbus-monitor, and it seems like Pidgin is only ever returning 0 on 'purplebuddyisonline' queries.
<WorkingOnWise> are u up to dat with pidgin and gimmie? I have 2.2.2 for pidgin
<DanaG> I'm using whatever's in the package manager.
<WorkingOnWise> I have everything in the repos for pidgin and purple installed....maybe thats it?
<WorkingOnWise> then u are up to date there..
<WorkingOnWise> do u have all the pidgin plugins installed? and all the stuff for purple? I think there are 2 libs for purple...
<DanaG> Yeah, except for things like 'sipe' and 'thinklight' and 'guifications'.
<DanaG> Purple is returning 0 for buddyisonline.
<WorkingOnWise> I installed all, except things that were guarenteed not to wotk, like thinklight. try just installing everything related to pidgin. reading the webpage, it seems like the person writing it may not be a great documenter of his code. It is possible he is calling some odd function in a seemingly unrelated plugin. I am pretty sure buddyisonline will return 0 for both 0 online, and for not recieving a request since startup. If
<WorkingOnWise> it is written in python, so the error handleing isn't very good unless the programer writes good traps
<DanaG> I also have tried with 'dbus example' plugin both disabled and enabled.
<teethdood> what alpha version are we on now guys?
<WorkingOnWise> Alpha 2
<teethdood> WorkingOnWise: thanks, doing that bug report
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: where are u looking at dbus info? I'l see what mine is doing
<teethdood> btw, the culprit is the Desktop Wall compiz plugin messing around with gnome-panel
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: yw
<DanaG> dbus-monitor (in console)
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: thats y i never see it. I turn it off to turn on something with the cube as soon as I enable compiz-fusion
<DanaG> Yeah, buddyisonline is returning 0 always.
<DanaG> Who knows, maybe it's case-sensitive.
<DanaG> I just had a buddy sign on, and still nothing.
<teethdood> WorkingOnWise: dunno if I should file in launchpad or with the compiz ppl, probably launchpad
<UnNaturalHigh> have any of you guys tried using rtorrent in hardy?
<WorkingOnWise> teethdood: I would do launchpad and let them forward it if needed...
<DanaG> Do you have 'dbus example' enabled?
<WorkingOnWise> no
<DanaG> Nope, didn't fix it.
<WorkingOnWise> i am not seing anything for buddiesonline at all...
<DanaG> Try clicking on stuff in the 'people' panel.
<WorkingOnWise> wow....lots of stuff, nothing for purplebuddiesonline.
<WorkingOnWise> brb
<DanaG> Oh, now I no longer see that myself, either.
<DanaG> Okay, I do see it again.
 * DanaG goes to reboot to new kernel, and hopes scheduling is better.
<DanaG> Most likely, it won't be.   :(
<DanaG> Well, I compiled 'gimmie' myself, and now it crashes instead of not working.
<DanaG> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'list_addressbooks'
<DanaG> Can't use it.  I'll just disable that broken feature, and go back to the packaged version.
<DanaG> dang brokenness.
<sarthor> Hi, 'Salam'    i want to get help about ddclient.conf, if i am on wrong place, tell me. my ddclient.conf is here " http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51330/ " i dont want to use crontab for updating, how to update after 120 minutes
<sarthor_> Hi, 'Salam'    i want to get help about ddclient.conf, if i am on wrong place, tell me. my ddclient.conf is here " http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51330/ " i dont want to use crontab for updating, how to update after 120 minutes
<rama_8086> how to search a particular channel in irc
<IdleOne> rama_8086: /list *
<Ziroday> anyone know when they pick a new theme>
<Ziroday> *?
<Pici> when?
<Ziroday> yeah
<Ziroday> one of the specs is a new theme
<Pici> Oh, I thought I was in a different channel, had no idea what you were talking about.
<Pici> I'm not sure when the artwork decisions get made.
<Ziroday> lol thanks
<IdleOne> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<IdleOne> !schedual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> what is the link for the release schedule
<IdleOne> how ever it is spelled
<Ziroday> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> Ziroday: ty . that is where you might find your answer
<Raubkopierer> Hello :)
<Raubkopierer> I would like to know where to config my graphic-card. xorg and so on. was where any change from gutsy to hardy?
<Raubkopierer> sorry, i don't speak english very well :P
<napsy_> hello. is it possible to downgrade my ubuntu from hardy to gutsy?
<Pici> !downgrade | napsy_
<ubotu> napsy_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<napsy_> ok tnx
<WorkingOnWise> anyone here very farmiure with ff3 and it's plugins?
<WorkingOnWise> farmilure
<teethdood> familiar :)
<WorkingOnWise> is it using the ff2 plugins, or did the seveloders roll their own? I show realplayer plugin for ff3 but I havent installed it yet, and dont have it for ff2.
<WorkingOnWise> i'm a rednek
<WorkingOnWise> up here we say farmiluar or fermilyer
<WorkingOnWise> :D
<TheInfinity> anyone tried vmware fusion modules?
<TheInfinity> in hardy? because i get a compile error ...
<bullgard4> Is s2ram available for Hardy?
<specx> hi.I have downloaded hardy heron alpha 2.When the stable version will be released,it will be possible to upgrade the alpha 2 version ? thanks to all
<Jeeves_> bullgard4: Doesn't look like it
<Jeeves_> specx: You can always upgrade
<specx> thanks Jeeves for the reply
<bardyr> Spec, hardy will be released in April, there is a release schedule on the ubuntu wiki
<specx> I know bardyr,but I want to try it before the stable release :)
<Spec> what?!
<Spec> there's a specx?!
<WorkingOnWis1> is there a working java plugin for ff2 or 3 in Hardy?
<Spec> specxx: how long've you been a spec?
<specxx> my real nick nameis spectre,but I'm not registered yet
<nanonyme> spectre is though
<nanonyme> apparently for the past 8 years ^^
<WorkingOnWis1> does the j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin plugin actually work?
<]Spectre[> BYE BYE
<WorkingOnWis1> who has a working plugin for jave in firefox 2 or 3?
<WorkingOnWis1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<khamael> is there a feature list for hardy?
<]Spectre[> c
<dirk`> I just installed the latest Hardy Alpha and gnome session is hanging on login.  Any fixes?
<SeveredCross> No idea, I haven't seen the issue but I'm due for a reboot after the Alpha 3 upgrade cycle today.
<SeveredCross> Maybe it's GFX card drivers...FGLRX got an update today.
<Pici> dirk`: which alpha?
<dirk`> Pici, Daily build from 1-7
<dirk`> updated
<Pici> dirk`: It doesnt surprise me that a daily build install isnt working.  Those isos don't get even close to the same amount of testing as the alphas do.
<dirk`> Well. it did the same on alpha 1 and 2
<dirk`> Xfce is working fine, but no Gnome
<cavediver> Hello-
<cavediver> Is there a way to get avant-window-navigator for hardy ?
<cavediver> ooops
<cavediver> it was even in the repo.. my mistake
<TheInfinity> somebody tried vmware software in hardy?
<TheInfinity> i get a compile error there ...
<clever> is it posibly to make a hardy rootfs using debootstrap?
<tumbleweed__> yup, hardy is runnin fine
<blkorpheus> for me as well
<blkorpheus> I just wish I could compile lirc-modules-source for the other kernels
<marco> anyone able to install KDE4 in hardy? there are dependencies and broken packages, seems to me
<marco> (kubuntu )
<blkorpheus> nomasteryoda, yes they error out kde4
<blkorpheus> ???
<marco> ok, so "just" need to wait until they fix
<blkorpheus> it appears
<nomasteryoda> marco, it will be included in hardy
<marco> :)
<khamael> is there a list over what features are planned for hardy?
<clever> is it posible to make a hardy rootfs using debootstrap?
<timing> Hey!
<timing> I upgraded to hardy a few days ago
<timing> now i notice a lower video performance with compiz and such
<timing> this is my video card:
<timing> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<timing> the intel driver is used in hardy
<timing> was this the case in gutsy as well?
<timing> I want to see if switching to the older driver can help me with a better performance
<timing> (the driver of gutsy that is)
<timing> I'll idle for a bit here, see you guys around later!
<napsy_> I heard that fedora 8 ships with networkmanager 0.7. Are there plans for 0.7 inclusion in hardy?
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-10
<ailean> guys, looking for an opinion on how stable hardy is - is it fine under most circumstances?
<Hobbsee> ailean:
<Hobbsee> ailean: i'ts not worth it.  dual boot if you like, though
<ailean> hi Hobbsee, ltns - how's life?
<ailean> yeah, i might do that
<antdedyet> anyone have possible information on either a) getting rid of or disabling pulseaudio in potential hardy releases or b) adding jack support to pulseaudio
<antdedyet> (without going to the extent of rebuilding the pulseaudio package locally with the jack module)
<antdedyet> preferrably, I'd still like access to my raw sound device. :)
<Torgoton> Hi. When trying to install the hardy netboot, I'm told there are no kernels to install. How does one proceed?
<clever> i cant upgrade http://www.pastebin.ca/848873
<yotux> clever:  when I installed I did no upgrade.  I did a fresh install
<yotux> I went back to gusty due to some breakage that I could not deal with
<yotux> I understand that alpha are bugy and decided to fall back
<Rubin> anyone know anything about getting the new intel wifi drivers to work?
<Rubin> i used to use ipw3945 but it seems a better thing called iwlwifi has come out from intel?
<Rubin> but i load iwl3945 and no eth device
<Hobbsee> Rubin: it's been renamed.  see ifconfigi
<Hobbsee> -i
<Rubin> ifconfig -a shows only lo and eth0 (wired)
<Rubin> the weird thing is the module loads..
<Hobbsee> no wlan0_rename?
<Hobbsee> and do you have the ubuntu modules?
<Rubin> you mean more than linux-image-2.6.24?
<Adlai> hi, are there plans to include xmonad 0.5 in hardy?
<Rubin> is there a file that defines what devices go in what names? i wonder if the old restricted driver is tromping it somehow
<Hobbsee> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24
<Rubin> lol. no i guess i'm missing that one
<Rubin> weird though, the module is there in /lib/modules/2.6.24...
 * Rubin tries installing
<Hobbsee> Rubin: the firmware isn't.
<Rubin> ahh k
<Rubin> brb test time
<Rubin> thanks hobbsee that was it
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<Hobbsee> make sure you actually have the metapackgaes installed too
<Hobbsee> linux-generic
<Rubin> yep i do
<Rubin> its kinda frankenstien between gutsy and hardy atm, trying to find out if my hardware problems are fixed before fully committing ;)
<DanaG> Dang, the past two bugs I've filed have been duplicates of ones I didn't know about, since I couldn't find them using Search.
<Rubin> that seems like it always happens to me :/
<Hobbsee> DanaG: did you use launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<source package> to check?
<DanaG> I searched by description of 'batteries' and 'hal', but found nothing.
<DanaG> Hmm, gnome-phone-manager tries to connect to the wrong channel on my phone.
<DanaG> And /dev/rfcomm0, though set up, gives the app an 'access denied'.
<DanaG> !find gnokii-identify
<ubotu> Package/file gnokii-identify does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> !file gnokii-identify
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> !gnokii-identify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnokii-identify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> ARGH!  What's the "apt-file search" equivalent?
<IdleOne> having an issue here. trying to edit a file in another user account. but when I type sudo nano filename it ask for the user pass, I enter it and then it returns to the prompt. can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: use a better text editor
<DanaG> Why is gnome-phone-manager using the wrong channel to connect to my phone?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: gksu gedit did the same thing
<IdleOne> but I got it sorted
<teethdood> PulseAudio has the ability to adjust the volume for each app. How do I do so?
<Rubin> anyone had any luck with alsa over bluetooth to stereo headphones?
<antdedyet> eh ... no response on my pulseaudio question.
<sigma_1234> whens the next alpha of hardy coming out?
<sarthor> Hi, vmware problem pasted here, any help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51424/
<sarthor> Hi, vmware problem pasted here, any help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51424/
<sarthor> Hi, vmware problem pasted here, any help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51424/
 * corevette wants alpha 3!
<DanaG> 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 17-20: ordinal not in range(128)
<DanaG> in exaile.
<nanonyme> how is that odd?
<nanonyme> ehm, ok. the fact that it's using ascii might indeed be odd...
<DanaG> I'm trying to play files that have kanji in the filenames.  Oddly, it starts playing just fine, and keeps playing as long as I don't acknowledge the error dialog.
<nanonyme> yups
 * nanonyme shrugs not knowing exaile well enough to know if it has unicode support or not
<DanaG> Oh, and hitting 'stop' and then 'play' on the keyboard resets to the start of the playlist.
<scizzo-> I must say that firefox 3.0 seems to be rendering pages faster and seems also to use a better lookup for the nameserver adresses
<Toma-> Im trying to track down the change to the Makefile in linux-ubuntu-modules as to why the rtl8180 and rtl818x drivers were disabled...
<dhq> when i configure glibc why do i get this error checking the size of long double... configure: error: cannot compute sizeof (long double), 77
<_Shade_> when can i expect hardy alpha 3 announcement? According to a release schedule it's going to be released today
<Hobbsee> when it's done
<TheInfinity> _Shade_: if you have alpha2 and you update everything you will get alpha3, so no reason to make stress ;)
<_Shade_> TheInfinity: no i haven't but i'd like to download a complete iso
<muszek> hi... any idea when will a3 be released?
<TheInfinity> >Hobbsee: when it's done
<Pici> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<TheInfinity> is alphatesting THAT exciting? :p
<bazhang> haha only four months to go!
<_Shade_> TheInfinity: indeed :) what would you do if there were no beta-testers? :P
<TheInfinity> _Shade_: i also test hardy, i would not be here if not, but software needs time :)
 * muszek is not running hardy yet, but wants to check if a bug that he suffers from in Gutsy still persists in Hardy... and I guess that when reporting the status on lauchpad, it's better to say "Alpha 3" then "daily from january 9"
<TheInfinity> muszek: if its released you can say alpha3
<muszek> TheInfinity: that's why I was asking when it's gonna be released :)
<muszek> are you guys using hardy as your main desktops?
<_Shade_> muszek: i wonder what bug do you mean?
<TheInfinity> muszek: am i crazy?!
<TheInfinity> <-- uses hardy in VMs
<Pici> I am.
<scizzo-> I am using it on the main desktop
<_Shade_> Pici seems crazy then :PPP
<TheInfinity> i need a system which works without so much errors
<muszek> _Shade_: two bugs... one with wi-fi dying every now and then (reboot required, unless network manager is swapped with wicd) and the other one is less important - monitor brightness going crazy every  few minutes (there's an easy workaround though)
<TheInfinity> because i need my system for work. not that good if you need much time to start working ...
<Pici> I have a gutsy server and a desktop that dualboots also, just in case this computer becomes unbootable.
<TheInfinity> gutsy server? masochist :p
<bazhang> wow
<Pici> TheInfinity: It doesnt do much
<muszek> heh... I guess I won't be moving yet then :)... I have quite a few apps that need to work flawlessly
<Pici> And thats not because its running Gutsy ;P
 * TheInfinity tried non-lts-server for some time. never again ...
<_Shade_> muszek: i do not use wi-fi so it's not a problem for me. I use a kde version and it suffers of incomplete translation though
<_Shade_> muszek: that drives me mad since i am doing my best on launchpad to make it better :P
<TheInfinity> .oO((some people need wifi, need xorg, need ... ;) )
<muszek> _Shade_: the wi-fi bug is hardware-specific (not all versions of intel's ipw3945) and I doubt that it's very common.  as for translations, I found it to be much easier to just use english... in case you need to google something or ask a question.  but if you're in the translation team yourself, I can see why you might want to use some other language :)
<_Shade_> muszek: i'm just collaborating but i'm not an official translator. Although these translations are getting worse release by release.... at least in the apps that i use
<WorkingOnWise> on AMD64, is OpenOffice 64 bit?
<lunks> Hello, X broke. :)
<lunks> As soon as I update Hardy, I'll try running it again.
<lunks> Oddly, GDM works fine but won't let me login. startx starts for a while then closes with a backtrace.
<lunks> 0: /usr/bin/X11/X(xf86SigHandler+0x7e) [0x80c750e]
<lunks> 1: [0xffffe420]
<lunks> Any idea on how to debug it?
<lunks> brb
<IdleOne> got a small issue here. update manager has put a triangle with a ! in it telling me my update information is out of date and when I click on it it checks for updates and tells me my system is up to date. icon is still in the panel telling me the same thing. any ideas?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: got broken packages?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: not that I know of
<IdleOne> update manager does not return any broken packages
<Hobbsee> no, it wouldn't.  check with apt
<IdleOne> will do
<Hobbsee> if so, iz known apt bug.
<IdleOne> icon just went away
<IdleOne> aptitude returns nothing
<IdleOne> guess it was just a glitch in the system
<IdleOne> ohhh I like the new update icon :)
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> little things amuse me
 * Hobbsee suspects it's transient
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: how do i get apport to stop warning me about a application crash that I have reported on already
 * Hobbsee shrugs
 * Hobbsee thought there was a button there for it
<IdleOne> not sure
<IdleOne> keeps warning me about seti_enhanced
<IdleOne> it is getting annoying
<IdleOne> I love my fios 1138kb/s :)
<IdleOne> make that 1386
<WorkingOnWise> on AMD64, is OpenOffice 64 bit?
<IdleOne> WorkingOnWise: should be
<WorkingOnWise> IdleOne: any way to verify?
<IdleOne> apt-cache policy should tell you
<IdleOne> the version
<IdleOne> packages.ubuntu.com should have that info also I would think
<IdleOne> should /would
<WorkingOnWise> ty
<ccooke> How broken is Hardy atm?
<void^> worksforme
<ccooke> (can it survive an hour or two without crashing and burning, is the real question)
<ccooke> I usually start testing the new version about 2-3 months before release, so...
<bazhang> pretty nice; not really an alpha feel at least here
<WorkingOnWise> ccooke. It's rock steady on my laptop. amd64
<IdleOne> ccooke: if not for the oops I did this morning I would be at 12 days uptime right now
<IdleOne> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ccooke> heh. I'm not running amd64 anywhere until there's a working java plugin :-/
<bazhang> hehe
<WorkingOnWise> i broke my framebuffe just so I'll have something to work around!
<WorkingOnWise> why do we call it common when it is so rare?
<IdleOne> sense?
<IdleOne> because it should be common
<IdleOne> but like you said it is rare
<ccooke> WorkingOnWise: because everyone has it - they're just very good at *ignoring* it
<ccooke> (and also: because everyone knows it, and it is often wrong :-)
<WorkingOnWise> ccooke: u sure are an optimist!   :)
<ccooke> WorkingOnWise: in this channel... aren't we all?
<IdleOne> the term common sense is misuse I believe. comomon sense would imply what is best for the community but is used for what is best for the individual
<IdleOne> hmmm maybe it isnt misused
<IdleOne> lol
<WorkingOnWise> hehe
<IdleOne> Ubuntu=common sense
<ccooke> no, common sense is what's *commonly thought to be* best
<ccooke> The whole wisdom-of-crowds thing. Wikipedia say - and it *is* pretty sensible
<WorkingOnWise> ccooke: in that light it fits....it just makes me go hmmm a lot!
<bazhang> as opposed to conventional wisdom? dont conflate the two
<ccooke> (it's just that when it's not...)
<ccooke> bazhang: but common sense draws upon conventional wisdom. Conventional wisdom usually takes the simple answer - and common sense is all *about* the simple answer that's obvious, before complicated flights of fancy
<IdleOne> ccooke: the simple answer is DONT RUN HARDY! as per /topic
<ccooke> IdleOne: yes. and it's a sensible answer!
<bazhang> ccooke: that is the olde definition of cw or conventional wisdom
<IdleOne> ccooke: that said. go ahead it is fairly stable here make sure you !backup
<void^> the icedtea packages are still mostly broken on amd64
<ccooke> But more to the point - I'm not exactly new to unstable systems, or even ubuntu+1. I just wanted to check that it's not completely unusable before I switch my main (horrendously-well-backed-up) laptop to it
<bazhang> cw would say it is good then
<WorkingOnWise> i look at it this way. run xp and know that its problems may never be fixed, or run hardy and know that its problems will be fixed by april 08....
<WorkingOnWise> not to tough for me to pick  :)
<WorkingOnWise> as for backups....all my stuff is backed up very well. I have a mypackages file that I keep up to date. If I have a problem, I reinstall the base system, have apt-get run that file, and go to bed. wake up in the morning, reboot, restore my data, and bang...back up.
<WorkingOnWise> god I live it!
<WorkingOnWise> did it once just to see it actually work!
<WorkingOnWise> um..live=love
<chiefinnovator> what version of Firefox will Hardy Heron have?
<TheInfinity> chiefinnovator: 2?
<chiefinnovator> Not 3?
<TheInfinity> is 3 stable?
<chiefinnovator> I can't find a release date for 3
<chiefinnovator> anyone know?
<TheInfinity> you can install 3 if you want
<TheInfinity> alreadx in gutsy
<chiefinnovator> how about dapper?
<TheInfinity> dapper is old. :p
<chiefinnovator> I keep on meaning to upgrade, but now I'm tempted to wait until Firefox 3
<TheInfinity> why is FF3 that important?
<TheInfinity> you can install FF3 in hardy - if you want.
<TheInfinity> but its unstable
<chiefinnovator> It just sounds really good
<chiefinnovator> I'm in Dapper now, and I can't even get Firefox 2, so I Figured it would be an ordeal getting firefox 3 in Heron if it doesn't come with it
<TheInfinity> if you want the latest software you should use gutsy. there you get FF3
<chiefinnovator> How does that work?  Is it just in the repos?
<TheInfinity> yes
 * ccooke is amused to find that the (mozilla-based) browser on his internet tablet is using the same version of gecko as FF3 :-)
<ccooke> palmtops that render pages better than desktops are... wrong.
 * TheInfinity uses opera. so no proble,ms in this question ;)
<WorkingOnWise> where is the work being done for a working java plugin on amd64? blackdown, sun, gcj...
<void^> icedtea
<lemonade> hope it will be ready for hardy...
<WorkingOnWise> thats the longterm solution? so if I install it, when java plugin for amd64 finally works, i'll be there with an update?
<lemonade> it's quite buggy atm
<WorkingOnWise> lemonade: u sayin that cuz yer jealous? we all know iced tea is better than lemonade  :D
<WorkingOnWise> sorry...couldnt resist
<lemonade> haha, nope
<WorkingOnWise> i will still need gcj if I want to do java code in Eclipse, right?
<WorkingOnWise> just not the browser plugin
<timing> Hey i don't have direct rendering in hardy, which i had in gutsy
<timing> can i submit this as a bug? like: hi, i have this video card. (output from lspci here). and direct rendering is not working. It was working in gutsy tho.
<Tomcat_> timing: Yes.
<timing> k, will do then :-)
<timing> Tomcat_: i forgot which driver was used for my video card in gutsy, is there a way to look that up?
<Tomcat_> People will tell you how to debug it more thoroughly usually.
<timing> k, interesting :-)
<Tomcat_> timing: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tomcat_> One of these. :D
<timing> Tomcat_: i don't have gutsy anymore, that file is from hardy
<timing> it's overwritten :-)
<Tomcat_> Oh.
<timing> okay weird
<timing> sudo glxinfo says i do have direct rendering
<timing> to which group do i have to add myself then?
<Bauldrick> flushplugin doesn't seem to wan to install on my amd64
<timing> Tomcat_: any idea about the permissions?
<timing> crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 226, 0 2008-01-10 18:40 card0
<timing> uid=1000(tijmen) gid=1000(tijmen) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),108(lpadmin),110(admin),115(netdev),117(powerdev),1000(tijmen)
<Tomcat_> timing: No idea, sorry.
<timing> k
<rsk> new alpa coming today?
<Tomcat_> rsk: Should, yes.
<Usiu> Hi
<Usiu> Does hardy support lvm2 ?
<rsk> it's not finnished yet
<rsk> but it may do soo usuiu
<gnomefreak> anyone getting alerts with firefox 2.0.0.10 or tbird 2.0.0.9 in hardy?
<gnomefreak> if anyone does please ping me with alert please
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-11
<blkorpheus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659623
<NoelJB> Just installed Alpha 3 ... anyone else?  Seems that it doesn't recognize my nVidia at all.  Anything anyone wants me to try before I install the drivers manually?
<NoelJB> This is a change from Alpha 2.
<pwnguin> hey, does xorg.conf still assume wacom?
<pwnguin> by default?
<pwnguin> my only install of hardy happens to have wacom =/
<infinitycircuit> pwnguin: as far as i know you can just enable wacom manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if the autoconfig tool fails to pick you your tablet
<pwnguin> i dont have problems
<pwnguin> but someone filed a report about zomg wacom in my xorg
<pwnguin> i want to mark it invalid but i need to know if it's actually invalid =/
<pwnguin> bug #181914
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181914 in xorg "default X configuration assumes wacom hardware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181914
<gQuigs> anybody getting:  play music or video, go to a tty terminal.  Music or Video pauses?
<pwnguin> can't say thats something i do commonly ;)
<NoelJB> gQuigs: I haven't tried with A3.  Don't recall seeing them with A2 when I was playing with video.
<NoelJB> A3 has its own new set of issues.  And something ACPI related is still totally broken.
<gQuigs> this would be ACPI related?
<NoelJB> nope,  just an aside.
<gQuigs> what exactly is broken with ACPI?
<blkorpheus> could someone pastebin a default hardy source.list please?
<blkorpheus> I don't trust what I have
<blkorpheus> hope this is not read as a "what repos do I use" question?
<blkorpheus> synaptic is telling me to check my repos, so I want ot make sure I'm on the same page
<blkorpheus> literally
<gQuigs> don't think you need more than:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<NoelJB> blkorpheus, give me a sec ... I just did a clean install, so that should be easy.
<blkorpheus> ty!
<NoelJB> done
<NoelJB> anyone here running on a laptop with a removeable bay, and in a position to crash hardy?  With all hardy releases, I get a solid freeze when a device is removed from the drive bay.  Works fine with Gutsy.
<pwnguin> ok, what was this bug regarding gnome-keyring on login?
<pwnguin> i log in, and i just get a brown/orange background and movable cursor
<gQuigs> hm.. I just reported this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemulator/+bug/181924
<gQuigs> and I don't have access to the duplicate?
<pwnguin> marked as a security bug?
<gQuigs> ubotu just message me saying it was marked private
<pwnguin> im its possible the report includes sensetive information
<pwnguin> perhaps a disk image
<pwnguin> that does raise an interesting question
<pwnguin> who looks at private bugs?
<gQuigs> no idea.. and I wouldn't have reported a duplicate if I had been able to see it
<pwnguin> and why does LP let you mark private bugs duplicates?
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> apport did it
<pwnguin> fun
<pwnguin> gQuigs: someone probably decided to click the apport "this report contains sensative information" button when they reported the crash
<pwnguin> i doubt it'll get far
<gQuigs> oh ok
<burner> lol, i like the topic
<NoelJB> Does anyone happen to know how Gnome decides that a USB device is a drive vs a media player when attached?   Gutsy is getting it right, Hardy keeps getting it wrong.  I'll be happy to look into it further, but I'm not sure what mechanism is used.
<SeveredCross> Like someone said in #ubuntu, it's udev deciding these things.
<hydrogen> Its hal actually
<burner> hal -> gnome-volume-manager -> icon on your desktop
<NoelJB> hydrogen, and where should I look to find out why it thinks that my 60GB USB drive is a media player instead of just a plain ol' USB drive?
<burner> lsusb :)
<NoelJB> burner, and from there?  I'm not sure what HAL uses for the mapping.  If you can give me a start, I'll dig further.
 * burner shrugs
<burner> system -> prefs -> removable drives and media ?
<NoelJB> burner, here's a treat for you ... lsusb, unmount usb drive, lsusb ... no change in the listing.  At all.
<NoelJB> nevermind ... pilot error.
<NoelJB> umounted, but didn't physically unplug.
<NoelJB> this is the device in question: Bus 003 Device 008: ID 05e3:0702 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 IDE Adapter
<NoelJB> and gnome runs music player when that drive is mounted.
<NoelJB> burner, no, I looked there.  Unless I am missing it, Removable Drives and Media just controls what happens, but not how it recognizes.
<burner> yeah sorry NoelJB, i'm no use
<NoelJB> burner, no worries.
<NoelJB> hydrogen's suggestion regarding HAL makes sense, but I've so far not figured out why HAL is making the decision it makes.  see /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi (the only file under /etc/hal).
<DanaG> Random note: Something odd with SD cards: they don't auto-mount if they're FAT16, for me.
<NoelJB> DanaG, this is a regular 60GB external USB drive in an Adaptec housing.  It is bootable, and holds my Gutsy install.
<DanaG> Hmm, why it thinks it's a media player?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, in addition to /etc/, there's also /usr/share/hal.
<NoelJB> But for some reason, when Hardy sees it, it decrees info.category = 'portable_audio_player'  (string)"
<DanaG> Odd.
<NoelJB> I'll take a look at /usr/share/hal.  No comment on placing configuration informatiion where it doesn't belong (I'm not a fan of putting it anywhere other than /etc).
<NoelJB> keeping things in one place makes life easier.
<DanaG> I think /usr/share is for the configs that come with it, and /etc is for custom ones.
<NoelJB> DanaG, THANKS (aka, BINGO!)  Take a look at /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/10-usb-music-players.fdi.  Grep for HD300.  There it is.  Precise, and wrong, information.
<NoelJB> The Adaptec ACS-120 matches the signature precisely.
<NoelJB> DanaG, I don't like the usage, but this isn't the place to argue about where config files belong.  :)
<NoelJB> So does this get reported to freedesktop or canonical?
<burner> launchpad report would probably do
<NoelJB> against which component?
<NoelJB> DanaG, thanks.  I've patched the file to comment out the entry, and all is well.  :-)
<NoelJB> Now if only fixing hotswap were as easy.  :-D
<DanaG> Hmm, I think you can create an FDI file to mark something as hotswappable.
<burner> i'd assume libhal package in ubuntu in launchpad?
<DanaG> What system is it?
<NoelJB> DanaG, yes, but that's not the problem.  The problem is sinply that upon removal from the bay, Ubuntu locks solid.  Not just GUI, but everything.  No response over net, bluetooth devices disconnect, etc.  Nothing at all in logs.  Hard hang requiring power cycle.
<NoelJB> It all works perfectly in Gutsy.
<DanaG> Hmm.  That's odd.
<NoelJB> burner, ah, thanks.  I'll post it in the AM.
<DanaG> Does the old kernel still work properly?
<NoelJB> DanaG, "Old kernel"
<NoelJB> DanaG, please clarify.  I've not had any problem with Gutsy, and no success at all with Hardy since its inception.  And I keep testing each time there is a kernel drop.
<DanaG> I mean, if you boot the Gutsy kernel in Hardy, then you can figure out if the kernel is at fault.  Then again, that may be obvious... or it may not be.
<NoelJB> DanaG, no I have not tried a combination of the Gutsy kernel and Hardy userland.
<NoelJB> I was really hoping to see it working in Alpha 3.  If it isn't working in Alpha 4, I'll start to get nervous, because we clearly don't want something that big hanging until too late in the release cycle.
<flamesage> Hello?
<flamesage> I have a question.
<flamesage> e> If I download Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 3, will I be able to simply do a sudo apt-get update to upgrade to the new KDE 4.0?
<crdlb> my understanding is that kde4 is in the hardy repos but not installed by default
<burner> aw, so it's not kde4 on the livecd?
<burner> crappy
<flamesage> yes it is
<flamesage> I'm almost positive both 3.5 and 4RC are installed.
<burner> cool
<flamesage> you just have to choose a session
<burner> i'll find out if this torrent ever surges again
<burner> cool, i'm excited to check it out
<flamesage> me too
<flamesage> I had some problems with Kubuntu though...
<flamesage> So I'm reluctent.
<flamesage> If I install KDE RC now, will I be able to update to the real KDE 4.0?
<flamesage> Does anyone know the answer to that? >_>
<burner> yes
<burner> and yes
<bazhang> heh
<flamesage> heh ok
<flamesage> I'm trusting you! :P
<burner> don't trust too much, it's all alpha release stuff
<flamesage> Is there a way to boot a Live ISO  /  Install off of a jumpdrive?
<flamesage> Just simply unzip the ISO into the directory?
<burner> nope
<burner> in eeexubuntu, i used a tool to get it's image onto a usb, but i'm not familiar with the voodoo it used
<burner> i just ran "sudo ./installtousb.sh" or something
<flamesage> o_0
<NoelJB> flamesage, I'd recommend a real USB drive, not a jump drive.  There are serious issues trying to run off of flash memory.  Makes installing more complicated.
<burner> really?
<flamesage> oh
<burner> i installed eeexubuntu from a flash drive with no issues on my eeepc
<flamesage> I don't have any CD-R!!! :(
<burner> cdrw? :)
<NoelJB> burner, yes, but what did you do about /tmp, swap, etc?   :-)
<burner> NoelJB: the flash drive wasn't an installed kubuntu, it ws the livecd image on the flash drive
<burner> then you use the fllash drive to install
<burner> just like booting from a livecd
<burner> how does a livecd deal with /tmp, swap, etc?
<NoelJB> burner, right.  I'm running off of USB as fully installed systems, not LiveCDs  :)
<flamesage> So KDE 4 is installed on Alpha 3?
<burner> well don't do that ;)
<NoelJB> :)
<flamesage> Or I can easily install it?
<flamesage> Because i want KDE 4 now...
<flamesage> I'll take the RC..
<flamesage> I just want it :P
<burner> just wait a day for kde4 to hit gutsy
<flamesage> *sighs*
<burner> i think you'll be safer with the older kernel and older xorg
<flamesage> I don't think I can wait
<flamesage> But ok...
<flamesage> *takes the gun away from his head*
<flamesage> I'll wait..
<flamesage> I'll wait for you KDE 4... :P
<flamesage> You better not let me down =P
 * burner passes a bowl, chill out mi amigo
<flamesage> Sorry, theres just been a ton of hype about KDE 4
<burner> eh, i wouldn't say a ton
<Amaranth> about kde4
<Amaranth> kde 4.0 is going to disappoint
<NoelJB> burner, oh, I see. you just used the flash AS the install drive.  Gotcha.
<flamesage> please don't say that :(
<flamesage> lol
<flamesage> Be back in a while
<burner> yeah, kde4 doesn't have apps yet
<burner> koffice 2 isn't until april
<burner> amarok 2 isn't out yet
<burner> we just have core desktop and libraries so far
<burner> er, he left ;)
<Amaranth> buggy core desktop and libraries
<Amaranth> 4.1 will be much better, just because of bug fixing and more apps ported
<koshaboi> Are KDE4 final packages on the Hardy repository yet?
<DarkMageZ> koshaboi, yes.
<burne1> so kde4 is not on the livecd in alpha 3
<burne1> oh well
<kosha> And, is there a graphical way to re-enable Synaptic touchpad scrolling in Kubuntu Hardy?
<scizzo-> evening
<scizzo-> well morning I would say
<scizzo-> any dbus developer/packager around?
<stdin> scizzo-: best place to ask is in #ubuntu-devel most devs hang there
<scizzo-> got it
<scizzo-> thanks
<Gnine> openoffice updating error - manager lists 6, only 1 checked. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-base-core_1%3a2.3.1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libdba680li.so', which is also in package openoffice.org-core
<cwillu> synaptic freezes when I hit apply or okay in the preferences dialog.  I mention this here because /tmp/*/hardy seems to do a similar hang in apt_pkg.so (haven't been able to trace anything inside that)
<cwillu> ./hardy seems to crash harder though, in that I have to actually use killall to kill it, ctrl+c isn't enough;  while synaptic responds to the ctrl+c
<mrtimdog> Why does setting a domain via Network Settings change the host name in /etc/hosts to <host-name>.<domain-name>?
<mrtimdog> This seems to then stop lookups for <host-name> from working without a DNS.
<cwillu> mrtimdog, are you using samba that you know of?
<cwillu> mrtimdog, the recommended lookup is <hostname>.local on the local network
<mrtimdog> Hi, yes. I got to here by asking nautilus to share a folder. It then asked to install samba/nfs, I did just samba.
<cwillu> and setting the domain name is useful for remote access'y stuff (I've got 15 machines called office at various sites, for instance)
<cwillu> mrtimdog, iirc, samba is what lets you use the hostname without any qualification
<cwillu> mrtimdog, if you want, you can add .local to the default search domani
<cwillu> under network settings | dns | search domains, add local
<mrtimdog> I did that, I ended up with all of: <host-name> <host-name>.local <host-name>.<domain-name> and it worked ok.
<cwillu> which, to hostname?
<cwillu> bah, in hostname I meant?
<mrtimdog> Yeah, all for 127.0.1.1.
<mrtimdog> Just wondered if the intent was to use just the <host-name>.<domain-name> entry if a domain name has been set.
<cwillu> "stop lookups from working without dns";  on which os's?
<mrtimdog> Which OS's? I'm using HH.
<cwillu> mrtimdog, <hostname>.local and <hostname>.<domain> should both work;  I don't think <hostname> ever works unless you've added samba (in which case, it's actually samba getting confused)
<cwillu> on the other machines too?
<mrtimdog> I've not got to using samba yet. Just the local machine.
 * cwillu is now confused
<mrtimdog> Me too :) Ok...
<cwillu> bah, brb
<cwillu> keep talking though, I'll get back to you :)
<mrtimdog> I started with no samba installed...
<mrtimdog> Created a folder in nautilus, and asked it to be shared, prompting to install samba or NFS. I chose just samba...
<cwillu> okay
<mrtimdog> Hang on, just running through it again...
<Amaranth> hey guys, KDE 4.0.0 is available for gutsy :P
<cwillu> np
<cwillu> Amaranth, should've caught me a year ago :p
<cwillu> I was all ears while gnome didn't have a working print config :p
<mrtimdog> cwillu: Right back to start now, no domain set, no samba or nfs installed. Will add a folder via nautilus and attempt to share it...
<Amaranth> cwillu: err, we have had one for as long as i can remember?
<mrtimdog> I'm asked to install NFS and/or samba, I choose just samba...
<cwillu> Amaranth, gnome's printer dialog was really hangy, and didn't have options for a few things that we needed
<cwillu> I'm just being picky :p
<mrtimdog> samba installed ok. Now the share dialog pops up with a greyed out 'Share through' drop down. Seems like nautilus hasn't recognised the install of samba. I'll just try a killall nautilus...
<cwillu> mrtimdog, what about the shared folders admin menu item?
<mrtimdog> Nautilus is asking again to install samba/nfs when I try and share the folder.
<mrtimdog> I'll just take a look...
<cwillu> mrtimdog, I didn't even notice the nautilus option :p
<cwillu> neat
<cwillu> mrtimdog, granted that I already enabled samba via the admin menu
<mrtimdog> Yeah, hand stuff, I've used it successfully before.
<mrtimdog> Sharing via the admin menu tool works, thanks for pointing that out, I didn't know about that one!
<mrtimdog> cwillu: So your share was successful via nautilus?
<cwillu> seemed like it, although I didn't actually connect to it
<mrtimdog> If it add a stanza at the end of your smb.cond you're probably ok.
<mrtimdog> smb.conf even
<cwillu> and it did
<cwillu> too bad they don't add an emblem to the folder when you share it
<cwillu> so, I've seem to got apt in a state where it hard locks (non-interuptable)
<cwillu> (although kill still works)
<cwillu> the hardy upgrade stalls at one notch before the end on "Checking package manager"
<cwillu> I traced through the python, and it found it stalls in a c extension module apt_pkg.so
<cwillu> this sound familiar to anyone?
<cwillu> very interesting
<cwillu> ./hardy hangs, but ./hardy --frontend=...Text works
<cwillu> gdb shows gtk'ish things in the backtrace (didn't have the debug build of python or much else installed, so it's limited)
<cwillu> are all the x utilities bundled in hardy now or something?
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom!
<RainCT> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-3/hardy-desktop-i386.iso.torrent   does this image come with KDE4?
<RainCT> *hi
<kristjan_> still no cd with kde4 for hardy?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> there is for gutsy, i hear
<kristjan_> yes, livecd
<kristjan_> oh well, then can we expect kde4 cd for hardy?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> but not eyt
 * cwillu_ is about to hit [y] to install hardy.  wish him luck
 * cwillu_ has hit [y]
<nanonyme> uh-oh
<cwillu_> nanonyme, don't uh-oh me;  I already worked around apt_pkg.so getting tripped up with gtk, hanging the gui update-manager -> ./hardy process ;p
<nanonyme> cwillu_, erm, i haven't used hardy yet. i just uh-oh'd according to the topic
<cwillu_> :p
<cwillu_> nanonyme, I have a tradition of installing ubuntu+1 around 3 months early ;p
 * nanonyme shrugs
<cwillu_> my doctor said it's a treatable condition
<WorkingOnWise> Any plans in Hardy to dress up grub, lint Mint has done?
<cwillu_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Grub
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: what's the point of dressing up something you never look at?
<WorkingOnWise> nice. so when will some of these nice polished graphics make it into our updates? I've seen some nice de themes and gdm stuff too.
<WorkingOnWise> It's all about the impression....
<selckin> i look at grub every day
<WorkingOnWise> ppl like pterry
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: but it's hidden by default
<WorkingOnWise> i'm on a laptop, so I do too
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: I usually walk away then turning pc on and come back then login screen shows up
<WorkingOnWise> I'm mentally comparing vista to Ubuntu. Vista is so beautyful, it creates the impression of quality
<kristjan_> vista has boot loader?
<kristjan_> graphical boot loader screen?
<WorkingOnWise> Not that most ill see. not graphical
<WorkingOnWise> but if we can give eyecandy, I'm all for it. ppl se some pretty splash they never saw before and it grabs their attention
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: you know - suse has animated graphical boot screen - beat that
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: my point is - this part is low priority
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: some things matter more, like the awesomeness of apt ;-)
<WorkingOnWise> ell, i agree it isnt near as important as kernel and such, but if e ever want mom and pop to five a first try, e need to amp up the visuals too...sad to say, but I have watched soo many ppl buy a really pretty car for more money, after I told them I didnt trust the engine, or brakes, or electrical, than i have seem buy a car ith a rinkled quarter panel and a ne engine and great maintenance
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: with distros it's easier to change your mind once the experience turns horrible after seeing pretty grub slpash screen
<WorkingOnWise> but if i have to pick...make it stable and snappy and I'll laugh and the visual nazi's and their broke box...
<elkbuntu> was 'nazi' really necessary in that?
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: are there any technical reasons that grub is in text mode?
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: old monitors, bios problems?
<kristjan_> elkbuntu: such an overused word these days ...
 * cwillu_ kristjan_, the nazi nazi
<WorkingOnWise> i personally know 2 x nazi prison guards, and while they are great guys, and nothing like u might imagine, they are stubborn to the point of foolish, buy thei own words... :) it fits...
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: skinheads are their own enemies
<WorkingOnWise> eh....u dont want to know what these two think of todays "skinheads"
<kristjan_> so anyone knows the reason why grub is in text mode?
<WorkingOnWise> stability?
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: can you be more specific?
<elkbuntu> WorkingOnWise, why not use a less contentious and offensive word?
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: I haven't seen a hardware there graphical boot menu doesn't work yet
<cwillu_> serial terminal boots (including vm's without a video driver emulated)?
<WorkingOnWise> I'm guessing that. like any app, the more complicated u make it, the more chances there are for errors, and a boot loader is a really bad thing to have break, for the sake of pretty....
<WorkingOnWise> elkbuntu: didn't mean any harm. sorry.
<WorkingOnWise> any good reason for evince-thumbnailer to be running if evince isn't?
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, got any new pdf's visible on the desktop?
<WorkingOnWise> it's suckin down cpu clock cycles like they are water
<WorkingOnWise> not new. they been there a while
<WorkingOnWise> days
 * cwillu_ 's hobby is writing non terminating postscript files and emailing them to unsuspecting motu's :p
<WorkingOnWise> but thats what generates the thunbnail previews for pdf's?
<cwillu_> wait, that's actually pretty bad
<cwillu_> yes
<kristjan_> WorkingOnWise: this is obviously bug, now do your duty and report it :-)
<cwillu_> gj, you scared him all the way to launchpad :p
<WorkingOnWise> is there an app I can use to see network activity visually, like in system monitor, but that will also help me determing what process is causing bandwith spikes.
<WorkingOnWise> lol
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, nettop sticks out, but I'm not sure if I just made that up
<WorkingOnWise> lol
<WorkingOnWise> i'll look for it in synaptic
<kristjan_>  alright, I'm about to log in to kde 4
<cwillu_> ouch:  ssh <host> sudo synaptic sure shows the password in plain text on the terminal :(
<cwillu_> but that's under gutsy, so I don't have to report the bug, I can just complain about the supposed polish on released software :p
<WorkingOnWise> um....i've never reported a bug without apport generating the report. how do I do this?
<kristjan_> :-( I don't like this panel, it's ugly
<cwillu_> launchpad.net
<Pici> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cwillu_> alternatively, killall -SEGV evince-thumbnailer, and apport should start
<cwillu_> tcptrack might do what you want
<cwillu_> pktstat too
<WorkingOnWise> evince-thumbnaler is gone now...i'll keep looking for it to act up again. i wanted to see what files it had opened...  are software bugs like cars? they hide the problem when u tell the mechanic?
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, lsof | grep evince-thumbnailer would tell you which files it had open
<cwillu_> while it was running at least
<cwillu_> lsof | grep <pid from top or wherever> might be more useful
<WorkingOnWise> hehe...or I coulda right clicked it and picked "Open Files"
<WorkingOnWise> i stay in the gui as much as I can....got away from cli as MS dumbed down DOS more and more....
<WorkingOnWise> now I'm finding I should get a bit cozier with the cli<
<cwillu_> bind 'set completion-ignore-case on' and bind 'tab: menu-complete' is your friend :p
<WorkingOnWise> what does that do? I life off tab completion in the terminal, thats for sure.
<cwillu_> menu-complete makes multiple completions just select one after another by repeating tab (I set the old style completion to alt+space for the times I want to see the options)
<cwillu_> completion-ignore-case allows cd /etc/x11<tab> to complete to /etc/X11/, and netwo<tab> to complete to NetworkManager
<cwillu_> the shift key is not your friend :p
<WorkingOnWise> what do I read to learn that kind of stuff. I was a wizard with such things up to DOS 7....
<NoelJB> WorkingOnWise, Vista is "beautyful"[sic] ?  Apparently, you're only using screenshots and not working with it.  Vista is the final nail in the coffin driving me to adopt Ubuntu as my full-time host system.
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, heh
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, learn the ways of man and apropos
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, man bash is a wealth of shell information for starters
<WorkingOnWise> I beta'd Vista. It is simply the most polished OS I have ever seen....and the clunkiest most cumbrsome OS I have ever worked with
 * cwillu_ syntax error line 2
<WorkingOnWise> Kinda like a Bently body and interior over a yamaha banshee
<cwillu_> for some reason, shiny sounds more correct than polished
<WorkingOnWise> Vista did the exact thing for me...it and Office 2007
<WorkingOnWise> eh...the fading is very well timed, the shadows feel very appropriate, the color work well. If they put that kind of thought and effort into whats under the hood, GNU/Linux would forever be a curiosity, IMHO. But, well...they didnt
<WorkingOnWise> they couldnt
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu_: are the bind commands sticky?
<cwillu_> I put them in /etc/bash.bashrc
<cwillu_> you can put them in ~/.bashrc if you just want them on that user instead of every shell account by default
<WorkingOnWise> so if I dont, they are sticky system wide?
<cwillu_> no, they'll just apply for the current shell I believe
<Pici> muszek___: no worries :)
<cwillu_> http://nokia.cwillu.com/bash.bashrc is what I use
<muszek___> hi
<NoelJB> you don't need the bind if you put them in bashrc
<muszek___> I just fired up alpha 3... is pulse audio "in it"?  I'd like to set different volume for rhythmbox and firefox.... possible?
<cwillu_> ah, good to know
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu_: nokia? u on a Internet Tablet?
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, no, I just use cellphone manufacturers for hostnames
<cwillu_> easy to remember how to spell it, especially when giving it out to laypersons
<NoelJB> cwillu_, at least accprding to http://www.wlug.org.nz/BashNotes.  I'm still playing with it on my end.
<cwillu_> NoelJB, meh;  I've got it on at least a couple dozen hosts, I'm not too concerned :p
<NoelJB> ?
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu_: ah, i c
<cwillu_> NoelJB, if it works changed, I'll switch it the next time I'm cssh'd into everything
<NoelJB> :-)
<cwillu_> (another handy little toy that:  package cluster-ssh)
<cwillu_> what I really want however is a hybrid rsync-torrent backup system for my laptop
<cwillu_> plug it in at a location, it'll rsync whatever isn't in the torrent to the local machine, which will seed the new pieces until there's at least a couple distributed copies
<NoelJB> cwillu_, I'll keep those in mind.  I'm used to the default behavior, but those could be useful.
<cwillu_> I think I know how to hack rsync into doing at least the first bit:  rsync --update, and then push 0-byte files out to the mirrors with the same timestamps+1 so they don't copy off the laptop the next time they see it
<cwillu_> NoelJB, I kinda wish they'd make it the default to be honest
<WorkingOnWise> I'm an information hound and like having answers at my fingertips, so I install every doc for everything on my system, and any other dos that looks remotely useful or potentially interesting. I have all this info, and since I don't know what I dont know, how can I access it not knowing where to start? would google desktop or beagle be useful as a search tool in this context?
<cwillu_> it's broken behaviour that you'd need to remember a bitstring (the capitalization patterns) in order for the memory aid to trigger
<WorkingOnWise> dos=doc
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, apropos
<cwillu_> and just start working through /usr/bin and /usr/share/doc until you've read everything :p
<WorkingOnWise> cwillu_: that will parse all the documentation I have installed for the words I specify?
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, more or less
<Pici> or just `man somecommand`
<WorkingOnWise> hehe...that'll be fun!
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, focus on the 1, 2 and 3 letter commands
<cwillu_> cd, ls, du, df, etc
<WorkingOnWise> man isn't helpful because a lot of times I know what I want to do, but not what does it
<SeveredCross> That's where apropos comes in handy.
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, that's what apropos is for, finding the man page you need
<SeveredCross> You give apropos a topic it spits out man pages.
<cwillu_> wikipedia and google are good for that sort of thing, although I find google tends to weight the man pages themselves pretty heavily
<WorkingOnWise> cool.
<cwillu_> locate is a lifesaver too
<NoelJB> WorkingOnWise, try it, e.g., $ apropos ext3
<cwillu_> ls<tab> (or alt+space for my bashrc) is neat
<cwillu_> all random things you can list off
<cwillu_> and remember that there's man pages for conf files too;  really handy that
 * Pici is using zsh now, likes it.
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to get the terminal to Not blank when I exit a man page. to leave what I was looking at there and just return to the prompt?
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: How are you exiting the man pages?
<WorkingOnWise> q
<Pici> Oh, nevermind, I see what you mean.
<WorkingOnWise> it does it in a vt, but not in a terminal window in the gui
<WorkingOnWise> and I almost never use the vt's
<cwillu_> WorkingOnWise, man <foo> -P more works
<cwillu_> but I don't like more
<WorkingOnWise> more is closer to what I want, but i cant move around in the man page , only down.
<cwillu_> less -X
<cwillu_> so man <foo> -P less -X
<cwillu_> maybe
<cwillu_> works for plain old less, but not with man
<WorkingOnWise> yup. big nasty error...
<WorkingOnWise> eh, I'll find it.
<WorkingOnWise> I used to have DOS cli so tweaked, I think me and my brother were the only 2 that could get anything done! I'll get there again in GNU/Linux
<cwillu_> ahhhhhhh
<cwillu_> man <foo> -P "less -X"
<cwillu_> otherwise it uses -X as a dpi arg
<WorkingOnWise> thats it exactly.... "D
<WorkingOnWise> ")
<WorkingOnWise> :)
<WorkingOnWise> fat fingers!
<cwillu_> heh
<cwillu_> okay, I'm crashing hard;  time for bed
<cwillu_> maybe when I wake up, I'll have a fresh hardy system!
<cwillu_> only 4 more hours for the download (that's what happens when you have 10% of the packages in main, restricted, universe and multiverse installed :p)
<WorkingOnWise> lol.. thanks for the cli primer
<cwillu_> (it starts trying to download 2 gigs everytime you upgrade to a lousy new distro release
<cwillu_> heh, np
<cwillu_> later
<WorkingOnWise> whats the big fancy video app that Pixar uses?
<Tomcat_> WorkingOnWise: RenderMan?
<Tomcat_> WorkingOnWise: Maya?
<Tomcat_> WorkingOnWise: 3D Studio?
<Aondo> they are probably using blender :P i bet!
<Tomcat_> :-D
<NoelJB> WorkingOnWise, they often use proprietary rendering software.
<WorkingOnWise> NoelJB: I thought their main app was open source, but in googleing, I see that it is actually commercial, with several renderman compliant foss projects.
<NoelJB> WorkingOnWise, in any event, drifting rather OT for this channel :)
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> can we, kubuntu users count on something further than kde 4.0.0 release in the final Hardy version? Don't get me wrong, kde4 looks promising but it's very uncomplete at the moment and would leave kubuntu users way behind the others
<Skiessl> is there a tool for recovering files from a ntfs partition that was on this hard drive before this ubuntu one?
<Oli``> Just upgraded to Alpha3. Should I be running on -386 or -generic?
<fruitbag> Hey
<fruitbag> I really like the codenames that the Ubuntu team chooses.
<fruitbag> :)
<fruitbag> Hardy Heron
<fruitbag> Feisty Fawn
<Pici> !codenames
<ubotu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<fruitbag> Hey, Pici... Ubuntu is such a clean and elegant Linux distro.
<fruitbag> I'm seriously considering switching completely to Ubuntu.
<Pici> Thats nice to hear.
<fruitbag> Only one thing, Pici... in Windows, I listen to internet radio using Winamp.
<fruitbag> Is there an alternative in Linux?
<Pici> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fruitbag> Sure, Pici... but I want internet radio.
<NoelJB> fruitbag, rythmbox will play internet radio
<fruitbag> Do they all receive internet radio?
<fruitbag> Alright, NoelJB.
<fruitbag> Thanks
<fruitbag> That's pretty much the only thing.
<Pici> Many of them can.
<fruitbag> I'm going to run Doom 3 in Ubuntu ;p
<fruitbag> Ah, man -- do you know what would be great? Windows running on an IBM 12" Thinkpad laptop.
<fruitbag> That would be amazing.
<fruitbag> ...I want to have this setup in the future when I'm at university.
<fruitbag> And, then, I'm going to make my desktop flexible by using scripts
<fruitbag> And I'd write my documents in oppenoffice.
<fruitbag> Man
<fruitbag> I have so many good ideas here.
<Oli``> Mono. Anyone know who hid the metapackage?
<SeveredCross> No idea. I tend to use meebey's Debian repo anyway.
<SeveredCross> Mono in Ubuntu was heavily outdated for quite some time. What's the version in Hardy?
<Pici> !info mono-common
<ubotu> mono-common: common files for Mono. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 111 kB, installed size 728 kB
<SeveredCross> Hey, it's up to date.
<cdm10> Has anyone here run Hardy in VirtualBox?
 * TheInfinity just tries hardy in vmware fusion
<cdm10> Ah.
<cdm10> Wait, Fusion? Isn't that OS X?
 * Pici just runs it on his main linux computer
<TheInfinity> cdm10: yes ;)
<cdm10> Anyway, I'm just annoyed that the VirtualBox guest additions won't work.
<cdm10> Probably has to do with the new kernel.
<cdm10> Ooh, found a packaging bug...
 * cdm10 reports
<siriusnova> so what are the opinions of kde4?
<siriusnova> thus far
<hydrogen> my pants are still wet.
<hydrogen> i mean
<hydrogen> its okay
<siriusnova> k
<ader10> Please do not use gnome for future versions of ubuntu. It is targeted for "dumb" users. They remove features because they're confusing and don't let users configure their environment enough. KDE, enlightenment, or xfce would be a far better choice.
 * hydrogen giggles
<articpenguin3800> anyone having problems with e2fsprogs
<hydrogen> that was pretty creative
<articpenguin3800> e2fsck at boot
<articpenguin3800> keeps dieing with exit status 1
<articpenguin3800> also my home partition keeps getting bad superblock
<siriusnova> someone please tell the folks in ubuntu-offtopic to unban me :(
<siriusnova> my friend got on my comp
<siriusnova> and got me banned
<siriusnova> when i was in the shower
<siriusnova> :(
<Pici> siriusnova: ask yourself in #ubuntu-ops
<articpenguin3800> siriusnova: go to #ubuntu+1
<articpenguin3800> ya ubuntu-ops
<articpenguin3800> my bad on that
<phin> hello, i was wondering if anyone else was experiancing random crashes with xorog, under hardy, while using the intel driver and compiz.  it just seems to randomly blank the screen and then i cannot get in to anything.  even attempting to switch to a console doesn't work.
<phin> s/xorog/xorg
<nekostar> hrmzorz
<nekostar> i think i need me some hardy!
<nekostar> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nekostar> any changes via 64bit?
<nekostar> meaning...
<nekostar> does flash work fully etc now?
<infinitycircuit> nekostar: funny joke
 * nekostar shrugs
<nekostar> infinitycircuit thought 64bit flash was getting better or so
<nekostar> what about syncing phones?
<nekostar> hrm
<nekostar> infinitycircuit i dont use that much
<nekostar> multimedia / gtkpod / k3b / pidgin / xchat / firefox etc
<nekostar> any major problems there?
<nekostar> [besides the normal alpha2 broken stuff of course lol]
<pwnguin> I think im gonna have to start cherry picking authors from planet ubuntu
<pwnguin> i dont need eight posts from eight people on how kde is coming soon, or today
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-12
<phin> blah
<phin> crashed again
<nekostar> lol
<phin> wh
<nekostar> still pretty broken eh
<phin> wh
<phin> eh
<phin> well
<phin> its just a video crash
<nekostar> any thoughts on 64 vs 32 bit on this encarnation of buntu?
<phin> i wonder if it has anything to do with compiz
<phin> no clue, im still in a 32bit world
<pwnguin> my laptop only does 32bit
<pwnguin> and i dont run 64 on the athlon
<phin> im actually about to pinmod mine
<pwnguin> what?
<phin> pinmod my laptop
<phin> its a dell b120, runs at 400mhz fsb, a pinmod puts it at 533
<phin> supposed to be much faster
<pwnguin> i dont think you can magically wire pins and suddenly find a 64bit buss
<pwnguin> oh
<telexicon> Ubuntu Hardy still doesn't support wireless on macbooks? (atheros)
<pwnguin> telexicon: do other distros
<pwnguin> ?
<telexicon> I don't know, its supported in the head version of madwifi
<pwnguin> wait
<telexicon> er trunk
<pwnguin> what was wrong with old madwifi?
<pwnguin> im using madwifi in gutsy right now
<telexicon> the wireless card doesn't work on the macbook
<telexicon> unless you use a new madwifi
<telexicon> i was wondering why that isnt in hardy yet
<telexicon> it would help with asus eeepcs too
<pwnguin> good question
<pwnguin> there's no real people driving laptop development
<pwnguin> is bug #122703 what you're talkin bout?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122703 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Upgrade Atheros drivers to snapshot/trunk to support AR5008" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122703
<pwnguin> it seems like it'll be fixed soon enough
<pwnguin> telexicon: have you updated everything to the latest in hardy?
<RyanPrior> I'm most of the way through an upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy and I'm stuck on the very end of the installation step, after it says "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<`Matir> RyanPrior, that often takes a few minutes
<RyanPrior> `Matir: there were errors and Apport came up and had me file a few bug reports.
<`Matir> RyanPrior, ah
<RyanPrior> `Matir: Hmm, now it went on to the Cleaning Up step.
<lennie> hi,all
<lennie> when my hardy login,it prompt "language en_US does not exists,use system default"
<ryanpg> hi all... testing ubuntu hardy on a toshiba a215, I find that I can plug/unplug a usb flash drive repeatedly without trouble, however mice and my sound card are not detected when plugged in
<ryanpg> dmesg makes no note of the usb device being plugged in
<ryanpg> or removed
<ryanpg> however, if the mouse is plugged in when the laptop is turned on, dmesg reports it and the system finds it
<ryanpg> where do you recommend I start investigating this? udev? dbus? the kernel?
<ryanpg> heh, though I just noticed that pulling the drive (after umounted) crashes nautilus too
<ryanpg> hrm... actually gnome-panel is what crashed
<SeveredCross> Does anyone know about any breakage in Bluetooth stuff?
<SeveredCross> I don't seem to get pairing dialogs anymore.
<ryanpg> I'm going to try a different kernel, I'll be back if that doesn't work
<vecna> hi
<vecna> I need help with nvidia driver on hardy heron
<vecna> can someone help me please?
<telexicon> pwnguin, yea
<telexicon> pwnguin, well im going to do fill out a bunch of the laptop testing wiki pages and file bug reports for hardy now
<telexicon> pwnguin, because this needs to get done.. theres no excuse.. it just needs to work
<telexicon> especially since this is an LTS release
<vecna> I got a broken nvidia-glx package
<vecna> that I can't reinstall or purge
<vecna>  Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so :x
<vecna> hi again
<vecna> well i got the driver working again but I can't load glx
<articpenguin3800> i cant get hp linux to get my printer to print
<articpenguin3800> it detects it and installs the driver
<pwnguin> telexicon: well I'm glad you've decided to participate. just remember that it's still under testing as a whole, and ubuntu processes control a very small sliver of open source development. it may be that even madwifi feels the code is not ready for stable support. in any case, if it's not fixed by a certain deadline, you should probably bring it up as an Exception
<telexicon> an Exception?
<pwnguin> depends on the deadline
<pwnguin> basically
<pwnguin> there are freezes of various types
<pwnguin> new version freeze, etc
<telexicon> ok
<pwnguin> after which point, more developer attention must be applied to ensure that updates don't break things
<pwnguin> in truth, it may be easier to get things accomplished after the freeze, when you can get more developer's attention about serious bugs
<telexicon> ok
<pwnguin> in the case of madwifi, there is a couple developers who've taken interest
<telexicon> i noticed a few regressions on my latitude (compared to gutsy).. especially with the ati xorg driver
<pwnguin> well, testing is testing ;)
<telexicon> suspend no longer works, and there are graphical bugs when displaying photos
<telexicon> half of the picture is black
<javatexan> alsa says i have to install alsa 1.0.15rc3 to get my mobo to work....how do I do that...its not in synaptic and I cant find it with apt-get either
<javatexan> is there going to be a package released for it soon?
<javatexan> i hate to compile the new one and loose the ability to get updates via synaptic/updater
<keith> I'm a little confused about the X11 configuration on hardy...  I am trying to install the accelerated ATI drivers, but when I go to edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, the Monitor, Device, and Screen sections of the file are all empty... how is the xserver running with an empty xorg.conf file?
<andre_pl> where did the restricted driver manager go? i can't enabled desktop effects, I'm assuming because its not using the nvidia driver, but I can't see anywhere to configure it with this new xorg.
<`Matir> is FF3 beta 2 in the hardy repos?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> has been for some time
<`Matir> I just upgraded a gutsy box and FF still shows as FF2
<nekostar> ok
<crimsun> the package name is not firefox.
<crimsun> it's firefox-3.0
<nekostar> is there a way to wrap multiple isos onto a single disk?
<`Matir> ah
<nekostar> add another layer thats just an option to boot which iso?
<`Matir> cool, thanks, crimsun
 * nekostar pokes crimsun 
<nekostar> hey u usually know lots of stuff lol
<pwnguin> nekostar: probably, but i dont think anyone has written it
<nekostar> hrm
<nekostar> researching some stuff
<nekostar> seems there are at least a few windows utils
<nekostar> sigh
<nekostar> i grabbed all the isos for alpha3
<nekostar> and was thinking in the future of creating a custom [all of em] in one type solution
<nekostar> this way could include 32/64 bit normal/server/alternates for each flavor
<nekostar> would burn into one dvd and could come in REAL handy
<nekostar> http://www.linux.com/feature/52927
<nekostar> bingo!
<nekostar> with broken links but now i got somewhere to follow up on ;)
<nekostar> if this works would be perfect - and i think we should have an official version or whatnot opon release
<RyanPrior> According to the Ubuntu alpha 3 page, the latest Hardy alpha should have Firefox 3 installed. I've just upgraded to Alpha 3 but it seems that Firefox 2 is still default. Where do I find firefox 3?
<nekostar> bittorrent only perhaps
<nekostar> <crimsun> the package name is not firefox.
<nekostar> <crimsun> it's firefox-3.0
<RyanPrior>  But is it installed by default, or just available?
<nekostar> http://pcquest.ciol.com/content/enterprise/2005/105070101.asp
<nekostar> RyanPrior i dont know
<nekostar> i'm about to install - are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<nekostar> and e/k/ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> I'm on 32-bit. My computer is terrible, though. Hardy is very broken on it, but Gutsy was too. I use both Ubuntu and Xubuntu.
<RyanPrior> The last good release for me was Dapper. Everything since then has been one regression after another. Hardy is a step in the right direction, though. Sound finally works.
<nekostar> what hardware do you have?
<RyanPrior> Toshiba Satellite A105-S laptop
<crimsun> ah, poor thing.
<nekostar> whats the numbers with that?
<nekostar> 2747 or whatnot
<crimsun> You suffer from one of those craptastic Realtek HDA codecs.
<RyanPrior> crimsun: You bet. :-)
<nekostar> ooooo btw
<RyanPrior> Pheonix BIOS is a bucket of laughs too.
<nekostar> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157113
<nekostar> grabbing that and doing pinmod on my e2160
<nekostar> planning to get around 50% overclock on stock heatsync
<nekostar> XD
<RyanPrior> Neat.
<nekostar> and back to your notebook
<nekostar> i wouldnt say its horried
<nekostar> horrid even
<nekostar> what cpu do you have?
<nekostar> and what video
<RyanPrior> I've been thinking about trying to build my own computer, but I'm also heavily considering getting a ZaReason laptop.
<andre_pl> is output hotplugging in Xorg supposed to be working now?
<RyanPrior> I have a Celeron M CPU, I think. And an old ATI Mobility card -- very poor support by the latest 3D drivers.
<andre_pl> I dont think it really is.
<andre_pl> well... maybe?
<nekostar> well first
<nekostar> i would say support a linux distrobuter if you can afford it
<nekostar> wonderful thing to support
<nekostar> and secondly i wouldnt worry about that hardware too much
<RyanPrior> ZaReason's prices are hardly unreasonable.
<nekostar> i mean they got compiz-fusion fully working on an eeepc
<nekostar> and youve got MUCH better than a 700mhz arm cpu :P
<nekostar> you might wanna try doing something a bit lighter tho
<nekostar> try killing trackerd and using xfce
<RyanPrior> nekostar: I already kill trackerd.
<nekostar> good.
<RyanPrior> nekostar: I've got most of the services disabled. I start them when I need them.
<nekostar> my personal advice would be server install + generic - server kernel / + x-window-system + window manager + basic proggies
<nekostar> should get something flying fast that way
<RyanPrior> nekostar: If I wanted a super efficient desktop I wouldn't be using Ubuntu in the first place.
<UnNaturalHigh> RyanPrior, you might wanna try e17 from the elbuntu repositories
<RyanPrior> nekostar: I've used Arch linux to build light desktop systems, but it's too much config work for my tastes usually. Ubuntu is a little heavier, but it's less hassle.
<RyanPrior> UnNaturalHigh: I'm not very comfortable with e17. My web development workflow is based on Gnome, and it's tough for me to get used to e17. I used the e17-debian distro for awhile.
<UnNaturalHigh> you can make e17 nearly work almost the same as gnome
<nekostar> RyanPrior also check puppy and dsl perhaps
<RyanPrior> UnNaturalHigh: what would be the point then? A little bit faster system for how many hours of work and how much documentation to read through?
<nekostar> RyanPrior actually that one's REALLY easy
<UnNaturalHigh> RyanPrior, if you mean clicking options in the control panel
<RyanPrior> nekostar: puppy and DSL are much too light for what I do. I use a lot of tools that those distros don't have.
<hydrogen> the difference between e17 and gnome is that gnome makes releases and still looks that bad :p
<nekostar> just get the gOS iso
<andre_pl> has anyone been able to connect a 2nd display w/out restarting x?
<nekostar> built for those 200 dollar pc's at wallmart
<UnNaturalHigh> hydrogen, lol
<nekostar> and actually work
<RyanPrior> gOS is a toy, not suitable for dev work.
<nekostar> andre_pl i have - i yhave nvidia card and use the nvidia-settings util
<andre_pl> or set up dual monitors at alll?
<nekostar> RyanPrior its just a modded ubuntu
<nekostar> andre_pl duals are easy
<nekostar> what vid card bro
<nekostar> oh wait
<RyanPrior> nekostar: right. modded to be more toylike.
<nekostar> in hardy
<nekostar> >_<
<andre_pl> yeha :)
<nekostar> RyanPrior thats just the interface
<andre_pl> i have it working fine in gutsy
<nekostar> andre_pl gimme 40 min
<RyanPrior> nekostar: Right. I use the interface to get work done.
<nekostar> gotta burn and install iso ok?
<andre_pl> i want video-output hotplugging, dont want to restart X to hook up a tv or 2nd monitor. that's in 7.3 now right?
<UnNaturalHigh> RyanPrior, why don't you just try installing e17 with elbuntu/gos repositories and try rather then dissing it
<andre_pl> brb restarting x.. for the 4th time. :)
<andre_pl> exit
<neztit1> guys ubuntu works on pa-risk machine??
<neztit1> guys again --guys ubuntu works on PA-RISK  machine??
<hydrogen> patience....
<crimsun> neztit1: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/ . Scroll down to the appropriate arch.
<crimsun> neztit1: and for hardy, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/ .  Same instructions.
<neztit1> :-D
<neztit1> :P
<keith> is it possible to install w32codecs under 8.04?  I cant find it in the repositories.
<DarkMageZ> keith, it's safe to install the 7.10 version. since the contents are purely binary and aren't likely to change.
<keith> thats what I thought... I added "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gusty universe multiverse" to my sources.list, but it cant add the 7.10 repository
<SeveredCross> gutsy not gusty. ^__^
<SeveredCross> That's probably the issue you're having.
<keith> lol... i think it might be time to get some sleep :P
<nekostar> hehe
<nekostar> found a bit of a guide...
<nekostar> hopefully this will actually work lol
<nekostar> muilti-boot-install dvd here i come :>
<Some_Person> Is it true that Hardy will include a brand new theme?
<silent> is there a way to change the niceness of daemons/programs on startup?
<amikrop> Hello. So, finaly in Hardy, will the famous "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" bug will be fixed?
<amikrop> * finally
<AnAnt> Hello, what's kernel modesetting ?
 * Hobbsee suggests AnAnt becomes familiar with the pointy end of a google search.
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: did that
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: all I understand is that it has to do with framebuffer
<amikrop> (I bet that guy read that in tha last email of the launchpad mailing list about the bug "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)".
<amikrop> This is where I read that, too.
<amikrop> * the
<Arelis> Where do i get pages that show me the new features of a "herd" or "tribe" or whatever it is now?
<Hobbsee> see lists.ubuntu.com - ubuntu devel announce
<Arelis> Hobbsee: thank you :)
<gilster> ,
<Wizard> hello
<Wizard> is hurdy available for powerpc ?
<elbermungsterses> how to enable hardy respitories in gusty?
<scizzo-> elbermungsterses: you shouldn't run hardy if you even ask that question actually....
<Wizard> !hurdy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hurdy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scizzo-> Wizard: hardy you mean
<Wizard> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> thanks
<scizzo-> read the topic otherwise
<mykas0> hi everyone
<Ziroda1> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to try hardy live cd
<mykas0> I'm a computer science student and, for some reasons, I need to fully reinstall my Ubuntu - obviously, I'd want the latest version, and my concern is that this alpha may not allow me to upgrade to the next alphas, betas and final versions... how does that work?
<MetaMorfoziS> (kubuntu, but this isn't matters at my space)
<MetaMorfoziS> so after boot i only get blinking "_" cursor
<TheInfinity> mykas0: just apt-get update && apt.-get upgrade
<MetaMorfoziS> and nothing else, i have tried vga=771 noapic nolapic
<MetaMorfoziS> any other idea?
<mykas0> TheInfinity, but will that work?
<TheInfinity> the next aplha / beta / etc comes as regualar update
<TheInfinity> it works like alpha versions always work
<TheInfinity> if you have unluck your system breaks in parts or complete
<Ziroda1> mykas0: I recommend you run 7.10 if you are unsure, 8.04 is no where stable yet
<TheInfinity> you need some skills if you want to test alpha versions
<TheInfinity> Ziroda1: "not stable" is a nice description ;)
<Ziroda1> lol
<mykas0> Ziroda1, I know, but as a computer science student, and i want it for testing purposes, too
<mykas0> :)
<TheInfinity> i test kubuntu alpha, and i already found lots of bugs ;)
<TheInfinity> mykas0: never install a alpha as your main system
<TheInfinity> if its just a test computer / test partition you can test it
<mykas0> TheInfinity, virtual machine
<Ziroda1> mykas0: how long have you ran linux for?
<TheInfinity> mykas0: yes, i use VMs to test
<mykas0> that's what I'll be doing, too
<mykas0> you know... I used to run Ubuntu as my main OS, but unfortunately it doesn't have drivers for my usb modem
<TheInfinity> mykas0: this is often not a problem of kubuntu version
<TheInfinity> more a problem of properitary drivers
<TheInfinity> just ask at #ubuntu
<mykas0> I know, but last time that lead to a 3-day conversation, and ultimately I figured out that it was just way too hard
<mykas0> my usb modem is part of the "random craptastic series"
<TheInfinity> mykas0: google helps :)
<TheInfinity> and experience in linux ...
<mykas0> TheInfinity, yep, but I asked it in the ubuntu channel around and in the boards
<mykas0> well, thanks for everything!
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> is there a problem with OOo atm?
<TheInfinity> or should i report this as bug?
<Hobbsee> sure, it's big and unweildy.
<Hobbsee> and?
<Oli``> How do I find out what depends on a package? both update-manager and apt are crashing out when installing updates on libflickrnet2.1.5-cil
<selckin> man aptitude
<Hobbsee> Oli``: apt-cache rdepends foo, iirc
<volk> I can't get my usb mouse to work after upgrading to hardy :S
<volk> it does get detected by the kernel, but I cannot use it
<sn0> setting up gnome-power-manager 2.21.1-0ubuntu1 Installing new version of config file /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-power-manager.desktop is taking an age today :I 15minutes and still accessing hd
<sn0> there we go, bug 182130 still happening i see
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182130 in libflickrnet "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182130
<sn0> Oli`` you might want to check that bug ^ :)
<swx_> Hello all
<swx_> I have problem with AINOS overcloking options of my ASUS board, I think it speed up ubuntu/system clock, is it possible ? thks
<mrtimdog> Anyone know how to send a Sun STOP-A from a standard keyboard from cu?
<PriceChild> swx_, undo the changes and see if things are fixed?
<Oli``> sn0: thanks, that looks about right. I don't know why you would, but I don't suppose you know how long something like that would take to fix? It says there's a committed fix but it doesn't seem to have filtered into the repos yet
<sn0> no idea sorry Oli`` , soon i would suspect :)
<Oli``> fair enough sn0 - thanks for kicking me in the correct direction
<sn0> your welcome :)
<sn0> as you have posted on the bug link, you should get updates when anything new is added / commented about
<sn0> going shopping, cya
<swx_> PriceChild: Yes I tried and now my clock seems to be synch
<swx_> PriceChild: do you really think its not my imagination?
<PriceChild> swx_, overclocking is dangerous and can cause random problems
<swx_> PriceChild: I was aware of that, but I thought that my board jumper free options were safe
<swx_> meybe it is for M$ and not for nix systems
<PriceChild> swx_, overclocking is overclocking
<swx_> ok thks for the hint ;)
<PriceChild> swx_, if you are trying to increase the performance of your hardware past is rating... then there will normally be consequences
<swx_> PriceChild: so theres no way for me to oclock my board ? I dont really need it but I am very curious.. overcloacking a cpu can lead to this type of problem ?
<swx_> maybe others components of the board were overcloaked too
<Oli``> swx_ & PriceChild: Re: "overclocking is overclocking"; ASUS provide overclocking tools that work under Windows to enable dynamic overclocking. I'm not sure if they provide Linux alternatives, but this is something to ask ASUS for, not Ubuntu so much
<PriceChild> Oli``, true
<PriceChild> swx_, components are rated to a certain performance
<PriceChild> swx_, the overclocking software will give you warnings that it is dangerous and can damage your hardware.
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i install virtualbox on hardy ?
<Oli``> swx_: you have the option of setting the clock speeds under the BIOS but I fully agree with you, as another ASUS user and overclocker that ASUS should make an equivilent Linux tool
<swx_> I would find it dangerous to play with these settings manually
<swx_> but I will ask this question to an asus tech
<swx_> thks for your support Oli``
<Oli``> swx_: Well if you don't know exactly what you're doing (and I mean no offence intended toward you), you probably shouldn't be playing around with the clock speeds. Things can go pretty bad if you push it too far and you *can* do that using their "automated" tools
<swx_> ok
<swx_> at this time I did try some very tiny oclock... like 10 of 15 % iin heavy load time
<swx_> with the automatic tool..
<swx_> but as I saw it cause me more problems than it gices benefit, my system is pretty fast with ubuntu... so I think Ill let it go.. :)
<sn0> pvandewyngaerde as there are no pre-built packages yet, you could compile the OSE source of virtualbox, their website includes instructions.
<sn0> hrm ignore that, there is virtualbox-ose in universe :) try that
<sn0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/156210
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156210 in virtualbox-ose "Please sync virtualbox-ose 1.5.4-dfsg-1 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<pvandewyngaerde> libicu38 [3.8-5 (hardy, now)]
<pvandewyngaerde> libxalan110 [1.10-3.1 (hardy, now)]
<pvandewyngaerde> libxerces27 [2.7.0-5 (hardy, now)]
<pvandewyngaerde> virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic [6 (hardy, now)]
<mrtimdog> I'm just installing HH via net onto sparc 64 (a Netra X1)... painful at 9600 baud, but it is a little old!
<infinitycircuit> mrtimdog: wow you have a great deal of patience
<infinitycircuit> mrtimdog: if you want to really kill yourself you can try testing the new port of openbsd on that machine
<mrtimdog> Ah, sorry, bit misleading! The tty is at 9600 baud, net is broadband :)
<infinitycircuit> mrtimdog: ah yes well i remember the days of 200 baud modens
<infinitycircuit> so that brought me back to that
<mrtimdog> I used to use FreeBSD. I may do sometime!
<mrtimdog> That's odd. You can't configure LVM using manual partitioning on the install, but it's offered for guided partitioning? I'm sure you used to be able to?
<mrtimdog> For guided partitioning during install, as well as offering a "Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM", an offer of "Guided - use all disks and set up LVM" may be an idea?
<mrtimdog> Damn, failed to install my sparc server :( ... SILO install failed but I can't tell why.
<MenZa> Am I the only one having issues with dist-upgrading in Hardy? I'm getting some “unresolvable dependency issues” with openoffice.org-l10n-en-za and -gb
<RyanPrior> Totem won't play sound for me.
<RyanPrior> It comes up with an error message. Rhythmbox, however, plays sound just fine.
<atoponce> will hardy have the tickless kernel for x86_64? i know it's not in gutsy right now...
<RyanPrior> Yes.
<atoponce> good to know
<atoponce> thx
<RyanPrior> How does ALSA differ from PulseAudio?
<Oli``> Hi I upgraded to hardy from gutsy and now all my video players have dodgy hue (I need to set the hue to 0 in each player for normal playback)
<awalton__> RyanPrior, PA is a sound server, ALSA is a hardware driver architecture.
<awalton__> PA sends sound to ALSA (or OSS, or a network feed) for playback
<RyanPrior> awalton__: Thanks.
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I upgrade my Ubuntu server to hardy alpha?
<afflux> RoC_MasterMind: try: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Ayabara> If I accept the occasional bump in the road, is Hardy in such a state that I can use it on a daily basis (I've read the topic) :-)
<afflux> Ayabara: it is working for me quite well, but it can break anytime.
<telexicon> theres some broken stuff in apt right now
<telexicon> some mono package
<Ayabara> afflux: I'm aware of that, so I'm trying to figure out a strategy :-). Currently I have only Gutsy installed on my system.
<afflux> gnome keyboard shortcuts aren't working for me.
<cdm10> displayconfig-gtk appears badly broken in Hardy...
<cdm10> anyone else noticing this?
<afflux> what's actually broken?
<cdm10> afflux: well, i'll upload a screenshot
<cdm10> hold on, i have to start the vm to do it
<afflux> no hurry
<picard_pwns_kirk> how can I enable the edge scrolling for my touchpad?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I sorta can't edit the xorg.conf file, since there isn't one
<pwnguin> i think if you go to system preferences mouse
<cdm10> i don't think that has touchpad settings
<cdm10> try installing the "gsynaptics" package
<picard_pwns_kirk> cdm10: now what?
<cdm10> picard_pwns_kirk: run it
<picard_pwns_kirk> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<picard_pwns_kirk> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<cdm10> picard_pwns_kirk: oh...
<cdm10> alright
<picard_pwns_kirk> tell me, why did the xorg devels remove xorg.conf?
<cdm10> I think you can create one to set custom settings
<afflux> mine isn't removed.
<crimsun> you absolutely may create a custom one.
<afflux> okay, that might be the point ;)
<cdm10> Heh, I actually have one
<cdm10> no idea why
<picard_pwns_kirk> I did a fresh install
<picard_pwns_kirk> so I don't have one
<cdm10> i did a fresh install
<cdm10> and i have one
<picard_pwns_kirk> huh
<cdm10> hmm, maybe displayconfig-gtk created it
<cdm10> perhaps it hasn't been updated yet
<afflux> crimsun: it looks like we have several bugs about non-existant 'xorg.conf's (e.g. bug 174819). So it is intended that xorg.conf doesn't exist? How should those bugs be handled?
<ubotu> Bug 174819 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/174819 is private
<cdm10> afflux: screenshot: http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/43/Screenshot.png
<cdm10> all the dropdowns are empty
<cdm10> as is the ListView on the left
<cdm10> also, are they planning on updating the rest of the administration programs to use PolicyKit?
<afflux> cdm10: I think mine looked similar when I hat no xorg.conf
<crimsun> afflux: that particular bug is fine
<crimsun> (no additional triage necessary)
<cdm10> afflux: well, i assume they're going to make displayconfig-gtk work with this new xorg.conf-less X system...
<crimsun> cdm10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/PolicyKitIntegration
<cdm10> I also have a question about PulseAudio
<crimsun> ask away.
<cdm10> ...where is it?
<cdm10> lol
<cdm10> I can't find the pulseaudio settings anywhere in hardy.
<cdm10> Is it not set up by default?
<crimsun> if you installed Alpha 2 or newer fresh, then you have it enabled by default.
<cdm10> crimsun: I have Alpha 3 fresh
<crimsun> right, so it's enabled by default properly.
<crimsun> what are you looking for?
<cdm10> crimsun: alright, how can i get to the settings?
<crimsun> what settings?
<cdm10> Isn't there some UI that lets me set up network sharing and stuff?
<cdm10> And set which soundcards to use for which sources...
<crimsun> sure.  Install the padevchooser package.
<cdm10> ah, ok
<cdm10> so, that stuff isn't going to be set up by default
<cdm10> got it
<crimsun> it's not currently installed by default, because it has not been established that it can be configured well [by default] without headaches.
<cdm10> crimsun: ok. Will Gutsy upgrades to Hardy final have PulseAudio set up properly?
<crimsun> we've got it working well in ESounD-emulation, which is the intent.
<cdm10> what's the point of running PulseAudio in ESD emulation mode if the other PulseAudio features aren't going to be enabled?
<Tomcat_> One guess would be so you can have a slow migration to PA. :)
<cdm10> Makes sense :)
<crimsun> cdm10: I don't recall saying they _aren't_ going to be enabled.
<cdm10> I guess I don't think like a distro maintainer.
<cdm10> crimsun: you said that only fresh installs of Alpha 2/3 have it enabled by default... will upgrades from Gutsy to Hardy final have it set up properly?
<crimsun> cdm10: it depends on the state of the gutsy system.
<cdm10> crimsun: what do you mean by that?
<crimsun> obviously it will be much more hairy to handle customised PA installs on gutsy and have them migrate cleanly to hardy.
<cdm10> ah, ok
<cdm10> but assuming I haven't messed with my sound system...
<crimsun> if, however, one has a standard gutsy system without PA installed (and using "nearly" the default Ubuntu settings), then yes, one will have a fairly painless migration to a PA-enabled hardy.
<cdm10> ok
<crimsun> it's a real coverage pain, heh.  We have to test 5.10, 6.06, 6.10, 7.04, and 7.10 dist-upgrades.
<cdm10> crimsun: why, though? I thought the only supported upgrade path was gutsy --> hardy?
<cdm10> Oh, 'cause it's an LTS, right?
<crimsun> yes, because someone will still be upgrading from 5.10
<crimsun> it's not supported, but dist-upgrading to a supported release is still there.
<cdm10> ok
<crimsun> my next task is figuring out what to do with all these friggin utilities' .desktop entries.
<cdm10> crimsun: which?
<crimsun> it really doesn't make any sense to have menu entries for all of padevchooser, paman, pavucontrol, and pavumeter.
<cdm10> yeah, it's a bit of a mess
<cdm10> btw, i noticed a bug when i installed hardy, a few of the Administration tools that were switched to PolicyKit still called gksudo in the .desktop file, which broke them
<crimsun> on the other hand, I can't assume that everyone is going to willy-nilly install padevchooser, though that's what I would likely recommend.
<crimsun> cdm10: yes, that migration is on-going.  Please file bugs as you encounter them, thanks!
<cdm10> alright :)
<cdm10> as for the pa stuff, i think they should be moved out of Sound and Video
<cdm10> it seems like something that belongs in System somewhere
<crimsun> does a volume control applet belong in the System>Preferences menu, though?  I deem not.
<crimsun> (IMNSHO)
<crimsun> and - it seems overkill to place the functionality of a volume control applet in the existing PulseAudio Preferences dialog.
<cdm10> crimsun: all of the pa tools appear in the context menu of the notification applet, so what about getting rid of everything except some sort of option as to whether or not to display that applet?
<crimsun> cdm10: one approach I've considered is to hide all the icons (similar to what's done for eog) except for padevchooser's
<crimsun> Martin is pretty set on not cluttering the tray with an additional sound icon by default, and I agree.
<cdm10> crimsun: well, perhaps by hardy+1, there will be time to work on the UI and perhaps unify the audio configuration a bit more... integrate PA stuff into the volume controls and notification applets, for instance.
<crimsun> there are some disadvantages, however, to hiding the icons for all save padevchooser's.
<pwnguin> so what is the situation with policykit?
<crimsun> e.g., apt-get install pavucontrol  ->  "uh, where's the menu entry?!"
<crimsun> pwnguin: please clarify
<pwnguin> does this mean pam is gone?
<crimsun> pwnguin: absolutely not.  It means we skip libpam-foreground.
<crimsun> (PK is not a wholescale replacement for PAM.)
<pwnguin> ok
<cdm10> crimsun: i think PA just has too many tools :)
<crimsun> cdm10: I think it was designed for "power users" - like ALSA - and exploded.
<crimsun> ALSA, of course, is another bag of beans altogether, and I'll save that one for another time.
<cdm10> crimsun: I'm not a fan of their GUIs... I think that some of the functionality offered by PA could be useful for non-power-users, but to get that functionality, you have to install the confusing power-user GUI.
<crimsun> cdm10: agreed, and there're plans to address that, probably by Red Hat.
<cdm10> crimsun: Red Hat did the system-config-* stuff, right?
<crimsun> personally, there are other issues, too.  I need to ensure that OSS, OSS/Free, and ALSA are swappable.
<crimsun> cdm10: yes
<cdm10> crimsun: btw, are there any plans for making filesharing a little easier in hardy?
<cdm10> as in, networked file servers
<crimsun> cdm10: I don't know offhand; please see the approved specs for hardy.
<cdm10> crimsun: where can i find a list of the approved ones?
<crimsun> cdm10: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/
<crimsun> the Design column will list "Approved"
<cdm10> thanks
<mrtimdog> I've just got a 'kernel BUG at include/linux/netdevice.h:405!' message in syslog when trying to setup the machine as a wireless router.
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-13
<telexicon> How on earth do I disable gdm?
<MenZa> As in... stop gdm?
<telexicon> yes.. /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesnt work anymore
<fruitbag> Hey
<MenZa> Herro.
<fruitbag> I have a problem: whenever I boot Ubuntu from disk and run it, I get an out-of-range resolution message from my monitor.
<forsaken> i just installed hardy and my mouse when i drag down the right side doesn't scroll, it did in alpha 2, anyone know why this is?
<forsaken> dell intel laptop
<selckin> choudesh_: needs a stable connection
<telexicon> is something wrong with the I/O scheduler in hardy?
<telexicon> im on gigabit and trying to copy a file across gigabit over ftp and I can only get 10MB/s
<telexicon> on gutsy I was able to get 50MB/s
<telexicon> well i dunno if thats IO scheduler.. could be a driver thing.. the system lags out so much while transferring it becomes unusable
<kevogod> What kind of success are people having with the latest alpha release?
<LimCore> can I use kernel 2.6.19.2 with my 7.10 ?  or is it too old?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: this is not 7.10 support
<LimCore> and for Hardy?
<LimCore> well, never mind
<Hobbsee> LimCore: you can try, but don't expect support for it
<crimsun> right, so alsa* fixed from earlier.  Apologies for the logic snafu.
<ryanpg> hey, I've got a weird one. I'm running hardy on a toshiba satellite A215, USB devices work once (I can plug a mouse in and it will be found) but only once, if a device is unplugged USB will be disabled
<ryanpg> dmesg won't even report an attached device
<ryanpg> BUT
<ryanpg> if I run lsusb the device (like a mouse) will be found!
<ryanpg> it has to be attached when I run lsusb however
<ryanpg> it doesn't appear in /proc/bus/usb either
<blkorpheus> ?
<richard_> I want to help out more with ubuntu where should I start?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something new with ALSA?
<teethdood> totem is beyond stuttering...it's crawling frame by frame. I used to edit the preferences and changed the video plugin to something else
<teethdood> but the preferences menu is gone!
<DanaG> Oh, and here's a novel use of PulseAudio: allow people to use the Dolby Digital encoding on nvidia's ancient, abandoned nvsound / nvaudio OSS drivers with ALSAapps.
<crimsun> bypass ALSA altogether and just use OSSv4 (or newer) as the backend.
<DanaG> Doesn't do the Dolby Digital ENcoding.  I don't need it, but some people do.
<DanaG> Unless I'm misinterpreting your response.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253725&page=16
<DanaG> oopsie, wrong page of the thread, but whatever.
<sparr_> do -backports questions belong here?
<Oli``> Does X lock (for a second or two) up intermittently for anybody here when you use the main menu (notably Places, for me)?
<mlpug> I took hardy test 3, downloaded sources and compiled dvb/dvb-usb modules. outputted .ko files are roughly ten times as big as the corresponding .ko files under /lib/modules. Any idea why is this? Is this OK?
<DarkMageZ> debugging symbols could be part of it.
<picard_pwns_kirk> how do I configure my touchpad?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I want to enable edge scrolling, and disable the tap to click, but there's no xorg.conf file
<picard_pwns_kirk> is there any way I can set this?
<Tomcat_> picard_pwns_kirk: You can try gsynaptics
<picard_pwns_kirk> already did
<picard_pwns_kirk> needs a setting in the xorg.conf file
<Tomcat_> picard_pwns_kirk: man synaptics
<picard_pwns_kirk> it refers me to a bunch of settings in the xorg.conf
<picard_pwns_kirk> and I've already tried creating one by hand
<Tomcat_> picard_pwns_kirk: Well, that's about how you configure your touchpad. ;)
 * Hobbsee suspects picard_pwns_kirk was looking in the wrong place, or did a typo, or something
<Hobbsee> xorg.conf's usually get generated, unless they get deleted
<picard_pwns_kirk> new version of xrog
<picard_pwns_kirk> xorg**
<picard_pwns_kirk> read the release notes
<Tomcat_> picard_pwns_kirk: http://www.compass.com/synaptics/ <- That's the only other thing I can suggest.
<Hobbsee> picard_pwns_kirk: sure, but i thought they still generated an xorg.conf by default anyway
<picard_pwns_kirk> hopefully it gets fixed, I'll subscribe to any bugs
<Tomcat_> Well, in Alpha 3 there is one. ;)
<Tomcat_> It's just... barely empty.
<Tomcat_> Eh, almost empty.
<mlpug> where is information about the role of the files in /lib/firmware? when are they used and what triggers their use? do drivers have "pointer" to corresponding .fw and when driver is loaded then .fw is loaded to the device or what is this?
<Tomcat_> mlpug: See /etc/udev/rules.d/80-programs.rules ... seems udev is doing that when a driver is loaded.
<Tomcat_> mlpug: Some (sparse) info is available in /usr/share/doc/udev
<Tomcat_> mlpug: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=blob_plain;f=extras/firmware/firmware.sh;hb=HEAD <--- See this for what the firmware_helper does
<Enselic> I have just upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy Alpha 3, and gnome-panel crashes for me because of this: gnome-panel: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: glib_gettext. Any clues? libglib2.0-0 seems to be up to date
<Enselic> Ah right, I have my own versino of gnome-panel in /usr/local...
<Enselic> Um what password should I use to unlock id_rsa? Neither login or key pass works
<Enselic> nor*
<selckin> the one you used to create it
<Enselic> that's the "key pass" and I have tried that
<Enselic> I discovered that if I take Deny, ssh will still be able to use the key..
<LjL> NOTICE - KDE 4.0 support is to be obtained in #kubuntu-kde4
<_stress_> do you know any good "webpage creator" for linux that does the same work as dreamwave?
<DanaG> That's odd: you can no longer set the brightness of the LCD when on battery.
<DanaG> Now it's just "Reduce Backlight Brightness".
<DanaG> And the logic of "Brightness when on battery" in gconf is BACKWARDS.
<DanaG> I set it to 63%, I get 37% brightness, and vice versa.
<nwps> can anyone help; i just moved from gentoo to hardy alpha 3. i have a encrypted partition from gentoo that uses cryptoloop, but i can't seem to be able to mount it on kubuntu. cryptoloop and aes-generic modules are loaded, but i still get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". any ideas?
<DanaG> Perhaps there's a package you need to install to get crypto support.
<DanaG> (I'm just guessing; I've never used cryptoloop.)
<DanaG> search for 'crypt' in the package manager (such as aptitude).
<nwps> i always thought you just needed util-linux with "crypto" support (USE="crypt" on gentoo) and the kernel modules.
<blkorpheus> where is the key?
<blkorpheus> probably still on the gentoo box?
<blkorpheus> what used to be gentoo?
<nwps> no, i don't think cryptoloop even uses separete key files? i have done re-installs before and the encrypted partition always worked after that.
<DanaG> !info cryptsetup
<ubotu> cryptsetup: configures encrypted block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.5-2ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 86 kB, installed size 404 kB
<nwps> i have had the same kind of problem before on gentoo. then i had to re-emerge util-linux with "old-crypt" use-flag, but that was probably 2 years ago, when something big was changed in util-linux (i think).
<WorkingOnWise> any ideas why the built in media reader doesnt see any cards? the reader is seen by Ubuntu. I tied 2 differant media cards (memory stick (256mb) and sd card (128mb) Both cards do read/write fine in another machine.
<WorkingOnWise>  if i boot up with the card in the reader, or if i insert it after i am logged in, still nothing
<h3sp4wn> Anyone know of a window manager I can get from the repos with proper xrandr 1.2 support
<crdlb> hmm? I didn't know window managers had to care about that
<crdlb> I know that most (if not all) video drivers can't do rotation with compiz running, but that's not compiz's fault
<h3sp4wn> Well otherwise how do you switch the primary screen
<h3sp4wn> i.e to set which screen you want apps to open onto etc
<crdlb> oh, no idea
<vinicius_> after I did the upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy (and a few installations and configurations), every time I login, after typing username and password on GDM, the system popups a window saying in portuguese "no language pt_BR available", or something like that... how can I know wich program is popping up this window? it does not really deny me of using everything normally, but it's annoying...
<nanonyme> vinicius_, what does locale tell you when you run it in terminal?
<Javid> Is there even a beta yet?
<UnNaturalHigh> Javid, www.google.com
<Javid> I see avoiding being actually helpful is still the preferred approach.
<UnNaturalHigh> Javid, no, but catering to people who lack the intelligence to look before they ask is not what this channel is about
<UnNaturalHigh> simple google searches such as "ubuntu hardy heron" or "ubuntu 8.04" are far from difficult to conceive and execute
<Javid> If you supplied a "yes" or a "no" we'd be entirely done with this conversation already
<Javid> I can only conclude that you don't know either and are being a dick for your own amusement.
<crdlb> let's cut that out now
<crdlb> there is not a beta yet
<crdlb> the beta comes out approximately a month before release
<Javid> That's what I was after, thanks
<serios> meh it really sucks that mac -> linux filesystem compatabilty is about nil
<serios> :|
<serios> sharing 2 hfs+ journaled drives on the network via ubuntu is going to be a sucky affair
<vinicius_> nanonyme, says I have pt_BR language
<BluesKaj> ok folks what's the recomendation for the konq flash plugin , or is it still broken for kubuntu 8.04 users ?
<GuyFromHell> anyone got a solution for dependancies ultimate-failure when trying to get kde4 installed?
<Adlai> aptitude just segfaulted when I marked a package 'to be upgraded'
<Adlai> this hopefuly isn't common
<Adlai> s/l/ll
<BluesKaj> hey what's the fix for orphaned modules? I can't understand why there would be such a problem after a clean install .
<MGrunde_> !apparmor
<ubotu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<MGrunde_> Is there a still a problem with AppArmor in alpha three?
<twb> Are release candidates for the live .iso's publicly accessible?  If so, from where?
<twb> If they will be, but aren't yet, what is the time scale for same?
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-05
<DanaG> aAH... I see what was going on:
<DanaG> radeon lies in the log, but actually gets correct dpi.
<DanaG> radeonHD is the one that assumes 96, and passes it on to apps underneath it.
<DanaG> I also had to add tormodvolden PPA to get the newer-but-still-Intrepid radeonhd.
<DanaG> soc isn't here anymore. :(
<dookieface> Hi
<dookieface> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu into my toshiba laptop
<dookieface> it will load the options from cd
<johannes_> hi, how do i get a n intel video driver (jaunty) on 8.10 installed, it doesnt show on synaptic...
<DanaG> stupid nvidia 96 drivers... can't resume from suspend.
<DanaG> ... and they also make the LCD flicker at what seems like 30Hz.
<DanaG> bug 310126
<ubottu> Bug 310126 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/310126 is private
<andersk> That's my bug; what about it?
<DanaG> I'm wondering why it's private when it's been fixed.
<DanaG> (It does make good sense to make it private before the fixing, judging from the changelog that closes it.)
<andersk> It isn't fixed.
<DanaG> Oh.
<DanaG> xorg (1:7.4~5ubuntu9) jaunty; urgency=low  * Disable terminal function entirely
<DanaG> xorg (1:7.4~5ubuntu8) jaunty; urgency=low  * Disable terminal to prevent root access (LP: #310126)
<DanaG> Well, once it is fixed, I'm curious to see what the report is about.
<crimsun> ugh, what a horrible "fix"
<DanaG> One idea: make it open a getty in the terminal window, so you still have to log in.
<DanaG> And then get to anything else you need from there.
<DanaG> Hmm, I think I will file a wishlist bug: "HID devices on USB sound cards should control the USB sound card, not the default mixer"
<DanaG> Or rather, give a choice.
 * DanaG goes off for food.
<Andre_Gondim> i have one problem, i can't upgrade to jaunty, alway show this: W:Falhou ao buscar http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
 * DanaG is back.
 * DanaG is pondering what to do with the old cardbus audigy2.
<DanaG> Some other random thing: changing gnome from 147dpi to 146 or 145 makes it look surprisingly different.
<DanaG> Interesting: it looks like the ADI1984 may be able to capture two different audio sources, separately, simultaneously.
<DanaG> At least, that's what I'd imagine it means, when I have two capture volume sliders and two capture source selectors.
<Armagguedes> hey
<Armagguedes> how do i update from 8.10 to 9.04a2?
<crimsun> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<crimsun> please note that if you use either/both of fglrx or/and Nvidia that you will experience problems
<Armagguedes> crimsun, are those the proprietary drivers?
<crimsun> in that case, you're advised to wait until a further alpha, or, if you're comfortable and familiar with apt-pinning or holding, then pin xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-input-evdev (and possibly xserver-xorg-input-synaptics if you have that hardware) to the older jaunty versions
<crimsun> Armagguedes: yes, they are
<Armagguedes> what if i just use the foss ones
<crimsun> then it depends on the hardware
<crimsun> e.g., my Nvidia hardware only works with vesa and the proprietary Nvidia drivers
<crimsun> i cannot, therefore, use nv
<crimsun> if you have intel graphics or other hardware capable of being driven by the FOSS drivers, then you're safe to some degree
<crimsun> of course, there's no guarantee things will work. It is a rather unstable time.
<Armagguedes> hm
<Armagguedes> when isthe next alpha out?
<crimsun> 15 jan or thenabouts
<DanaG> crimsun: don't forget libdrm2 -- another thing to pin.
<Armagguedes> ok thanks
<Armagguedes> i'll give this a shot anyway
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there any standard time between committing a kernel fix and getting it in the repos?
<crimsun> DanaG: true, but i suppose that's only directly applicable to fglrx
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/312721
<Armagguedes> one last thing:where can i find the config file for the Kmenu (i need to look at the list of installed apps)?
<DanaG> Fix committed.. but not yet in repos.
<crimsun> DanaG: whenever the next upload is scheduled, likely in time for a3.
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<DanaG> Intrepid-Proposed has it fixed, but oddly enough, the 2.6.28 kernels do not.
<Armagguedes> does multimonitor work yet in 8.10 or 9.04a2?
<RAOF> Armagguedes: Depends.  It's consistently worked for me since Warty.
<Armagguedes> i tried today with 8.04 andits bollocks
<Armagguedes> ok thansk anyway
<RAOF> Presumably with nvidia?  You'll probably want to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview".
<Armagguedes> is that with the foss or proprietary drivers
<RAOF> Proprietary.
<Armagguedes> ok cheers buddy
<nomasteryoda> RAOF, with  the nvidia-settings its simpler to make such work
<nomasteryoda> just my experience
<RAOF> nomasteryoda: With the xorg.conf generated by that command, dual monitors just work for me; have them plugged in at X start, and they'll come up.
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<nomasteryoda> that's a good thing to know
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<JibbaD> I have installed some deb packages and when I try to install other software with apt it always wants to remove them due to nothing depending on them, did this recently get turned up as far as aggressiveness?
<nomasteryoda> JibbaD, would those .debs be from the ubuntu repos?
<JibbaD> yes\
<nomasteryoda> i've seen the autoremove option
<JibbaD> things like python2.5-dev
<nomasteryoda> that is weird
<JibbaD> I thought so too
<nomasteryoda> but then again it is a developing distro
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<JibbaD> right
<JibbaD> ill poke around some more and file a bug if it continues to happen
<nomasteryoda> would not make sense unless there was a newer version
<JibbaD> well then it would upgrade them not remove them..
<nomasteryoda> i've moved over to sidux
<JibbaD> sidux?
<JibbaD> is that the latest dev name for debian?
<nomasteryoda> another distro
<nomasteryoda> its based on sid
<nomasteryoda> with some tweaks
<nomasteryoda> not as simple as ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> but i still have my broken intrepid on here
<JibbaD> what tweaks sid ran great when I ran that..
<nomasteryoda> i'm not exactly sure.. .but i use a script called smxi to setup nvidia and add latest kernel
<nomasteryoda> running
<JibbaD> interesting
<nomasteryoda> yup
<JibbaD> I was just reading through the page a bit
<JibbaD> not a bad way to see how sid is chugging along it seems
<nomasteryoda> but the cool part in ubuntu is nice
<nomasteryoda> the dkms or whatever it is called for nvidia
<nomasteryoda> drivers
<nomasteryoda> the live dvd is awesome
<nomasteryoda> installs in 5min 35sec on this laptop
<nomasteryoda> then the fun begins
<JibbaD> damn
<nomasteryoda> on my dual-core desktop took 3min 10sec
<nomasteryoda> and that's a kde desktop
<DanaG> JibbaD: try this: sudo aptitude unmarkauto the_package_names
<DanaG> that is, list the packages you want to mark as not auto-installed.
<DanaG> Heh, I figured out how to fix the blinking LED and the USB sound card volume control all at once:
<DanaG> .... stick the control pod from my speakers on top of the sound card.  =þ
<nomasteryoda> DanaG, lol
<DanaG> my speakers: Logitech Z-5300
<JibbaD> DanaG: thanks for the tip but it still wants to remvoe it
<DanaG> Odd.
<JibbaD> DanaG: eh looking at one of them there are dependencies not met hence the auto removal so lets just go with "developing distro wait it out" answer
<DanaG> if you 'sudo aptitude', you can get more info.
<DanaG> aptitude can be run without sudo, and it'll ask for password later when you go to apply with 'g'.
<JibbaD> yeah that is how I saw the flags on the autoremove ones..idA
<DanaG> hit m (lowercase) or M (capital) on those.
<DanaG> I don't remember which sets manual, but the two (caps and lower) are inverses.
<JibbaD> yeah that does it but ill just ignore them for the time being cause I don't want to have to babysit them..
<DanaG> Once either fglrx is fixed OR radeonhd or radeon get R600 acceleration... I'll be able to play neverball with the laptop.... and that is, with the laptop itself as the input device. =þ
<DanaG> It's rather amusing.
<JibbaD> hahah
<JibbaD> good ol neverball
<DanaG> And the lis3lv02d driver. =þ
<DanaG> What a hideous name for an accelerometer.
<DanaG> http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/anp/10807.htm -- datasheet for the chip itself.
<DanaG> Oh, and random: http://blog.laptopmag.com/hands-on-with-hp-mini-1000-with-hps-mie-linux
<ctkroeker> I just upgraded to Jaunty, amongst various bugs, the most annoying is that fast user switching is broken. freazes. even if I just use the normal switch user, it freazes. compiz is disabled.
<DanaG> One reason I went with ATI this time: (radeon || radeonhd) > (nv || nouveau)
<ctkroeker> I have an onboard intel card
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> if i do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d", is there any way to have some sort of verbose mode?
<Armagguedes> because i assume it starts downloading the packages but only shows a blinking cursor
<Armagguedes> nevermind
<Armagguedes> bug
<Armagguedes> it shows now
<Armagguedes> IT MUST SNEAKY WINDOWS CODE =)
<DanaG> Is there a way to prevent Xorg from grabbing a certain device?
<somaunn> hello people
<rww> somaunn: evening again! Now, what was it you wanted to know about Jaunty?
<somaunn> every thing that can help me
<somaunn> cause i want to be a part of ubuntu progress
<somaunn> i want to contribute
<somaunn> and sometime it's a little bit difficult to find info
<x1250> somaunn, what do you need?
<somaunn> what is bazaar, really
<x1250> haven't used it.
<somaunn> is it a concurent technology of packagekit ?
<x1250> are you bored? :P
<somaunn> no
<somaunn> the thing is i want to know more on what going on ubuntu from now till the next release
<somaunn> you see
<somaunn> cuz i want ubuntu to be main OS in my Job
<somaunn> i mean in my work place
<x1250> somaunn, if you want to participate, then install jaunty. Also, you can always contribute on launchpad.net with bug reports.
<somaunn> ok
<x1250> somaunn, this is the jaunty forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=352
<somaunn> i saw the alpha of jaunty just now and i'll try to down
<somaunn> it
<x1250> somaunn, try it, but I remember not long ago people complained because it was buggy. If it doesn't work, you can always install intrepid and do a: update-manager -d
<somaunn> thanks
<somaunn> i hav intrepid
<x1250> somaunn, you can upgrade using update-manager -d, if you want
<somaunn> & now i want to build a mirror cuz it has many problem
<somaunn> by upgrading or downloading softs
<somaunn> here in south africa
<CarlFK> I just read man apt_preferences - kinda lost.  how do I pin https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/xorg/1:7.4~5ubuntu3
<x1250> CarlFK, try http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html, section 3.10. Also, holding the package may do what you want. Like $ aptitude hold mypackage
<somaunn> problem installing realplayer11
<CarlFK> x1250: what's the difference between pin and hold?
<x1250> CarlFK, hold will make the package hold its version between upgrades. It makes the package not upgradeable.
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> Package:  xserver-xorg; Pin: version 1.5.3-1ubuntu1 - apt-cache policy xserver-xorg;
<CarlFK>   Package pin: (not found)
<CarlFK> why does it say (not found)? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.5.3-1ubuntu1
<CarlFK> do I need the 2: for version?
<x1250> pastebin the file
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/105519/
<x1250> CarlFK, you say you want Pin: version 1.5.3-1ubuntu1 for xserver-xorg-core, which is ok, but from where do you want to get that version? Current version is 2:1.5.99.3-0ubuntu3, and thats the version in the repos. If you want 1.5.3, you must provide a path (repo) to that version.
<CarlFK> hmm, xserver-xorg isn't xorg-server/2:1.5.3-1ubuntu1
<CarlFK> I am trying to get nvida working, yesterday someone here said: it works fine with the current fglrx & nvidia drivers if you pin to the previous versions of xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, 7.4~5ubuntu5, 1.5.3-1ubuntu1, 2.0.99+git20080912-0ubuntu6, respectively
<x1250> are those intrepid versions?
<CarlFK> i got the feeling they were built for jaunty
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/xorg/1:7.4~5ubuntu5
<CarlFK> but that says xorg, not xserver-xorg - same thing?
<x1250> afaik you can only get the current version from the repos, unless I am very wrong.
<x1250> CarlFK, again, afaik you need _another_ repo with the version you want to pin.
<CarlFK> yeah, I see what you mean
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/  if it isn't in there, I cant get it from there :)
<vega> upgrade from 8.10 to jaunty on a dell latitude d610 on its way.. we'll see what happens
<x1250> vega, good luck :)
<DomiX> hi, does someone use jaunty and Xorg? It does not work with vmware, I just get a blank screen
<x1250> DomiX, maybe related to this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/301463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301463 in xorg "Ubuntu 9.04 Alpha 1 : X fails in Virtualization" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vega> x1250: upgrade done, everything seems to work
<vega> there was a few errors about vim-* packages but other than that nothing
<x1250> vega, great to know. Did you use update-manager -d ?
<vega> yes
<mvo> vega: could you make the upgrade logs available with the vim failures? I would be interessted to have a look
<vega> sure, what's the log file?
<DomiX> x1250: it was working on 8.10, btw I update my 8.10 to 9.04
<DomiX> updated*
<x1250> DomiX, I think the guys at ubuntuforums.org had a related discussion, but I'm not really sure.
<DomiX> ok, I will take a look, thanks
<x1250> DomiX, the jaunty forum is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=352
<punkrockguy318> How can I install the nvidia drivers in 9.04?
<Sonicadvance1> I'm having a problem trying to install a vmware product, when I run the bundle file it says "/VMware-Player-2.5.1-126130.x86_64.bundle: line 288: /vmware-installer: No such file or directory" Has anyone figured out how to fix this?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Has anyone here tried Nvidia VDPAU with ffh264vdpau codec with any success? (Nvidia driver v180.18)
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> where do i report jaunty bugs?
<BUGabundo> Armagguedes: hi
<BUGabundo> Armagguedes: for ubuntu?
<Armagguedes> kubuntu
<BUGabundo> just mention the package version
<BUGabundo> best way to do it: ubuntu-bugs -p PACKAGE
<Armagguedes> i don't know the package
<Armagguedes> for instances, my panel doesnt work
<Armagguedes> it doesn't show window icons and all icons (tray, recycle bin, kmenu are moved to the left hand side and i cant move them around)
<BUGabundo> let me check for it
<BUGabundo> I don't use Kubuntu
<BUGabundo> so I'm a bit way from my "safe waters"
<Armagguedes> also, after i upgraded the system was fine, but after rebooting it got REALLY slow
<BUGabundo> Armagguedes: what GPU?
<Armagguedes> nvidia 8600 mobile
<Armagguedes> i think
<Armagguedes> but i'm using the foss drivers
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> there are currently no support for Proprietary driver anyway
<BUGabundo> I haven't upgraded xorg 'cause of that
<Armagguedes> i wasnt thinking of using prop drivers anyway
<Armagguedes> i just think its weird it worked superfine after upgrading but before rebooting
<Armagguedes> anyway, how can i report bugs (especially when i don't know what the problem package is)?
<BUGabundo> there is a command that will help you find the package
<_Zeus_> I can't install nvidia-glx-180 in jaunty, any idea why?
<BUGabundo> but I can't remmber it from head
<BUGabundo> _Zeus_: no support for proprietary driver at current time
<_Zeus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100530/
<_Zeus_> BUGabundo: any workarounds that you know of?
<BUGabundo> xorg was updated but no suport from drivers yet
<BUGabundo> _Zeus_: downgrade xord
<BUGabundo> *xorg
<_Zeus_> i will try that
<_Zeus_> thank you
<_Zeus_> how do i do that?  get a package from packages.ubuntu.com?
<_Zeus_> the intrepid one?
<BUGabundo> synaptic and force older version
<BUGabundo> by presing ctrl+f
<_Zeus_> only one version available
<_Zeus_> 1:7.4~5ubuntu9
<BUGabundo> humm try from LP source
<_Zeus_> as in code.launchpad.net/xorg?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> lp.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg or something
<_Zeus_> ok, found it
<_Zeus_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xorg/1:7.4~5ubuntu3
<_Zeus_> now i have to compile it i take it
<_Zeus_> How can I install what I dowloaded?
<pop79> is 9.04 stabe enough for me to try and test?
<_Zeus_> probably not
<Unksi> if you have to ask, no
<pop79> so, i shouldnt upgrade?
<Unksi> its not stable until april
<pop79> are there any developers here?
<Armagguedes> how do i choose between graphical manager (kdm or gdm)?
<Armagguedes> i want kde to use kdm and xubuntu to use gdm
<andersk> Try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Supersaiyan_IV> Has anyone here tried Nvidia VDPAU with ffh264vdpau codec with any success? (Nvidia BETA driver v180.18)
<marco> will Vista's UDF 2.5 formatted optical media be supported on Jaunty?
<Sonicadvance1> I'm having a problem trying to install a vmware product, when I run the bundle file it says "/VMware-Player-2.5.1-126130.x86_64.bundle: line 288: /vmware-installer: No such file or directory" Has anyone figured out how to fix this?
<Sonicadvance1> I seem to have a problem with my tmp folder
<Sonicadvance1> overflow              1.0M  124K  900K  13% /tmp
<Sonicadvance1> Only 1MB?
<pop79> not much talking goes on here, eh?
<DanaG> yay: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/267875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267875 in hal "rf_kill interface not available for iwl3945, iwl4965 in 2.6.27" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> yay: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/250938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250938 in acpi-support "acpi-support should let laptop-mode-tools run properly" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> yay as in yay, it's fixed.
<DanaG> back out switch to native 64-bit Flash?  Why?
<Supersaiyan_IV> DanaG, yay indeed, especially iwlagn
<crimsun> DanaG: i've already discussed that issue
<crimsun> DanaG: essentially, it appears the community-supported flashplugin-nonfree will always be wrapped using nspluginwrapper (and thus will use the 32-bit one)
<crimsun> DanaG: the Adobe-supported adobe-flashplugin will install native plugins without nspluginwrapper
<DanaG> Oh, I see... those two packages are now different.
<DanaG> I didn't realize that before.
<crimsun> there will be a bit of a gap until adobe-flashplugin actually offers a release, supported 64-bit version
<crimsun> Adobe's redistribution terms require actual release, supported versions, not alpha/beta/RC
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Oh wait... so since the 64-bit native is still beta, it won't be using that one for now?
<DanaG> crimsun: is there a way to do the equivalent of this, but have it load whenever the device appears instead of just at start?  :
<DanaG> load-module  module-mmkbd-evdev device=/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.2-usb-0:1:1.3-event-  sink=alsa_output.usb_device_10f5_200_noserial_if0_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0
<DanaG> And can the device= part use wildcards?
<Delvien> !dist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist
<Delvien> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<crimsun> DanaG: don't know offhand if there are such triggers
<DanaG> I made a combination of a udev rule and a hal fdi file to free up the input device and make it readable by all.  (I see no danger in letting all users read from a keyboard with only volume-up, volume-down, and mute.  =þ
<Delvien> hmm, seems a meta-index file is "malformed" when updating.
<Delvien> W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<crimsun> Delvien: makes sense. jaunty-security doesn't mean anything since jaunty isn't even released.
<Delvien> crimsun :D , doesnt complete the upgrade though, no other error messages :x
<DanaG> Yay, now I can volume-control my two devices separately.
<DanaG> There's still that LED, though.... /me slaps "Voyetra Turtle Beach" for thinking a sound card needs to BLINK.
<Delvien> Guess I can try just DLing the CD and mounting the iso
<Delvien> crimsun is there anyway to skip that index file ?
<Delvien> looks like a random "bug" since 12-31-08
<Delvien> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/55949
<ym1> hello happy new year
<ym1> ﻿I would like to make myself a present, a laptop that just work under ubuntu+1
<ym1> ﻿suspend/resume included  :-)
<ym1> ﻿There is several contenders on my list : system 76 (gazelle or pengolin), lenovo (T500)  and dell (xps)
<ym1> ﻿I would like to know first if I am missing an excellent laptop ? and then get some feedback from users of one of these 3 laptops.
<x1250> ym1, you're asking too much for alpha software?
<x1250> ym1, take a look to the dell forum for ubuntu stable: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=342
<ym1> x1250: ok thank you
<ym1> I am going to ask on #ubuntu
<ym1> I am assuming that if the current version works it will be the same for the next one
<x1250> ym1, that should be the case.
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-06
<DanaG> argh, for some reason, my rfkill actually kills the wifi card, so I have to reload the iwlagn module to get it back.
<DanaG> Intel wireless best for Linux?  Not in my experience.  =(
<unavailable> I commend you guys...  coming up for fixes for dang near everything
<unavailable> anyone have any idea why my nvidia drivers are gone ??
<andersk> Probably bug 308410.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308410 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308410
<unavailable> so any fix yet?
<unavailable> that seems to go to a waiting list
<andersk> nvidia has not yet updated their drivers to be compatible with the new Xorg.
<andersk> You are welcome to try the 180.18 beta drivers from my PPA: http://launchpad.net/~anders-kaseorg/+archive
<andersk> But you will still need to set Option "IgnoreABI" "True" in the "ServerFlags" section of xorg.conf.
<woody86> can anyone help me out? When I try to upgrade to jaunty using 'upgrade-manager -d' it won't find the jaunty repos??
<woody86> 'update-manager -d' **
<unavailable> woody if you have nvidia, and wish to have things work right, you may want to wait.
<woody86> well I don't have nvidia :)
<andersk> Check your /etc/apt/sources.list.  Perhaps you're set up to use a mirror that doesn't have jaunty?
<woody86> that's what I thought, but I have it to the main U.S. Server, does that one have the jaunty mirror?
<andersk> us.archive.ubuntu.com?  Yes, that should be fine.
<woody86> yup, let me set it again and try it out
<woody86> this is what I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/100765/
<unavailable> allright, I rebooted after install... then enabled drivers, do i need to restart the x session again??
<andersk> unavailable: is X running or not?
<unavailable> yes
<unavailable> well, i can see the desktop...
<unavailable> but do I need to REstart the session?? as in close it then openit again (restart ubuntu again?)
<andersk> If it's working, I don't see why you would need to.
<unavailable> i cannot enable effects
<andersk> Well, in that case, it's worth a try.
<unavailable> is that broken with this build?
<andersk> I'm using 180.18 with Compiz, so it should be fine assuming the 180 drivers support your hardware.
<andersk> woody86: try commenting out the lines in sources.list that reference jaunty-security and jaunty-updates.  Those don't exist yet.
<woody86> andersk-  well thanks :) that seems easy enough
<woody86> any idea when they will be enabled?
<andersk> After the jaunty release.
<woody86> ah, gotcha :)
<andersk> Wait, I also see references to "partner" in your log.  That's more likely to be the problem.
<woody86> what's that? disable 'partners' too?
<woody86> ok, well it's working so far, we'll see if it runs into any other problems
<andersk> Sure.  You can try re-enabling those repositories after the upgrade if you need them.
<woody86> the 'partner' ones are still enabled right now, but I disabled 'security' and 'updates' and it's working fine now
<woody86> *knock on wood*
<unavailable> ok.
<unavailable> that broke x
<unavailable> i rebooted to a tty
<andersk> Any useful debugging information will be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<unavailable> it says that X11 does not exist
<andersk> That's an odd error.  Is there more context?
<woody86> well, everything seems to be working fine so far :)
<woody86> before my comp restarted, it said to run /sbin/lilo but it says "Fatal: Cannot open: /etc/lilo.conf"
<naught101> anyone know how I can see what partitions exist on my system without fdisk -l?
<pwnguin> anyone else have a wierd problem where clicking on the bookmark menu in firefox opens the bookmark this page dialog?
<lucent> I uh just re-covered my OS software recently from a Stupid Human Trick involving rm -fr and a space between '/' with the rest of the path
<lucent> now running Jaunty Alpha 2 for the ext4 support in its given Kernel and also for grub2 that has LVM + ext4 support in the repo
<lucent> what's still bothering me are the broken apps which do something with ipv6
<lucent> now that ipv6 is built-in to the kernel I can't work around by blacklisting the ipv6 module - any tips or advice for me?
<lucent> oh, also wondering how do I do an Alternate install from USB stick
<lucent> and if a fix has been released yet for X.org
<lucent> seems that X.org introduced a bug with firefox such that links trigger unpredictable cursor behavior
<x1250> lucent, no fix for X and firefox yet. There's a post on ubuntuforums.org that discusses the ipv6 problem.
<lucent> x1250: mind linking?  I've seen a few posts, none address the exact cause of why DNS takes so freaking long to resolve and which apps are broken or why
<lucent> most are the tune of "well don't use it lol omg just recompile your kernel duh"
<x1250> lucent, I you've read them, then you've read them... :)
<lucent> ah
<lucent> I'm excited for encrypted home directories to make an introduction
<x1250> lucent, have you tried using the usb-creator with the alternate iso?
<lucent> x1250: yes, I have and the installer boots but it can't find the cdrom, which is a fatal error
<x1250> mmm, maybe you should file a bug report on that.
<lucent> if I switch to a console and do some mount trickery, then I get a little further, but it dies because it can't figure out the release code name
<lucent> oh
<lucent> why? the image is a CD image, not a USB image
<x1250> it can be whatever you want it to be, if you file a bug report.
<lucent> hm.  I'd rather not pollute the bug tracker
<x1250> well, your choice, but eventually someone will...
<lucent> actually I'm hoping for a way to do an installation to a single LVM partition
<lucent> to get my all-in-LVM setup I had to install the traditional way, then do my administration task from a livecd usb boot environment
<lucent> it works though
<lucent> x1250: what is the x.org / firefox bug anyways?
<lucent> growing pains, or is it a regression
<x1250> on the bug report someone said it was X's fault, and that a patch was available for the next release, but who knows... :)
<rbrunhuber> I have jaunty with the nv driver on a thinkpad t61p with nvidia quadro fx 570m. And i have massive problems with kde4.2.
<rbrunhuber> The run program and the kde start menu are no painted and a lot of pictures in firefox are not shown. can anyone confirm this?
<BUGabundo_work> rbrunhuber: there is no suporte for proprieatry drivers currently on jaunty
<rbrunhuber> BUGabundo_work: I know that is why I'm using the "nv" and not the "nvidia" driver.
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> miss read
<rbrunhuber> BUGabundo_work: That is also the problem with my google queries. Google seems to treat the two terms like synonyms
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<Hew> pwnguin: bug 187313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<k4_> is this the dev channel for ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo_work> k4_: yes
<k4_> my atheros card does not work anymore with 9.04 , is this the right place ?
<k4_> the ath9k driver does not support it, and 2.6.28 does not have the ath5k driver anymore
<jnubuntu> when i try to update ubuntu, it asks me to REMOVE upstart, ubuntu-minamil, startup-tasks, system-services.
<jnubuntu> and asks me to install sysvinit
<BUGabundo_work> jnubuntu: don't FORCE the upgrade!
<BUGabundo_work> use update-manager to upgrade safely
<BUGabundo_work> and don't do parcial updates!!!
<mvo> jnubuntu: with what tool do you get this?
<jnubuntu> synaptic
<mvo> jnubuntu: jaunty? or intrepid? or intrepid->jaunty?
<jnubuntu> jaunty
<BUGabundo_work> I think its Xorg mess!
<jnubuntu> apt-get upgrade doesn't try to remove those or install sysvinit
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I am currently working on Interpid -- but I need to download the source for wpa_supplicant for JJ
<Cpudan80> how can I do that...?
<unavailable> allright, yesterday... i noted that the xorg broke my nvidia, and someone here directed me to a beta nvidia.
<unavailable> well.
<unavailable> that broke x
<unavailable> totally,   startx  results in an invalid path error
<CarlFK> unavailable: pretty sure x/nvid needs an update from nvid
<unavailable> yes but how do I update from cli without x??
<CarlFK> i have a gf2, needs v96.  I was told downgrade x or wait for nv to release a new binary
<CarlFK> unavailable: my guess: apt-get install xorg
<unavailable> no net connection
<CarlFK> I think that will un install the conflicting nvidia package
<unavailable> even though the cable is in
<CarlFK> ifup eth0
<CarlFK> more guessing, but this is the stuff I would try...
<unavailable> i think i'm just gonna drop back down to intrepid for a while...
<unavailable> there's nothing too important on that install anyway.
<CarlFK> do you know if the nv driver will let me switch to the svid port?
<CarlFK> don't need both ports, just the svid is fine
<x1250> Cpudan80, you need to add the jaunty "main" repository to /etc/apt/sources.list, then: apt-get update && apt-get -t jaunty source wpasupplicant. But if you really don't need the source and just the deb package (binary), then do a: apt-get -t jaunty install wpasupplicant
<x1250> Cpudan80, you may need to add other jaunty repositories, depending on wpasupplicant dependencies, and where are they (in what repo)
<x1250> oh, I missed sudo.
<Cpudan80> heh
<Cpudan80> I figured that much
<Cpudan80> But that sounds dangerous
<Cpudan80> as I am on an Intrepid install and dont want to break it
<x1250> well, its the safest way of getting a jaunty deb package... :)
<x1250> Cpudan80, note that doing all of that will not upgrade your box to jaunty. To get a package from jaunty you need to use the "-t jaunty" part, so it is pretty safe. It will only get wpasupplicant and its dependencies.
<karlp> hi
<karlp> i can't get flash to work
<karlp> i do aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree and i get this
<karlp> download or license refused
<karlp> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<x1250> karlp, what version of flashplugin-nonfree ? apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<karlp> hmm, aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree and aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree seemed to install it
<karlp> i'll see if firefox works with any flash sites (i.e. youtube) again
<karlp> it's the latest one. 10.0.15.3 ubuntu3 or something
<karlp> nvm works now
<karlp> anyway, i don't get why ubuntu does these releases. i always have breakage with every update, so i just try (in spite of all warnings contrary) to use the latest
<lucent> karlp: I would do dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<karlp> i used to stick with the 6 month releases but i got burned by dapper -> edgy, then again from edgy -> feisty (to a lesser degree). feisty -> hardy was a lot better, but i was hoping for kde 4.1 so i went with hardy -> intrepid almost immediately
<Pici> karlp: If you are using Jaunty (Which is what this channel is for) then you should be expecting breakage.
<karlp> intrepid -> jaunty at least looks a lot nicer
<lucent> karlp: or apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree; apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<lucent> looks nicer?
<lucent> it looks the same
<karlp> er, kde at least. i don't use gnome
<karlp> anyway problem resolved, back to work
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-07
<Andre_Gondim>  i have one problem, i can't upgrade to jaunty, alway show this: W:Falhou ao buscar http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: use a different mirror
 * DanaG is glad to have compiz back, thanks to a replaced GPU.
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, thanks
<DanaG> Spiffy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWowbQkuwwo&feature=related
<DanaG> er, random for this channel; meant to paste in another channel.
<unavailable> well i fixed it but i didnt get nvidia working
<unavailable> I had to create the folder path /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/
<unavailable> then sudo apt-get install xorg
<unavailable> but I learned how to use lynx :)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there a way to automatically forward a bug report's details upstream?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/288385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288385 in linux-meta "Kernel stops booting on HP EliteBook 8530w" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> DanaG: automatically? no.
<DanaG> Dang.
<DanaG> I guess I should sign up for the kernel.org bug tracker, then.
<DanaG>  I also tried the leaked 8.570 ("9.1" or "9.01" -- can't remember which numbering scheme is correct) driver -- same result.
<DanaG> Note that those two bugs are completely separate issues.
<DanaG> yay, serial-over-lan.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and yay, replaced GPU.
<unavailable> so any word on nvidia's progress?
<DanaG> Progress on what?
<unavailable> xorg
<unavailable> basically, any new drivers yet?
<DanaG> I'm using the Intrepid X server.
<RAOF> unavailable: No, no new drivers.
<RAOF> If you tell X to tell nvidia to ignore the fact that the ABI has changed, it mostly works.
<DanaG> Does that work for legacy?l
<DanaG> And how do you define "mostly"?
<crimsun> "we may experience some turbulence and then explode"
<DanaG> heh, fglrx-ouch.log -- because it is an ouch.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, having EFI boot also gives me a handy way to boot Linux even after upgrading Vista wiped out Grub from the MBR.
<DanaG> I just had to elilo-boot Ubuntu, and then reinstall Grub to the MBR.
<DanaG> Too bad efibootmgr doesn't have a savedefault option.
<DanaG> speaking of which... /reboot
<unavailable> raof so how would I go about telling x to tell nvidia to ignore that?
<unavailable> on second thought.
<unavailable> i can wait.
<ziroday> Hi, is OOo 3 in jaunty? And if not will it be?
<meborc> not yet
<meborc> it will
<meborc> eventually
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> does anyone have a list of new features for jaunty please?
<meborc> hi
<x1250> ActionParsnip, there is some info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=352, and on launchpad.net
<ActionParsnip> cheers man
<x1250> I'm experiencing a very strange bug, and I'm having problems figuring out on how to debug it. I'm using x86-video-ati driver with DRI, 3D hardware acceleration, compiz, all the usual stuff, with no errors. Xorg.0.log is clean, xorg.conf is ok. My problem is: when executing a game (or movie!) everything works ok for a few minutes (acceptable framerates), but then performance drops dramatically, in such a way that it affects the desktop. Ever
<x1250> ything becomes very slow, worse than if I had no 2D acceleration. I then close the movie (or game), and after a few minutes, the desktop is usable again. This can happen after watching a movie for 20 minutes, or 5 minutes. The same for games. ODD issue!!
<vega> x1250: out of memory?
<x1250> vega, video memory? could be possible, hadn't thought about that. Any way to debug that?
<vega> no idea, actually was thinking more of main memory of the machine..
<x1250> vega, I don't think so, I have enough ram, 2GB.
<vega> well, nothing is enough if a program leaks memory..
<x1250> vega, right, but this happens with totem, vlc, nexuiz, warzone2100, and possibly others.
<vega> well, they all use graphics drivers, xorg, ....
<vega> they are also programs
<x1250> sure. Thats why my first suspect is x86-video-ati driver, but it has no errors in the logs, not even .xsession-errors has anything related.
<slavik> is libmapi in jaunty?
<charlie-tca> It is
<charlie-tca> Looks like the same version as intrepid
<slavik> charlie-tca: and does evolution have the plugin?
<charlie-tca> I don´t know, let me switch over and look
<charlie-tca> The source package is openchange
<slavik> charlie-tca: I know that libmapi is there. Evolution 2.26 according to GNOME roadmap is supposed to have libmapi plugin, just wondering if it's in Jaunty since it's GNOME 2.25
<charlie-tca> I don´t know if it does, I just dumped my jaunty machine...
<slavik> aww :(
<charlie-tca> If won´t let me do anything. I need to reinstall on it
<charlie-tca> sorry :(
<slavik> feel free to reinstall :)
<charlie-tca> That's what I get for messing with development versions, huh?
<slavik> yes
 * charlie-tca thinks it is not my fault, I just wanted it to do it my way!
<slavik> haha
<slavik> charlie-tca: re-installed yet?
<charlie-tca> Going to take about 1 hour
<charlie-tca> I do thing right when I dump it
<slavik> heh :)
<x1250> bug #314750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314750 in firehol "Firehol docs at /usr/share/doc/firehol/html/*.html loads unsolicited ads (Google) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314750
<thefish> in the alpha2 of kubuntu jaunty, when i click on the kickoff menu button, i only get the *border* of the menu, nothing "inside", the mouse will also change according to the window underneath (eg resize, link, text etc) - anyone seen this?
<wesley__> I have running Kubuntu 9.04 on intel atom 330,
<slavik> wesley__: does evolution have libmapi?
<wesley__> You ask a Kubuntu user that?
<slavik> wesley__: so?
<wesley__> Evolution iscfrom the ugly duck
<slavik> so?
<wesley__> I dont use Gnome, thats why i use Kubuntu
<slavik> wesley__: I don't care
<mluser-work> Are there currently problems getting Atheros wifi cards working with Jaunty?
<slavik> does evolution have libmapi plugin?
<ikonia> don't think so (I can't find one googling)
<slavik> ikonia: in jaunty
<ikonia> yes, I guessed that with you being in this channel
<ikonia> as I said I can't see one
<slavik> :(
<DanaG> ugh, damned evolution doesn't show my calendar data at all.
<slavik> does evolution have libmapi plugin?
<DanaG> Odd... adding it as iCal worked; adding it as Google calendar didn't.
<charlie-tca> slavik: I can not find it in Xubuntu with evolution and evolution exchange added
<slavik> :(
<charlie-tca> slavik: I take it back, it is not installed but is in universe
<charlie-tca> package name is libmapi0
<slavik> but is that the evolution plugin?
<ikonia> slavik: that it just a library
<slavik> exactly
<charlie-tca> I did not find any plugin
<slavik> :(
<ikonia> I thought we'd discussed it no looking like there was a plugin ?
<Assid> yellow
<Assid> how goes it
<jng1> can anyone point me at the code for the jaunty notification system?
<pwnguin> jng1: #ubuntu-desktop might know where it's at
<jng1> thanks pwnguin...
<jng1> the whole notification thing has interested me for a while...
<jng1> hoping the code is python ...
<jng1> i'll give desktop a whirl
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-08
<naught101> I networkmanager not connecting to wireless AP for everyone right now?
<crimsun> works fine locally.
<naught101> damn..
<naught101> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<naught101> that mean anythihng to anyone?
<nbeebo> what big changes will it be in 9.04??
<nbeebo> a.k.a. major changes
<crimsun> take a look at the blueprints targeted for 9.04
<nbeebo> hmm sorry forgot to look on topic text
<bazhang> !blueprints | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<Roey> hi
<Roey> question:
<Roey>  I'm using Kubuntu 8.10, and I noticed there's no 'scanner' kernel module.  I plug in my scanner (which has worked in previous kernels) and the system just sees it as a regular full-speed USB device (and not as a scanner which xsane can detect).  What gives??
<crimsun> Roey: check that you have the necessary packages installed, e.g., libsane-extras
<crimsun> but -- why are you asking in #ubuntu+1 for an 8.10 issue?
<crimsun> (in 9.04, as of scott's latest udev update, things have changed)
<Roey> oh, ok
<Roey> crimsun:  because #ubuntu updates way too quickly for anyone to notice my message
<Roey> crimsun:  how do you know /so/ /much/ /stuff/
<crimsun> huh? i know very little.
<Roey> crimsun:  it's as if you've touched on every corner of debian and Kubuntu
<Roey> crimsun:  thanks for letting me know it's changed in Jaunty though
<crimsun> speaking of which, don't resume-from-*, upgrade udev, suspend-to-*, and expect resume to pick up
<crimsun> you'll just get the old journal replay and normal boot
<crimsun> (as i discovered to my chagrin. Not that it's particularly surprising.)
<crimsun> grr, suspend-to-disk is completely broken on encrypted disk now
 * x1250 thinks FF is cpu hungry.
<robin0800> dolphin now crashing if network icon clicked since this mornings update
<joe-mac> can anybody here help me with what seems to be a simple request, i just need to add a udeb, more specifically, the partman-auto-raid udeb to my install tree... i can't figure how to get the install to recognize that udeb being there, so the raid slices are never made
<joe-mac> and i can't really figure why partman-auto-raid isn't in the install tree to begin with, but that's neither here nor there, i need this functionality to work
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Quick question that I posted to #ubuntu-dev -- but figured Id post it here too
<Cpudan80> I need to add a few debs from Jaunty to my Intrepid installation
<Cpudan80> How can I do that?
<dashua> I just updated from Intrepid.  Does anyone know how to get sound preferences back?  It seems to be missing.
 * space_cadet is away: Omygoshimnotcurrentlyinfrontofthekeyboard!
 * space_cadet is back (gone 00:15:07)
<DanaG> Ah, I've  been exploring EFI stuff, and I've realized that a LOT of sites seem to think EFI ≡ Apple.
<DanaG> Thus, they provide efi binaries that are "fat" binaries... and won't load on non-fruit (heh) systems.
<x1250> I wonder why I had libgnomedb3-bin installed. Its priority is optional, from universe/misc. I really don't remember installing it (read: I didn't install it). Do you guys have installed?
<crimsun> i don't
<crimsun> i don't have any of the libgnomedb stuff installed
<x1250> heh
<crimsun> just grep your aptitude or dpkg log
<x1250> right, silly me.
<crimsun> alternately, you can use aptitude to remove that package, and it will display information regarding autoremoval
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-09
<karlp> man ppmtojpeg brings up a man page for pnmtojpeg
<karlp> anyone else get this?
<andersk> Yes, that's expected.
<andersk> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2008-06-02 14:51 /usr/bin/ppmtojpeg -> pnmtojpeg
<andersk> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2008-06-02 14:51 /usr/share/man/man1/ppmtojpeg.1.gz -> pnmtojpeg.1.gz
<karlp> oh all right, nvm
<x1250> does anyone have a working 3D acceleration (hardware, not software rendering) with xserver-xorg-video-ati? I don't seem able to get it.  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo shows some problems with drmOpenDevice (Open failed). Strange thing is that drmOpenDevice does not fail in Xorg.0.log! Odd stuff.
<x1250> xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102522/
<x1250> Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102521/
<x1250> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102518/
<x1250> AFAICT, it should work. But it doesn't :)
<DanaG> Oh hey, is there any way to get PulseAudio to do arbitrary things on insertion of particular devices?
<lucent> like, what?
<DanaG> Specifically, I want it to load a module when I plug in a device:
<DanaG> load-module  module-mmkbd-evdev device=/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.2-usb-0:1:1.3-event-  sink=alsa_output.usb_device_10f5_200_noserial_if0_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0
<lucent> oh
<DanaG> When I plug in the thing that has both audio device and hid device (meaning it can trigger on either), I want it to run that.
<lucent> that's a little over my head :/
<DanaG> It's a USB sound card with a HID device.
<DanaG> I've already done HAL and UDEV stuff to make it readable by all and not grabbed by xorg.
<x1250> DanaG, no idea if this helps, but I remember that on hardy I picked up a code that disabled my touchpad when inserting a usb mouse. Take a look at the README here: /etc/udev/rules.d
<x1250> oh, you did it already
<DanaG> Well, all except for the load-module bit.
<x1250> DanaG, tried running a script with the RUN+="" syntax? No idea if it would work though :)
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if adding root to pulse-access would mean it'd run for all users for that device.
<DanaG> Granted, it's a 1-user system, anyway.
<x1250> I don't know, I really dislike pulseaudio; Almost the only thing I know about it is pulseaudio -k :)
<x1250> SYSFS{idVendor}=="0403", SYSFS{idProduct}=="fe71", RUN+="/lib/brltty/brltty.sh -b bm -d usb:"
<x1250> see the RUN+= script.sh...
<x1250> maybe you could load your stuff in a similar way
<x1250> I'm talking out of ignorance, haven't done it, don't know if it will work.
<lucent> uh... "gnome" is not installed
<lucent> that's weird, something happen in the recent update?
<lucent> ubuntu-desktop not depending on gnome
<x1250> nah, thats ok. gnome has some other dependencies. Take a look to: aptitude show gnome.
<lucent> oh yeah
<lucent> I just noticed that after the recent update, gnome-volume-manager was not installed
<lucent> wondering if I fix that by apt-get install gnome
<crdlb> you don't need that anymore
<lucent> ohhh
<lucent> devkit?
<crdlb> it's not installed by default on intrepid either
<lucent> I'm curious :)
<lucent> or maybe I am just confused
<crdlb> nautilus handles it now, or at least most of it
<lucent> it stopped working and my theme engine is crashing, so I'm overdue for a reboot or log out log back in anyways
<lucent> probably not a problem I'm just speculating the wrong way :)
<lucent> crdlb: how to configure removable devices though? I don't see an obvious entry in System  | prefs
<crdlb> open a nautilus window and go to edit->prefs->media
<lucent> ha, thanks
<crdlb> stock gnome puts nautilus preferences in the preferences menu but ubuntu removed it to cut down on the number of entries
<x1250> thats a nice thing to do, it was getting a "little" crowded :)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic (dup-of: 313027)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313027 in fglrx-installer "MASTER: fglrx does not support xserver 1.6" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<DanaG> I just love how somebody marked my bug a duplicate of an entirely UNRELATED issue.
 * DanaG marks an apple as a duplicate of an orange.
<DanaG> s/as //
<DanaG> X.Org X Server 1.5.2
<DanaG> NOT DUPLICATE.
 * DanaG unmarks dupe.
 * DanaG thinks the person who marked it a dupe probably thought, "oh, jaunty + fglrx == dupe", and didn't actually read the report.
<tretle> hi, I have a 7.1 sound system hooked up to the pc through a 7.1 hd sound card, I cant set the individual settings for the front, side back, sub etc in the new sound applet though
<DanaG> What new sound applet, anyway?
<DanaG> Handy hint: choose the real sound card device as default mixer, and go to Preferences in gnome-volume-control to enable other sliders.
<tretle> the new one in 9.04
<tretle> but I cant choose any other one in the preferences anymore
<tretle> just my usb mic on my webcam and what it says is alsa but is obviously pulse
<DanaG> hmm, go to console and aplay -l (lowercase l)
<DanaG> then alsamixer -c# where # is 0 or 1 or 2 or whatever.
<tretle> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<tretle> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<tretle>   Subdevices: 0/1
<tretle>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tretle> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<tretle>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tretle>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<DanaG> hmm, then something's up with the gnome-volume-control.
<lucent> dang, lvm initramfs broke recently
<lucent> initramfs is not running "lvm vgchange -ay"
<tretle> well I like the new layout, only problem is it tells me its alsa in the preferences but I know its pulse and pulse doesnt have 7.1 compatibility out of box... on the good side though my webcam usb mic finally works and is easy find and set up to boot :D
<DanaG> oh yeah, handy hint: edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf and set default-sample-channels=8
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and... my USB sound card support 2 channels or 8 channels... but not 6, for some reason.  =þ
<DanaG> So I have it set to 6 default, and it goes up to 8.
<DanaG> s/support/supports/
<tretle> cool, is pulseaudio supposed to switch the default channels depending on the sound card instead of having people manually change the channel?
<DanaG> It mixes stuff to different numbers of channels.
<DanaG> Spiffy.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and handy hint: disable-lfe-remixing
<DanaG> Otherwise it copies each channel to sub, and becomes too bassey.
<lucent> interesting bug... I close the laptop lid and the theme engine crashes
<lucent> what could cause that?
<tretle> brb
<DanaG> On my old laptop, closing the lid made the audididididididididio glitch out, as illustrated by that repeating double letter.  =þ
<cowbud> lucent: does dmesg show the button entry that is pushed when the lid is closed?
<lucent> cowbud: why would it be in dmesg?
<tretle> hmmmm.... changing the default channel from 2 to 6 and 8 doesnt seem to add any more controls to gnome-sound applet or pulse audio manager
<lucent> cowbud: [ 2836.948789] gnome-settings-[7721]: segfault at 8 ip b720bbeb sp bfc7d930 error 4 in libxrandr.so[b7207000+7000]
<DanaG> wait, what applet?  The mixer_applet2 has its own "default mixer" setting.
<lucent> I guess that explains it
<DanaG> Try running gnome-volume-control
<cowbud> lucent: well if it is a special button for your laptop it typically would show up in dmesg. That segfault is interesting though, I would file a bug with that trash and put in your model of laptop etc etc
 * DanaG is glad to have a serial-over-lan console. 
<DanaG> It means I can get stacktraces from kernel panics.  :)
<cowbud> DanaG: you have it connected constantly?
<DanaG> Yeah, I have console=ttyS0,115200 console=tty0 on boot parameters.
<DanaG> and I even added a getty to ttyS0.
<DanaG> It's AMT Serial-Over-Lan.
<cowbud> right, so you also have a terminal on it as well?
<cowbud> constantly?
<DanaG> I don't always keep another computer connected, but when I find panics, they're often reproducible.
<cowbud> ah
<DanaG> So I'll connect the thing, reboot, and then grab it.
<cowbud> no n8 option on your console line eh
<DanaG> I just wish the amtterm didn't write to stdIN... so I could pipe the dang thing.
<DanaG> Only oddity: sometimes the port seems to get bogged down, and stalls a bit.
<DanaG> I must be using it a bit too fast. =þ
<DanaG> 115200 is what it is.
<DanaG> One time I moved console=ttyS0 to the end, so stdin and stdout were there instead, and then booted single... and fixed stuff.
<DanaG> ... then resumed, and thought nothing of it when the getty popped up.
<DanaG> I then realized I wanted another console on the thing... and went to connect to my ssh server on it... and then realized.... the network interfaces were down.  =þ
<tretle> yeah gnome-volume-control is the gnome panel applet I'm talking about
<DanaG> SOL (Serial-Over-LAN) works, too.
<DanaG> mixer_applet2 is the panel applet; gnome-volume-control is the full mixer utility.
<tretle> stuck with one volume slider een though I have a 7.1 system and have pulse audio set to 8 channels
<DanaG> look in the preferences menu.
<DanaG> And make sure the selected device is the real sound card, not the pulseaudio volume control.  Then again, on mine, I don't have independent sliders on the USB sound card, either.
<DanaG> ( oh yeah,  too -> no matter what state the OS is in)
<tretle> the preferences shoes all the inputs but they dont show up in gnome-volume-control
<DanaG> The pavucontrol gives per-channel volume controls for me instead.
<DanaG> Checkmarks decide what the app shows and hides.
<DanaG> Check them all, and hit OK.
<tretle> its also called HDA Nvidia(alsa mixer even though I think its using pulse audio, if not then pulse audio has disapeared from preferences
<cowbud> gnome-alsamixer
<tretle> not installed
<cowbud> so install it?
<tretle> but id like to use pulse
<tretle> if i can get it to work
<DanaG> what does alsamixer -c0 on terminal show?
<DanaG> If there are volume controls there... you should be able to check them in Preferences in gnome-volume-control.
<tretle> a picture is worth a thousand words
<tretle> http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/986/gahtv4.png
<tretle> no check box's
<tretle> Its also wrecking my head as Im not sure whether its alsa or pulse labelled as alsa
<DanaG> oh... you have to open the MIXER first.
<tretle> If you have per application volume control in gnome-volume-manager does that mean its pulse?
<DanaG> Oh, what the heck?  The "Open Volume Control" NO LONGER WORKS!
<tretle> right click and preferences
<DanaG> That's broken.
<DanaG> I just checked on mine.
<DanaG> Wow.
<DanaG> That's really, really stupid.
<tretle> are you using pulse?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> But I usually like to still have my real device mixer available.
<DanaG> Can't select input source with pavucontrol, after all.
<tretle> does the preferences dialog report it as being pulse audio or alsa like mine?
<DanaG> I have mine set to HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<DanaG> ** (gnome-volume-control:18574): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.VolumeControl
<DanaG> ** (gnome-volume-control:18574): WARNING **: Could not acquire name on session bus
<DanaG> Aaaaah, so that's the answer.
<DanaG> gnome-volume-control is broken.
<tretle> kind of relived thats its not a hardware specific issue and its being reported as alsa else where too
<DanaG> Heh, the sound preferences thing in the Preferences menu... offers not much.
<DanaG> And it shows "HDA Intel - ADI198x Analog" twice. =þ
<DanaG> And it shows "HDA Intel - ADI198x Analog" twice. =þ
 * DanaG "double-posts" to be funny. =þ
<DanaG> But this lack of mixer controls sucks.
<DanaG> Lovely... unplugging the USB sound card... killed PA daemon.
<tretle> indeed, the lack of channel detection with pulse kind of sucks also
<DanaG> Heh, no battery warning sound, either.
<DanaG> And no way to choose which devices get what app.
<DanaG> er, transpose devices and app, and reverse plurals.
<DanaG> which apps get which devices.
<tretle> well i hadnt noticed that because I only have two available including the webcam... in an ideal worl though you should be able to choose to send streams to each individual speaker in a 2.1 5.1 or 7.1 system
<tretle> DanaG - so you can control all output devices from pavcontrol but not gnome-volume-manager?
<DanaG> pavucontrol has some controls; alsamixer has the most.
<DanaG> I use flash->onboard stereo speakers
<DanaG> and music / movies / games -> offboard surround
<DanaG> simultaneously.
<cowbud> DanaG: you cna set that shit up to do that?
<DanaG> watch the overuse of profanity -- try to reserve it for exclamations, not for use as nouns.  =þ
<DanaG> Anyway, you can use pavucontrol to do that.
<DanaG> Set one (onboard) as default, and then right-click an app and move it to another device.
<DanaG> That way, if a web site plays audio, I just mute it.  Nice.
<BUGabundo> good morning
<BUGabundo> is anyone seeing new bugs about ssh keys?
<BUGabundo> maybe gnome-keyring (2.25.4.1-0ubuntu1) ?
<BUGabundo_work> my ssh key got renamed some how today, and I couldn't access bzr.lp
<tawmas> Hello
<tawmas> I'd need someone who could confirm if they can still reproduce bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/315373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315373 in hal "nautilus segfaults on insertion or removal of removable media" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pwuertz> do you know whats the status of the nvidia driver in 9.04? is there a supported package in the repository or I have to install it by myself?
<vega> pwuertz: packages.ubuntu.com
<vega> and sure it is in the repository, but don't know what you mean by "supported"
<vega> ubuntu cannot support binary restricted packages
<pwuertz> vega: by "supported" I mean "does ubuntu support the installation of the binary drivers"... because http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha2 says that due to the xserver upgrade the binary drivers do not work yet
<pwuertz> and by "do you know whats the status of the nvidia driver in 9.04" I meant "is this problem fixed yet?"
<vega> ok, don't know then as i'm using os drivers
<vega> is the bug report closed?
<vega> seems not, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/308410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308410 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Medium,Confirmed]
<corden> can't wait to have this version ;)
<Nicekiwi9> hurro
<Nicekiwi9> how can i upgrade from kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 alpha 2?
<corden> does somebody tried updating 8.04 to 9.04?
<corden> just asking ;)
<pwuertz> ah I see.. thanks vega
<BUGabundo_work> Nicekiwi9: update-manager -d
<BUGabundo_work> corden: I did upgrade
<BUGabundo_work> even before Alpha 1
<Nicekiwi9> that dosent work, im in Kubuntu
<corden> does 9.04 damage your 8.04?
<corden> currently using 8.04, no plans to use 8.04
<corden> i mean 8.10
<SwedeMike> I tried upgrading 8.10 to 9.04, fonts were screwed up, tried to fix it, couldn't, so I reverted using a backup. fresh install of 9.04 worked better, though
<corden> currently using 8.04, no plans to use 8.10
<corden> i guess i need to download 9.10
<mvo> when going from 8.10 to 9.04  it is a full upgrade, no going back (except for installing a backup or installing a new)
<corden> i hope the next LTS will come out soon
<corden> but i guess it would be 10.04
<corden> downloading jack
<Nicekiwi9> =( dose no-one know?
<tiyowan> Hi. :)
<tiyowan> I just had a small question about the upcoming Jaunty. Do you any of you folks have any info whether there's any chance that we can get ATI DRI2 running on it?
<grapz_> Anyone know when nvidia-glx-180.22 package will be available for Jaunty? (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/180.22-0ubuntu1)
<MTecknology> Is Jaunty supposed to have any features added to it
<MTecknology> better question - roadmap - sorry, I'll go to google
<MTecknology> hrm - I didn't realize how far off it still was... I guess I'll stick with 8.10 :P
<Pici> 9.04 = April
<MTecknology> ya, I was thinking 4 was next month... idk why
<Pici> o.OP
 * MTecknology runs off to reinstall system from scratch
<MTecknology> bbl
<mphill> MTecknology: probably not. GNOME hasn't changed much at all over the last 12 releases or more. I'm sure 3.0 will be a joke.  At least KDE had some balls when they came out with 4.0  (fyi I'm a GNOME user).
<steven_> Hi everyone.
<mphill> hi
<spitfire__> mphill: KDE4 is more broken than vista.
<spitfire__> I wouldn't like to see that happening to gnome.
<MTecknology> mphill: I don't use Gnome on that system. It's a cli system built from the minimal cd
<MTecknology> mphill: I want to just start using 8.04 but there's no minimal cd for it...
<MTecknology> I don't use things like evolution, eog, ekiga, etc and I like not having them after I install :P
<MTecknology> or is there a way to do that from the alternate install cd?
<spitfire__> MTecknology: why not remove that after install?
<spitfire__> Search help on debian-installer, ubuntu alternate cds are based on it.
<MTecknology> spitfire__: because I don't know what all the extras that are installed are
<spitfire__> if you want to remove all gui-related stuff remove libgtk :P
<MTecknology> spitfire__: so you're saying make a minimal cd off the daily build?
<spitfire__> and all dependencies will follow.
<MTecknology> ok
<spitfire__> MTecknology: daily?
<spitfire__> I didn't mention daily.
<spitfire__> You can try whatever version you want.
<MTecknology> I like that remove libgtk idea
<spitfire__> Uninstalling libgtk, and qt should pull everything down.
<spitfire__> don't forget qt.
<spitfire__> I dont know what;s the package name
<MTecknology> oh - please don't ask me why I try to make the smallest installation I can w/ my laptop that has a 250GB HD... I'm obsessed w/ speed, battery life, size on that thing. Every other desktop/server I use a regular install
<MTecknology> I suppose I like fewer updates to packages too...
<spitfire__> "I suppose I like fewer updates to packages too..." what do you mean?
<MTecknology> less packages installed, less packages that get updates
<spitfire__> you can block updates :P
<spitfire__> MTecknology: but bloching updates on alpha is a BAD idea.
<MTecknology> block updates?
<MTecknology> It's like I said though - it's an obsession that I limit to my laptop. It'd take a lot to keep me from playing w/ it in this way :P
<mphill> Ubuntu only has ~650 meg live installers
<spitfire__> mphill: yo're talking about daily-live?
<spitfire__> or what?
<mphill> i don't know
<mphill> just trying to read things that were said early and piece it together
<MTecknology> I'm burning a daily alternate right now
<mphill> MTecknology: what are you trying to accomplish?
<MTecknology> mphill: smallest, leanest, fastest ubuntu installation possible
<mphill> maybe JeOS?
<mphill> or debbootstrap
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MTecknology> Pici: not available for 9.04 yet ;)
<MTecknology> I'm already burning though ;)
<Pici> MTecknology: Install 8.10 minimal and upgrade then
<MTecknology> Pici: I was going to install the alternernate of 9.04 and remove libgtk and everything qt
<mphill> wow, 10 megs, thats pretty damn small
<mphill> even debian business is like 40 megs
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> so - which is better.....
<mphill> oh no. distro wars
<MTecknology> 8.10 upgrade from minimal cd - or 9.04 cli install removing all gtk apps
<MTecknology> or will the cli install give me the exact same thing??
<mphill> i think if you remove gtk there is still going to be a bunch of stuff left over
<mphill> there are tons of things that go into ubuntu that do not have GTK as a dependency
<MTecknology> will the cli install give me any of that gtk stuff though?
<Pici> MTecknology: You mean the Alternate CD?
<MTecknology> ya
<Pici> That installs everything that the Desktop CD does.
<MTecknology> the "Command Line" installation option from it
<Pici> I'm not sure
<MTecknology> My guess is the minimal cd dloads everything to come up with a cli install
<MTecknology> mphill: do you know?
<mphill> If the minimal just does net install I think it would ultimately be the same.
<mphill> but the installer should ask you what you want to install, select absolutly nothing
<MTecknology> Alrighty, thanks for the help
<MTecknology> I
<MTecknology> I'm excited to start playing w/ 9.04. I just hope there aren't any issues like last time where aptitude full-upgrade tried to remove a good portion of the system
<MTecknology> Is it bad that I trust Ubuntu enough to be essentially stable enough to use on the only system I have for school 3 months before the release?
<mphill> i think you can do an install .
<MTecknology> ext4 is available......
 * MTecknology is struck w/ curiousity
<MTecknology> I've been using reiserfs for a few resons... 1. ext3 takes a heck of a long time w/ disk checks 2. reiserfs gives me significantly better battery life 3. i forgot the other reason
<mphill> my mom is running jaunty
<MTecknology> How will that compare w/ ext4?
<mphill> fsck is like 2 to 20 times faster
<MTecknology> and w/ battery consumption?
<MTecknology> any benchmarks yet?
<mphill> phoronix.com does i think
<mphill> from what i recall it wasn't earth shattering
<MTecknology> earth shattering better/worse ?
<MTecknology> looks like better
<ccooke> I'm looking forward to 9.04 because it should be the first release where 64-bit on the desktop is a truly viable option
<MTecknology> I have a 64bit system
<MTecknology> Phoronix is a pretty awesome site....
<MTecknology> very detailed w/ this comaprison
<ccooke> (The native 64-bit flash and java plugins mean I don't have to muck around with a 32-bit browser when I need to log into vendor websites for work)
<MTecknology> I already don't do that - but the ia32libs are there
<MTecknology> anyway - Ext4 over ReiserFS is the decision
<ccooke> MTecknology: Two points: 1) What article are you looking at? 2) ia32libs will let you run a 32-bit browser, but it isn't integrated into Ubuntu. It won't update properly with the rest of the system.
<MTecknology> www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=13199
<ccooke> For my work laptop, I want it to *work*. Reliably, and the way I need it to. That means logging into vendor websites that make heavy use of flash interfaces (mostly sorted for 64-bit with nspluginwrapper) and java applets (utterly broken in 64-bit)
<ccooke> Thanks!
<MTecknology> I know that feeling
<MTecknology> It's nice to only need to worry about GoDaddy now
<MTecknology> I work at a Hy-Vee instead of w/ computer. I just couldn't handle the pricks I was working with
<MTecknology> long story - I should write a blog about it
<ccooke> Why do you worry about GoDaddy?
<MTecknology> dns
<ccooke> MTecknology: ext4 looks like a clear winner over reiserfs, according to that
<ccooke> ah, yes. I avoided them due to hearing too many horror stories.
<MTecknology> ya, I found others that say rfs is still a contendor - but we'll see
<MTecknology> what do you use?
<MTecknology> I hate godaddy
<MTecknology> 9.04 offers the option to encrypt your home directory w/o pass - seamless encryption
<MTecknology> Nice
<MTecknology> ccooke: I might be up for switching to what you use for dns
<ccooke> MTecknology: register.com are okay. I'm probably going to switch to my own servers shortly, though
<ccooke> But I'd have to say I've never had a single complaint against register.com - been using them since about 2002.
<ccooke> Anyway. I need to go catch a train :-)
<MTecknology> ccooke: thanks for that web addy
<Kuaera> Hello; I was wondering the status of the koffice-data-kde4 package conflicting with kde-icons-oxygen, as I would like to test KOffice 2.
<c_korn> hallo
<c_korn> ich bekomme diesen fehler http://img2.abload.de/img/unbenanntsu93.png mit dieser konfiguration: http://img2.abload.de/img/unbenannt-1nt6d.png hab ich da was falsch gemacht?
<c_korn> der fehler kommt nicht, wenn ich nicht verschlüssele
<c_korn> ich benutze übriens die aktuelle jaunty daily
<TheInfinity> c_korn: this is an english channel
<c_korn> oh, sorry
<c_korn> I was redirected here from a german channel :P
<TheInfinity> c_korn: i know. i'm in this german channel :p
<c_korn> using the jaunty daily I get this error http://img2.abload.de/img/unbenanntsu93.png when I use this configuration: http://img2.abload.de/img/unbenannt-1nt6d.png the error does not occur when I don't use the encryption
<steven_> Hi everyone,I'm runnining Kubuntu Jaunty Jackalope Alpha2.I'm having a problem with Pulseaudio.I'm not getting any sound.My soundcard is a Creative Audigy 2 ZS,I have been to my Windows XP Professional partition,but there are no problems there.
<steven_> I can see that paman is showing my soundcard,and pavumeter is showing that sound is playing,but I can't hear anything.
<c_korn> did anyone use ext4 in the current daily build?
<Kuaera> steven_: I also have that issue, actually
<steven_> I haven't used the ext4 from the daily builds,but I have enabled it from reading the Ubuntu forums.I have it both on my root and home partitiions.It is working nicely.
<steven_> Hi Kuaera,I'm glad I'm not alone.
<Kuaera> It seems like a new issue, too. I know I wasn't having problems in Intrepid, and shortly after jumping to Jaunty, I didn't use my linux boot for about a month
<c_korn> steven_: ok, but I have a problem when I set up the partitions as encrypted. can you please have a look at this? http://img2.abload.de/img/unbenanntsu93.png http://img2.abload.de/img/unbenannt-1nt6d.png
<steven_> Hi Korn,I'm sorry but the dialog box is in German,I can't read what it is saying.From what I can tell,it does look serioous.
<c_korn> steven_: sorry I forgot that :P
<DanaG> "  * debian/control: Drop padevchooser(Recommends) and pavucontrol (Suggests) completely - functionality has been subsumed by jaunty's gnome-volume-control."  -- OH REALLY?
<DanaG> I don't THINK so.
<c_korn> I will translate it: An error occurred while trying to install the kernel on the target system: Kernel package: "kernel-generic" Check "/var/log/syslog" or the virtual console 4 for more information
<DanaG> Can you move different apps to different devices with the gnome volume control?  No.  Can you control individual speakers with the gnome volume control?  No.
<DanaG> So no, it really is NOT the same functionality.
<c_korn> steven_: oh, I think I found it: "stdout: No space left on device"
<c_korn> 8MB are not enough for /boot :P
<c_korn> what size is appropriate for /boot ?
<steven_> No worries Korn,I would try a program called partedmagic,I think it might be able to help you.I read this thread to get my ext4 working,even though I'm using Grub2:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033163&highlight=ext4
<c_korn> I need /boot in an unencrypted volume because the others are encrypted
<steven_> Ok guys,I'll have to leave,I'll be back soon,bye.
<MTecknology> ok - I need a little help finishing up my installation.
<MTecknology> I launch things like nm-applet and gnome-power-manager and they seem to launch ok - but I never get the icon in my tray
<MTecknology> The only error from nm-applet is ** (nm-applet:3977): WARNING **: No connections defined
<jng1> MTecknology: assume you have a notification area in your panel?
<jng1> i managed to delete mine once.. very confusing
<MTecknology> ya, it's there
<MTecknology> I'm using lal for my dock
<MTecknology> stalonetray!
<MTecknology> stalonetray**
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> I guess I forgot to install that :P
<Tukon> Hi all
<Tukon> will jaunty include qt 4.5???
<strangeseraph> hallooooooo
<MTecknology> strangeseraph: hi
<strangeseraph> :) I'm not testing the alpha because I'm not a linux expert or anything. But I want to know more about it. I couldn't get 8.04 to work on this laptop, but the 8.10 released fixed whatever bug had been present to prevent my laptop from running. Just want to make sure it keeps running in future releases.
<MTecknology> strangeseraph: when it gets closer to release time there will be a lot of blogs about the changes
<strangeseraph> cools
<MTecknology> for me - so far there's been more hardware support, extremely fast boot time, and so far everything is working for me
<MTecknology> just need to remember
<MTecknology> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<MTecknology> well - I'm gonna run off
<MTecknology> eh - nvm
<emet> strangeseraph: 9.04 will have OOo 3, ext4 support at install
<emet> probably much faster boot time
<emet> but that's all I know about it
<emet> heh
<strangeseraph> nice :)
<emet> it might have support for a few more webcams 8.10 didn't support out of the box too
<MTecknology> emet: ya - about 1/10 the boot time
<emet> but right now it's a pretty early alpha so most of the features aren't really even finalized yet
 * DanaG hates the arrogance of gnome devs who assume their volume control supersedes pavucontrol.
<emet> MTecknology: cool
<MTecknology> emet: I'm gonna run it on my production system...
<MTecknology> my laptop - only system I have for school :P
 * ccooke wonders if he should migrate his home laptop to 9.04 yet...
<ccooke> Anyone heard of significant brokenness currently?
<emet> if you got nothing important on it
<emet> go for it
<MTecknology> ccooke: I shouldn't be on it in my situation
<ccooke> I usually migrate this laptop about three to four months early
<emet> it's like playing Russian roulette with every update
<emet> heh
<MTecknology> emet: I've learned to have a little watchfullness in updates
<MTecknology> long as no removes are requested it seems to be a pretty safe operation
<MTecknology> that's just my experience
<ccooke> emet:The worst thing I can lose on this lapotop is a half days work - it's backed up automatically.
<MTecknology> I should do that
<ccooke> cron, ssh-key, rsync... No excuse not to, if you have a server :-)
<MTecknology> I only have a remote server
<MTecknology> I just do manual backups frequently
 * ccooke now only runs two servers at home... down from three
<MTecknology> What should I be using for flash?
<MTecknology> I could use flashplugin-nonfree but that's 32bit - I know there's supposed to be a 64bit alternative now
<MTecknology> or is it not around yet?
<ccooke> MTecknology: for now, nspluginwrapper is a fine 64-bit solution
<ccooke> when the 64-bit plugin gets packaged, use that
<l337ingDisorder> anyone familiar with ntfsclone?
<MTecknology> ccooke: that wants ia32-libs
<ccooke> MTecknology: yes, it will. It was stable the last two times I used it - for about three and four months, five months apart
<ccooke> MTecknology: ia32-libs are a good thing to install anyway
<spitfire__> MTecknology: what do you need flash for?
<MTecknology> spitfire__: websiters
<spitfire__> If fot youtube, there's a good alternative.
<spitfire__> If for youtube, there's a good alternative.
<c_korn> I have setup jaunty daily with encrypted ext4. after entering the passphrase there is only this: http://img1.abload.de/img/unbenannta9eq.png
<spitfire__> gecko-mediaplayer.
<c_korn> nothing more happens
<spitfire__> c_korn: ext4 is *very* experimental :P
<ccooke> c_korn: ... Huh. My 3g sitck blocks your upload site due to content control. I'd better get that removed :-)
<spitfire__> MTecknology: BTW 64BIT flash is available;)
<MTecknology> spitfire__: that's what I was looking for
<ccooke> spitfire__: is it in Jaunty?
<spitfire__> I don't know if it's packaged.
<spitfire__> ccooke: what?
<spitfire__> flash?
<spitfire__> dunno
<MTecknology> So I just need to wait for it?
<spitfire__> will search;)
<spitfire__> MTecknology: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<MTecknology> not in repos yet
<spitfire__> ccooke: MTecknology: I'll check if it's available on jaunty, if not, then I'll check debian.
<spitfire__> And package it if available anywhere.
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> I'll just wait
<spitfire__> anyone interested in jaunty package?
<spitfire__> *intrepid
<spitfire__> not jaunty
<spitfire__> MTecknology: and you can install it manually;)
<MTecknology> I can install from that site - no prob
<spitfire__> Remove flashplayer-nonfree package and follow adobe's instructions
<spitfire__> but remove. flashplayer-nonfree
<c_korn> spitfire__: I thought ext4 was released as final. hm
<MTecknology> hrm...
<MTecknology> I have libflashplayer.so
<spitfire__> c_korn: ext4 just changed state from development version 2 months ago.
<MTecknology> I assumed it was a make; make install thing
<spitfire__> So I *bet* it;s less stable thn reiser4
<spitfire__> MTecknology: no.
<spitfire__> It goes somewhere in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<spitfire__> I guess.
<spitfire__> But google.
<spitfire__> Or just *follow the f* instrucions*
<MTecknology> spitfire__: ya - that was retardedly easy
<spitfire__> MTecknology: i knew ;) You just have to know where to copy it.
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> now I should start fixing the boot time errors...
<spitfire__> But remember: it'll be only available for your user if under ~/.mozilla/*
<MTecknology> yup - ty
<c_korn> spitfire__: http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt-165i5.png that is shown in the console. maybe I did the encryption wrong. I used an encrypted volume per partition
<spitfire__> c_korn: fdisk -l
<c_korn> spitfire__: fdisk not found
<spitfire__> try to write disk name in /ev/sd* manner in /etc/fstab
<spitfire__> c_korn: you have busybox.
<spitfire__> sorry.
<spitfire__> try to reboot to other kernel.
<spitfire__> Do you have any other/
<spitfire__> ?
<c_korn> ehm, no
<c_korn> I have an unencrypted /boot
<c_korn> then encrypted /, /home and swap
<c_korn> each have an own logical volume with different passphrases
<MTecknology> I get this message when I boot up - Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions - I know it's not an error but I can't figure out how to change this. Google doesn't want to help much
<spitfire__> c_korn: do you know the disk names? like /dev/sda7 ?
<spitfire__> MTecknology: it's not;)
<MTecknology> right - that's what I said
<spitfire__> MTecknology: it's better than system-wide
<spitfire__> MTecknology: really
<spitfire__> I had some probs with PA lately.
<x1250> MTecknology, check /etc/pulse/ directory for the config files
<c_korn> spitfire__: ls works. it shows up /dev/sda{,1,2,5,6,7}
<spitfire__> You know, you can play sound across network
<spitfire__> c_korn: try to replace /dev/disk_by_uuid thing in grub by your disks /dev/sd** name
<spitfire__> MTecknology: You know, you can play sound across network. And I can't get it working.
<MTecknology> huh?
<c_korn> spitfire__: I have not all commands like nano in this initramfs
<spitfire__> I know.
<spitfire__> But when grub menu appears.
<spitfire__> You can edit boot entry.
<spitfire__> with e
<spitfire__> 'e'
<MTecknology> x1250:would  daemonize = yes be the answer then?
<spitfire__> try to replace  /dev/disk_by_uuid thing in grub by your disks /dev/sd** name
<MTecknology> spitfire__: what makes system wide bad?
<spitfire__> MTecknology: unsafe.
<MTecknology> spitfire__: sound is unsafe?
<spitfire__> MTecknology: many other reasons I don't remember
<x1250> MTecknology, no idea, google it, I just knew where there was an /etc/pulse with config files :) (I hate pulseaudio)
<spitfire__> MTecknology: someone *MIGHT* break into system using leak in pulse.
<c_korn> spitfire__: ah, you mean the boot options: kernel /vmlinuz.... root=/dev/mapper/sda5_crypt
<spitfire__> x1250: cause you can't configure it.
<spitfire__> c_korn: yah
<spitfire__> x1250: just uninstall it and use alsa if it's too hard.
<x1250> spitfire__, because it does not work.
<spitfire__> MTecknology: x1250: Pulseaudio can be great but if it;s to hard to use, you can just remove it and use alsa.
<c_korn> spitfire__: replace with root=/dev/sda5 ?
<spitfire__> c_korn: try.
<spitfire__> It won't stay there.
<x1250> hard to use? what is this? rocket science?
<spitfire__> x1250: no offense, but just not for newbies.
<spitfire__> I don't know why it's defau;t in ubuntu
<MTecknology> spitfire__: I think I'm using both
<MTecknology> hrm
<spitfire__> It shouldn't be deafault especially in LTS
<MTecknology> I use alsa to change the volume - but it doesn't work unless I launch pulseaudo
<spitfire__> x1250: you can disable it in gnome-sound-properties.
<spitfire__> ^^same to you MTecknology
<x1250> spitfire__, my problem with pulseaudio are sound artifacts
<x1250> i doubt that is my fault.
<spitfire__> x1250: resampler then.
<MTecknology> spitfire__: I don't have any gnome apps
<spitfire__> What hardware do you own?
<x1250> spitfire__, any docs on that?
<spitfire__> MTecknology: so what uses pulse?
<spitfire__> MTecknology: aaaahh kde?
<spitfire__> x1250: I'll help you
<MTecknology> spitfire__: I'm removing pulseaudio - i'll see how it goes after a reboot
<MTecknology> I hate KDE
<MTecknology> I have openbox
<MTecknology> xdm+openbox
<spitfire__> MTecknology: I also do.
<spitfire__> I'm gnome ;P
<MTecknology> It's installed from cli
<spitfire__> ok
<MTecknology> I do like Gnome - but I prefer the speed I'm getting
<x1250> spitfire__, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<spitfire__> x1250: computer, processor ram.
<spitfire__> x1250: and give me output of 'cat /etc/pulse/daemon.conf |grep resample-method'
<MTecknology> I am getting these errors though - http://pastebin.com/m35657820
<spitfire__> x1250: and 'cat ~/.pulse/daemon.conf |grep resample-method'
<spitfire__> MTecknology: 2.6.28 is quite new.
<spitfire__> And everybody: it's experimental: don't expect *anything* to work.
<x1250> spitfire__, a dell notebook: intel centrino 1.66Ghz dual core, 2GB RAM 800Mhz.          resample-method = speex-float-1
<spitfire__> x1250: fuck
<MTecknology> spitfire__: I didn't expect it to - I just figured that if there's a way to make it work, I'll do it
<c_korn> spitfire__: http://img1.abload.de/img/unbenannt-2197s.png
<spitfire__> MTecknology: probably there isn't.
<MTecknology> spitfire__: so I need time for that to work?
<c_korn> does not seem to fix it
<c_korn> can I create all partitions that need to be encrypted in one encrypted volume instead of creating one for each partition?
<c_korn> maybe that is the source of the problem
<spitfire__> c_korn: it says it doesn't detect this dev by uuid thing
<spitfire__> so the disk uuid changed.
<MTecknology> spitfire__: oh ya - vbox is why I use pulseaudio
<spitfire__> and your config haven't
<spitfire__> MTecknology: vbox?
<MTecknology> virtualbox
<spitfire__>  I thought it's virtualbox kernel module.
<spitfire__> oh.
<spitfire__> So what does it have to do with pulse?
<MTecknology> even virtualbox refers to itself as vbox :P
<MTecknology> It can use it as the saound server so it wants it installed too
<spitfire__> MTecknology: f**
<MTecknology> hu?
<spitfire__> c_korn: lsmod |grep ext4
<spitfire__> or cat /proc/modules grep ext4
<spitfire__> *or cat /proc/modules |grep ext4
<spitfire__> MTecknology: which part of it depends on pulse?
<MTecknology> spitfire__: idk exactly
<MTecknology> I'll brb
<spitfire__> MTecknology: then check.
<c_korn> spitfire__: outputs nothing :P
<vita_> hi all
<c_korn> why isn't it loaded?
<spitfire__> c_korn: no f* idea
<spitfire__> modprobe ext4
<vita_> how can I enable ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X?
<c_korn> spitfire__: and after that?
<spitfire__> vita_: it's xorg 1.6_pre baby ;P
<spitfire__> cat /proc/modules |grep ext4
<c_korn> spitfire__: still nothing
<x1250> vita_, Section ServerFlags: Option "DontZap" "False"
<vita_> x1250: thanks
<spitfire__> c_korn: then you don't have that module I think..
<MTecknology> spitfire__: everything seems to be working perfect now
<spitfire__> try if you get anything with cat /proc/modules
<MTecknology> 162MB RAM used after loggin in and letting everything load :)
<spitfire__> MTecknology: what?
<MTecknology> I needed to install two extra packages for vbox to work
<spitfire__> MTecknology: pulse might be bloat. Most people on't need it. But it might be GREAT tool.
<MTecknology> hrm...
<c_korn> spitfire__: http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt-3dljt.png
<spitfire__> c_korn: ext4, right?
<MTecknology> spitfire__: it looks like openjdk-6-jre also wants pulseaudio
<spitfire__> reboot, in grub there are two lines. edit both. replace diskbyuuid think in both
<c_korn> spitfire__: right, inside an encrypted logical volume. did not test it without encryption, yet
<spitfire__> MTecknology: then use sun-jre-bin
<spitfire__> MTecknology: I know it's not open:/
<MTecknology> lol
<spitfire__> But won't require it :P
<spitfire__> MTecknology: what lol?
<MTecknology> spitfire__: you wanna help walk be through getting rid of pulse?
<spitfire__> MTecknology: I don't get what you're thinking.
<MTecknology> I'm not entirely sure either
<MTecknology> I think for the moment I'll keep using pulseaudio since it's been working for me - when I have a chance I'll drop it
<MTecknology> actually - I did drop it all
<MTecknology> nope - i lied
<MTecknology> now to figure out how to test sound
<MTecknology> dns lookup time is taking a long time :S
<spitfire__> MTecknology: pulseadio is great, when you (for example) want to play sound on another computer (which is veeery useful for me)
<spitfire__> (laptop speakers suck)
<MTecknology> interesting
<MTecknology> You're pretty much saying that it's really good - but too much for most people?
<mphill> well GNOME is moving full steam ahead on adopting pulseaudio.
<mphill> its just taking a long time to get all the bugs fixed
<mphill> i think the flash issue was a huge deal, but that seems pretty much resolved
<mphill> heck, i even have the native 64-bit version running (great btw)
<c_korn> spitfire__: http://img2.abload.de/img/unbenannt-4tvwn.png there is no line with an UUID there
<MTecknology> spitfire__: It doesn't seem to like my Capture device
<spitfire__> c_korn: then no f* idea man.
<spitfire__> It must be in initrd, and I have no idea how to change it.
<spitfire__> MTecknology: #pulseaudio.
<MTecknology> spitfire__: It's being displayed in alsamixer as read
<MTecknology> ok
<spitfire__> Let's get it moving:P
<c_korn> spitfire__: ok, thank you very much. I will ask then in a forum or open a bug report. best regards
<MTecknology> well - I consider my system working
<MTecknology> spitfire__: thanks
<spitfire__> MTecknology: I'm also ther ;)
<spitfire__> People are you all from Germany?
<spitfire__> I'm about 30 km from Stuttgart :P
<c_korn> me, 220km from Stuttgart :P
<spitfire__> I'm from poland
<spitfire__> *Poland
<spitfire__> Aber ich bin bei meine Mutter.;P
<c_korn> spitfire__: the problem is encryption related. I reinstalled the current jaunty daily without encryption and it boots fine
<spitfire__> c_korn: that was rather obvious.
<c_korn> ok, not to me :P
<Melik> hey guys is everyone else having trouble with nvidia and xorg on jaunty?
<TheInfinity> yea. known prob. nvidia has no 3d drivers for latest kernel release.
<TheInfinity> latest *xorg release.
<Melik> TheInfinity, any idea when it might be released?
<TheInfinity> Melik: when nvidia thinks its done :)
<Melik> heh, i hope its sometime soon or i'm guna go blind on 800 x 600 :$
<spitfire__> Melik: try beta drivers.
<Melik> spitfire__, where would i find them?
<TheInfinity> nvidia site?
<spitfire__> TheInfinity: yes.
<TheInfinity> spitfire__: that was not really a question ;)
<spitfire__> TheInfinity: I know.
<spitfire__> Melik: are u sure testing release suits you? You can't even find drivers....
<spitfire__> TheInfinity:  what's new in jaunty since last beta?
<spitfire__> Cause xorg 1.6 and new kernel is not enough for me ;)
<TheInfinity> spitfire__: atm i dont have a working jaunty ;)
<spitfire__> (to switch)
<spitfire__> Melik:   what's new in jaunty since last beta?
<spitfire__> *alpha
<TheInfinity> spitfire__: install it in a vm then you know :p
<Melik> honestly no idea, i just installed it yesterday
<spitfire__> Ok, but what since 8.10 except new or and kernel?
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-10
<terli> *coughs silently*
<terli> I just upgraded to kernel ~9 on a whim.
<terli> My sound is shot.
<crimsun> ~9?
<terli> the latest revision.
<crimsun> 2.6.28-4.9?
<terli> I erm, ran 'pulseaudio in a terminal and it says I'm not in pulse-rt, whatever that means
<crimsun> irrelevant
<terli> yes, 2.6~~9
<crimsun> first, you need to be running *current* jaunty
<terli> I am.
<terli> everything updated.
<terli> two reboots.
<crimsun> as of 5 minutes ago?
<terli> as of 20.
<crimsun> ok, good. now run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh (bash)
<terli> thx.
<terli> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a18500574c8afce9076ca7a491668feb7c5b1e81
<terli> um, pulsaudio...
<terli> care to give me a very very short technical rundown on how alsa fits into the new pulseaudio thingy?
<crimsun> sound hardware -> kernel (alsa-kernel/driver) -> alsa-lib -> pulseaudio
<crimsun> see my presentation if you want more detail
<terli> that's detailed enough
<crimsun> anyhow, so your volume settings look, unsurprisingly, like they're muted and/or zeroed
<crimsun> take a look at 'PCM', mainly
<terli> I'm on a laptop
<terli> I am pressing the "mute" multimedia key and it's not toggling
<crimsun> depending on your vendor, you may need also to unmute and increase 'Headphone' and 'Master Mono'
<terli> I mean, it is, but it's doing it twice.
<crimsun> that's a completely different problem. one problem at a time, please.
<crimsun> right now, your sound is inaudible because the volumes are muted and zeroed. you should fix that.
<terli> *looks*
<crimsun> i.e., amixer -Dhw:0 set 'PCM' 80% && amixer -Dhw:0 set 'PCM' unmute
<terli> did there used to be a way to get at it on the menu?
<terli> ran it anyway.
<crimsun> yes, use the speaker icon (mixer_applet) in the notification area
<terli> not really having any affect. output and "applications I'm afraid.
<terli> Mono:
<terli>   Front Left: Playback 25 [81%] [3.00dB] [off]
<terli>   Front Right: Playback 25 [81%] [3.00dB] [off]
<terli> and then...
<terli> it puts out the exact same thing
<terli> only it says on.
<terli> but, I still can't hear anything, just so you know.
<crimsun> did you also set 'Headphone' and 'Master Mono'?
<terli> I don't have those.
<crimsun> i assure you that you do. the volume applet may not expose them by default, but you definitely have them.
<terli> that is probably the case.
<terli> found it
<terli> well, I think I found it. I'm selecting master mono but...it's not having any effect.
<terli> I mean, I'm selecting it, pressing close, opening volume control and it's not doing anything different.
<crimsun> pastebin your `amixer -Dhw:0'
<terli> http://pastebin.com/m10fd451a
<crimsun> 'Master Mono' and 'Headphone' are still muted
<terli> right.
<crimsun> please unmute those first, then try muting 'External Amplifier'
<terli> by?
<crimsun> you can use gnome-alsamixer, alsamixer -Dhw:0, amixer -Dhw:0 set ..., ...
<crimsun> e.g., amixer -Dhw:0 set 'Master Mono' unmute && amixer -Dhw:0 set 'Headphone' unmute && amixer -Dhw:0 set 'External Amplifier' mute
<terli> its ok
<terli> getting alsamixer now
<crimsun> alsamixer or gnome-alsamixer?
<terli> gnome-
<crimsun> the former is already installed; it's part of the alsa-utils package.
<terli> changed mute/unmute in gnome-alsamixer.
<terli>  WARNING **: gam_toggle_get_state (). No idea what to do for mixer element "Mono Output Select"! << whatever that means, I'm sure someone knows
<terli> amixer still thinks that everything is off
<crimsun> amixer won't lie to you
<terli> amixer now thinks that master and master-mono are on.
<terli> but not mono-mix
<terli> er, mix mono
<terli> which is probably input-related
<crimsun> and that g-a message is displayed because it doesn't know how to properly handle elements with no range or mute control
<crimsun> bug in g-a, of course.
<terli> never shows.
<crimsun> 'Mix Mono' is capture-related, yes
<terli> until you use it to send a rocket to the moon.
<crimsun> anyhow, once you have all those ('PCM', 'Headphone', 'Master Mono', and 'External Amplifier') set, try: pasuspender -- speaker-test -Dplughw:0 -c2
<terli> *presses a key experimentally*
<terli> uhuh, I thought that might have tipped the scales.
<terli> this ibm has...
<terli> hardware audio in addition to software.
<terli> so even now that I've *corrected* alsa's heresy, it was still sorta muted.
<crimsun> it wasn't alsa's fault at all
<crimsun> some other application told alsa to do something, and alsa did the right thing
<terli> I think it could have been exaile.
<terli> I got this brief popup...
<terli> muting something..
<terli> damm pythonites.
<terli> now I've got to remove it, no telling what it will do next, sure thing in the morning I'm running mac os x inside of gedit and random bits of the universe are coming out of my powerport...
<terli> thanks.
<BotLobsta> anyone know why my 2.6.28 kernels will not boot after I resized my root, home, and swap partitions but my 2.6.24 kernel will?
<spitfire> BotLobsta: nfc.
<spitfire> is it still based on 2.6.28-rc?
<BotLobsta> the 2.6.28 kernel in jaunty?
<BotLobsta> i would think not but i dont know
<spitfire> yeah
<spitfire> in previous alpa it was still rc
<spitfire> BotLobsta: what did chnage since last alpha?
<BotLobsta> i have seen a few new kernel packages in the past few days
<BotLobsta> when was the last alpha?
<spitfire> 17 dec
<spitfire> And the only highlights since inrepid were new kernel and xorg.
<spitfire> any new thingies?
<BotLobsta> ummm
<BotLobsta> it seems like almost everything has been updated since then
<BotLobsta> i get like 60 updates a day so its tough for me to remember what big things are new
<spitfire> Here is what I know: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha2
<spitfire> noticed ay other difference from intrepid (not mentioning just updates)
<BotLobsta> not really
<BotLobsta> i run xubuntu so there arent as many big changes for me
<BotLobsta> the latest kernel is 2.6.28-4 so i believe its based on the final release of 2.6.28
 * x1250 likes firefox-3.1b2, is a lot faster :)
<BotLobsta> much faster than what?
<x1250> BotLobsta, faster than 3.0 ofcourse
<BotLobsta> ah
<BotLobsta> i dont remember that much of an improvement
<BotLobsta> but last time i ran 3.1 was a few months ago
<x1250> BotLobsta, beta 2 uses the new javascript engine by default :)
<BotLobsta> x1250, ah. i do remember that big improvement
<x1250> yeah, that was really needed
<BotLobsta> it was
<x1250> BotLobsta, what is the error you get at boot?
<BotLobsta> it just beeps at me until i turn it off
<BotLobsta> x1250, nothing shows up on the screen after the first message
<x1250> maybe you should report a bug on launchpad
<BotLobsta> i just dont have the faintest idea as to what it could be
<x1250> BotLobsta, did that kernel ever worked for you?
<BotLobsta> x1250, yea it worked perfectly until I resized/moved my partitions earlier today
<x1250> I guess the best you can do is file a bug report, if you haven't
<BotLobsta> i havent yet
<BotLobsta> ill try that and see how it goes
<x1250> BotLobsta, file a bug report in launchpad, and one in http://bugzilla.kernel.org/, and link them
<x1250> in that way it will get fixed fast, and the patch will be applied fast, if someone fixes it
<BotLobsta> im wondering if its more of a configuration error on my side or an actual bug
<x1250> do you have something in mind?
<BotLobsta> I was thinking some of my UUIDs got messed up (especially my swap one) and the new ones werent put in all the spots they need to be
<DanaG> yo, anyone know how to make Gnome do this: pop up a notification upon pressing a certain key?
<BotLobsta> i put my new swap partition's uuid in /etc/fstab but thats the only place i changed it
<DanaG> I have a key $KEY_LIGHT that's the ambient-light-sensor toggle thing; I want it to notify-send the status of the ambient light sensor.
<x1250> DanaG, use gconf-editor to set a key combination in /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1, and put your script in /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1. I guess that should work.
<DanaG> hmm, key is 0xc5.
<Andre_Gondim> I am using Intrepid, always when I try to upgrade to jaunty with update-manage -d I receve this message "http://sft.if.usp.br/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" does not matter what mirror I am using, what am I do?
<DanaG> jaunty-updates does not exist, I'd imagine.  =þ
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the script worked.  Now I can tell whether my Ambient Light Sensor is on or off -- I scripted notify-send.
<DanaG> ... but compiz doesn't run it!
<DanaG> Only metacity runs the thing on demand.
<DanaG> Stupid compiz.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/158855
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 158855 in compiz "[compiz] Strg+Esc Shortkey doesn't work" [Low,Triaged]
<x1250> DanaG, tried some other key combination?
<DanaG> I also  have things bound to XF86Launch1 and XF86Launch2... but they don't work with compiz, either.
<x1250> try asking on #compiz, maybe its already fixed (and you can get a patch).
<x1250> booh, today I realized the fan for my video card is not working (dell inspiron 9400, ati x1400). I wonder if its jaunty's fault. Is there any way to get some info about the fan, somewhere?
<x1250> maybe it died :(
<DanaG> Oh hey, is there any way to get PulseAudio to run a specific command when I insert a specific device?
<pradeep> does today's daily have ext4 enabled?
<lucent> I'm trying to find out why initramfs and LVM broke recently
<crimsun> how recently?
<crimsun> 6 hours ago? 2 days ago? 1 week ago?
<lucent> crimsun: between Jaunty Alpha 2 and now
<crimsun> oh geez
<crimsun> well, that's a cracktonne of changes, yanno
<crimsun> linux, lvm2, udev/watershed
<lucent> huh, watershed? that is a new one for me
<lucent> what is that /where is documentation
<crimsun> /usr/share/doc/watershed
<lucent> that only lists the changelog and copyright
<lucent> do I need to install the documentation?
<crimsun> well, i figured that you could read the changelog.gz for udev/watershed
<crimsun> hint: watershed itself isn't all that immediately important here in terms of your breakage
<lucent> oh
<lucent> well you could just say that
<crimsun> dude, i have no idea what your config is
<lucent> watershed documentation doesn't exist where you say it is
<crimsun> watershed could be important, but i don't know
<crimsun> "my arm hurts!" "uh, ok..."
<lucent> if you don't know what it is then why are you telling me to read the /usr/share/doc/watershed/  files? or the changelog which only says one entry "initial release"
<lucent> don't waste my time please
<lucent> I don't mind if you don't know
<crimsun> dude, _i_ know what watershed is. i'm asking you what your config is.
<lucent> but don't waste my time on documentation that doesn't exists
<lucent> oh
<lucent> root on ext4 on LVM with grub2 bootloader
<lucent> right now the Grub2 part works great and initramfs loads, but doesn't find the device nodes for /dev/mapper/volzontar-root (an LVM volume)
<crimsun> then i'm guessing your brekage lies in linux, lvm2, and udev
<crimsun> breakage*
<lucent> to get it booting I type "lvm vgscan --mknodes; lvm vgchange -ay" and exit
<lucent> the system boots
<lucent> how do I find out which package update has the regression though?
<lucent> I need to know which version of lvm2 and initramfs-tools was in jaunty alpha 2
<lucent> how do I find out that info?
<crimsun> check the manifest for the isos.
<lucent> hm, manifest, okay
<lucent> the weird part is that those commands haven't changed
<lucent> everything should work but initramfs does not run the scripts
<lucent> what does watershed do? You said you know about it
<lucent> the documentation is not where you say it is
<lucent> so what does watershed do?
<crimsun> it handles idempotency, but as i suspected, it's not relevant for you
<crimsun> your breakage is linux+lvm+udev
<crimsun> although now that i look at it closer, it's more than likely just lvm+udev
<crimsun> the first thing i would do is revert to the last udev 124
<lucent> I think that initramfs-tools is failing to run a script or something
<lucent> or udev doesn't make the nodes
<crimsun> note that udev did undergo a massive upgrade (124->136) entailing multiple significant changes
<crimsun> the only changes i see in initramfs-tools were to add watershed (not important) and ext4 if not available in the kernel
<lucent> the ext4 part works okay, I have tested this
<crimsun> where in the initramfs is the lvm breakage?
<lucent> before then I must pass rootfstype=ext4 to the kernel
<crimsun> i.e., are you waiting for busybox to show up?
<crimsun> or are you passing something explicitly, like break=mount ?
<lucent> well, when initramfs gives up trying to find the root device, and shows me busybox... there's no lvm nodes in /dev/mapper
<lucent> initramfs is timing out because it can't find the device (/dev/mapper/volzontar-root)
<lucent> there exists an lvm-related script in the busybox / initramfs environment then which should have activated my lvm volumes
<lucent> brb I'm going to reboot and test if the volumes are activated but not having nodes (which would indicate an udev issue)
<lucent> crimsun: something is messed up I'm guessing, because "mdadm" doesn't exist as a script in initramfs scripts
<lucent> crimsun: please have a look at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-premount/lvm2 and tell me what you think, won't that fail because of a missing mdadm script?
<crimsun> lucent: is mdadm even installed? (it isn't locally)
<lucent> un  mdadm          <none>         (no description available)
<lucent> nopers.
<lucent> that's super wierd
<lucent> weird*...   should that be removed from the lvm2 hook, does it matter?
<lucent> I could try removing 'mdadm' text from the script and observe
<crimsun> it likely was deinstalled due to udev->* scheduling
<crimsun> i.e., migration to udev 136, its corresponding deprecation of /etc/udev/rules.d, and its versioned rdepends
<crimsun> note that scott has been handling the migration largely himself; jaunty-changes has a bunch of his uploads migrating to the new udev world order
<lucent> crimsun: ah okay.  Well, all I can figure out is that the presence of "mdadm" does not seem to make a difference in the lvm2 script
<lucent> crimsun: also, I narrowed it down to the execution of "lvm vgchange" command;  running lvm vgchange does create the needed nodes
<lucent> so I see "lvm vgchange" exists in a script on the initramfs when I am kicked out into busybox, but why ... is it not running? does it run and gets ignored or overwritten somehow... I don't know the order of execution for that
<crimsun> to troubleshoot that, you'd need to step through the initramfs sequence; use break=mount
<crimsun> i think there's an irclog of that somewhere
<lucent> alright
<lucent> that's further than I got yesterday anyways, thanks
<lucent> oh about rules.d, it's depreciated... does anything replace its function?
<crimsun> it's not deprecated; the location changed
<crimsun> -> /lib/udev/rules.d
<lucent> ah, okay
<lucent> one more question, how to revert the behavior of the system bell that just started again in Jaunty Alpha 2?
<lucent> it's not pcspkr... I've rmmod'ed that
<lucent> on my laptop computer it emits this decidedly irritating noise at maximum volume through the audio device
<lucent> making me crazy here :P
<crimsun> depends on your hardware
<crimsun> hda-intel now handles it on some platforms; on others, it can be at the hardware level (e.g., thinkpads)
<lucent> agh, must be hda-intel as a rough guess
<lucent> I want to stabbity kill kill x stab stab that changeset
<crimsun> hopefully you don't have snd_pcsp loaded
<lucent> wait
<lucent> I just muted it with alsamixer?  is that right?
 * lucent smiles :)
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> again, it's exposed through hda-intel on certain platforms
<lucent> I'm really glad that you mentioned hda-intel as a possible
<lucent> thanks
 * tritium waves at crimsun
<crimsun> lucent: yw
<crimsun> heya tritium
<tritium> How are you, crimsun?
<crimsun> exhausted, you? (have to get to work in some hours)
<tritium> Doing ok, thanks.  Let's chat another time.  Go get some rest!
 * lucent hovers over the "submit bug report" option
<lucent> crimsun: the error is caused by watershed, indirectly
<lucent> I'm surprised though
<lucent> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/315580
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315580 in initramfs-tools "jaunty: initramfs fails to activate root LV" [Undecided,New]
<lucent> well that's one possibility, I have not confirmed here
<x1250> whats the matter with apport-gtk? it can't send reports. Error is: <urlopen error The read operation timed out>
<Alexia_Death> Morning.
<Alexia_Death> Last nights updates killed sound for me...
<Alexia_Death> Anybody else with same issue?
<Alexia_Death> It seems pulseaudio is used for everything but nothing gets out...
<lemonade> i have same issue
<Alexia_Death> aaaan... output module list only lists my modem...
<Alexia_Death> in normal setup Id get two devices
<x1250> Alexia_Death, did you check your sound preferences? Inside "volume control" there's another volume slider. Check that.
<Alexia_Death> x1250: I did
<Alexia_Death> All of them are on
<x1250> Alexia_Death, try $ pulseaudio -k, and open totem or anything and check if it works.
<x1250> you'll be using alsa, so it if don't work, pulseaudio is not guilty.
<Alexia_Death> hmm
<Alexia_Death> I tried to tell amarok to use alsa plugin
<Alexia_Death> Killed amarok
<Alexia_Death> and no, still does not work
<Alexia_Death> so its alsa that is broke.
<Alexia_Death> I remeber seeing something about alsa in the updates list.
<x1250> alsa-utils was updated yesterday. It works here though.
<x1250> lemonade, what happens if you run: $ pulseaudio -k, and check if sound works?
<x1250> you need to restart the sound program you use ofcourse
<Alexia_Death> hmm
<Alexia_Death> I dont even know how to figure it out...
<Alexia_Death> Is there an alsa test routine somewhere I could run?
<x1250> check /var/log for anything
<lemonade> x1250: ok, just a moment i'll try
<Alexia_Death> x1250: neither dmesg, messages nor kernlog has anything of interest
<afflux> x1250: for the apport thing, someone told me that this would be related to LP being too slow
<x1250> afflux, it makes sense, LP _is_ slow, lately.
<afflux> not sure how to workaround it, I think I wasn't even able to submit any crash report for the jaunty cycle
 * Alexia_Death grumbles
<Alexia_Death> no audio
<Alexia_Death> Any ideas what to look at about my sound issue.
<Alexia_Death> Its clear now that its an alsa issue
<Alexia_Death> For aplications theres no issue. everyting is playing and nothing is muted
<Alexia_Death> but no beep comes out since updates last night,
<Alexia_Death> O_O
<Alexia_Death> Aaah.
<Alexia_Death> Okay. Front speakers were muted in alsamixer O_O
<Alexia_Death> For the device
<Alexia_Death> That I could not get that easy if I didnt kill of pulseaudio first.
<Alexia_Death> get to*
<Alexia_Death> Okay
<Alexia_Death> Nature of the bug established
<Alexia_Death> Alsa device is always started with muted front speakers
<Alexia_Death> After reboot unmute is gone.
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: I think it sometimes also happened on intrepid
<Alexia_Death> spitfire: never to me on my hardwarw
<spitfire> according to pulseaudio thread i read
<Alexia_Death> headset too.
<Alexia_Death> Oh, pulseaudio
<spitfire> but didn't see it happening
<Alexia_Death> Inever used pulseaudio in intrepid
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: I'm on my way to pulse ;)
<Alexia_Death> Its not easy to fix either:(
<spitfire> I'm on intrepid, just backporting alsa bluez pulse and rhythmbox/
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: It works locally.
<Alexia_Death> the bulez thing crashes pulseaudi for me.
<Alexia_Death> pulseaudio*
<spitfire> But I want to get sound played across network;)
<Alexia_Death> I have bt headset
<Alexia_Death> :D
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: I don't
<spitfire> It's not what I want to use it for.
 * Alexia_Death contemplates adding this channel to her auto join list.
<Alexia_Death> who was it who had the same problem I did with sound?
<Alexia_Death> alsamixer -Dhw:0 to get to the device alsamixer.
<Alexia_Death> Unmute anything there.
 * Alexia_Death contemplates failing a bug about this.
<Alexia_Death> I consder myself an advanced user and this took me over an hour to figure out... Most will be lost..
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> someone
<c_korn> argh
<c_korn> I have an entry in /etc/crypttab for sda4_crypt. can I add another entry with sda4_crypt that uses a keyfile instead of a passphrase?
<tim_sharitt> I lost my sound settings in System > Preferences after an update (thursday?), Is that the norm, or did I screw something up?
<x1250> tim_sharitt, thats ok, change intended. Double click de volume applet to get the sounds preferences now. There is no much there though :P
<tim_sharitt> x1250, Thanks, I figured something was changed. Just wanted to make sure something wasn't broke.
<tux91> Hello everybody. Does anyone have their sound broken after recent updates
<tux91> ?
<Alexia_Death> tux91: I did
<Alexia_Death> tux91: lsamixer -Dhw:0  and see if unmuting stuf helps
<Alexia_Death> alsamixer*
<Alexia_Death> My front and headphones start up unmuted after restart
<c_korn> does anyone know how to setup a keyfile for the encrypted swap? this guide worked for the /home partition but when I try it with swap I am still asked for the passphrase at boot: http://www.howtoforge.com/automatically-unlock-luks-encrypted-drives-with-a-keyfile
<tux91> Alexia_Death: it worked! thanks so much
<Alexia_Death> welcome. Spent hours earlyer trying to figure it out;)
<Alexia_Death> start up muted*
 * Alexia_Death grumbles.
<Alexia_Death> Filing a bug about this. Seems like a common issue by now.
<x1250> Alexia_Death, you finally fixed it, great :)       ..... lemonade, does Alexia_Death fix helps you too?
<Alexia_Death> x1250: yes :)
<Alexia_Death> x1250: main trick was getting arount to the hw alsacontrols without killing pulseaudio first.
<Alexia_Death> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/315809 <- bug filed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315809 in ubuntu "[Jaunty] Sound card outputs start muted after recent updates to use pulseaudio" [Undecided,New]
<Alexia_Death> Anybody else but me have serious problems with stability of 1.6 X?
<Alexia_Death> I dont mind quircks but frequent crashes are no fun:P
<x1250> Alexia_Death, anything on the logs?
<x1250> or post a crashed log to pastebin, and xorg.conf
<x1250> what video card, driver?
<Alexia_Death> x1250: most traces start with graphics. Those that are left that is. Input is totally broken too, but I have several patches applied that fix most of those from upstream
<Alexia_Death> nvidia, both unsupported wrong abi binary driver and nv are unstable.
<Alexia_Death> Unpatched plugging in a wacom kills X dead
<x1250> aah, you'll have to wait, unsupported means "they" don't care about your problems, yet
<Alexia_Death> yeah, but nv is just as broken
<Alexia_Death> And slow as hell:P
<x1250> post Xorg.0.log from nv then
<Alexia_Death> Will, once i generate one.
<Alexia_Death> Running with nvidia now.
<charlie-tca> Anybody having issues with Xubuntu not giving the desktop?
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> someone knows how to setup a keyfile for an encrypted swap partition?
<c_korn> so that I only need to enter the passphrase of the root partition at boot
<c_korn> and not the passphrase for root+swap
<c_korn> this guide has worked for my home partition
<c_korn> http://www.howtoforge.com/automatically-unlock-luks-encrypted-drives-with-a-keyfile
<c_korn> but it cannot be used for swap because I am still asked for thr swap partition passphrase at startup
<Splex_> anyone suddenly have sound stop working on a recent update?
<homy> Splex_: with me, sound works fine (I updated everything about an hour ago)
<x1250> Splex, ...
<x1250> <Alexia_Death> tux91: lsamixer -Dhw:0  and see if unmuting stuf helps
<x1250> <Alexia_Death> alsamixer*
<Splex_> x1250: thanks, im trying that through alsamixer now
<Splex_> x1250:  im also wondering why there is no gui access via volume control... or am i missing something?
<Splex_> is the gnome volume control now a frontend for pulseaudio?
<x1250> Splex, I guess calling it a frontend is too much for the poor thing, at least for now. It only controls volumes, but can do so per application, which is good, if you feel like it.
<Splex_> basically what pulseaudio volume control does...
<homy> Hi! I have problems with an nvidia card. In intrepid I use restricted drivers in order to get a higher resolution, here jockey doesn't show me any available drivers.
<legodude> homy: I was told that you can't get them working with jaunty :(
<legodude> the drivers are not compatibile with jaunty (X? kernel?)
<homy> Will this problem be solved until jaunty is final/beta ?
<x1250> homy, try "nv" drivers
<homy> x1250: it is installed, but my xorg doesn't list any driver, so isn't it used then?
<homy> ok, so I'll do a xserver restart now. I'll come back when x is back up.
<legodude> nv didn't seem to work for me
<homy> Hi. I tried the "nv" driver, but it is even worse than the default (vesa? ). I only get the "bulletproof X".
<legodude> I get a mouse cursor atop garbage
<Alexia_Death> lemonade: Was your sound issue the same as mine?
<x1250> Alexia_Death, did you report a bug? if so, then close it please :)
<Alexia_Death> why?
<Alexia_Death> it is a bug.
<Alexia_Death> a pressistent one
<Alexia_Death> It resets to muted at every reboot.
<Alexia_Death> x1250: why do you think its not a bug?
<x1250> aahh, yes, I thought your bug report was not about that, but what you first thought, just no sound.
 * Alexia_Death makes it a habbit not to file bug reports untill sure what it is that is actually wrong ;)
<Alexia_Death> err---
<Alexia_Death> Feedback time.
<Alexia_Death> the latest kernel, 2.6.28-4, anybody else having problems with it not turning ont the wireless radio?
<Alexia_Death> 2.6.28 does.
<Alexia_Death> Both kernels break my touchpad.
<Alexia_Death> no more taps.
<Alexia_Death> they get handled by a wrong (non-synaptic) module...
<Alexia_Death> that would be 2.6.28-3
<Alexia_Death> 2.6.17, the intrepid kernel has neither of the problems. but it wrote my drive full using nv driver with kernel traces...
<Alexia_Death> And I was wondering why it became slow as hel when I used nv...
<Alexia_Death> thats the touchpad issue: "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"      id=5    [XExtensionPointer]
<Alexia_Death> What of these should become bugreports and does anybody have solutions at least for the touchpad problem?
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: you're sure it's not hal's fault?
<Alexia_Death> spitfire: no. but it does not happen for the older kernel and same hal
<spitfire> ok
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: Try vanilla then ;)
<Alexia_Death> spitfire: could, wont. done building kernels:P did it too mutch for gento:P
<Alexia_Death> Jaunty has to get it right too:P
<Alexia_Death> For everybody:P
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: I just switched back from gentoo 2 days ago
<spitfire> Kernel building was ok
<Alexia_Death> I switched from gentoo about... hmm... year and half ago
<spitfire> kenrnel-package in ubuntu sucks
<spitfire> I started using ubuntu in dec '07 switched to gentoo in jul '08
<spitfire> and back two days ago
<Alexia_Death> well, ubuntu is supposed to be user friendly, so when this stops being alpha this shit should not happen
<Alexia_Death> I was gentoo user for over 2 years
<Alexia_Death> Started with gentoo:P
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: Most likely it won't ;)
<Alexia_Death> :P yeah
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: people shouldn't start with it
<spitfire> but I learnt a lot from it.
<Alexia_Death> yes they shoudl if they want to learn:P
<spitfire> Like I said "but I learnt a lot from it."
<Alexia_Death> ok, gentoo was my first desktop install
<spitfire> But they can get frustrated before seeing anything
<Alexia_Death> Had slackware for router before that
<Alexia_Death> Well, I would know nothing about configuring kernels if I hadnt done gentoo...
<Alexia_Death> And Id know nothing about init if I hadnt done slackware:P
<Alexia_Death> And debugging of all sorts if I dint have a bad habbit to perpetually run Ubuntu alpha:P
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: I still haven't used gdb :P
<Alexia_Death> spitfire: I have, but I havent mastered it fully:P Strace is often enough:P
<spitfire> I have really done no real debugging.
<Alexia_Death> (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.15.2
<Alexia_Death> Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found
<Alexia_Death> X is convinced theres no synaptics device
<Alexia_Death> spitfire: you were right.
<spitfire> about?
<Alexia_Death> It is hal.
<Alexia_Death> Or rather
<spitfire> hla-info?
<Alexia_Death> Kernel now names my touchpad differently
<spitfire> *hal-info?
<Alexia_Death> yes
<Alexia_Death> and the fdi file does not therefore grab it.
<Alexia_Death> Synaptic fdi is part of synaptic package so thats what the bug should be filed with.
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: why wait?
<spitfire> You have done you investigation ;)
<Alexia_Death> ?
<spitfire> Why wait to fill a bug?
<Alexia_Death> Starting browswer now to do just that;)
<Alexia_Death> Never had the habbit of sitting on a perfectly good bug:P
<spitfire> Alexia_Death: I'm trying to get pulse working, so I'm backporting half-a-jaunty:P
<spitfire> So I broke my alsa.
<spitfire> But I think it's my fault.
<Alexia_Death> heh.
<spitfire> Not really half
<spitfire> Just bluez pulse pulse gui tools and alsa
<spitfire> pulse needed also libspeex
<spitfire> and that's all
<spitfire> ant a bunch of packages needed to be rebuild
<spitfire> but I rebuild stable ones;)
<pwnguin> Alexia_Death: you might check out #ubuntu-x
<pwnguin> your level of participation in wacomtools upstream might justify idling in #ubuntu-x, if you care about ubuntu ;)
<Alexia_Death> :D
 * Alexia_Death joins another channel...
<Alexia_Death> pwnguin: I rather care about getting stuff working and remaining working ;)
<pwnguin> even better
 * Alexia_Death thinks about going to #ubuntu to fish for hotplug testers for wacom but decides against it. the daemon needs more licking over.
<pwnguin> unfortunately, i cant unplug my wacom
<Alexia_Death> why?
<pwnguin> its built into the laptop
<Alexia_Death> can I edit the name of the bug :(
<pwnguin> in lp?
<Alexia_Death> pwnguin: serial
<Alexia_Death> pwnguin: yes.
<Alexia_Death> Ive made a wee bit but significant error in the title
<pwnguin> what's the url?
<Alexia_Death> it has to be 2.6.28 not 2.6.18
<Alexia_Death> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/315882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315882 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[Jaunty] synaptics fdi file does not contain entry for touchpads know as "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" starting with 2.6.18 series kernels" [Undecided,New]
<Alexia_Death> Damn.
<pwnguin> heh
 * Alexia_Death slaps herself for not checking before OK :S
<pwnguin> do you see a yellow circle with a pencil near the title at that url?
<Alexia_Death> Err... Well... Ive always thought that was some sort of an ! mark
<Alexia_Death> But indeed! it is a pencil and indeed, it is fixed...
<pwnguin> well, if you click it, i think you can correct the title
<Alexia_Death> ;)
<Alexia_Death> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/315882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315882 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[Jaunty] synaptics fdi file does not contain entry for touchpads know as "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" starting with 2.6.28 series kernels" [Undecided,New]
<Alexia_Death> YAY!
 * Alexia_Death is going to pretend dot being stupid and blame the designer:P
<bluevapour> anyone able to help me with firehol
<m0RrE> any qualified guesses when intel i7 t will be in the kernel?
<x1250> bluevapour, how should anyone know that if you don't ask?
<bluevapour> because basically my server is working fine, on lan
<bluevapour> firehol has server all accept so it shouldnt block anything
<bluevapour> yet global cant access http but they can access ssh
<FireFox||> m0RrE: What are your problems with the i7 core i720 ?
<FireFox||> m0RrE: you bought a dell studio XPS desktop I assume?
<legodude> I'm having problems with nv... I get a mouse cursor on top of a garbage background
<legodude> and that's it
<legodude> even if I try to kill the X server or switch to a console login tty I get garbage
<Alexia_Death> legodude: whats your kernel?
<legodude> 2.6.28-3-generic
<legodude> Alexia_Death: I had it working perfectly in 8.10 with nvidia drivers
<legodude> but have never gotten it working in jaunty
<Alexia_Death> legodude: interesting. works for me.
<legodude> grr
<legodude> what card?
<Alexia_Death> legodude: Hmm, dont even know exactly. laptop...
<Alexia_Death> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<legodude> I have a 7200gs which is fairly standard
<Alexia_Death> legodude: with a hack you can get nvidia
<legodude> even if I kill the x server I get garbage so it seems to be somewhere in kernel land for me
<Alexia_Death> but it will be prone to crashing
<legodude> what's the hack?
<legodude> I've not heard about that
<legodude> ugh
<Alexia_Death> legodude: IgnoreABI "true"
<legodude> ahhh
<Alexia_Death> legodude: but you should really tell your grub to not bother with splash
<Alexia_Death> then you see whats going on.
<legodude> how do I do that?
<legodude> nosplash option?
<Alexia_Death> yes
<legodude> lemme see here
<legodude> Alexia_Death: I just want to add it as a command line option?
<Alexia_Death> legodude: ?
<Alexia_Death> in /boot/grub/menu.lst and just change your kernel parameters
<legodude> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<legodude> could this be it?
<Alexia_Death> could
<Alexia_Death> Google it?
<legodude> I am
<legodude> I saw it before and ignored it, because everything else in Xorg.log looks normal
<LLStarks> yo
<LLStarks> my jaunty pals
<c_korn> hello I have set up an encrypted swap partition.
<c_korn> I also set up a keyfile in the also encrypted root partition
<c_korn> but I am still asked for the swap passphrase at boot
<c_korn> is there a log of the root partition decryption at boot time?
<spitfire> c_korn: man you're still encrypting it :P
<c_korn> spitfire: it seemed to be a problem with the daily iso yesterday today the bug from yesterday is gone
<c_korn> now I have a different one
<spitfire> oh:P
<LLStarks> yo
<LLStarks> will jaunty be released with firefox upstream builds still broken?
<c_korn> I only want to type in the passphrase of the root partition at boot. so I added a keyfile in root for my swap and my home directory. the keyfile for the home partition works but I am still asked for the passphrase of the swap partition
<c_korn> LLStarks: firefox works for me
<c_korn> I already opened a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/315854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315854 in ubuntu "Mount root partition before swap when encryption is used" [Undecided,New]
<LLStarks> is ext4 safe yet?
<c_korn> but I think it is wrong because I have to enter the root passphrase before the swap passphrase
<c_korn> so the root partition is already mounted before the swap partition I presume
<c_korn> LLStarks: I did not encounter any issues since yesterday :P
<LLStarks> pure ext4 or mounted as ext4?
<c_korn> LLStarks: pure
<LLStarks> how do i mount and/or convert an ext3?
<c_korn> can't anyone help me?
<LLStarks> ?
<LLStarks> with what?
<c_korn> LLStarks: scroll up
<c_korn> yeah, now I cannot decrypt swap because I deleted the passphrase
<archivator> I was wondering, is anyone working actively on reducing boot time?
<archivator> I was recently examining my boot process and everything seemed quite tight. Just wondered where we could squeeze some extra juice from..
<c_korn> archivator: I only noticed there is a brainstorm idea about it: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/42/
<c_korn> but I wonder that jaunty still does not use upstart 0.5
<shadowkanji> hey anyone tested kubuntu 9.04 alpha 2?
<shadowkanji> ......want to know how stable it is
<DanaG> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<RAOF> shadowkanji: Works (mostly) for me.
<RAOF> Don't expect any proprietary drivers to be installable.
<shadowkanji> I can live without proprietary drivers. mostly?
<RAOF> And it might require some assistance to boot if you've got a slightly interesting lvm/crypt/whatever setup
<RAOF> Yeah, you can live without proprietary (graphics) drivers.
<shadowkanji> yea. all that matters is that its stable and works with my wireless :P although I may just stick with 8.10 and install kde 4.2 on tuesday when RC1 is out. I find the current kde4 horribly unstable
<Melik> ive always hated KDE
<shadowkanji> I'm always going between gnome and kde. I find gnome lacks new features, it's always been the same whereas kde4 was nice but unstable :/
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-11
<judgen> Is it possible to use kde3 in jaunty
<DanaG> Argh, my fingerprint reader seems to have gone MIA.
<DanaG> I know there's no Linux driver.... but now it's even missing from lsusb.
<lucent> DanaG: your device might be in conflict with EHCI-HCD module
<DanaG> Oh, the thing is broken even in Windows.
<DanaG> Probably a hardware issue.
<enyc> where may i find daily/testing images of jaunty ?  -- or must i just use alpha-2 ?
<enyc> (cd images)
<MadsRH> I haven't yet tested any of the Alpha releases, but can anyone tell me if there's been any progress with cutting down boot speed?
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> will Ubuntu Jaunty have ext4 by default (thanks to the kernel 2.6.28) ?
<spitfire_> xanax`: No.
<spitfire_> I doubt 9.10 will do.
<xanax`> :-(
<spitfire_> But devs consider is as default in 9.10
<spitfire_> But you CAN use it iin 9.04
<spitfire_> It's just not default.
<spitfire_> You can use it if you want.
<spitfire_> It's there.
<spitfire_> But I wouldn't recommend it.
<spitfire_> Better try reiserfs.
<danboid> Will EXT4 be an option to install 9.04 with or will there be no EXT4 support in the installer until 9.10 or later?
<danboid> ie will I be able to install jaunty straight to ext4, at least with the alt installer
<adam7> danboid: to quote from the scrollback
<adam7> No / I doubt 9.10 will do / :-( / But devs consider it as default in 9.10 / But you CAN use it iin 9.04
<danboid> adam7: Cool its already in Jaunty is it? I not asking if it'll be the DEFAULT in jaunty- of course it won't
<danboid> anyone here tried it? Does it shorten boot time noticeably?
<adam7> danboid: I have no idea, but a couple of people were talking about it 30 minutes before you joined so I just quoted them for you :)
<danboid> oh right! :)
<danboid> EXT4 is the new cool thing obviously :)
<tretle> hi, my sound has stopped working on jaunty and I was wondering whether this was a common problem?
<funkyHat> conduit in jaunty depends on scrollkeeper... is scrollkeeper going to be installed in jaunty instead of rarian?
<funkyHat> (i'm trying to install conduit 0.3.15 in intrepid to see if a bug is still present and it's depending on scrollkeeper)
<funkyHat> My guess is it's a dependancy error by whoever packaged conduit for jaunty, I thought here might be the best place to ask
<bhale> is there a way to make network manager ignore the vmware bridge interfaces - unchecking Connect Automatically will not persist
<albert23> funkyHat: rarian provides scrollkeeper, so there shouldn't be a problem with that dependency
<Grapz> histo, I'm having problems getting sound in Totem and Rhythmbox using Pulseaudio. I get sound when I use gstreamer-properties and press 'test', or when I use gst-launch-0.10 playbin, but not when playing videos in Totem
<Grapz> and why can't i find the option to remove auto-completion of nicks in X-Chat Gnome :p
<IdleOne> Grapz: Settings>Prefferences>Input Box and uncheck the approriate box
<funkyHat> albert23: ah, in intrepid it doesn't 'provides' only 'replaces', is there a difference?
<albert23> funkyHat: yes, there is a big difference. But also in Intrepid, rarian-compat provides scrollkeeper
<funkyHat> albert23: oh yeah, was looking at the wrong list!
<albert23> and rarian-compat is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<funkyHat> albert23: yeah that's the reason I was having an issue with installing conduit
<funkyHat> It wanted to install scrollkeeper, so it was trying to remove rarian-compat and therefore ubuntu-desktop, so I thought something must be up
<funkyHat> I'll try installing it with dpkg instead of gdebi
<albert23> funkyHat: Well, that is strange. As rarian-compat provides scrollkeeper, the system should not want to install scrollkeeper
<funkyHat> albert23: worked fine when I installed using dpkg, looks like a gdebi bug
<albert23> funkyHat: that may be worth to report on LP
<funkyHat> Yep will do
<funkyHat> Looks like it's already reported #192939
<mnemo> my sound has stopped working in jaunty all the sudden... when I play stuff in totem I see the visualizer plugin running but there is no sound... how can I debug this futher (rule out problems) so that I can file a good bug on it?
<funkyHat> Oh no it
<funkyHat> 's not
<charlie-tca> mnemo: this seemed to work yesterday; asamixer -Dhw:0  and see if unmuting stuff helps
<mnemo> thanks thats a good idea
<mnemo> didnt help though
<mnemo> i unmuted everything and increased all the volumes... nothing
<mnemo> card is an intel hda Realtek ALC889A btw
<Alexia_Death> mnemo: it should work for you aswell
<Alexia_Death> mnemo: do you have multiple sound cards?
<mnemo> nope just this one (its built-in to the motherboard)
<mnemo> it worked out of the box on intrepid and also on jaunty while it still had the .27 kernel
<Alexia_Death> mnemo: do aplay -l
<mnemo> the kernel module seems properly loaded as well -> http://rafb.net/p/Izyxz228.html
<Alexia_Death> and tel me what you get.
<mnemo> http://rafb.net/p/fPT1yS88.html
<mnemo> even if there is two sub devices that no problem right?
<Alexia_Death> mnemo: can I see your screenhot of alsamixer
<Alexia_Death> ?
<Durandal> Can someone help me? After I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, the login screen goes white and freezes
<mnemo> Alexia_Death: http://mnemo.minimum.se/Screenshot.png
<Durandal> is there anyway to downgrade from 8.10 back to 8.04?
<Alexia_Death> mnemo: hmmm.... no extra clues. sometimes devices have some switches or alike... perhaps theres a mute shomewhere in pulseaudio side?
<mnemo> just running "alsamixer" with no params also has all levers on max and no MM mutes
<Alexia_Death> see what pulseaui control shows?
<mnemo> Alexia_Death: where can I find that?
<spitfire_> Alexia_Death: alsamixer Dhw
<Alexia_Death> click on the volume icon?
<spitfire_> mnemo: rather pavucontrol
<mnemo> Alexia_Death: it has changed in jaunty
<Alexia_Death> yes. thees a button
<spitfire_> mnemo: run pavucontrol
<mnemo> ok
<mnemo> I can see the output device playing inside pavucontrol
<spitfire_> mnemo: alsamixer -Dhw
<Alexia_Death> spitfire_: his alsamixers controlls are unmuted
<mnemo> doh, sorry guys I screwed up big time
<Alexia_Death> totem?
<mnemo> I got the mic and output cables switched
<Alexia_Death> LOL
<mnemo> omg sorry for wasting your time
<mnemo> thanks a bunch for helping out though
 * mnemo blushes
<Alexia_Death> ;)
<Durandal> Can someone help me? I get a frozen login screen after upgrading to 8.10, I used ALT+CTRL+F1 to get to the terminal and get this error:
<Durandal> usplash: setting mode 1152x864 failed
<Durandal> usplash: using mode 1024x768
<spitfire_> usplash doesn't have anything tp do with gdm
<Durandal> so, is there another way to get past the frozen white screen?
<Alexia_Death> Durandal: what graphics driver you use?
<Durandal> I'm not sure, how can I find out?
<TheInfinity> hmm. wrong channel?
<TheInfinity> and: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> Durandal: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<ikonia> Durandal: this channel is for jaunty development talk only
<ikonia> Durandal: #ubuntu is the correct support channel
<Durandal> I'm using 8.10. what version is jaunty?
<bhale> 9.04
<ikonia> Durandal: #ubuntu is the correct channel please
<I_Am> lo
<I_Am> i get an error when trying to upgrade to jaunty
<I_Am> http://fpaste.org/paste/1175
<spitfire_> I_Am: clean install is always a better way
<I_Am> i know but i'd like to try an update
<I_Am> its my testing machine
<legodude> update worked fine for me
<Alexia_Death> Ive been doing updates for ages:P
<Alexia_Death> This machine was installed as edgy
<Alexia_Death> all have worked, half of them have been to alphas and needed some trick in the process...
<spitfire_> efghi
<spitfire_> lol 5
<spitfire_> 4
<ikonia> ?
<Melik> Version: 180.22 << is that the latest nvidia drivers?
<Alexia_Death> Melik: yes
<Melik> Alexia_Death, have you tried it? Can you confirm if they work with new xorg?
<Alexia_Death> I havent tried .22
<Alexia_Death> 180 kernel module does not buld for 2.6.27
<Alexia_Death> err
<Alexia_Death> 2.6.28
<Alexia_Death> builds for .27
<Alexia_Death> with .27 kernel it can be loaded with ignoreABI true, but its not stable
<Melik> ah i see, thanks mate
<Alexia_Death> Melik: as a side issue, nv driver was causing issues in kernel for .27.
<Melik> man i did a really dumb thing :/
<Melik> i upgraded my REAL ubuntu partition to jaunty
<Alexia_Death> Melik: I do that habbitually. im a masochist :P
<Melik> haha
<Melik> all i know is its a pain to be in 800 x 600 :(
<Melik> everything is so HUGE
<Alexia_Death> Melik: use nv
<Alexia_Death> all but 3d should be ok
<Melik> eh, i think im going to go ahead and just wait for the new nvidia drivers
<DomiX> hi
<Melik> all i know is, i'm not quite font of the new sound preferences thing
<DomiX> why should I do '/etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset' to have sound?
<ikonia> DomiX: to load the settings you saved ?
<Melik> so i just use alsamixer -Dhw
<DomiX> ikonia: no
<DomiX> ikonia: I didn't touched anything about alsa, only updating via update manager
<Alexia_Death> DomiX: theres a bug in the latest alsa_utils
<DomiX> Alexia_Death: ok thx
<DanaG> argh, the new audio thing is not a good replacement for the old gnome volume control.
<DanaG> The old one gave all real device mixer controls; the new one does not.
<DanaG> The new one also doesn't do what it claims to, which is to supersede pavucontrol.
<DanaG> Unless I can route different apps to different devices... the gnome thingy fails.
<Alexia_Death> Id love pulse audio if it worked perfectly
<DanaG> Anyone know where to get a nice, high-quality Ubuntu sticker?  I want one that looks just as modern as the Vista one, not one that looks like the old XP stickers.
<DanaG> I'd like PulseAudio even more if it had an easy way to make it automatically bind certain HID devices to control the volume of certain audio devices.
<DanaG> Right now, I have that, but it's not automatic.
<DanaG> I had to create a hal fdi file, a udev rule, AND add a manual load-module command.
<DanaG> argharargasdfasdf
<DanaG> argh, keyboard lag, that was.
<DanaG> argh, new udev doesn't create a /dev/input/by-id for anything.
<DanaG> ... and no /dev/input/by-path for my usb device.
<DanaG> udevinfo: command not found
<andersk> apport reporting seems broken.  It opens Firefox with a URL that starts file:///ubuntu/+source/package/+filebug/...
<DanaG>   24.4% (1132.2)   USB device  6-1 : USB Audio ()
<DanaG> wow, that's a lot of wakeups, isn't it?
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-11
<vhaarr> crimsun: downgrading those packages to -ubuntu1 and then reinstalling the nvidia driver "fixed" it here
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<sirninja> I'm using the lucid alpha. Mostly everything works great, but when use the volume control keys on my laptop, it controls the pulse audio volume, not the master track volume, what happens is once I get a little below halfway pulseaudio brings the master track down to 0 so I don't hear anything. I resolved this same issue in Karmic by editing some file, I just can't remember which one. Does anybody know what file I need to edit to
<sirninja> fix this?
<alex_mayorga> is there a GUI to configure notifications behavior?
<RAOF> For notify-osd?  No.
<RAOF> There is no configuration for notify-osd notifications.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, that's bad I guess
<bjsnider> DanaG has also complained about that
<alex_mayorga> notifications won't show on top of a full screen Firefox window for example
<alex_mayorga> I'd like to have a saying on that behavior
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: did you reported it as bug?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Urgent notifications should show on top of everything, but full-screen firefox should trigger the “disable non-urgent notifications when in a presentation” mode.
<RAOF> So, that'd be expected & intended behaviour.
<bjsnider> what is an urgent notification?
<RAOF> Something that's been tagged urgent :)
<RAOF> For example, the your-battery-is-about-to-die notification is tagged urgent.
<RAOF> But song change notifications aren't.
<bjsnider> restart required because of a kernel update?
<RAOF> IIRC there are 3 priorities for notifications, but I think we only use urgent/not-urgent.
<RAOF> I don't think that should be urgent.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, it would be cool if I get a saying on "urgency"
<RAOF> You'll notice that Lucid's notify-osd has all sorts of debugging displayed?  The blue bar at the top says “low - report incorrect urgency” for most notifications; that's what this is.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Possibly?  What would you actually like to do with it?
<alex_mayorga> mail or twitter might be "urgent" for me, but powers that be decided they're "low"
<alex_mayorga> or I might have to want to see everything even with a full-screen app
<RAOF> At the moment, that means you don't want to use notify-osd.
<alex_mayorga> I bet there are many more valid user cases
<alex_mayorga> so configuration is out of the question?
<RAOF> At the moment, yes.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I'll take it as it is then
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Bring up your use-cases on the atayana list; maybe they'll be able to work something out.
<alex_mayorga> is the're a config file somewhere?
<RAOF> Notify-osd is deliberately unconfigurable at the moment to make it more likely that people will make the default behaviour right.
<DanaG> But it my case, it instead makes things really bad.
<DanaG> Guess how long it takes me to read the following notification... and how long it leaves it on the screen...
<DanaG> Ambient Light Sensor:
<DanaG> ON
<DanaG> Takes me, oh, 1/8 to 1/4 second to read.... but it stays on the screen for 10 seconds!
<bjsnider> they can certainly code in a correlation between length of message and length of display time
<bjsnider> even if it's something simple like 1 second per word
<DanaG> The default minimum-time is also way too long.
<DanaG> It doesn't take 10 seconds to read a track-change notification (example: quodlibet).
<DanaG> Skip 6 tracks... and it'll take a full minute before it shows the track you're actually on!
<bjsnider> ah, i see why that doesn't apply to me. banshee doesn't support libnotify
<bjsnider> yet
<RAOF> Yes it does.
<RAOF> Is yours not displaying track change notifications?
<bjsnider> negative
<bjsnider> but i'm on karmic
<bjsnider> it's not in the extensions list
<RAOF> Works on my Karmic install.
<RAOF> It's in the “Notification area” extension; it's not an extension of its own.
<alex_mayorga> I think is plainly arrogant to decide for users, what's important or not or how fast they should read and such
<RAOF> It perhaps should be.
<bjsnider> is it an extension or is it a feature?
<bjsnider> ok, that explains it. i disable all notification area icons
<DanaG> Yeah, arrogant is a good word.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: So, how would you set the importance?  Would you have each application that raises a notification have an option to set its importance?
<RAOF> The importance has to come from _somewhere_
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: that's how I felt the moment I discovered I didn't have any for of saying on the "feature" logic
<bjsnider> but you don't want to expose things to users that let them screw up the system without being able to easily fix it, ie. the kde approach
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, ask me the first time an app wants to notify
<RAOF> What if the app has multiple different types of notifications?
<DanaG> I do see the overly-configurable bit... check out the qtcurve settings.  At the very least, they should have the presets more easily accessible instead of buried with the oodles of settings being the main thing.
<alex_mayorga> let me say OK I want to see these notifications, or I don't care at all
<RAOF> “New email arrived” and “Sending email failed” and ...
<bjsnider> DanaG, isn't everything in kde buried in oodles of options?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: And if you now want to turn those notifications back on?  Where's the option hidden?
<bjsnider> probably in a giant page full of incomprehensible options
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: System > Preferences > Notifications is what I was looking for
<ChogyDan> are the wifi notifications changes at all?  I haven't started testing yet...
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: And that would list every application that has ever sent at least one notification?
<bjsnider> it would have to, to be consistent
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: how about all the ones that are running at the moment?
<bjsnider> it would also violate gnome's rules on these things
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: There's no way to work that out.
<RAOF> Apps don't register with the notification daemon, they just say “hey, display this now”.
<alex_mayorga> it's tricky business I know, but not having any kind of saying is baffling IMHO
<RAOF> I don't find it particularly baffling; I don't want to have to mess around with this stuff.  It should just work, and not get in the way.
<alex_mayorga> it all started to copy growl if I'm not mistaken, and I believe growl is configurable
<RAOF> No, notify-osd wasn't intended to copy growl.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, what works for one person might be intolerable to another
<RAOF> Indeed.  But that's surprisingly uncommon.
<RAOF> For something as basically insignificant as notifications it *should* be possible to get something that works well for 99% of users.
<alex_mayorga> if you let me pick what notifications to receive it would work for a 100% DanaG and me might be the 1% that do want to fiddle with the details
<RAOF> The 1% not covered can either install upstream notification-daemon or notify-osd can grow some configuration, but the goal is to get to 99% first, so people complain.
<DanaG> My problem is that their minimum time is way too **** long!
<RAOF> DanaG: Is there a bug report for that?
<DanaG> 10 seconds to glance at 3 words.  Reasoning fail there.
<RAOF> Or have you brought it up on the atayana list?  I haven't noticed, but I may have missed it.
<DanaG> yup, digging it up now.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/423314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423314 in notify-osd "Unable to lower notification's expiry time than ten seconds" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<DanaG> Not sure why it's in Debian, and not in Ubuntu.
<alex_mayorga> how about if the user is a kid learning to read? 10 sec for 1 word might be too little
<DanaG> Would a little kid be using notify-send?
<DanaG> Or are you just playing devil's advocate, or such?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Or whatever the term is.  Taking arguments to the extreme.
<alex_mayorga> I participate on a foundation that tries to get Edubuntu for 1st to 6th graders, so yes
<alex_mayorga> hopefully they will
<DanaG> hmm, then they should make it NOT ignore the time specified!
<DanaG> That'd fix things.
<DanaG> There's already a solution... that they chose to throw away.
<alex_mayorga> So I should bug every app that uses notifications for controls?
<DanaG> No, I mean more just for notify-send, specifically.
<RAOF> Many apps that use notifications for controls are currently broken, yes.  They should get bugs.
<DanaG>  while (true); do notify-send this sucks;done;
<DanaG> And watch it take 15 minutes for them all to go away.
<RAOF> That's a part of the specification that's yet to been implemented, yes.
<alex_mayorga> also the fact that the notification dissipate when I mouse over it is counter intuitive, but I guess SABFL knew better
<RAOF> You have different intuition to me, clearly :)
<DanaG> oh, and now try moving your cursor over that stream of notifications.
<DanaG> It stops blurring.
<DanaG> Even if you jiggle the mouse.
<RAOF> So, that's a bug.
<DanaG> oh, and notify-osd is reeeeeeeeeeally really tiny for me, since I use half-integer font size 8.5.
<DanaG> Instead of 8 or 9 points, it looks more like I get, oh, 3 points.
<DanaG> Or 4.
<alex_mayorga> when a human is alerted to something the natural reaction is to try to respond if I'm not mistaken
<RAOF> Wheras one of the goals of notify-osd is to not distract people.
<DanaG> I'd say it fails at that, too. =þ
<RAOF> It's not so bad; maybe it could be better.
<alex_mayorga> again, if I don't get to pick how often or with what do I get distracted, then don't bother
<DanaG> And gnome-shell takes things to an extreme.
<RAOF> You can engage the don't bother me mode, and then you'll only get high priority notifications :)
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<DanaG> gdm on another computer I have around here: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/GDM-Screenshot.png
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I meant don't bother trying ;)
<DanaG> heh, notify-osd is like the energizer rabbit.  It just keeps going and going and <copy, paste>, <select, copy, paste>, <select more and get exponential copy-and-paste>
<alex_mayorga> besides what's the point if I didn't choose the priorities either
<RAOF> Because applications generally have a reasonably good idea of what the priority of their messages should be?
<alex_mayorga> I guess I need to go through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<alex_mayorga> Seems like I've found a Firefox bug then, as "Popular applications that have a full-screen mode (Firefox, Totem, OpenOffice.org, Vino) should have a visible option for whether/when to inhibit non-critical notifications when a window of that application is full-screen and focused."
<DanaG> Oh, and Flash fails, too... changing volume makes things un-fullscreen.
<RAOF> Yay, flash :(
<alex_mayorga> I guess I'll need to inspire myself and chip-in at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD/Comments
<alex_mayorga> after going through all the comments seems like mpt stopped answering to comments there anyway
<RAOF> Quite possibly; you'd probably be better served contributing to the atayana list.
<RAOF> launchpad.net/~atayana.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, do you think they keep an eye on this room log?
<RAOF> No.
<alex_mayorga> I guess I'll at least mail them the log tomorrow then
<alex_mayorga> FWIW
<RAOF> You can find them on #ayatana, though.
<alex_mayorga> I see you there :)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, are you part of the initiative?
<RAOF> No, not really.
<RAOF> I'm not on the DX team, no.
<vish> alex_mayorga: Bug #428509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428509 in notify-osd "Provide a configurable DND mode rather than suppressing all async notifications in fullscreen apps" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428509
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/
<DanaG> there's my bootchart collection.
<bjsnider> how much webspace does cal poly give you?
<DanaG> eh, only 300 megs for my total everything, including my roaming profile.  It used to be much more... but then they cut it way down.
<bjsnider> did you have to ask them for it, or did they send you instructions and so forth?
<alkisg> teeworlds complains "error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1". I see that it was moved /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 to /usr/lib/mesa/libGLU.so.1, should there be a symlink or something now that's moved?
<alkisg> *from
<DanaG> It's automatic -- anything in your www dir is made internet-accessible; I just set .htaccess to allow directory listing.
<DanaG> Computer Sci and Computer Engineering majors get profiles to use on the computer labs.
<bjsnider> DanaG, do they work on linux in any way in their studies?
<DanaG> Yeah, all the programming stuff we do is on Linux; Windows-specific programming hasn't been taught in any of my classes, at least.
<DanaG> They also used to have Solaris boxes; those were weird.
<DanaG> Different interpretations of POSIX.
<bjsnider> so in a sense, they're training you to be linux developers
<DanaG> Or something like that.
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<alkisg> Firefox gives me an .xml problem when trying to display its "certificates error" page: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/354983/
<alkisg> (I got this by just visiting https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20490 from Lucid..)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 20490 in general "PDF v1.7 asks to upgrade Adobe Reader" [Normal,New]
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<BUGabundo_work> ehe om26er
<BUGabundo_work> we dont usually go so long so quiet, right?
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: got some time to do some bash-completion testing?
<yofel> bug 218933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218933 in apport "bash completion for ubuntu-bug" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218933
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: nope. too much work today.... darn svn :(
<yofel> ^^
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: err wasnt that my bug from the other day?
<BUGabundo_work> nope
<BUGabundo_work> its older
<yofel> well, I only noticed it today since Rory posted a comment and I subscribed to apport mail a while ago
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<om26er> BUGabundo_work, its all quite out here
<om26er> the kernel update that arrived today what version is it?
<om26er> 2.6.32.x?
<yofel> -10?
<om26er> and if talking upstream
<om26er> 2.6.32.3?
<BUGabundo_work> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.10.10 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
 * om26er thought canonical was no longer supporting lpia
 * yofel too
<yofel> at least the ppa machines don't build lpia any more
<yofel> *for lucid
<om26er> what rhythmbox is playing becomes the status of empathy is it a feature?
<IdleOne> om26er: yes, it's allow $application to change my status to $song that is playing.
<IdleOne> it sucks
<om26er> i think it was a feature of MeMenu
<IdleOne> should be able to disable that in prefs
<om26er> IdleOne, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/505562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505562 in empathy "Music playing" [Low,Incomplete]
<om26er> it was supposed to be a future work in MeMenu  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu
<BluesKaj> well, kde failed on my last update/upgrade and now I'm forced to use gnome . I have a long list of unmet dependencies if i try to install kubuntu-desktop. Any suggestions from you kde fans/users ?
<yofel> as most kde packages are still FTBS I don't think there's much hope
<yofel> I hope they'll get this sorted out till alpha2...
<BluesKaj> I even tried to reinstall on / , but the kubuntu lucid installer on the live cd fails to launch.
<BUGabundo_work> [14:58]  * micahg suggests pinning all PPAs at 450 to insure you choose to install a specific package vs overwriting the package from the archive
<BUGabundo_work> [15:03]  * BUGabundo_work supports micahg idea
<BUGabundo_work> [15:03] <BUGabundo_work> micahg: would be great if mvo would expose that via  software-sources
<BUGabundo_work> [15:03] <BUGabundo_work> maybe right a spec for 10.10
<yofel> and how would you pin all ppa packages? or do you want to add a pin per ppa?
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: u can already
<BUGabundo_work> pin all PPAs
<yofel> huh? where?
<BUGabundo_work> [15:00] <micahg> nasam: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355048/ [15:00] <micahg> add that to /etc/apt/preferences [15:00] <micahg> you might have to create the file [15:01] <micahg> or you can add it to /etc/apt/preferences.d/ppa
<BluesKaj> yofel,  FTBS?
<BUGabundo_work> but directly in APT db, would be great
<BUGabundo_work> so even sources.list would have it inline
<yofel> BluesKaj: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.3.90-0ubuntu1
<yofel> ah, pin per origin, makes sense :)
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, that will also stop you from getting updates form the ppa
<joaopinto> from
<hggdh> fooroom
<meatbun> when u kill 9483 is there a way to confirm it before killig it? like print out the name of the service?
<Pici> meatbun: Are you running Lucid?
<meatbun> Pici: no
<Pici> meatbun: Then you should wait for an answer in #ubuntu.  #ubuntu+1 is only for Lucid support.
<Ian_Corne> how should we know what 9483 is?
<meatbun> Ian_Corne: that's the process ID in ps aux
<Ian_Corne> ok..
<Ian_Corne> well i'll stand by Pici 's statement :)
<knittl> yay, nvidia drivers in the archives! :)
<yofel> yep, finally ^^
<BluesKaj> which nvidia drivers?
<knittl> pulling the last upgrades, then installing nvidia-common, then rebooting, then use jockey, reboot. yehaa :D
<BluesKaj> using the glx-190 here
<yofel> BluesKaj: the old drivers are outdated, the new 'nvidia-current' package replaces it
<yofel> 190.53 at the moment
<BluesKaj> but I'm not very impressed with the framerate ..about 1/20th the speed of the previous
<knittl> btw, general question regarding ubuntu: everytime there is a kernelupdate i have to run dist-ugpgrade
<knittl> i guess i once installed a specific version, and since then ubuntu is complaining. or is this normal behavior?
<knittl> /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-common.config: line 11: [: too many arguments
<knittl> what's this?
<BluesKaj> yofel, are you recommending I drop the seven machines ppa repository ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: afaik yes, but you should ask bjsnider for more accurate infomation
<Ian_Corne> no that's normal knittl
<BluesKaj> I thought bjsnider was just =concerned with his flash devs
<Ian_Corne> i meant the dist-upgrade part
<knittl> Ian_Corne: ok :)
<knittl> there are quotation marks missing in the nvidia-common.config script
<knittl> should be /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-common.config: line 11: [: too many arguments
<knittl> wah
<knittl> should be if [ "${LATEST}" != "none" ]; then in line 11
<yofel> knittl: true
<knittl> yofel: just posted it in #ubuntu-x
<yofel> but another funny thing, I actually ran that script after fixing it and got: http://yofel.pastebin.com/f7b3ab945
<knittl> please install none none?
<yofel> intersting package, this 'none none'
<knittl> that's what i got right now :D
<knittl> after fixing it ...
<knittl> yofel: will it cause any problems or can i ignore that warning?
<yofel> dunno, first time seeing this for me tooo
<yofel> *too
<knittl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/505855 @ yofel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505855 in nvidia-common "/var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-common.config: line 11: [: too many arguments " [Undecided,New]
<yofel> knittl: thx
<knittl> nevertheless, i'm rebooting and then installing the drivers with jockey
<knittl> cu
<knittl> ubuntuone-syncdaemon is crashing constantly for me, but i couldn't find information on launchpad. any advice?
<knittl> constantly: on every reboot
<knittl> meh, installation of nvidia driver failed
<knittl> 010-01-11 18:23:07,729 WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia
<knittl> hm, are there any issues with standby? my screen stays blank after reboot. using nvidia driver i can issue ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<knittl> but that's not that comforting :D
<ssix> hey @all
<acicula> Ugh why does mouse integratio never work in Virtual PC :(, can Virtualbox handle amd64 on a x86 with the virtualization extenstions?
 * cwillu_web reads the channel topic especially because things are broken
<bjsnider> things are broken?
<cwillu_web> bjsnider: seem to be;  updated yesterday (about 4 days since the last upgrade), and x seems to hardlock the machine (doesn't even respond to alt-sysrq-b)
<cwillu_web> this was still under 2.6.32-9;  -10 doesn't act any differently though
<cwillu_web> one notable feature of /var/log/xorg.0.log is something to the effect of "no mode setting driver available", which seems odd on an intel chipset :p
<cwillu_web> added edgers at that point for no particularily good reason, and I get a partially working failsafe-x
<cwillu_web> question: can somebody tell me the four options that failsafe-x gives you?  I can see the list well enough to click on one, but not well enough to read them
<knittl> the first option is failsafe mode
<cwillu_web> yep, figured that one out :)
<cwillu_web> what are the others, do you know?
<knittl> the last one is exit to console
<knittl> and the other two are (don't know the order) reconfigure graphics and view logfiles
<cwillu_web> okay, that one doesn't work, probably because of kms being broken
<cwillu_web> reconfigure is the second one?
<knittl> could be, but could also be the third one
<cwillu_web> second option gives me a list of three options
<cwillu_web> none of which seem to do anything
 * cwillu_web tries a different approach
<cwillu_web> where does xorg's glx module live?
<cwillu_web> can anybody confirm that they've got /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so?
<knittl> what's wrong with setxkbmap?
<bjsnider> that would be a link
<cwillu_web> bjsnider:  to what?
<bjsnider> the actual file would be /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/standard/libglx.so
<cwillu_web> also missing :D
<cwillu_web> okay, this narrows things down
 * cwillu_web reinstalls xserver-xorg-core
<cwillu_web> different crash
<cwillu_web> [   18.093211] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit batch buffer, expect rendering corruption or even a frozen display: Input/output error.
<cwillu_web> and aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-intel, things look normal again
<cwillu_web> odd
<cwillu_web> I don't think I've had any crashes during upgrades
<seren__> has anyone tried kubuntu + plymouth ?
<seren__> does it start ? :)
<vish> bah , all i get in Ubuntu is "mountall cannot connect to plymouth" argh!
<seren__> I have seen people reporting it was working on ubuntu after today's update
<seren__> I have no idea what it looks like though
<seren__> but it is "different from fedora"
<CShadowRun> is nvidia proprietary driver working in lucid atm?
<seren__> using plymouth instead of usplash for kubuntu does not really work
<seren__> X does not start
<seren__> there is probably missing pieces
<alkisg> CShadowRun: it works for me...
<CShadowRun> alkisg: nice, ty
<coz_> hey guys...out of curiosity... are nvidia drivers not working again?
<coz_> they arent here  so I just wanted to check with you guys
<charlie-tca> AFAIK, they are broken
<coz_> charlie-tca,  ok   that's all I needed to know for now :)  thanks
<charlie-tca> welcome
<yofel> coz_: you did try to install nvidia-current ?
<coz_> yoasif,   from hardware drivers?  no I didnt
<coz_> yoasif,   trying now
<yofel> coz_: I'm yofel, not yoasif :P
<coz_> yofel,  sorry...bad tab habits
<coz_> yoasif,  apologies  guy
<coz_> yofel,   that driver failed to install
<coz_> yofel,  I will try again tomorroe
<coz_> tomorrow
<yofel> odd, works here (amd64)
<coz_> yofel,  according to /var/log/jockey.log    ERROR   could not find module nvidia
<coz_> yofel,   32 bit here
<yofel> oh, now that you mention it...
<yofel> it builds a 'nvidia-current.ko' not 'nvidia.ko'
<yofel> bjsnider: you here? is that a bug or will that work?
<coz_> yofel,  any issues reported with manual install?
<yofel> no, 'aptitude reinstall nvidia-current' works without error, but as I said, the module name is different from before
<coz_> yofel,  then I will download the nvidia driver and try a manual install
<yofel> I can't reboot my pc right now to test it though
<coz_> yofel,  rebooting now to test... if this fails  I will go for manual instal
<coz_> install
<bjsnider> there are some issues being worked out right now that will be fixed in the next couple of days
<coz_> bjsnider,  cool.... I want worried :)   I just checked in to see the current issues with the driver :)
<coz_> ok  manual install  worked fine ...for now :)
<FFForever> I know this isn't regular ubuntu support but i have been asking this a few times and no one has answered me in #ubuntu, I disabled the default messaging app and pidgin just stays in my tray, is there a way i can get the green tray icon back?
<coz_> FFForever,  I personally couldnt help with this since I never use pidgin
<FFForever> i prefer pidgin over empathy
<coz_> FFForever,   try the  #pidgin channel
<FFForever> coz_, the issue is ubuntu mods the pidgin source so they wouldn't help me or thats what they told me...
<coz_> FFForever,  ah I see... ok  sorry about that then
<yofel> FFForever: did you remove the indicator applet maybe?
<FFForever> yofel, i disabled it from starting up
<FFForever> like 2 months ago
<yofel> hm, afaik empathy has a green tray icon, pidgin should have a while sheet of paper with a small green icon on it
<yofel> ah, no, while message box with green circle
<FFForever> it just sits in my task bar at the bottom with no indications of new messages :(
<yofel> well, I'm no expert on this, I use psi in kde
<rrva> How can I identify which process is causing heavy disk i/o at the moment+
<yofel> rrva: iotop
<yofel> you might want to use 'iotop -o'
<rrva> how can I identify processes in io wait state?
<CShadowRun> hmm, just tried to install the alpha 1 of lucid, i selected "Install", it gave me a login prompt.
<CShadowRun> \o/
 * charlie-tca thinks you can hit enter on that one and keep going, if it is alpha1. The daily-live won't work.
<CShadowRun> haha, i tried ubuntu, and live...didn't think to try null
<charlie-tca> heh
<CShadowRun> is the partition editor stable?
<charlie-tca> one of the images I tested accepted it, when nothing else worked
<charlie-tca> Seems to be
<CShadowRun> just asking because i want to install it on a separate partition, don't wanna nuke my existing install particularly :P
<charlie-tca> I haven't nuked any yet, but my systems I install it on are test machines, and I don't worry about it
<CShadowRun> yea, i just wanna stick it on another partition to play with
<CShadowRun> Keeping my karmic install :)
<CShadowRun> k gonna go play with that, brb :)
<charlie-tca> It has worked on the ones I did it too. I had as many as 6 installs on a 40GB drive
<CShadowRun> no luck with null as the password :(
<CShadowRun> interestingly, it doesn't actually say incorrect password, it just goes black for a second and throws me back at the login prompt. Maybe X is crashing.
<charlie-tca> :-(
<CShadowRun> i'll try again with alpha2 :P
<charlie-tca> try it on user instead
<charlie-tca> All I could get was a little grey line for user name; so I hit enter and it went through
<CShadowRun> haha
<BUGabundo> evening
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> so Nvidia is cool again?
<BUGabundo> cause I got a biiigggg error
<BUGabundo> trying to install it
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit  /var/log/jockey.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/355196/
<yofel> more or less
 * BUGabundo heads to #-x
<yofel> yeah, coz_ said too that jockey fails
<coz_> yofel,  ah ok  :)
<yofel> the module name changed from nvidia.ko to nvidia-current.ko
<yofel> dunno if that was intentional
<coz_> yofel,  well  the manula install works fine at least for now
<coz_> manual
<BUGabundo> (10:01:04 PM) tseliot: jockey won't work with nvidia
<BUGabundo> (10:01:09 PM) tseliot: not yet, at least
<BUGabundo> I guess we need to move EVERYONE to #-x
<yofel> BUGabundo: just install the driver with aptitude, WFM
<BUGabundo> let me see what tseliot says
<yofel> hm, I was fine without nvidia-xconfig
<BUGabundo> FYI
<BUGabundo> (10:04:32 PM) tseliot: BUGabundo: ok, then just use nvidia-xconfig. As I said, it's better if you don't update your system today
 * yofel still wonders if someone wants to test the bash-completion in bug 218933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218933 in apport "bash completion for ubuntu-bug" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218933
 * BUGabundo ducks :S
<yofel> I never said you had to test it, and you were busy anyway :P
<DrHalan> hows lucid doing? )
<yofel> ok, X and KDE are broken
<DrHalan> lol kay
<DrHalan> isn't there already a freeze for alpha 2?
<yofel> well, X works mostly I think, but nvidia drivers are not quite ok, the opengl libs are messed up
<yofel> DrHalan: yes, but the mesa packages take longer than expected
<yofel> and KDE won't build without right now
<yofel> *without mesa
<yofel> then again, mesa should be mostly fixed now
<yofel> believing the X folks
<DrHalan> oh was tehre a new mesa release or are you building from trunk?
<BUGabundo> yofel: anyone reported kmail crash on delete?
<yofel> BUGabundo: I get kmail crashes when opening a mail
<BUGabundo> not here
<yofel> but right now we have  a KDE 4.4 beta2 / rc1 mix anyway
<BUGabundo> but I haven't upgrade last packages of it
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy kmail  Installed: 4:4.3.85-0ubuntu1
<yofel> you should wait 1 or 2 days before you do that
<bjsnider> nvidia and x at large will be ok after a couple of days
<yofel> DrHalan: not sure, afair they changed something in the packageging
<yofel> *packaging
<yofel> hi DanaG
<DrHalan> how is grub-pc doing. on karmic i can't boot from my software raid yet have to use super-grub-cd to boot
<Barridus_> fail
<yofel> o.O
<BUGabundo> HAIL
<yofel> ^^
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-12
 * genii makes more coffee
 * bjsnider drinks about 6 cups of it
<bjsnider> and is still drowsy
<genii> bjsnider: I empathise
<genii> Hm. I have no battery, apparently. But yet the machine continues to work
<maxb> Anyone else encountering a lockup on a black screen when booting?
<maxb> The only thing that I can think of that's changed recently is plymouth was installed
<maxb> Hmm. Not plymouth. mesa perhaps?
<crimsun> I boot with nosplash, enter my cryptsetup passphrase blindly, and continue
<yofel> I never use splash
<yofel> but mesa was pretty broken, the upload from a while ago should fix that though
<Daemonik> I'm using Ubuntu lpia, i386 software works fine, how can I force lpia to use i386 repositories?
<yofel> Daemonik: you'll have to reinstall the i386 version
<yofel> *i386 Ubuntu version
<yofel> Daemonik: official announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-November/000643.html
<virtuald> do anyone else get out of memory errors? i checked with memtest86+ and it reports no errors
<virtuald> this is on ati and nomodeset on the kernel command line does not help
<yofel> nope, at least not yet
<yofel> no ati though
<virtuald> i've seen it for at least a week
<Daemonik> yofel, That's not a solution by any stretch to this valid problem.
<yofel> if he doesn't think it is, waiting a moment to allow a reply before just vanishing would be nice...
<alex_mayorga> Hi, are "indicator applet" and "indicator applet session" broken?
<virtuald> (:
<alex_mayorga> never mind, I just saw them both on the updates
<alex_mayorga> any major breakage on the latest kernel?
 * yofel thinks he's loosing track of what's broken and what not
<yofel> alex_mayorga: no more than with the previous one yet
<alex_mayorga> yofel: i.e.?
<yofel> suspend broken for intel VGA
<yofel> that's the only thing that doesn't work for me though
<alex_mayorga> I don't think I've even tried suspend yet
<yofel> bug 492392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492392
<alex_mayorga> well if I'm not back soon something broke on this end
 * alex_mayorga knock on wood
<jordanwb> Did compositing disable on anyone when upgrading today?
<bjsnider> only do safe-upgrades for a couple days
<jordanwb> I'm looking to the xorg logs and it can't find the glx module to load
<jordanwb> looking at*
<bjsnider> right
<bjsnider> this problem will be solved in a day or two
<jordanwb> fair enough
<jordanwb> I searched the bugs report and didn't find one, so I posted one using ubuntu-bug
<bjsnider> it is solved, but the packages have to be uploaded and built
<bjsnider> there is a bug already but i don't know the number
<jordanwb> okay
<jordanwb> There is currently an update for xserver-xorg-core
<akio_> holy crap my keyboard is no longer working as an input device in X!
<akio_> I'm running this using X forwarding
<akio_> any ideas?
<Ahmuck> Xsession: unable to launch "/usr/bin/startldxe" X session --- "/usr/bin/startldxe" not found; falling back to default session. [okay] - Lubuntu Lucid Lynx Alpha1
<Ahmuck> new install
<akio_> hello
<akio_> I have no issue inside a tty
<akio_> with the aforeentioned keyboard issue
<akio_> aforementioned*
<mrmcq2u> Hi, I installed the rgba/client side windows ppa and I was wondering if there is a good way of reverting back without needing to do a fresh install?
<DanaG> ppa-purge can do it -- not sure where that script itself is actually kept, though.
<RAOF> Yeah, easy.  Either use “ppa-purge” from the xorg-edgers archive, or “sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-0=2.19.2-1ubuntu1"
<mrmcq2u> so ppa-purge ppa:nameofppa ?
<mrmcq2u> package management would be so much easier if we had a semantic file system which treated files like git :)
<akio> anybody got an idea as to how to troubleshoot a keyboard not working in X?
<akio> works in a tty
<mrmcq2u> hmmm.... compiz wont enable
<akio> the touchpad works but no keyboard
<nulled> jono: love your show shotofjaq...
<jono> nulled, thanks so much!
<jono> we are really keen for people to spread the word, so tell your friends :)
<jono> also #shotofjaq :)
<nulled> you guys were literal fortune tellers on LUG radio... than most of you got hired by Canonical... (Where did this ubuntu thing come from? Out of now where?) Amazing history... also I listen to FLOSS Weekly... keep up to the good work
<nulled> yep will do
<jono> nulled, hehe :)
<jono> thanks so much!
<jono> we have a new shot out tomorrow
<jono> discussing Skype
<jono> or it might be out today, depending on your timezone :)
<nulled> great
<nulled> keepit raw
<nulled> we like raw
<jono> nulled, oh we plan to get rawer :)
<nulled> Aq has an amazing mind... always on point
<jono> nulled, Aq is awesome :)
<ouyes> hi please take a look at this i need your suggestion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376583
<coz_> hey guys..real quick...manual install of nvidia drivers...compiz plugin dont work...I havent looked into it far enough to see if it was the nvidia driver  or compiz packages yet...but thought i would put it out t here incase
<hifi> manual install of nvidia drivers -> fail miserably
<coz_> hifi,  on this level of lucid you mean?
<coz_> hifi,  the driver is working but not most of the compiz plugins
<hifi> any level, don't do it man
<coz_> hifi,  oh I generally always do it :)   dont feel bad ... this is my regular habit
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<knittl> syntax error: File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pyatspi/__init__.py", line 42 finally:
<knittl> oO
<maxb> Anyone else encountering a lockup on a black screen when booting lucid?
<maxb> at the point where X would start
<joaopinto> maxb, there is more people reporting it, with intel graphics
<Hew> I just updated and restarted and now I can't boot. Known issue?
<maxb> Hew: Intel graphics hardware, perchance?
<Hew> no nvidia
<Hew> 7600GT
<BUGabundo_work> hew should have doen upgrade
<BUGabundo_work> tseliot asked yerterday to hold on 48h
<BUGabundo_work> nvidia and MESA mess
<BUGabundo_work> try to revert packages hew, or ask for further help in #ubuntu-x
<Hew> ah ok, I saw a nvidia-current package appear so I tried to use that, I guess that's the problem then
<Hew> ok thanks BUGabundo_work
<BUGabundo_work> no...
<BUGabundo_work> -current is the old one
<hifi> my radeon kms tty isn't initializing btw
<BUGabundo_work> and should be replaced by new one
<BUGabundo_work> as soon as it go stable
<hifi> X works fine, but tty is black
<BUGabundo_work> Hew: but do try to run nvidia-xconfig
<BUGabundo_work> seems to help
<Hew> well I'm at busybox shell atm
<BUGabundo_work> autch
<CosmiChaos> lol upgrades killed the opengl-star
<CosmiChaos> nvidia-setttings says on glx tab: failed to query the GLX server vendor
<CosmiChaos> any gl-app including compiz refuse to work x(
<CosmiChaos> wtf who installed glx-195, i forced 190.30 beta damn
<CosmiChaos> i need to remove all that ubnntu nvidia driver O.o
<yofel> CosmiChaos: the nvidia driver packaging has changed completely
<CosmiChaos> ok i just remove it and reinstall nvidia beta 190.30 from tty1
<CosmiChaos> re everything is back to normal
<CosmiChaos> seems to be the regular procedure when using nvidia-betas
<CosmiChaos> because nvidia-com installs nvidia-glx
<CosmiChaos> common
<CosmiChaos> so on update it reinstalls the packages, i was never informed that it going to install new package nvidia-glx
<CosmiChaos> while i always use synaptic
<CosmiChaos> same goes for kernel upgrades
<yofel> CosmiChaos: since the packaging has changed, the nvidia 185 updates are forced since the -glx packages are obsolete
<CosmiChaos> because that nvidia-installer of course does not provide a routine to trigger rebuilding kernel modules for non actual but highest installed version
<CosmiChaos> obsolete???
<yofel> CosmiChaos: the new packages are nvidia-current nvidia-173 and nvidia-96
<CosmiChaos> yes but there are not obsolete, seems that them are still the basic driver and current is just a transitional package
<yofel> CosmiChaos: what I meant is that the 'nvdia-glx-173' etc. are obsolete
<CosmiChaos> oh right current does not installglx-185
<CosmiChaos> really... weird
<yofel> the packaging has changed so that you can now actually have all drivers installed at the same time
<CosmiChaos> and glx-185 is versioned 190.53 lol
<yofel> CosmiChaos: yes, transitional package
<BUGabundo_work> CosmiChaos: here is a free tip: $sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo_work, sucks
<yofel> uh, wait, with the new packaging they even shouldn't interfere with the nvidia.com driver anymore, as the module names are different
 * BUGabundo_work is so confused about the new nvidia drivers
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo_work, why should i do that, it would not help me in using nvidias-beta packages mrore comfortable
<CosmiChaos> and still i do this safe-upgrade likely manual
<CosmiChaos> sometimes you dont want to install new packages even if they dont require to uninstall something
<CosmiChaos> i just lock the nvidia packages hehe
<CosmiChaos> lockt to version: not installed works fine
<yofel> CosmiChaos: if I understand the new packaging right, you shouldn't have a problem having -current installed while using the nvidia.com beta driver
<CosmiChaos> see i want the upgrade not to install something, not not to remove something
<BUGabundo_work> CosmiChaos: aptitude hold PACKAGE
<CosmiChaos> it makes the glxinfo.so not a ssymbolic link to what library 190.53 used so opengl was not available
<BUGabundo_work> but u out of luck. new Xorg requires new driver too
<CosmiChaos> i need to twice reinstall the beta and reboot
<CosmiChaos> and now i need to go
<CosmiChaos> cya
<CosmiChaos> no xorg would not use proprietary nvidia drivers ;)
<CosmiChaos> i guess they will rely on nouveou
<CosmiChaos> even the nvidia-installed newly says failed distrtibution script something lately in lucid
<CosmiChaos> well really cya
<Hew> Any ideas how I can rescue my system from a busybox shell? I'm in a chroot now from a LiveUSB but not really sure where to start.
<Hew> sometimes I get these errors instead when booting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355432/
<BUGabundo_work> Hew: how about remove nvidia drivers?
<BUGabundo_work> VESA would at least allow bootng
<Hew> BUGabundo_work, is it getting that far in the boot process? I'm not sure, usually xorg/nvidia problems gives me the option to use the low graphics mode
<Hew> with these mountall errors I don't have a terminal or anything
<Hew> and I'm not too sure how to add/remove things from the chroot I had open earlier
<BUGabundo_work> Hew: i've read fta had probs with grub
<BUGabundo_work> not sure u are that far back stuck
<Hew> ok I might give it 24h to see if it's some new issue, but if it's not I'll just reinstall
<alkisg> Hew: doesn't selecting the recovery mode from grub help?
<Hew> I can't even work out how to get into grub2, it just says "grub loading" no matter how much I hit esc
<alkisg> Try with shift pressed
<Hew> haha thanks alkisg that worked, loading into recovery mode of an old kernel :D
<alkisg> Hew: do give this a try: apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<Hew> done alkisg, should I try restarting now?
<Hew> fyi I'd be happy enough getting things working with nv
<alkisg> Well, I don't really know what your problem was, but this command fixes some things that broke today... so sure, you can try rebooting...
<Hew> ok thanks alot for your help alkisg, it's looking a lot more promising
<Hew> alkisg, I've booted in low graphics mode on and old kernel. This is good enough for me for the time being. Thanks!
<alkisg> Hew, you're welcome
<BUGabundo_work> Hew: i know, the hidden grub sucks :(
<Hew> it should say 'press shift for menu' or something
<Hew> thanks for your help too BUGabundo_work :-)
<om26er_> until yesterday everthing was just fine and today there are many applications malfunctioning
<zoobox> Hi, is there a time-schedule on a webpage somewhere that lists when things in next version of ubuntu happens? like when will the first alpha (or what is is valled) that you don't have to compile yourself be released and things
<Ian_Corne> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Ian_Corne> otherwise check the topic
<zoobox> oh oups.. there is allready an alpha :-}
<BUGabundo_work> zoobox: forget the alphas. go for dailies
<rrob> Hi all, pls do you know which sound system is used in Ubuntu 9.10?
<knittl> rrob: pulseaudio
<rrob> thanx
<rrob> And alsa controls tools didnt work right now, isnt it?
<knittl> pulseaudio still uses alsa behind the scene as far as i understand
<rrob> Im googling how to switch default soundcard.
<coz_> hey guys...how do you pull up  "About Ubuntu"  via termina?
<rrob> coz_: do you have icon on desktop?
<rrob> me not, i have erased it
<coz_> rrob,   no I dont
<rrob> create new user, logon as him, you will have icon on panel
<rrob> right click - properties and you will see command how to run about ubuntu
<coz_> rrob,  the reason I am asking is that  "About Ubuntu" window opens with nothing in it and the cursor is excessively jumpy
<rrob> aaaa pardon, i think that you speak about ubuntu help
<coz_> i wanted to see any errors that may show up
<coz_> rrob,  no not ubuntu help
<rrob> understand, sorry, dont know
<coz_> no problem
<rrob> coz_: I found second button - gnome-about .) its package
<coz_> rrob,   apparenlty the error is    yelp ghelp:about-ubuntu
<coz_> the command  is    yelp ghelp:about-ubuntu
<coz_> rather   Yelper initialization failed for 0x97f0298
<rrob> sry, more googling
<Ian_Corne> coz_:
<Ian_Corne> yelp ghelp:about-ubuntu
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  yep got that thanks :)
<coz_> also found bug report
<rrob> and my problem .) ...  I found some cli commands how to switch default sound card via alsa, but they didnt work. Does anybody know some tool which can switch cards? gui or cli?
<Ian_Corne> 9.10 or 10.04?
<coz_> rrob,  is there an onboard card as well?
<rrob> 9.10
<rrob> coz_: yes
<rrob> onboard and audigy
<rrob> I want make shortcut for switching them.
<Ian_Corne> i'll have to redirect you to #ubuntu then rrob
<coz_> rrob,   I have not seen anything to  switch cards  although you could disable the onboard via the bios
<coz_> rrob,   you could also try #also channel or ##linus
<coz_> ##linux
<rrob> you can switch it via standart soundcard gui, but its about 5clicks
<rrob> i need to simplify it
<rrob> ok, im going to #ubu, bye
<om26er> the whole lucid cycle everything was fine but today's updates were a disaster any specific package invloved?
<ripps> geez, the new 'me menu' takes up too much space on my panel
<BUGabundo_work> Ian_Corne: next time send him to #ubuntu-audio-help
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<acicula> heu moar ubuntu channels?
<BUGabundo_work> Ian_Corne: acicula: usually dtchen is around their, and since the backlog is smaller, it makes it easier to be supported
<nvme> can someone help me with udev, i cant figure out how to write a rules for my mouse (converting from fdi file)
<NateW> for some reason, wifi does not discover connections.. if i use "connect to a hidden network" and enter the information, i can connect just fine, but as soon as i disconnect, i have to repeat the process.. also it is not a hidden network since i can connect just fine in karmc..
<ibkanat> could I get some help? my wired eth0 wont work in lucid
<ibkanat> ifconfig
<ibkanat> and it shows the eth0 module but doesnt see router
<ibkanat> worked fine before upgrade
<ibkanat> or can someone point me to a network setup command
<ibkanat> or wiki
<BUGabundo_work> ibkanat: what card is it ?
<BUGabundo_work> lspci -b | pastebinit
<BUGabundo_work> lspci -v | pastebinit , actually
<ibkanat> lets see nvidia MCP51 built into my asus motherboard
<ibkanat> kernel driver in use forcedeth
<BUGabundo_work> u may also ask asac in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo_work> he is the guy behind NM
<ibkanat> capaiblities acess denied
<ibkanat> is it a permissions issue I added networking to my user
<ibkanat> is there a wiki for troubleshooting?
<ibkanat> anyone else have tips
<ibkanat> netmanger shows connected but cant ping router
<ibkanat> after I set the ip with ifconfig
<ibkanat> if  I could just get it to work for a little bit to update ..... ahhhhhhhhhhh
<komputes> ibkanat: which one do *you* want to use NM or ifconfig?
<komputes> they compete, that is to say Network manager takes over
<ibkanat> I would like NM to work
<ibkanat> anything is fine
<komputes> then NM it is
<komputes> what you you have in your /etc/network/interfaces
<komputes> (please pastebin it)
<ibkanat> hard to paste bin since no net
<ibkanat> just auto lo and
<ibkanat> iface lo inet loopback
<ibkanat> should I add eth0 auto?
<ibkanat> would it look like iface eth0 auto?
<ibkanat> should I add it static?
<ibkanat> just added iface eth0 inet dhcp
<komputes> ibkanat: you should not do anything yet ;)
<ibkanat> is that right?
<ibkanat> oop
<komputes> ok, then, troubleshoot it, let me know how it goes
<ibkanat> no I will remove and wait doesnt work
<ibkanat> ready
<ibkanat> should I wait for help?
<ibkanat> anyone else care to help?
<BUGabundo_work> FYI nvidia users: [17:52] <tseliot> BUGabundo_work: sure, it should be safe to upgrade. Note: after the upgrade (just to be safe) reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<jorgen> hi there!
<burzki> hey.  after the last kernel update a day ago, my '3' key causes a restart when used in an open program .. any ideas?
<FFForever> Anyone around?, I disabled the indicator applet and messaging app (Don't like it...) anyways how do i get the pidgin tray icon back?, last time i asked #pidgin they said you guys mod the source and won't help..., Also i know this is not #ubuntu but #ubuntu slides to fast and no one know hows to put the tray icon
<jpds> FFForever: Tools → Preferences → Always show system tray icon?
 * FFForever kicks self
<FFForever> I didn't see that before =\
 * jpds hugs FFForever.
<FFForever> How do you get on irc from your ds?
<jpds> FFForever: DS?
<FFForever> i guess its not initials ds?
<jpds> No.
<FFForever> I see
<jpds> Just a nick.
<FFForever> whats it stand for?
<jpds> Nothing.
<FFForever> Ahhh cool
<FFForever> What do you think mine is?
<burzki> !ot | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<FFForever> sorry xD
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> nvidia still DOA
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<arand> BUGabundo: Dogs On Acid?
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /var/log/jockey.log
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/355687/
<BUGabundo> arand: or my fav, dead on arrival
<burzki> BUGabundo, any idea why my monitor is not turning off during shutdown?  everything else seems to shutdown fine, but the monitor is left hanging on, machine wont turn off
<BUGabundo> no
<burzki> ati ratheon
<burzki> thx
<charlie-tca> bug?
 * charlie-tca just guessing
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: yes?
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, what about nvidia?
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: can't get 3D :(
<charlie-tca> guessing at burzki's issue
<charlie-tca> is it a bug?
<BUGabundo> ahh not me then
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> darn nick
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, I have nvidia-current installed, and the compiz desktop cube rotates.  Raise on rotate is not working.  And I do get a warning from VMware that GL isn't available.
<NoelJB> So something is b0rked.
<BUGabundo> the entire X and nvidia
<BUGabundo> at least you got 3D
<NoelJB> But apparently not everything.  NONE of the GL screensavers renders.
<NoelJB> The only 3D effect I can see is the rotating desktop cube.
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, from what I see in the change logs as updates come out, there are definite issues related to GL.
<burzki> charlie-tca, i imagine, though i dont know where to start looking for what the error would be.  started after an update several days ago
<charlie-tca> probably go away on its own too
<burzki> have been fussing with ati/radeon/fglrx packages ..
<burzki> eventually i imagine ..
<burzki> pain in the arse now, i cant shitdown w/o hard poweroff
<burzki> *shutdown.  sorry
<burzki> after yesterdays kernel upgrade, now my #three key causes a restart ..
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: what is the bug on nvidia?
<burzki> silly
<BUGabundo> no idea charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hmmm, it won't install from a new install today either
 * BUGabundo shouts: stupid postgres
<NoelJB> So far, though, lucid looks OK.  Suspend/resume are b0rked.  AW wants me to try without the real nvidia driver, so I'll give one of the toys are try for completeness.
<BUGabundo> how the heck do you purge a package that insistes in running dpkg --reconfigure 1st, but fails post install script ?!?
<NoelJB> dpkg --purge <x> doesn't work?
<Ian_Corne> normal unistall?
<BUGabundo> nope
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Easy.  You edit the postinst script!
<BUGabundo> just asks to run --configure .a
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> that's what I'm doint next RAOF
<BUGabundo> but will keep all the cruft of postgress
<BUGabundo> and a Stock program
<BUGabundo> due to a bad post install script
<BUGabundo> heck, I'm hacking apt db instead
<BUGabundo> takes less time
<BUGabundo> hope next release fixes this
<BUGabundo> bug reported any way
<RAOF> No, you just edit the postinst script to not fail, then purge as normal.
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> RAOF: if only I knew where the post install script is
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, what about dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq <package>  ?
<RAOF> BUGabundo: It's in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<BUGabundo> found it
<RAOF> BUGabundo: With all the other dpkg stuff :)
<BUGabundo> thanks to mlocate
<BUGabundo> thanks RAOF, for putting up with me, and my rattings
<pasjr> is 64deg c to hot to be running my laptop?
<BUGabundo> STUPID STUPID bug
<BUGabundo> tries to remove a dir that doesn't exist
<BUGabundo> I'm bashing the darn dev
<BUGabundo> pasjr: mine is at 58 GPU
<BUGabundo> CPU at 51
<BUGabundo> its ~8ºC room temperature
<pasjr> ok I have it running at 2.30GHz and its temp is 64deg C just making sure its ok
<RAOF> pasjr: No, not at all.  My ASUS runs between 70℃ and 90℃ under load.
<RAOF> (It triggers the emergency shutdown once it hits 90℃, though)
<pasjr> i used to be able to control the fan and temp in 9.04 but not in 10.04, or atleast I have not found the correct config for it
<pasjr> in 9.04 i could run 2.30GHz at 45degC
<BluesKaj> managed to get kde 4.4 back up and running after doing a hiatus on gnome for the last 3 days
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, apparently, we're missing libGLU.so.1
<BUGabundo> tell me about it NoelJB :(
<charlie-tca> bug 506618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506618 in jockey "Jockey failed to install nvidia current drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506618
<pasjr> 10.04 seems a little better with the recent updates, but i lost software center, but can access it via Ubuntu Tweak
<NoelJB> charlie-tca, I have nvidia-current installed.
<BUGabundo> more likely  bug 494166
<NoelJB> it installed fine, as far as I can tell.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494166 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "[lucid] nvidia-glx can't work with new xorg 7.5" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494166
<pasjr> is that normal right now?
<BluesKaj> damn jockey , it's flaky and should be depracated or dropped ...ppl are much better off to stop X in a tty and remove the old and install the current driver
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, not that one for me, either.
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, simply run apt-get install nvidia-current
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, it is under modification and will be updated soon
<NoelJB> bjsnider, any idea why we're getting libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: already have that
<BluesKaj> well, i hope so bjsnider , i had to do the above to rescue my setup
<BUGabundo> but its 2D
<bjsnider> NoelJB, negative
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you are using an unstable distro
<NoelJB> bjsnider, /usr/lib/GL is populated, but that libGLU is missing from wherever it was intended to come (mesa?)
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/355696/
<NoelJB> I'll check on karmic ...
<charlie-tca> Look at the jockey log and see if you have the error towards the bottom:
<charlie-tca> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find .
<charlie-tca> module nvidia
<charlie-tca> It can't install because the module is missing
<bjsnider> !find libGLU.so.1 lucid
<BUGabundo> anyone else noticing CPUs gettting set at PERFORMANCE instead of ondemand ?
<ubottu> File libGLU.so.1 found in ia32-libs, libglu1-mesa
<bjsnider> install ia32-libs
<NoelJB> charlie-tca, yes: $  modinfo nvidia --> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> my system is still trying to find it
<BUGabundo> lol
<bjsnider> the nvidia driver doesn't install or modify that file
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -S libGLU.so.1
<BUGabundo> libglu1-mesa: /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.070800
<BUGabundo> ia32-libs: /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1.3.070600
<BUGabundo> ia32-libs: /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1
<BUGabundo> libglu1-mesa: /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
<charlie-tca> Then how could it be installed?
<BUGabundo> I need the one in mesa
<pasjr> BUGabundo: yes but I can easily change it to ondemand if I want to
<BUGabundo> pasjr: requires ROOT
<BUGabundo> and is bad policy or bug
<charlie-tca> bjsnider: but the intallation fails and gives a message to check jockey.log
<pasjr> you can add cpu scaler to your menu bar and set it that way
<pasjr> works very well
<pasjr> I belive it is a bug
<BUGabundo> pasjr: I have that
<BUGabundo> I always have it
<BUGabundo> but last week stop working as expected
<bjsnider> reinstall libglu1-mesa
<BUGabundo> ie ONDEMAND
<pasjr> remove and re-add it
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo> pasjr: its not the applet
<BUGabundo> its a kernel policy
<pasjr> what dose your lshw show with and with out
<pasjr> the applet should fix your issue
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, the reinstall command doesn't work?
<BUGabundo> did
<BUGabundo> and did nothing
<bjsnider> does ls find the file?
<pasjr> do you have cpu scaling installed and working? it may have been removed in one of the updates
 * BUGabundo needs and SSD
<BUGabundo> $ mlocate libGLU.so.1
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.070800
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1.3.070600
<pasjr> some boards and cpu's have had that happen
<BUGabundo> pasjr: listen to me: always worked! started failing last week
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, that is two different versions
<BUGabundo> toshiba next to me with karmic is also failing now
<bjsnider> 070800; 070600
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> mesa and ialibs don't match
<pasjr> ok that tells me it is your cpu or setting in bios
<BUGabundo> great, another bug
<BUGabundo> or FTBFS
<bjsnider> what if you remove ia32-libs?
<pasjr> check your cmos battery
<pasjr> if it is bad it will lose settings as in cpu scaling
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> looks safe bjsnider
<BUGabundo> going fro it
<BUGabundo> pasjr: are you joking ?????
<BUGabundo> really! kernel sets it on boot via a policy
<BUGabundo> that currentily is ONDEMAND
<pasjr> no I had this happen on two older computers on 8.04
<BUGabundo> it has a script to test a certain few things, and if that fails, it drops to failsafe aka performance
<BUGabundo> seems that recently either the script or the set of tests subject it runs
<BUGabundo> is failing on my system
<pasjr> i dont know then with out sitting at your computer
<BUGabundo> anyhow
<yofel> pasjr: since Jaunty (I think) the kernel is set to performance on boot and an initscript sets it to ondemand later
<BUGabundo> dinner is served
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo> yofel: no. karmic did something diferent, I think
<yofel> hm, he's gone
<yofel> but the init  script is still there...
<pasjr> I have a Toshiba A505D and I have no problems it is AMD 64bit with a  Turion ultra dual-core mobile ZM-84
<pasjr> dumb question what is the diff between size and clock on cpu?
<Guest60617> hola
<Guest60617> alguien me ayuda a montar mi home encriptado?
<charlie-tca> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NoelJB> bjsnider, Creating a symlink from /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 -> mesa/libGLU.so.1 appears to resolve the problem.
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> that's dangly
<BUGabundo> when updates come
<BUGabundo> it may get screwy
<NoelJB> I'll post to LP later.
<NoelJB> I need to reboot to test something.
<CosmiChaos> Somethings wrong python-atspi is not correctly installed on my mashine, please help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355753/
<CosmiChaos> I mean python-pyatspi
<CosmiChaos> oh well theres already a bug open: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi/+bug/506278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506278 in at-spi "package python-pyatspi 1.29.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1 (dup-of: 506357)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506357 in at-spi "package python-pyatspi 1.29.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: invalid syntax error for python2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CosmiChaos> that broke half of my desktop environment
<CosmiChaos> got the workaround
<CosmiChaos> Guys my python is still broke, wether synaptic says it is correctly installed:
<BUGabundo> one more try
<BUGabundo> $ gdb --arg kmail --nofork
<BUGabundo> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<BUGabundo> 0x00000000018db000 in ?? ()
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> F
<BUGabundo> guess mutt will have to do
<bjsnider> are you a kde user?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> gnome
<BUGabundo> but I love kmail
<BUGabundo> been using it for years
<BUGabundo> plus TB 3.1 won't work with my accounts
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: what's the best way to use X from another remote PC?
<bjsnider> don't you have to install a bunch of kde runtime crap to use kmail?
<BUGabundo> do we still have XMDC ?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: a few, yes. worth it. believe me
<bjsnider> just because of mailing lists?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> work mail mostly
<BUGabundo> I stop reading MLs :(
<BUGabundo> not enough time
<NateW> my wifi isnt displaying available networks.. any ideas? or is this a known bug? (i can still connect to networks using "connect to hidden network")
<NateW> also i dont have this problem in karmic, so it is an issue in lucid
<genii> Just some oddities after latest dist-upgrade (KDE 4.3.90) , Firefox one here http://i47.tinypic.com/hs8fh3.png    and apparently no battery on my laptop here http://i45.tinypic.com/21j9hdj.png
<maxb> Has anyone figured out how to resuscitate Lucid on intel graphics hardware?
<maxb> By rolling back mesa and the X server I've at least got into X, but compiz seems greatly unhappy
<BUGabundo> me too maxb
<maxb> hmm - adding /usr/lib/mesa to ld.so.conf seems to be an acceptable kludge for now
<albert23> maxb: I only had to reinstall xserver-xorg-core to get X working again
<BUGabundo> yeah known
<maxb> Hmm. Maybe I'll dare upgrade mesa again and see if it survives, then
<DanaG> hmm, what's the difference between linux-alsa-driver-modules-alsa-VER-generic and linux-alsa-driver-modules-VER-generic?
<DanaG> One says "from alsa"; one says "from ubuntu"
<bjsnider> DanaG, an extra "alsa" in the name of the former one is the difference i see
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-13
<maxb> albert23: Hmm. mesa 7.7-0ubuntu4 breaks my system here
<albert23> maxb: did you reinstall xserver-xorg-core after the upgrade? (bug 506247)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506247 in xorg "Compositing cannot be re-enabled after upgrade" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506247
<maxb> I'm seeing a somewhat different failure mode: total lockup on a black screen when X starts
<DanaG> argh, something annoying about apt-listchanges:
<DanaG> In gnome changelogs... it has Fixes: (#xxxxxx) -- that links to debian bug tracker, not Gnome bug tracker as it should.
<agroker> just upgraded, and had a problem with gdm vs gdm 2.0 - none of them working
<HulkHogan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<NoelJB> Amaranth, you around?
<Altusanew> Hey is there anyone using TestDrive to test Lucid? https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<DanaG> ooh, new nvidia 96 driver.  Time to see if it's any less broken than the last 5 releases have been for me.
<DanaG> Well, no time to test right now; will do it later.
<NoelJB> Altusanew, no, I use VMware (and also have a separate partition).
<Altusanew> NoelJB: Oh well, thanks anyhow.  I was just trying to get into doing some testing and thought that TestDrive would help but it seams it is not designed to support 64 bit guests on 32 bit hosts.
<NoelJB> Altusanew, not testdrive's problem.  I'm not aware of anything that will efficiently host a 64 bit guest on a 32 bit host.  No point, really.
<NoelJB> Can't you tell test drive to run a 32bit version of lucid?
<NoelJB> Personally, except for my build systems, which are VMs specifically created for building packages for my 64 bit host, I tend to use 32 bit guests.  There are some performance benefits.
<Altusanew> NoelJB: Well Virtualbox supports it and I currently do it with VMs that I have set up myself but TestDrive is checking against the kernal version not against the CPU type.
<Altusanew> I can but I wanted to test some 64 bit specific this so that maybe I could use 64 bit in 10.04
<Altusanew> I am mostly using VMs to test out different distros and Ubuntu variants. Like server, Ubuntu (currently running Kubuntu) and netbook remixes
<bjsnider> DanaG, let me save you the trouble. it is as broken. there will be no difference
<bjsnider> if anything, the situation could be worse
<DanaG> The *segfault* situation I've griped about?
<DanaG> *segfault*
<bjsnider> nvidia has not released a new driver
<bjsnider> i'm sure alberto has
<bjsnider> but the contents of the driver package being prebuilt binaries the actual install scripts are all that changed
<bjsnider> prebuilt libraries i should say
<bjsnider> let's do a reality check here. nvidia does not have the manpower to create a really good driver for old hardware. that is not going to change. all they can afford to do is update the drivers so they'll run on the latest kernels/xorg releases. they cannot addd new features or fix bugs beyond that
<bjsnider> and that will not change
<bjsnider> nvidia's workstation customers are *not* using riva tnt2 cards
<RAOF> nvidia *totally* has the manpower to create a really good driver for old hardware.  However, there's no *business reason* why they'd bother, so they don't.
<RAOF> There's nothing particularly wrong with that.
<bjsnider> not the linux manpower they don't
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<RAOF> So, perhaps I could be plainer: nvidia could easily spend money to create a really good driver for old hardware, but chooses not to because there's no good business reason for them to.
<bjsnider> right
<RAOF> They might not *currently* have the manpower to create a really good driver for old hardware *and* a really good driver for new hardware, but that's entirely under their control.
<bjsnider> the point i was making is, don't expect that situation to change
<RAOF> Oh, absolutely.
<DanaG> I don't need "really good" for old hardware.
<DanaG> I just need either, A, specs, or B, not SEGFAULT!
<DanaG> That nvidia-96 driver has been broken the same exact way for, oh, 2 years.
<bjsnider> the nouveau guys do not need the specs anymore
<bjsnider> they've already reverse-engineered everything
<DanaG> Oh yeah, fixed-function hardware... easier to reverse-engineer.
 * DanaG wonders which will end up being more powerful: P4-Celeron 1.6GHz and geforce "four" (HAH!) MX... or Atom 1.6GHz +HT, and Intel something-or-other IGP.
<bjsnider> nvidia would have to hire people to go through documentation and release it, and we're currently in a depression
<DanaG> The least nvidia could do, would be to offer to lend nouveau devs the hardware to test.
<DanaG> That way the nouveau people could at least spare that expense.
<bjsnider> i seriously doubt that nvidia has a bunch of old hardware lying around to give to the nouveau guys
<bjsnider> however...
<bjsnider> DanaG has such hardware apparently
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one of my friends has a Dell XPS M1330, where the GPU has died twice.
<bjsnider> probably a bumpgate chip
<DanaG> Yup.
<crimsun> I have a diamond monster 3d and a 3d II
<bjsnider> i have a bumpgate chip here but it hasn't blown up yet in 2 years of constant use
<DanaG> crimsun: do you know the difference between the alsa-drivers package and alsa-drivers-alsa package?
<crimsun> ...the what?
<DanaG> linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-9-generic       linux-alsa-driver-modules-alsa-2.6.32-9-generic
<DanaG> linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-9-server        linux-alsa-driver-modules-alsa-2.6.32-9-server
<crimsun> from the ppa?
<DanaG> yeah.
<crimsun> the description should say
<DanaG> there's linux-alsa-driver-modules and linux-alsa-driver-modules-alsa.
<crimsun> if it doesn't, that's a boog
<DanaG> One's from Ubuntu, one's from upstream... but what are the significant differences?
<crimsun> what's the source ppa?
<DanaG> both are same version, both "500 http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages"
<DanaG> grr, apt-cache policy REALLY should show PPA name.
<DanaG> ppa.launchpad.net <YOINK> lucid/main Packages
<DanaG> that's all it gives.  Bleh.
<bjsnider> yoink?
<crimsun> that's lucid's, I guess
<DanaG> "yoink" as in it doesn't have that bit of information.
<DanaG> =þ
<bjsnider> i'm tempted to create a ppa called yoink
<DanaG> -Description: Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.32 on x86/x86_64 This package contains modules supplied by Ubuntu for Linux kernel 2.6.32 on x86/x86_64.
<DanaG> +Description: Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.32 ALSA snapshots. This package contains modules supplied by Ubuntu for Linux 2.6.32 ALSA snapshots from http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<DanaG> that's the diff between descriptions.
<DanaG> Looks like perhaps one is a metapackage?
<DanaG> yup.  the modules-VER one is a metapackage, the modules-alsa-VER is not.
<DanaG> But, one does not depend on the other.
<crimsun> yeah, that's a bug
<crimsun> I'll ping bjf about it
<crimsun> anyhow, they're drawn from http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.bz2 daily
<crimsun> so essentially you're getting either git master HEAD of sound-2.6.git or whenever t pushes a new tarball, whichever is newer
<crimsun> I don't commit my work in Ubuntu's kernel these days; it's all upstream directly
<crimsun> the side effect is that Ubuntu tends to get the fixes a couple releases (kernel-wise) afterward unless I Cc: <stable@kernel.org>
<DanaG> That's good for upstream, though.
<DanaG> I'd agree with that policy.
<crimsun> it's good for everyone, actually
<crimsun> the uninvasive stuff ends up in Ubuntu thanks to upstream point releases (via the Cc:)
 * DanaG saw that as C   (smiley of person with helmet)
<DanaG> C:)
<^arky^> This morning I am facing X freezes on intel
<yofel> meh, kde 215400 is still  there...
<ubottu> KDE bug 215400 in compositing "When the "Sliding Popups" effect is enabled there are visible artifacts if the panel is located in the top edge of the screen (the popup is not hidden completely)" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215400
<yofel> ^arky^: really? I booted an hour ago and my 945GME works fine so far, had a weired reboot on first try though
<yofel> suspenc fsck
<yofel> *suspect
<yofel> good morning folks btw ^^
<^arky^> yofel, the X just freezes think its that fancy splash
<^arky^> with the progess bar that might be the issue
<yofel> ^arky^: tried to disable splash in grub? Plymouth still needs some work I guess (I personally have splash always disabled)
<^arky^> it freeze when it says 'battery fully charged'
<^arky^> yes, I am trying to get newest packages and debug the issue
<^arky^> I am using old jaunty  machine get my morning work done  meanwhile
<iflema> ar0nic: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<iflema> ar0nic: in a terminal
<yofel> iflema: wrong channel? ^^
<iflema> hmmm
<wolter> hi, is synaptic package manager going to be present in lucid?
<yofel> wolter: I'm pretty sure it will (it's present now at least)
<wolter> oh ok
<wolter> is that i am writing the ubuntu manual and we need to know in order to keep/exclude the synaptic package manager subsection
<yofel> well I keep more track of the Kubuntu development than the Ubuntu one so I can't guarantee it
<yofel> maybe asking in #ubuntu-devel would be better in this case
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<yofel> moin BUGabundo_work
<knittl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi/+bug/506357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506357 in at-spi "package python-pyatspi 1.29.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: invalid syntax error for python2.4" [Undecided,Fix released]
<knittl> i still get the same error after upgrading
<knittl> i fixed it manually yesterday which worked fine
<knittl> how is >=python2.5 required? i don't see it in the code
<yofel> hm, lemme install 2.4 again and try it
<yofel> but who uses that anyway?
<knittl> i don't, but i still have it installed
<knittl> /usr/bin/python points to python2.6
<yofel> hm, running 'python2.4 __init__.py' indeed gives that syntax error
<yofel> well, the bug is fixed anyway...
<knittl> what is the bug?
<knittl> i still get the error, so i don't see it fixed
<yofel> s/bug/bug report/
<yofel> knittl: remove 2.4
<knittl> why?
<knittl> :D
<knittl> what if i still need it? ^^
<knittl> i mean, i don't ... but what about others?
<yofel> knittl: then just wait for the fix, the new package won't attempt to build the 2.4 .pyc anymore as it now depends on python (>=2.5)
<knittl> yofel: the bug was fixed in the package at-spi 1.29.5
<dupondje> I tought of something, why do we do a fsck @ boot ?
<knittl> that is the package version i recieved today
<dupondje> why not @ shutdown ?
<knittl> Setting up python-pyatspi (1.29.5-0ubuntu2) ...
<yofel> dupondje: please not, if I press shutdown I want it to shutdown, fsck at boot is ok
<dupondje> yofel: you can see it the other way, if I press shutdown, I go to sleep, I don't care if it keeps running for 10 more minutes ?
<yofel> dupondje: and if it finds an error it can't correct by itself and waits hours for user input? (and the battery dies in the meantime)
<knittl> yofel: so this is supposed to be the fixed version. but it still has the same code. i could apply my fix again, that works. but i wonder why it says "bug fixed" when it's still the same code and still syntax-erroring
<yofel> knittl: as I understand the bug it's the python2.4 execption handling that doesn't work as expected here, and just bumping the python depends is the smaller fix here
<knittl> yofel: yes, but if the dependency were bumped i wouldn't get an error, would i?
<knittl> and it's still in /usr/lib/python2.4 ... so what's wrong there?
<yofel> knittl: ... now that you mention it...
<yofel> argh...
<knittl> :D
<eagles0513875> hey guys where can i download the latest version of lucid
<eagles0513875> the one i have was pre alpha one and its not working right on a vm for me
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<eagles0513875> ty yofel
<knittl> ok, i gotta go. cu yofel, i will fix it again myself *g*
<yofel> knittl: have fun :/
<BUGabundo_work> 0/ yofel
<yofel> ?
<riphost> Hi, ive installed the commandline system, how do I make it startx on boot as my user?
<yofel> riphost: any reason you want 'just X' ?
<yofel> since you usually would use gdm/kdm to start X
<BUGabundo_work> riphost: in lucid?
<BUGabundo_work> service gdm start
<BUGabundo_work> or gdm start
<BUGabundo_work> what ever startup now uses
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: if he installed the server edition then he has no gdm
<yofel> afaik at least
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> then
<yofel> riphost: ping?
<BUGabundo_work> sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<yofel> [11:29] <riphost> nevermind think i got it
<yofel> from #ubuntu
<yofel> well then...
<eagles0513875> hey guys how is it that the ubuntu installer is more responsive and quicker then the kubuntu one
<eagles0513875> hey guys would installing a system on an lvm improve performance over all?
<CosmiChaos> (metacity:4142): atk-bridge-WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup.
<CosmiChaos> (metacity:4142): atk-bridge-WARNING **: IOR not set.
<CosmiChaos> (metacity:4142): atk-bridge-WARNING **: Could not locate registry
<CosmiChaos> Compiz refused to work, Cairo-dock does to
<CosmiChaos> any solution?
<CosmiChaos> Anyone familiar with that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi/+bug/506919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506919 in at-spi "package python-pyatspi 1.29.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> CosmiChaos: dup, give me a moment
<yofel> we talked about that a while ago
<CosmiChaos> well the problem is not really the errorless isntalaltion of that package
<CosmiChaos> but that at-spi service is dead since 1.29.5-0ubuntu1 for me
<yofel> CosmiChaos: bug 506357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506357 in at-spi "package python-pyatspi 1.29.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: invalid syntax error for python2.4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506357
<CosmiChaos> (metacity:13261): atk-bridge-WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup.(metacity:13261): atk-bridge-WARNING **: IOR not set.(metacity:13261): atk-bridge-WARNING **: Could not locate registry
<CosmiChaos> its not a fix
<yofel> well, I'm no expert on this
<CosmiChaos> I im with 1.29.5-0ubuntu2, that is newer
<CosmiChaos> it is not fixed
<CosmiChaos> and at-spi registry still not running
<CosmiChaos> and i have no idea to make my desktop work again :(
<edgy> Hi, zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-amd64.iso.zsync doens't complete the download, any hint?
<edgy> failed to retrieve from lucid-dvd-amd64.iso
<edgy> Aborting, download available in lucid-dvd-amd64.iso.part
<Ian_Corne> there's dvd's now?
<edgy> Ian_Corne: sure
<Ian_Corne> what do they offer extra?
<edgy> Ian_Corne: more packages
<BUGabundo_work> Ian_Corne: live and alternate into one, lang packs, etc
<BUGabundo_work> edgy: worked for me sunday. maybe the build failed?
<BUGabundo_work> edgy: try rsync instead, but do use zsync when it works
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: you had said nvidia was incompatible with xorg-7.5 yesterday right?
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: i read your line
<BUGabundo_work> it was still broken to me last night
<BUGabundo_work> not sure how it is today
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: no updates today for it
<eagles0513875> hey gnomefreak
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: ask in #ubuntu-x
<gnomefreak> hi eagles0513875 thanks BUGabundo_work i will
<eagles0513875> can i ask you guys a question
<eagles0513875> why on earth is the kubuntu install so much slower then the gnome installer
<BUGabundo_work> eagles0513875: dont ask to ask, just ask
<eagles0513875> performance wise when using the installer on gnome it seems so much faster
<eagles0513875> i must be goign nuts to think that wya
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: nvidia works for me know. i installed plymouth and it upgraded gdm and installed libdri-nouveau but i had nouveau left over from a while ago
<gnomefreak> i think that is the name of the package its right or at least close to the name
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: CLOOOOWWWW
<gnomefreak> plymouth should be replacing usplash in Lucid
<BUGabundo_work> i know
<BUGabundo_work> but it never installs :(
<gnomefreak> bug 506547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506547 in mesa "Some GL apps won't run: libGLU.so.1: No such file or directory" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506547
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: "never installs"?
<BUGabundo_work> well, refrasing: is never pulled by updates
<BUGabundo_work> sounds better yofel ?
<yofel> odd, ubuntu-standard recommends it
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: it hasnt replaced it yet so you have to install it
<gnomefreak> at least on apt/dpkg end
<BUGabundo_work> ha
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: are u sure? standard?? not desktop ?
<yofel> I thought the same, but apt-cache depends only shows plymouth in -standard
<gnomefreak> its standard
<BUGabundo_work> weird
<BUGabundo_work> so minimal systems will have it
<gnomefreak> show ubuntu-standard and look at recommends
<BUGabundo_work> very weird
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BUGabundo_work> hey blackxored
<BUGabundo_work> bhaafvpsdfjghs
<douglasawh-work> had anyone had problems with luksAddKey in lucid?
<blackxored> hey
<douglasawh-work> has*
<BUGabundo_work> sorry blackxored . was meant to BluesKaj
<blackxored> ok hi anyways
<DanaG> hmm, nvidia-96 won't even install.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f5f2af40d
<BUGabundo_work> ehe
<BUGabundo_work> no comments
<DanaG> And before I set it to "-x", it just did this:
<DanaG> setting up nvidia-96...
<DanaG> dpkg: error processing nvidia-96; postinst failed.
<DanaG> Absolutely no error message in between.
<vish> hmm,,...
<vish> what do they call it when both the router and the modem are set to pppoe configuration...?
<vish> double routing or something?
<vish> , i forgot what the term was :/
<yofel_> that's odd, I tried to install 96 just for fun 2 days ago and it worked
<yofel_> there was an update since then but nvidia-96 is still installed fine
<yofel> DanaG: that's odd, I tried to install nvidia-96 just for fun 2 days ago and it worked
<DanaG> Weird.
<DanaG> Anyway,  that system hasn't been booted in a while, so it has a bunch of other packages to update; I'm doing that bit right now.
<alex_mayorga> I'm getting "Network error" from ICQ in Empathy, anyone else?
<sammm> When is Empathy going to get MSN webcam support then?
<sammm> It's really annoying how lots of fit girls want to go on webcam for me but Empathy won't let me. :(
<sammm> Fit young schoolgirls. :)
<alex_mayorga> Odd, supposedly Empathy closed unexpectedly
<alex_mayorga> but I'm still here :S
<alex_mayorga> I guess clicking "Report Problem..." would shut me down
<alex_mayorga> let's see...
 * Pici waves preemtively
<alex_mayorga> "The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes." What's this?
<yofel> o.O
<alex_mayorga> The contact list is unresponsive, though
 * BUGabundo_work waves back at Pici , while laughing
<alex_mayorga> anything that I should capture?
<bjsnider> Pici, i think he was just kidding around
<bjsnider> that guy you banned
<IdleOne> kidding around does not make it right
<IdleOne> besides he was banned from #ubuntu for ban evading
<bjsnider> banned for ban evading?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> he got banned
<bjsnider> what if he evades that ban? will he be banned for ban evading that ban for ban evading?
<IdleOne> lol probably
<IdleOne> point is that he is known by the ops
<bjsnider> i c
<BUGabundo_work> i'm always impressed how Pici reads every single line in quasi realtime of this #
<BUGabundo_work> him and ikonia :|
<Pici> We see all
<BUGabundo_work> ahah
<sivang> hey all
<sivang> Is Lucid usable on the desktop already?
<sivang> are there any show stoppers I should be wary if I Want to use it as a development platform?
<sivang> (9.10 slowness is KILLING Me)
<bjsnider> karmic isn't slow
<bjsnider> so the premise of your question is incorrect
<fejes> hi.
<fejes> Is this an appropriate forum for asking for insight into Lucid problems?
<fejes> aka, why 2.6.32 kernels cause a corrupt video within seconds of getting past grub.
<yofel> fejes: that sounds plymouth related...
<robin0800> fejes: upstart perhaps
<yofel> if you have it installed at least
<fejes> I'm not sure -
<yofel> fejes: what graphics card do you have?
<fejes> I can't really see anything, it shows "starting up", then instantly turns into vertical stripes.
<fejes> This is a dell vostro 1000, with an ATI 200M
<fejes> booting to 2.6.31 from karmic works.
<yofel> hm... ati, KMS maybe
<fejes> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<fejes> yeah, I thought it might be KMS, so I've tried several radeon.modeset={0,1} variations,
<fejes> but nothing I do seems to change it.  Although, the pattern of stripes changes, which is pretty.
<fejes> (=
<yofel> fejes: you're not using fglrx or someting like that?
<yofel> *something
<fejes> nope...
<yofel> ok, as I'm really no ati expert: I'm out of ideas
<fejes> Section "Device"
<fejes>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<fejes>         Driver          "radeon"
<fejes>         BusID           "PCI:1:5:0"
<fejes>         Option          "DRI"   "true"
<fejes> Yeah, I'm rather stumped.
<yofel> I do remember the other ati folks talking about ati being pretty broken
<yofel> hm
<fejes> I also have other issues, such as dri/glx completely borking on yesterday's updates.
<yofel> Sarvatt: do you know more mabe?
<fejes> but I'd just like to know why the 2.6.32 kernels are crapping out so badly for me.
<fejes> the rest, I can probably deal with, or wait for more upgrades.
<yofel> DanaG: do you know what could cause vertical stripes on boot with 2.6.32 with an ati radeon xpress?
<DanaG> hmm, not sure... #radeon would be better able to help.
<fejes> ok, I can try that.
<fejes> thanks for your help.
<fejes> #radeon seems to be quiet.
<fejes> any other resource suggestions that might be useful?
<yofel> fejes: it's pretty normal to get an answer after a few hours here
<fejes> *nods*
<fejes> I know... I'll keep monitoring.
<pasjr> is Alpha still being released 01-14-10
<pasjr> alphla 2
<pasjr> just wondering, I have not had any updates for two days
<yofel> pasjr: why shouldn't it? the release dates are  fixed
<yofel> pasjr: soft freeze, only bugfixes
<pasjr> o that explains it
<sivang> okay, so I have to suffer until april then.
<sivang> that is the slowlest ubuntu ever.
<sivang> cheers all
<bjsnider> karmic is the slowest ubuntu ever?
<DanaG> hmm, fun way to tie up notify-osd for 500 seconds:
<DanaG> while (true); do notify-send this sucks; done;
<DanaG> but run in console to be able to ctrl-c it.
<genii> 6.06 was (the slowest release)
<kombucha> trying to install openssh-server in Lucid, but it's not working.... also tried just 'openssh'
<kombucha> how do I install this in Lucid?  it's working fine in Karma
<Ian_Corne> apt-get install ssh
<kombucha> thanks Ian
<knittl> any solutions to the locales-problem?
<ripps> knittl: sudo locale-gen --purge; sudo reboot
<knittl> ripps: did that, didn't help
<ripps> knittl: what's the exact problem? you getting perl erros?
<knittl> i can't type non-ascii chars in gnome-terminal
<ripps> *shrugs*
<knittl> and if i change GTK_IM_MODULE to xim i can't enter any non-ascii chars in any app
<knittl> ??? <- supposed to be umlauts
<CosmiChaos> how to configure gdm?
<CosmiChaos> login screen, auto login, gdm-themes?
<CosmiChaos> where is the configuration tab
<ripps> Geez, CosmicChaos didn't stick around long enough for anybody to answer
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f6c666560
<DanaG> that's nvidia.
<knittl> DanaG: how did you install nvidia drivers?
<DanaG> nvidia 96 from the repos.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2560a8ea
<knittl> can you do a grep nvidia /etc/modprobe.d/*
<knittl> that's what helped me today :D
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/fcc56129
<knittl> looks better than mine
<knittl> what's the actual problem?
<DanaG> Xorg seems not to be starting... judging from the log.
<DanaG> I'm setting it up remotely, at the moment.
<knittl> 96 is the right driver? old video card?
<DanaG> yup.
<knittl> try recreating initramdisk
<knittl> sudo update-initramfs -u
<knittl> does it help to exit to a console and then start gdm with sudo service gdm start?
<DanaG> nope, I've restarted gdm... same behavior.
<DanaG> .: 6: Can't open /scripts/casper-functions
<knittl> then i don't have any ideas, sorry :-/
<arand> Is the communication status indicator supposed to be to the right of the shutdown?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<DanaG> weird broken nvidia 96.
<arand> Is the communication status indicator supposed to be to the right of the shutdown? Anyone seeing the same/diff?
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-14
<WeatherGod> Is it just me, or is epiphany really difficult to work with?
<WeatherGod> also, has anyone been able to use the Software Center sucessfully?
<Ian_Corne> I havze, on karmic..
<WeatherGod> yeah, I have had success with it on Karmic, but not Lucid yet
<WeatherGod> heh, did anybody notice that the language pack for firefox isn't compatible with 3.5.7?
<RAOF> WeatherGod: What isn't working for you re: Software Centre?  It looks like it's working fine here.
<WeatherGod> Well, I tried "Use this source" for the adobe plugin, and it crashes
<WeatherGod> a few days ago, I tried some other packages, and  it crashed as well
<WeatherGod> heck, just tried installing AdBlock right now and got some errors
<WeatherGod> plus, from a usability perspective, "Update Now" is different from "Install Now"
<RAOF> I'm obviously looking at an entirely different Software Centre
<WeatherGod> note, i am working off of a LiveCD version of UNR on my USB stick
<RAOF> UNR may well be different.
<WeatherGod> Ubuntu Software Center 1.1.7
<WeatherGod> I hope not, that would be a support nightmare
<RAOF> Ah, OK.  I've just found what you're talking about.
<WeatherGod> so, does it say "Update Now" for you?
<RAOF> I just need to wait for aptitude to release the dpkg lock firsh...
<RAOF> first.
<WeatherGod> looks like there is a brand-new 1.1.8, but the change log doesn't say anything about my issues, I don't think
<WeatherGod> huh, interesting...
<WeatherGod> I used Aptitude to refresh the package list
<WeatherGod> but not to update or install anything
<WeatherGod> then went back to Software Center and now it says "Install" and "Website"
<WeatherGod> heh, and now apport won't let me do any auto reporting
<david_> howdy all
<WeatherGod> been rather quiet around here
<WeatherGod> howdy
<david_> no good
<david_> i was just looking for some opinions, anyone here running lucid on a netbook?
<WeatherGod> yuppers
<david_> i'm in need of a new mobile and wondering about going to a netbook over another laptop
<WeatherGod> got an Eee right here
<david_> the new eee?
<david_> 1201 or whatever they are
<david_> or the old one? 1000?
<WeatherGod> 1000
<WeatherGod> with solidstate drive
<WeatherGod> personally, I think 12 inches is really not a netbook any more
<WeatherGod> I got plenty of opinions, what's your question
<RAOF> 12" is big enough to accomodate a ThinkPad, which is what you should have at that size :{
<RAOF> :)
<david_> well im wondering if i should spend the $500 on the new eee or go with a $500 laptop
<WeatherGod> I love 10 inches because it is still a good sized keyboard, and yet I can still throw it into a backpack
<WeatherGod> matters by your usage pattern?
<WeatherGod> for example, I have no need for cdrom drives
<WeatherGod> I also have other computers for more intensive work
<david_> i guess you can get by with a decent sized usb stick eh
<david_> yeah i have a powerful desktop at home
<WeatherGod> yeah, I am running Lucid off an 8GB one right now
<david_> just need something for when im away
<WeatherGod> the solid state drive is great for letting me be a little rough on it
<WeatherGod> and the power brick is tiny
<WeatherGod> and is light as hell
<WeatherGod> I haven't seen the 12 inch ones, I can only vouch for 10 inch model
<david_> hmm
<WeatherGod> so, if you need something for travel or such (I take classes), it is very nice
<WeatherGod> downside would be poor graphics card
<WeatherGod> so flash stutters
<david_> i just can't justify spending the same for an eee when i can get more power and larger screen from a notebook
<david_> yeah, i watch lots of adult flash videos :P so that's no good
<WeatherGod> well, in mplayer, they work fine
<WeatherGod> just not in firefox
<WeatherGod> it is the unoptimized flash plugin that is the culprit
<WeatherGod> consider this...
<WeatherGod> I was packing for a conference last year
<WeatherGod> I had my suitcase stuffed
<WeatherGod> and my backpack was fairly full
<WeatherGod> then I was still able to add my laptop and its brick
<david_> hmm
<WeatherGod> meanwhile, my roommate still had to pack up his carrying case for his laptop
<WeatherGod> along with a suitcase and backpack
<david_> i work on an oil rig, so i pack for a month, suitcase, smaller suitcase for my 23" montior/x360, and hockey bag full of rig clothes, so i'm used to packing a bunch
<WeatherGod> most laptops would be a whole other bag
<WeatherGod> this you can  just throw into an existing bag
<WeatherGod> probably the biggest advantage is the solid state drive
<WeatherGod> actually, it uses two, one onboard non-volitile flash and another 32GB ssd
<WeatherGod> I keep the swap and OS on the onboard flash and /home on the ssd
<david_> what is ubuntu like on your 1xxx series eee?
<david_> im definitely not familiar with any mobile chipsets/cpu's
<david_> ie the atoms
<WeatherGod> haven't officially timed it, but it boots very quickly
<WeatherGod> and programs respond just fine
<WeatherGod> I use it for my word processing and even some programming (I do scientific research)
<david_> hmmm ic eee's have a few new series now, 1201 and the t91's
<WeatherGod> and web browsing
<david_> t91 is $589 for the 32gb ssd
<david_> t91 is multi-touch though, might not need that
<WeatherGod> is t91 the touchscreen one?
<david_> yeah
<WeatherGod> yeah, last I heard, it is more designed to be a touchscreen "station"
<WeatherGod> like having a computer on your wall
<CarlFK> tried to install nvidia using the 'restricted drivers' gui - 'error: see /var/log/jockey.log which ends with ERROR: update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-smi.1.gz because associated file /usr/share/man/man1/alt-nvidia-96-smi.1.gz (of link group gl_conf) doesn't exist.
<david_> the 1201 doesn't even have the ssd option from my local store
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau gives me xserver-xorg-video-nouveau: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.6.2) but it is not going to be installed
<CarlFK> any ides how I can get either driver installed?
<WeatherGod> david_, not surprised, Asus really has fallen behind on promoting it
<WeatherGod> brb
<david_> hmm
<CarlFK> and should I report those, or are they going to be automatically detected ?
<CarlFK> i guess the nividia one need to be reported
<WeatherGod> CarlFK, yeah, I would report them
<WeatherGod> at the least mention it over at ubuntu-bugs to see if someone there knows anything about it
<CarlFK> just started that
<WeatherGod> david_, Asus really hit the sweet spot with the 1000 and 901 computers with solid state and Linux
<WeatherGod> however... and this is just rumor, MS then threatened to raise their price for Windows for Asus's other computers unless they backed off on their Linux line and the solid state drives
<WeatherGod> their support has also languished
<WeatherGod> I certainly wouldn't be paying $500 for a netbook
<WeatherGod> I would be looking for a 1000 somewhere for cheapp
<david_> notebook it is haha
<WeatherGod> with Ubuntu, of course, right?
<WeatherGod> :P
<CarlFK> any of those have firewire?
<WeatherGod> my Eee does not have firewire
<WeatherGod> I do not think any of them do
<CarlFK> I need low end portable with firewire
<CarlFK> yeah, I haven't seen it
<WeatherGod> isn't Apple also dropping firewire?
<CarlFK> low end is at odds with firewire
<CarlFK> kinda
<CarlFK> but there is still a ton of video equipment that uses it
<DanaG> No eSATA OR ExpressCard.... phail.
<CarlFK> no EC?!
<DanaG> On Apple's newest laptops.
<DanaG> Sorry, picked up on one part of whatever that conversation was.
<CarlFK> dang.
<DanaG> Only the 17" still has it.
<CarlFK> I haven't figured out if there is a usb thing that is as standard as dv over firewire
<WeatherGod> I don't think so
<CarlFK> bleck
<WeatherGod> firewire is really suited for those sort of tasks
<CarlFK> I know most consumer cam corders now have usb
<WeatherGod> USB is good for other things
<CarlFK> and no firewire.  hit a local big box electroinics store (Frys) and only about 4 in 20 had firewire
<WeatherGod> heh, go figure...
<CarlFK> 4 did, the rest didn't.  20 seems low
<WeatherGod> I guess it is proof that the market doesn't necessarially pick the best technologies
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2c0c1d02
<NoelJB> WeatherGod, necessarily?  when does it almost ever?
<DanaG> 16:9 panels are crap that's being foisted on everyone by the LCD manufacturers.
<DanaG> They call it an upgrade... well, when my current laptop has 1920x1200, and any successor would have 1920x1080... that's losing 120 lines of pixels.
<NoelJB> agreed!
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> haven't shopped for moniitors in a while
<NoelJB> I travel with a laptop all the time.  what would be the point in having a monitor?  LOL  Instead, I have an adapter so that I can use the hotel's TV :)
<DanaG> 1920x1200 gives room for a taskbar while watching a 1080i movie.
<DanaG> 1920x1080 screen?  You're screwed.
<DanaG> s/1080i/1080/
<DanaG> oh, and nvidia fail.
<WeatherGod> adobe fail
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f18399dc6
<DanaG> nvidia fail.
<NoelJB> DanaG, nvidia works quite well for me.
<DanaG> Legacy?
<NoelJB> Better than ATI or Intel.
<NoelJB> No, modern.
<DanaG> This nvidia is a legacy one.
<NoelJB> My next laptop will probably be a W-series thinkpad.
<DanaG> And all the nvidia driver is capable of doing... is segfaulting.
<DanaG> NoelJB: consider the EliteBook series -- I have the current generation 8530w (with ATI by my own choice), and it's really nice.
<bjsnider> DanaG, i thought we discussed this last night
<DanaG> Last night it wasn't even installing. =þ
<WeatherGod> DanaG, consider the neuvou drivers?
<DanaG> yeah, nouveau works, but it tramples all over the bios bootsplash.
<bjsnider> do not expect anything from the nvidia legacy drivers now or ever
<WeatherGod> really?
<NoelJB> HP?  No thanks.  Nor Dell.
<DanaG> I've heard that newer thinkpads have actually declined in quality.
<DanaG> http://hpfansite.com/hp-elitebook/hp-elitebook-8440w-review/
<DanaG> I'll end up seeing the "restarting system..." message stuck on the screen all the way until Xorg starts again.
<NoelJB> DanaG, Have you tried Fedora?  I'm not tracking nouveau, but I understand that during this part of development, Ubuntu's is rather different and poor compared to whatever Fedora is shipping for that code.
<DanaG> That nvidia system is a spare one, anyway.
<DanaG> My "real" system is the one with ATI.
<bjsnider> then why bother with it
<DanaG> I'll admit, fglrx does suck... but the open-source drivers are getting better.
<NoelJB> I can see from the keyboard that it is missing a trackpoint.  If I were willing to buy hardware without a trackpoint, I'd own a Mac.
<DanaG> no, it DOES have a stick.
<DanaG> It's black on black.
<NoelJB> thanks, I see  it now.,
<DanaG> oh, and that's a 14" with a Quadro.
<DanaG> 15" one will have USB 3.0.
<NoelJB> DanaG, does fprint support that reader?
<DanaG> Probably not... at least, not the one in my current EliteBook.
<DanaG> AES2810.
<NoelJB> I've switched, for lucid, from thinkfinger to fprint.  It is working, but has the same quirks that it does on Fedora.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, many new laptops have the same, unsupported reader.
<NoelJB> Hopefully it will be supported by the time I get one.
<DanaG> I'm considering getting myself an extra fingerprint board (I broke the ribbon on mine), and donating to the fprint project.
<DanaG> ribbon cable was soldered directly to the PCB... no cable connector.
<DanaG> now, can anyone tell me what GPU the Quadro FX 880M and 1800M actually are?
<NoelJB> I'm wondering if we'd see much difference between the FX2700M and FX3700M with Ubuntu.  Will our drivers leverage the difference?
<DanaG> hmm, it seems like the nvidia glx library symlinks are missing.
<bjsnider> they're created by jockey
<bjsnider> that isn't in the mix yet
<bjsnider> it is coming
<DanaG> Not in the nvidia-96 package?
<DanaG> hmm, so if I want to create them manually... where should they point?
<bjsnider> jockey enables the alternatives to take effect instead of the ones already in the system
<bjsnider> the command is in the rules file
<bjsnider> two commands
<DanaG> sudo update-alternatives --config gl_<tab> gives only gl_conf
<DanaG> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for gl_libraries.
<DanaG> hmm, do you have those commands on hand?
<DanaG> /usr/lib/libGLEW.so.1.5 -> libGLEW.so.1.5.1        /usr/lib/libGLEW.so.1.5.1        /usr/lib/libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so        /usr/lib/libGLU.a -> mesa/libGLU.a        /usr/lib/libGLU.so -> mesa/libGLU.so
<crimsun> the glew stuff is unrelated, BTW
<DanaG> I also hope fglrx will get the same alternatives.
<crimsun> even though I need to upload 1.5.2 after A2 is released
<DanaG> Looks like weird things are going on with the nvidia packaging.
<DanaG> Or new, at least.
<bjsnider> everything including fglrx will have to be changed to use alternatives to accommodate the nvidia blob
<DanaG> I hope Canonical is working with ATI to do that.
<bjsnider> because the blob replaces mesa, we can't have it overwriting mesa's libs
<DanaG> It'll be nice then, though... switching fglrx<->radeon will be just an alernatives-change away.
<WeatherGod> yeah, that would actually help prevent a lot of bug reports
<bjsnider> well, i'm not sure. those drivers do not replace mesa
<DanaG> fglrx does replace some GL libs of some sort.
<DanaG> It just replaces less than nvidia does.
<WeatherGod> there have been several where people tried switching back and the opengl files were still the ones that nvidia put in
<bjsnider> yes, that's the issue they're trying to prevent
<DanaG> At least fglrx from ATI's own site has a buildpkg thingy -- it'd be nice to have somebody talk on phoronix about that.
<DanaG> er, I mean, go on the phoronix ATI forum, and tell them about the planned stuff for the installer changes.
<WeatherGod> yeah, that would be nice to have the major video card drivers all taken care of that way
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19
<bjsnider> what is not going to be nice is that some people are going to remove the packaged blob and install a new one using nvidia's installer, and thus pooch their system
<crimsun> that will always happen
<bjsnider> and it's their own fault
<crimsun> just as people will write insane scripts to download and compile new ALSA*
<WeatherGod> well, the problem is that people has been used to doing that
<crimsun> and people will git clone and clobber X.Org
<RAOF> crimsun: People do that?  I'm sorry for you.
<WeatherGod> I was just about to say the same thing... that's nuts
<crimsun> RAOF: alsa's easy. PA's the difficult one.
<crimsun> "oh lookee, /usr/local/lib/WHAT?!"
<RAOF> BABAW!
<WeatherGod> package managers are a gift from the gods
<WeatherGod> I always look for a package solution first before doing a "make install"
<bjsnider> WeatherGod, you mean like the windows installer service?
<bjsnider> luv that one
<WeatherGod> how... what... that just makes me mad!
<WeatherGod> no!
<WeatherGod> of course not... that is the spawn of the devil
<WeatherGod> that is how *not* to do package management
<RAOF> Well, because it's not package management in the sense we use the phrase.
<WeatherGod> exactly
<bjsnider> it's defi9nitely microsoft taking a stab at it
<WeatherGod> no, I think that package managers are -- bar none -- the best feature of linux over windows
<DanaG> PulseAudio is a pretty awesome feature, too, when you have reason to use it (like I do).
<WeatherGod> while we can still make it better... what we have is pretty damn good
<bjsnider> it helps when you don't have a registry though
<bjsnider> that makes it easier
<crimsun> PA is pretty damned awesome even when you don't have a reason to use it :-)
<WeatherGod> well, a registry is just a glorified /etc
<crimsun> ALSA has come a long way thanks to PA
<RAOF> There's nothing _technically_ wrong with having a registry; mostly it's just that Windows apps use it in indecipherable ways.
<WeatherGod> yeah... one of the best ways to improve software is to break assumptions
<WeatherGod> everything is wrong with having a registry
<RAOF> gconf is the same sort of registry concept, and that's really quite nice.
<WeatherGod> yes, but it is set up as files
<WeatherGod> and it doesn't force other software to use it as well
<DanaG> C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM is corrupt
<RAOF> Neither does the Windows registry.
<DanaG> ... because having it all in one file is great.
<WeatherGod> well, if you want to use any sort of useful features, you do
<WeatherGod> at least, that is my understanding
<WeatherGod> DanaG, agreed
<WeatherGod> crimsun, I was so pissed when I saw that Win7 ad showing the guy having networked audio and claiming it was his idea...
<RAOF> Again, I don't think that the single-file implementation is totally evil.
<WeatherGod> grrr
<DanaG> Win7 doesn't even do whole-system networked audio.
<RAOF> There are some things you need to set up in the registry; mime mappings is one. (And they're set up in the most inscrutable way)
<DanaG> yeah, where the heck ARE mime types set, anyway?
<WeatherGod> it is when your filesystem locks files
<DanaG> I never ever did figure that out.
<RAOF> DanaG: You know those huge {iam-a-guid-33333-2222-523434-1231423-342331} registry hives?  That's part of the mimetype setup.
<DanaG> I mean on Linux.
<WeatherGod> there is a separate package that has that
<WeatherGod> forget what it is, though
<WeatherGod> I can't remember if Gnome does it on its own, or if gnome and kde both load from this other package
<RAOF> You'd proabably be thinking of shared-mime-info
<WeatherGod> yes, that's it
<crimsun> hehe, network audio has been around for decades
<WeatherGod> I can't think of one thing in any of those comericals that are actually new
<RAOF> esound did it, didn't it?
 * RAOF is disappointed that musicbrainz does not have Animals in the db.
<DanaG> Now if only radeon KMS didn't take so damn much power, I could use it.
<WeatherGod> RAOF: Pink Floyd's Animal?
<RAOF> WeatherGod: Yes.
<WeatherGod> heh, go figure
<RAOF> WeatherGod: At least, my release of it.
<crimsun> RAOF: yes, and NAS before that, and OSS + nc before that, and ...
<RAOF> Nor does it have /Dark Side of the Moon/
<WeatherGod> now, I know it has that...
<WeatherGod> it recognized my mp3 rips
<RAOF> Not my release it doesn't.
<crimsun> good ole "Sheep"
<WeatherGod> ??
<crimsun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheep_(song)
<virtuald> DanaG: Do radeon ums use less power than KMS?
 * RAOF is too old to lose the weight he used to need to throw around.
<DanaG> Very slightly less... but then Compiz makes mesa exit().
<DanaG> Yeah, it just EXITS.
<DanaG> Not crashes.  No backtrace.
<crimsun> that's neat
<DanaG> =þ
<virtuald> :>
<WeatherGod> lovely
<WeatherGod> not even a debug message or a log entry?
<DanaG> Not the last time I tried, at least.
<RAOF> Oh, wow.  Recent mesa changes have really killed nouveau's compiz performance.
<DanaG> Can compiz even run on nouveau right now?
<DanaG> Any packaged way, I mean.
<WeatherGod> yeah, I thought nouvaeu was focusing on 2d performance
 * DanaG switches to radeon UMS for a while...
<WeatherGod> also, does anyone know if the microcode got pushed into the mainline kernel tree for nouvaeu?
<RAOF> The firmware?  No, although you can easily grab it, and the nv4x voodoo generator works.
<WeatherGod> I thought Linus was pushing for it to be moved in?
<RAOF> The driver's in there; the firmware-like stuff isn't.
<RAOF> But nv4x no longer needs the firmware like stuff, and the work for nv5x appears to be mostly done.
<WeatherGod> maybe we are talking about two different things
<WeatherGod> that's good to know
<RAOF> DanaG: By “packaged” do you mean “is there any PPA with a mesa build that enables nouveau 3D” then no.  The DDX, libdrm, and nouveau-kernel-source we have in ~xorg-edgers is enough to build & use nouveau-gallium, though.
<WeatherGod> I got an older computer that I am probably going to convert into a Freevo setup, and it has a good NVidia card in it
<bjsnider> why freevo and not xbmc?
<WeatherGod> well, haven't looked into it yet... xbmc seems to be the  new thing, huh?
<WeatherGod> I know of freevo and mythtv
<WeatherGod> boxee is neat, but not quite what I want
 * crimsun chuckles: [    0.103637] (==) NV(0): Using HW cursor
<WeatherGod> ??
<RAOF> I'm sure that's a great speed improvement :)
<WeatherGod> that's in your dmesg?
<RAOF> Looks like xorg.0.log to me.
<crimsun> Nah, /var/log/Xorg.0.log. The cursor takes on a mind of its own when I'm debuilding.
<WeatherGod> ah, never played with those things
<WeatherGod> probably should have to help figure out a couple of weird things with MatLab
<WeatherGod> free drivers randomly crashes with it, but not the nvidia ones
<WeatherGod> the only reason why I won't bad-mouth NVidia
<crimsun> the free drivers are only good for a terminal emulator (check) and non-anti-aliased fonts (check)
<WeatherGod> so, vga mode...?
<WeatherGod> :P
<NoelJB> crimsun, LOL I agree
<WeatherGod> by the way... speaking of anti-aliased fonts...
<WeatherGod> firefox looks pretty in Lucid
<WeatherGod> it is a pleasure to read
<DanaG> yargh, had to log into kde.
<DanaG> trying to log into gnome just dumped me back to the login screen.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f5799e48c
<DanaG> No error.
<WeatherGod> heh
<DanaG> hmm, UMS power usage is acceptable, though.
<DanaG> Time for me to purge fglrx and go on to new xorg.
<WeatherGod> I just found out that Cheese now can turn on my built-in camera automatically
<WeatherGod> that's new for me
<DanaG> I had had the karmic X server pinned.
<WeatherGod> wouldn't that have been causing problems?
<DanaG> It was working fine-ish until the mesa changes.
<WeatherGod> exactly
<NoelJB> DanaG, I have multiple partitions, booted from a dedicated GRUB partition.  So I keep multiple versions, and can install them cleanly.
<DanaG> But now that I put some of that IC Diamond thermal paste on my GPU, the temperatures with UMS powersavings are acceptable.
<DanaG> time to go to xorg-edgers.
<WeatherGod> have fun
<DanaG> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xorg-edgers-ppa-lucid.list
<DanaG> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<DanaG> n
<DanaG> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<DanaG> yeah, there's a random 'n' there.
<WeatherGod> wonder how that got there...
<WeatherGod> maybe a bad \n?
<DanaG> eh.
<WeatherGod> ooh, Power Management has nothing about my battery, and won't let me configure anything for "On AC"
<DanaG> oh, and ums does have some visual corruption.
<DanaG> My windows look like they've been torn from a spiral-bound notebook... they have artifacts that look like those little "rippy bits" around them.
<WeatherGod> eeew
<WeatherGod> my popup notifications don't look great either
<DanaG> KMS looks nice, but literally doubles my whole-system power usage (as measured by my battery).
<WeatherGod> don't know how to describe it, but it isn't right
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> go figure.... looks like firefox is responsible for most of the CPU wakeups on my system right now
<WeatherGod> 99% on one of the cores and a few percent on the other
<WeatherGod> unless that isn't percent... dunno
<NoelJB> WeatherGod, the notification bubbles in the upper right?  looks like they're deliberately annotated during the alpha.
<WeatherGod> yeah, those
<WeatherGod> I get no alpha effects
<NoelJB> yes, they look bad, but I believe that it is intentional (such as the annotation on the top to review the urgency level)
<WeatherGod> get a bunch of lines and some really tiny text to go with the man message
<WeatherGod> yeah
<bjsnider> DanaG, did you read that phoronix story about power management being discussed?
<NoelJB> I believe that they are indicating the layout within the bubble.
<WeatherGod> hope there is no intention of letting that go to beta
<DanaG> yeah, I tried those patches.
<DanaG> They didn't slow the vram at all, didn't slow the GPU very much, and caused glitches upon the all-too-frequent clock changes.
<DanaG> also, they've suggested "performance" and "ondemand" governors... well, what about "powersave"?
<NoelJB> WeatherGod, I doubt it.  These are still (very) early days, and the notification system needs work.
<WeatherGod> good
<WeatherGod> well, time for sleep for me
<WeatherGod> good night, y'all
<DanaG> ugh, it seems "radeon" detects incorrect DPI.
<DanaG> Everything is reeeeeeeeeeeeeally tiny.
<DanaG> RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<DanaG> well, it should be 147, not 96.
<DanaG> argh, so yeah, my letters are literally 3 millimeters tall now.
<DanaG>  http://pastebin.com/f1cf443f9 -- say, why is radeon reporting 96 dpi, when it has the size correct AND the resolution correct?
<bjsnider> 147 dpi is i think greater than a kindle
<bjsnider> it's certainly in ebook reader territory
<DanaG> Yeah, that's why I like it so much.
<DanaG> As long as software cooperates.
<RAOF> It's about the DPI on both of my laptops; that's a nice DPI.
<DanaG> It's halfway to paper (300).
<DanaG> Too bad the highest DPI I've ever seen in reasonable desktop LCDs, is like 108, or 112 if you're lucky.
<bjsnider> when they can do 600, that'll be the thing
<DanaG> ooh, now I can use my touchstyk and touchpad at the same time to do two different things.
<DanaG> It's a bummer HP screwed up and put the stick-buttons on the PAD device.
<NoelJB> bjsnider, as far as I know, my laptop is 146 DPI.  Lucid and Karmic appear to want to use 96 DPI.  I seem to recall that Jaunty treated it as 146, but that was the only Ubuntu release that did.
<NoelJB> 1920x1200 on a 15.4" display.
<DanaG> fglrx used 147 properly, as well.
<DanaG> Radeon KMS, I believe, also did 147.
<bjsnider> how much power do you suppose it would take to drive a 46" screen with that dot pitch?
<DanaG> I don't need 46" with 147DPI... but I'd at least want 22" with 120DPI.
<DanaG> Or 145.
<NoelJB> bjsnider, LOL I have no idea, but I'd love to see that image quality!!
<DanaG> Not the pathetic 108.
<bjsnider> probably enough to snuff out california
<DanaG> so, how do I get xorg to stop lying about dpi?
<NoelJB> Look at it this way ... my laptop has greater resolution than my 46" 1080p Plasma monitor.
<NoelJB> DanaG, there's a setting, at least with Gnome.
<bjsnider> much greater
<DanaG> My dad's 42" plasma is 1024x768.... STRETCHED to widescreen.
<bjsnider> much much much greater
<DanaG> I want the X server itself to stop lying.
<DanaG> Mmmm, rectangular pixels == phail.
<DanaG> On that plasma.
<DanaG> The pixels are so wide, I can see them from, oh, 8 feet away.
<DanaG> Or maybe 12 feet.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/296878'
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/296878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296878 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Defaulting to 96 dpi rather than 133 dpi" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/141146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141146 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "DPI is set incorrectly by new driver, even when DisplaySize is set in xorg.conf" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> so yeah, how do I get xorg not to lie about dpi?
<DanaG> ugh, even with kms, still wrong dpi.
<DanaG> ARGH.
<DanaG> stupid open-source driver.
<DanaG> Fails at dpi.
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705#c6
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<DanaG> no, it's stupid Xorg.
<DanaG>   dimensions:    1920x1200 pixels (508x317 millimeters)
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> I'd call that damn well broken.
<DanaG> hmm, so, how do I get 3D on nouveau, with just packaged stuff (including PPAs)?
<RAOF> DanaG: Install nouveau from xorg-edgers, git clone mesa, configure --with-nouveau-gallium, run.
<hifi> what kind of 3D currently works with nouveau and which chips?
<DanaG> is it xorg-edgers/nouveau, or just xorg-edgers?
<RAOF> Just xorg-edgers.
<RAOF> hifi: Pretty much everything, and certainly nv4x+.  nv3x might work, and before that it's fixed-function hardware which doesn't map to gallium, and the support is much worse.
<hifi> what?
<hifi> *really*?
<RAOF> This nv4B laptop is running compiz on nouveau right now; apparently nv5x 3d is now even better supported than nv4x.
<DanaG> how  about nv17?
<DanaG> yeah, utterly garbage chip.
<hifi> RAOF: does it run quake?
<RAOF> DanaG: Someone's started working on the classic mesa driver for that again; it's possible that textured triangles work :)
<RAOF> hifi: Yes
<hifi> my god
<RAOF> It has recently started to hang the GPU after a while, but it works.
<hifi> too bad old cards are not supported that well
<hifi> I only have old nvidia cards :p
<hifi> the best thing I have is FX5600 which is just barely NV30
<DanaG> best nvidia I have is a 7600, in a laptop with a dead LCD.
<DanaG> And for a while, I had LVDS entirely disconnected.
<DanaG> All sorts of bugs came up when I did that -- including the BIOS menus becoming inaccessible, and ALL (!) VBE modes disappearing.
<om26er> is gdebi gonna get replaced with software center in lucid?
<om26er> mean is its confirmed
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<BUGabundo_work> any tips on how to improve ssh tunneled browser rendering???
<BUGabundo_work> both FF and Chromium are terribly slow
<hifi> stop watching hd porn at work
<hifi> it makes your employer a sad panda
<BUGabundo_work> naaa
<BUGabundo_work> no port
<BUGabundo_work> top gear
<BUGabundo_work> *pr0n
<BUGabundo_work> how the heck do i change vinagre server settings, via cli ?
<BUGabundo_work> whats up with freenx?
<BUGabundo_work> i'm trying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<BUGabundo_work> bug cant run sudo aptitude install freenx
<BUGabundo_work> not build for lucid :(
<BUGabundo_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=karmic
<BUGabundo_work> vs
<BUGabundo_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=lucid
<BUGabundo_work> MUAUA
<Guest61216> what time is alpha 2 being released at ?
<BUGabundo_work> !shedule | Guest61216
<Guest61216> !schedule Guest61216
<Guest61216> !schedule | Guest61216
<BUGabundo_work> bad bot
<Guest61216> hehehe
<Guest61216> Send him to his room
<BUGabundo_work> !schedule
<BUGabundo_work> !release
<SwedeMike> well, it doesn't say time of day anyway.
<BUGabundo_work> in case, Guest61216 /topic
<BUGabundo_work> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<BUGabundo_work> January 14th Alpha 2
<SwedeMike> yeah, but still doesn't say time of day.
<Guest61216> I know it's today :P
<Guest61216> I have been counting down since last week :P
<Guest61216> I just wanna know at what point today I can try it
<SwedeMike> Guest61216: why? just install the daily build and keep it updated.
<SwedeMike> or alpha1
<Guest61216> where are the daily builds ?
<ripps> why's it matter when it "officially released"? It's not like there will suddenly be a deluge of 100 package updates at that moment.
<Guest61216> I figured if the release schedule mentions Alpha 2 it's cause it's important ?
<jpds> ripps: When the ISO is on releases.ubuntu.com
<SwedeMike> Guest61216: the alpha release milestones are mainly to make sure the installer works properly.
<Guest61216> ah ok
<Guest61216> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Guest61216> I gotta slow internet connection here, 45 minutes to download the ISO
<Guest61216> Last year I was at a place with a faster connection took 60 seconds to download the full ISO :o
<Ian_Corne> !test
<Ian_Corne> oh it quit :p
<Guest61216> is is the currently available daily build alpha 2 ?
<gnomefreak> Guest61216: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ should have them
<Guest61216> ok
<Hans_Henrik> just did about 150 MB of updates (hadn't updated in a while), now once the white icon is done blinking, i hear the "logged in sound" (automatic login), but the screen is entirely black.. ideas? (recovery still works great though)
<david> sup
<Hans_Henrik> black screen on login. :P
<Hans_Henrik> (entirely black)
<Guest66219> Maybe it's a new theme, charcoal on dark sky theme ?
<Guest66219> :P
<Hans_Henrik> nope, its not that dark xD
<Hans_Henrik> (the theme isnt that dark)
<Hans_Henrik> btw the new GRUB bootloader update, (GRUB 1.97-ubuntu100X~), should work great with other distro's too right?
<lokad> hi
<lokad> can someone help me with x - the last two upgrades seem to be broken and the last working debs aro no more on archive.ubuntu.com
<lokad> and i don not find anythin suspicious in my logs to pin down the error
<Hans_Henrik> broken how?
<lokad> black screen and unresponsive system
<lokad> have to hard reset
<Hans_Henrik> welcome to the club :p
<lokad> intel gma
<Hans_Henrik> lokad do you got automatic login btw?
<Hans_Henrik> or do you need to write username and/or password and/or click on your username for logging in?
<lokad> i think my setup was with automatic login after a timeout
<lokad> but manually running x from the repair netroot also fails
<Hans_Henrik> does that login occur? (aka is the "you logged in sound" played?)
<lokad> how do i enable the login sound without gui?
<Hans_Henrik> hmm no clue, g2g
<lokad> has anyone else this problem?
<MTeck-engaged> lokad: if you get to your login screen, switch to tty2, log in as yourself, sudo -s, /etc/init.d/gdm stop, su - your_user, startx, what happens?
<lokad> i do not get to the login screen
<lokad> i can only boot into repair mode
<MTeck-engaged> it locks up at what point?
<lokad> i tried Xorg -logfile xlog -logverbose 255
<lokad> last entry
<lokad> is about memory allocation
<lokad> after about 3 seconds
<MTeck-engaged> oh, you have a link to a paste, or file a bug report?
<lokad> i have not created a bugreport yet, but i can put the logfile into the pastebin
<MTeck-engaged> I'm using Gentoo on my only system, about to switch back to 10.04
<MTeck-engaged> sure, I'd like a peak
<lokad> I was too lazy for gentoo at some point *g*
<MTeck-engaged> it's easy enough to install - but I just don't think it's for me
<lokad> do you have some experience with logs?
<lokad> unfortunately the "normal" logs contain no trace of the error
<lokad> /var/log/messeg et. al.)
<MTeck-engaged> usually there's /var/log/Xorg.log
<lokad> yes created the verbose on myself with the flags, but thats all the clues i get
<Guest66219> hey, what graphic card you have ?
<lokad> intel gma945gme
<Guest66219> I often had problems with an intel on 8.04, I never found out what it was. But it would hang, even raising elephants would not work.
<lokad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/356609/
<lokad> xlog
<Ian_Corne> raising elephants?
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Guest66219> has there been any recent changes to the intel xorg drivers?
<lokad> I did not have such a bad experience - not even with intrepid and karmic lpia
<lokad> and until about monday everything worked as it should
<Guest66219> ok
<Guest66219> if you boot the machine, when it hangs, can you get a console using CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<lokad> no, i can only hard reset
<Guest66219> Ok
<Guest66219> I think the last lines of the log are being lost because they are not written before it crashes...
<Guest66219> Can you do raising elephants ?
<Ian_Corne> whoa
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest66219> hi
<Guest66219> lokad, when it black screens, can you try doing the magic sysrq sequence  ( raising elephants ) to reboot
<Guest66219> that way the log will be saved to the end ?
<lokad> hmm i had a while true  / sync loop
<Guest66219> brb
<lokad> magic sysrq did not work -.-
<Guest61216> ok
<Guest61216> I dunno any other way to preserve the log...
<Guest61216> Sorry
<Guest61216> gotta wait for someone else to help
<lokad> ok
<Guest61216> I had exactly that problem, but never got it fixed so I have been using an ATI card since. What's worse is my sister-in-law is still on Windows cause I never got this fixed :P
<Propri> Hi
<dlublink> Guess has finally gotten a proper name :d
<dlublink> Guest*
<dlublink> Any one there ?
<david> Ok
<david> Just making sure
<dlublink> my client isn't broken
<lokad> or has anyone still libgl1-mesa-{dev,dri,glx}_7.7-0ubuntu3_i386.deb ?
<lokad> it seems that i had these when my system was working properly
<lokad> unfortuately archive.debian.org does not have them anymore
<lokad> (/var/cache/apt/archives/...)
<dlublink> I'll check my laptop
<dlublink> hang on
<lokad> thanks
<dlublink> I gottem :d
<dlublink> libgl1-mesa-dri-7.7-0ubuntu3_is386.deb
<dlublink> I don't have -dev though
<lokad> does not matter, i hope
<dlublink> Uploading now
<dlublink> Gonna take about 2 minutes to send em
<lokad> to see if x really works with the older versions those should be enough
<lokad> ok thank you
<dlublink> scp /var/cache/apt/archives/*mesa* dlublink@myserver.tld:~
<dlublink> So you'll have everything I have in there
<lokad> ok
<dlublink> 50%
<dlublink> private chat :P
<lokad> semms so :)
<lokad> seems
<dlublink> Go into private chat, I'll give you the URL therE :P
<lokad> uh pointers as how to do this? (i#m no active irc-user -.-)
<dlublink> hehehe
<dlublink> You should have a tab somewhere that says "dlublink"
<dlublink> in it you'll see "You there?" twice + the url
<BluesKaj> what is the best installation approach to having gnome and kde on the same install ?
<dlublink> install from ubuntu cd and do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" ?
<dlublink> That's what I'd do...
<dlublink> dunno if it'd work
<BluesKaj> i already have kde , thinking of adding gnome in case kde crashes again , that way i can rescue kde later when the fix is put on the repos
<dlublink> ok
<lokad> dlublink: does not work either -.- i guess i will file a bug report ...
<dlublink> so I would imagine "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" migh work
<dlublink> Yep
<dlublink> sorry lokad :(
<lokad> sorry for wasting your time :(
<dlublink> Time is not wasted
<dlublink> I am working at the same time :P
<lokad> ok :)
<dlublink> Latest updates, still takes 30 to 40 seconds to boot :(
<dlublink> You know what would be pretty cool ?
<dlublink> instead of showing "Ubuntu" it showed immediately my background image :P
<lokad> hmm?
<dlublink> kind of like Macs in the early 90s
<lokad> patented? *fg*
<dlublink> really ?
<lokad> don't think so ...
<dlublink> ever heard of the core boot project ?
<lokad> yes
<lokad> but hard work without support from the mobo manufacturers
<dlublink> Be pretty cool if they got that working with Ubuntu, it'd be so fast to boot...
<dlublink> Yep
<dlublink> hey need help with #501520
<dlublink> I think the issue is with the kernel since no key events are generated, can anyone confirm this ? How do I assign the ticket to the kernel package ?
<JontheEchidna> dlublink: to assign it to the kernel, change the package to "linux"
<dlublink> Ok
<dlublink> I used the xev command to test for the keys and no events occur on 10.04, other than the kernel what package might cause this ?
<JontheEchidna> udev maybe
<dlublink> ok
<dlublink> testing
<lokad> dlublink: newest updates - xorg still hangs, but magic sysrq works hooray -.-
<lokad> and i get a long list of entries: select returned 1, select returned 0 ... in my Xorg.log
<lokad> does anyone know what this is supposed to mean?
<lokad> but the xserver now hangs after about 1.5 seconds
<lokad> before it was after 3 seconds ...
<DanaG> phail: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705#c6
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<DanaG> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=fff00df94d7ebd18a8e24537ec96073717375a3f
<BUGabundo_remote> do we still have nested X, and XDMC ?
<BUGabundo_remote> I would like to connect remotelly
<DanaG> argh, whoever decided to make this change, should be condemned to forever use a 200 DPI display with OS set to 147 DPI.
<DanaG> I'm generally decently forgiving, but I have NO forgiveness for people deliberately BREAKING things that previously worked PERFECTLY... for bullshit reasons.
 * om26er__ wonders does language count here?
<DanaG> yeah, normally it does.
<DanaG> I'm just really, extremely irked.
<BUGabundo_remote> maco: you've blogged about NX
<BUGabundo_remote> maco: so do you know if it is possible to use it at a nested X, in the source PC ?
<maco> i have?
<DanaG> great, so now we have to specifically override xorg to tell it to obey what our monitors tell it... instead of the old way, which was to override it when you DIDN'T want it to obey the monitor.
<DanaG> well, I'm going to file a bug on that stupid deliberate regression.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all.. any kernel ubuntu devel here? latest 2.6.22-10 brakes ath5k (the backport from .33 wasnt such a good idead) :D
<BUGabundo_remote> DanaG: since you are at it, file the one on nautilus tab in the bottom
<BUGabundo_remote> I forgot
<DanaG> hmm, I'll have to do those later, though.
<hanshenrik> python-psyco is not in the repo.. is python-psyco not suppose to be in the repo's of 10.04 or is it just not added yet or.. any1 know?
<BUGabundo_remote> !info python-psyco
<ubottu> python-psyco (source: psyco): Python specializing compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 262 kB, installed size 748 kB
<hanshenrik> i believe i got universe enabled :s
<hanshenrik> yes i do, still its not in the repos
<hanshenrik> Package python-psyco is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<hanshenrik> (quote from shell)
<BUGabundo_remote> fail to build??
<BUGabundo_remote> check the logs in LP
<hanshenrik> LP logs?
<BUGabundo_remote> the source and build logs, yes
<Hans_Henrik> i did apt-get install aircrack-ng;apt-get remove --purge aircrack-ng;   before i installed it, it replied to "aircrack-ng" with The program 'aircrack-ng' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: ~     but AFTER i installed/removed aircrack-ng, it says bash: /usr/bin/aircrack-ng: No such file or directory    - i guess thats a bug with the package?
<fejes> not that I'm an expert, but did you really purge immediately after installing?
<Hans_Henrik> nope
<Hans_Henrik> i ran aircrack-ng but
<Hans_Henrik> shouldn't matter
<Hans_Henrik> .. i guess :p
<fejes> i know nothing about aircrack.
<fejes> I'm just here to learn. (=
<dlublink> As far as I know the only difference between a purge and a remove is that the config files are removed,
<dlublink> so you are better to do a remove incase you made customizations to the files or something
<dlublink> I rarely use purge
<dlublink> Mostly it's for debugging or fixing a broken installation
<floating> alpha2 coming soon ?
<floating> just decided to install lucid, and read about the known issues, and I can see an issue with nvidia graphics cards on alpha1. Seeing that alpha2 is coming today, i guess i'll be dodging that issue
<charlie-tca> floating: alpha2 does not have usable nvidia restricted drivers yet
<bjsnider> yeah but they gave it the ol' college try, didn't they?
<dlublink> What's the "ol' college try" ?
<dlublink> In Calvin and Hobbes it says "It's when you gather your friends, buy some cheap beer, order a pizza, and forget about tomorrow. "
<fejes> on the bright side, as of this morning, lucid radeon driver is working again with dri/glx in non kms mode.
<yofel> charlie-tca: I'm using nvidia-current and it works fine
<sebsebseb> Hi
<dlublink> hi
<wall[e]> hello, anyone can help me with wacom on lucid?
<wall[e]> i tried to install driver xserver-xorg-input-wacom but it refused to install.
<Alexia_Death> wall[e]: if lucid has 1.7 xserver, then that driver is obolete
<Alexia_Death> obsolete*
<Alexia_Death> witch is why it wont install
<wall[e]> Alexia_Death: will recompiling package help?
<Alexia_Death> wall[e]: no. newer Xorgs need a digferent driver
<wall[e]> Alexia_Death: what's the best way i can do?
<wall[e]> install 1.6 xserver?
<Alexia_Death> wall[e]: no, I think thats not good.
<wall[e]> i guess i should try to port the wacom driver for 1.7 then?
<Alexia_Death> wall[e]: Its done already
<Alexia_Death> but you will need to build
<Alexia_Death> Im trying to find you the info you need.
<Alexia_Death> its been discussed on linux wacom list several times now.
<wall[e]> ah thanks a lot.
<wall[e]> looks like it points me to wacom-tools instead..
<wall[e]> I don't quite understand this..
<Alexia_Death> wall[e]: git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
<wall[e]> Alexia_Death: thanks!
<Alexia_Death> thats where you can get the source for 17
<dlublink> 12 + 5
<Alexia_Death> 1.7*
<Alexia_Death> :P
<wall[e]> ok.
<Alexia_Death> wall[e]: if you have one of those new bamboo pen&touch devices you will need the kernel driver from linuxwacom project aswell I think.
<DanaG> hmm, oh yeah, speaking of that device... how does the touch part work?
<DanaG> Real multi-finger, or just emulated wheel?
<Alexia_Death> may be wrong tho. if you have /dev/input/wacom ifthetablet is connected you should be set kernel side
<Alexia_Death> DanaG: From what I hear on the list, real multitouch. There has been even talk of piping the second finger as a sepparate event  stream.
<wall[e]> Alexia_Death: i have intuos 4
<wall[e]> ok, thanks, i think i should restart X11
<Alexia_Death> wall[e]: that is sort of iffy, might or might not be there.
 * wall[e] should use console client
<wall[e]> thanks :)
<wall[e]> Alexia_Death: it works, thanks a lot!
<Alexia_Death> welcome:)
<wall[e]> :)
<dupondje> Alpha 2 already there ? :)
<charlie-tca> not according to the header here.
<genii> Theres a freeze but no A2 release yet, AFAIK
<gnomefreak> is anyone else missing TTYs?
<fejes> I wasn't this morning, though I'm finding X starting on tty7, dying and restarting on tty8
<fejes> I just can't access my ttys because of video corruption
<lokad> my x is dead :(
<gnomefreak> fejes: i have it on F7 but i am missing all others
<fejes> odd.
<gnomefreak> lokad: nvidia?
<lokad> intel
<gnomefreak> ah
<lokad> black screen with kms, segfault without
<fejes> odd.
<lokad> i wait for alpha2 there are already a couple of bugs filed
<fejes> with kms, I get weird vertical stripes everywhere, but it works without on a radeon
 * gnomefreak gets horizontal strips on the top of all TTYs
<fejes> that sounds like an improvement over my stripes.
<fejes> trade? (-:
 * gnomefreak will see what i can do about mine but i would love to know if it is the kernel causing it
<dragon> Is lucid-alpha-2 out?
<fejes> rumour says no.  Freeze is on, release has not yet happened.
<gnomefreak> dragon: no. the topic will be updated when it is out
<dragon> okay, the release was scheduled for today.
<dragon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> dragon: today is not the same for everyone
<charlie-tca> And the release needs to pass testing if it is to be usable
<lokad> pacific still has some today left *g*
<charlie-tca> The dates are not set in stone\
<dragon> charlie-tca: makes sense.
<dragon> I agree that quality is more important.
<fejes> it's only 1pm here.
<fejes> plenty of time.
<sebsebseb> alpha 2 delayed ok I guess, but hopefuly the final won't be or the RC
<dragon> fejes: The releases come out at 10am PST.
<sebsebseb> well two hours and a bit, and it will be the 15th in half of the world
<fejes> dragon: delays happen.
<charlie-tca> actually, it is now 1:18 pm PST
<dragon> sebsebseb: Yeah, final dates need to be set in stone. There's plenty of time and testing for the final in any case.
<dragon> Thu Jan 14 13:19:07 PST 2010
<sebsebseb> dragon: well  the first LTS got delayed by two months
<sebsebseb> any idea why?
<dragon> sebsebseb: was that in 2006?
<sebsebseb> dragon: yes
<dragon> I didn't know about it.
<sebsebseb> well I guess since it was the first one, they had to make sure it was pretty good
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: there were things we wanted to add so in a meeting it was decided to push release a little bit to make it more stable
<sebsebseb> even if it meant being delayed
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: oh right
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: such as?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: dapper was going to be a new theme and stuff but it didnt work out so we had to fix it
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> on the subject of new themes
<sebsebseb> Lucid is meant to have quite a differnet look isn't it?
<sebsebseb> some adding to Gnome, but  also things being more transparant or something?
<sebsebseb> editing not adding above
<dragon> I heard that, but alpha-1 looked quite similar to karmic.
<sebsebseb> dragon: well yeah, but that's alpha 1
<dragon> do we have gnome 2.30 in final lucid?
<sebsebseb> dragon: the  newer  non under the hood stuff, doesn't tend to come untill later on,  I read that the social features will be in alpha 3
<dragon> Tech Specs didn't mention the version of gnome in lucid
<dragon> sebsebseb: that makes sense
<lokad> alpha 1 had hal removed ...
<sebsebseb> dragon: well I thought alpha 1 had plymouth for boot up as well, but  that booted up not that well  in  my vm
<gnomefreak> it was romored to have gnome-3.0 but weather that happens or not has not been decided
<sebsebseb> dragon: it will be 2.30 I think yeah, but I read they will be keeping  evolution back on the 2.28 version
<dragon> sebsebseb: yes, but it looked all same, even time-wise.
<dragon> sebsebseb: that'd be good.
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: it will. IIRC ther eis a bug on it that it is not removing usplash and installing plymouth. if you install plymouth it kind of works
<sebsebseb> dragon: why do you think that, and I don't use evolution
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: oh right well when alpha 2 is out, i'll do a new vm.  plus I tried to upgrade my alpha 1 vm a bit whenever it was, but things didn't really work out properly, but oh well
<dragon> sebsebseb: I mean the Gnome 2.30 part of your statement. Evolution doesn't work for me any way.
<sebsebseb> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sebsebseb> dragon: oh?
<sebsebseb> I like web mail,  and if I am going to use an email client well Mozilla Thunderbird :)
<sebsebseb> Thunderbird 3 is nearly ready
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, is there a beta ?
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: yes there's something that can be tried
<dragon> sebsebseb: It's more like, evolution sits on the couch all day, eats memory, gets fat and slows down the entire thing.
<BluesKaj> I normally use gmail, but did use t-bird for many years and i still have it installed
<sebsebseb> dragon: heh in a way I guess
<sebsebseb> :)
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: yeah gmail is good
<dragon> it's the memory bugs that I try to run away from
<dragon> but gnome pulls evolution-data-server in any way.
<sebsebseb> dragon: Kmail is also pretty good I guess,  as far as using the program though, opening up and that's about it or whatever
<sebsebseb> like evolution
<sebsebseb> well evolution needs accounts setting up, before it's of much use
<sebsebseb> dragon: data server?
<yofel> BluesKaj: TB3 is released, but for Ubuntu there's only the mozilla-daily-ppa yet, but we'll have it soon in lucid (until alpha3 at least)
<dragon> sebsebseb: i haven't tried kmail, but kde stuff is quite promising in general.
<yofel> kmail is quite nice indeed
<sebsebseb> dragon: KDE 4 is getting better yeah
<dragon> sebsebseb: yeah, it's a process that runs in the background with that name in gnome.
<sebsebseb> dragon: and then slows stuff down?
<sebsebseb> yofel: TB3 will soon be in lucid?  untill apha 3?  uh?
<dragon> sebsebseb: it seldom starts hogging memory and bloats up to 900+MiB
<sebsebseb> Web mail for the win! :)
<dragon> sebsebseb: I filed a bug report etc., but it's a little hard to reproduce.
<dragon> sebsebseb: yep, Gmail gets the job done. Combine that with chromium, and you have one that looks like a desktop app.
<sebsebseb> so alpha 2  Friday UTC  I guess
<sebsebseb> UTC/GMT
<yofel> sebsebseb: bug 314668
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314668
<sebsebseb> dragon: oh your one of the  chromeium/chrome fan boys (well not fan boy as such, but you get what I mean I guess)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314668
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314668
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New]
<ubott2> Ubuntu bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314668
<yofel> argh, bot #fail...
<sebsebseb> seems quite a few people are thinking chromeium/chrome is better than Firefox,  but not enough of them to gain most of the browser market share
<yofel> good ubott2...
<dragon> sebsebseb: chromium works; it gets the job done in lesser time, similar memory resources, lesser CPU.
<sebsebseb> oh and FIrefox does not have that either, but  it does have more market share these days, than  versions of IE on their own,  but with all the versions IE still has most of the market
<sebsebseb> yofel: Do you package stuff for Ubuntu?
<yofel> sebsebseb: no, I just follow the bug
<sebsebseb> yofel: ok
<yofel> I don't know enough about packaging for that yet ^^
<dragon> IE is for those who don't know what a browser is.
<sebsebseb> dragon: well I read that the netbook version of Ubuntu will have  chromeium instead of FIrefox, becasue of it uses lesser resources or whatever the reason/s was/are
<dragon> that's true. Chromium isn't stable though.
<sebsebseb> dragon: it's not stable yet?
<dragon> sebsebseb: on linux, I think it's not.
<dragon> I'm using the daily builds, and technically it is stable, but it crashes or breaks at least once every fortnight.
<dragon> They call it the "daily build"
<dragon> and unstable version is available too.
<sebsebseb> IE is for those that don't know what a browser is, that sounds about right.  Well  a browser options screen is coming to Europe soon as a Microsoft update.  Since Microsoft have made the European Commision unhappy a few times etc.  It will offer people choice of 11 or so browsers.  This is also off topic really.
<dragon> sebsebseb: that's really good for open source.
<njin> i'm here
<robin0800> sebsebseb: I like google Chrome
<yofel> hi njin
<sebsebseb> That screen will be for Windows 7 sure,  maybe Vista as well, but  XP  I wonder.  Plus they got to do it for five years, so I guess the next Windows will have it as well.
<njin> Hy everybody
<sebsebseb> dragon: well sure, altough Opera will be one of the options
<yofel> njin: do you get anything in dmesg when it disconnects?
<sebsebseb> ,but  that's fine, Opera does a good job at following web standards, just like FIrefox, and Chrome and Chromeium etc
<sebsebseb> njin: hi
<njin> I've got wireless problem (frequent disconnections) with d-link dwl-g510g
<sebsebseb> njin: with Lucid?
<njin> yes
<sebsebseb> ok not my area, but this might be helpful
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fejes> I had that problem back in karmic.  Turned out turning of tkip solved the problem.
<gnomefreak> and bug is filed :)
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: bug for what?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: TTYs
<sebsebseb> ok I don't know what that is
<dragon> Is there a way to get notified when alpha-2 comes out?
<yofel> fejes: and what do you use now? (please don't say unencrypted or wep)
<dragon> except for pinging a URL for HTTP code 200
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: its a terminal if you use F1-6 and GUI is on F7
<sebsebseb> yofel: heh
<sebsebseb> in a way
<sebsebseb> I guess
<njin> here a part of system log 31.164123] rt61pci 0000:00:0c.0: firmware: requesting rt2561.bin
<njin> what mean?
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: oh right that
<sebsebseb> I know what you mean
<njin> that it require rt2561 instead rt61 ??
<fejes> yofel: WPA2 + AES
<yofel> fejes: then good :D
<fejes> yofel: indeed (+
<fejes> (=
<fejes> tkip just didn't work well with karmic for me.
<fejes> hopefully that changes in lucid
<njin> what is tkip
<fejes> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporal_Key_Integrity_Protocol
<yofel> njin: that should just mean that your wireless driver needs a firmware to use you wireless card, nothing unusual
<yofel> njin: does it show anything for the time you get a disconnect?
<njin> no, nothings
<yofel> hm...
<njin> just disconnected
<yofel> well, wireless debugging isn't quite my expertiese either...
<njin> here dmesg [ 2332.515103] wlan0: authenticated
<njin> [ 2332.515135] wlan0: associate with AP 00:19:5b:9b:b8:2e (try 1)
<njin> [ 2332.523684] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:19:5b:9b:b8:2e (capab=0x471 status=0 aid=1)
<njin> [ 2332.523690] wlan0: associated
<njin> [ 5684.500042] No probe response from AP 00:19:5b:9b:b8:2e after 500ms, disconnecting.
<yofel> njin: thx, but please use a pastebin service next time
<yofel> !pastebin | njin
<ubottu> njin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<floating> i have nvidia geforece ti4200 128mb, old video card. If I install lucid, will it use which driver, and will it crash x
<floating> yofel, u said u r not experiencing crashes with your nvidia ?
<yofel> floating: well, by default it should use NV afaik
<DanaG> well, if a 4MX is anything like a 4TI will be, you can expect the binary drivers to just segfault Xorg.
<DanaG> nouveau works nicely, though.
<DanaG> 2D only.
<floating> which driver do you use ?
<Michalxo> hello! Does A2 came out or not? yet..
<bjsnider> nouveau will not be fast on that old junk, but nothing else will either
<DanaG> hmm, what ever did happen with those pulseaudio device-manager features planned to go into KDE?
<DanaG> http://colin.guthr.ie/2009/10/so-how-does-the-kde-pulseaudio-support-work-anyway/
<sebsebseb> Michalxo: no, but Friday probably
<sebsebseb> or maybe, not sure, but yes it's delayed
<floating> nvidia-current it was. So there is nv, nvidia-current, nouveau and vesa available for this card or ?
<Michalxo> aha, so that's why it's unaccessible
<Michalxo> thank you ;-)
<sebsebseb> Michalxo: np
<yofel> DanaG: I heard too that it was planned but lost track of it. Pulseaudio works fine in KDE for me, but I have to use pavucontrol to configure it :/
<DanaG> hmm, so how can I try 3D on nouveau?
<DanaG> Just mesa needed, or librm, too?
<bjsnider> floating, nvidia-current is not available for that card
<bjsnider> only geforce 6k or newer
<floating> ok
<floating> is that bnx2 something that will affect me I wonder.
<floating> hmm, I guess that is fixed for the release that comes today
<DanaG> ah, galliumhowto.
<floating> how about this "Manual partitioning in the graphical installer is reported to cause the installer to crash. Investigation of this issue is ongoing." If I use the alternate cd and text-based install, the manual partitioning should be fine ?
<yofel> floating: should be (different installer)
<hyances_> Hi!  ¿Is Alpha2 out?
<sebsebseb> hyances_: no delayed
 * DanaG is trying installing nouveau mesa on nv17.
<DanaG> er, is gallium "not mesa", or something?
<DanaG> I really don't get exactly what Gallium is.
<lokad> bye
<gnomefreak> depends on the context but it is a metal
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> DanaG: gallium is essentially a library for writing drivers for highly-programmable graphics hardware.
<RAOF> It's like mesa, but starts from the premise “you've got a programmable-pipeline GPU available, with shaders and such”.
<DanaG> hmm, then what'll be done for non-programmable stuff?
<RAOF> Well, there was work to do a pseudo-programmable pipeline for gallium (using the kinda-programmable stuff that nv2x has).  But what's happening now is that old nvidia cards won't be using gallium; they'll be doing a classic mesa driver.
<RAOF> This sucks in that you won't get any of the cool stuff that gallium drivers are getting for almost-free - OpenGL 3.0, OpenVG acceleration, VDPAU, etc.
<RAOF> On the other hand, your card probably doesn't actually handle any of that, so :P
<DanaG> Yeah, I just want to be able to use some of the compiz effects.
<DanaG> a.k.a. the ones that worked way back before nvidia 96 stopped being able to do anything but segfault.
<DanaG> that "4" mx has NO pixel shaders at all.
<RAOF> The classic mesa driver isn't anywhere near that state, IIRC.  You can give it a try, though I think it's still at the “can now render textured triangles!” stage.
<DanaG> hmm, I remember trying it once and having compiz almost work.... but crash upon trying to create windows.
<bjsnider> RAOF, if you want all of those cool things, buy a new graphics card
<iflema> is the gimp being ripped out???
<oorah> are we in alpha 2 yet?
<oorah> some reason usb devices are not detected on msi wind u100
<iflema> alpha 2 go... yes
<oorah> will usb detection be fixed soon?
<iflema> she's an alpha..... and thats a large scope :)
<iflema> beta(s) and rc in april/march, final due late April
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-15
<yo2boy> constantly refreshing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/ :P
<jpds> yo2boy: Stop killing the servers.
<yo2boy> ALPHA 2 RELEASED
<yo2boy> :D
<yo2boy> nvm
<yo2boy> :|
<fejes> lol
<fejes> I just did the same thing
<yo2boy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/alpha-2/
<yo2boy> GO GO GO
 * genii just does a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instead
<yofel> heh, the deskop cd's and the dvd's are the daily images from yesterday ^^
<xguru> i'm out of the loop....  has Alpha 2 been released?  I thought i read some place that it was due out on the 7th?  If so is the topic just out of date?
<ChogyDan> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<yofel> xguru: the images are out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/alpha-2/
<yofel> ah, the release page was unlocked too
<yofel> so I guess the topic would be out of date now ^^
<xguru> i was just wondering i upgraded from karmic yesterday.  I did the following commands:  lsb_release -a, cat /etc/lsb-release and got nothing saying alpha 2.   I was just making sure.
<xguru> althought i did get the typical "development branch"
<yofel> oh, you won't fine any reference to 'alpha2' there
<yo2boy> Topic's old
<xguru> 2.6.32-10 the most current kernel?
<yo2boy> 2.6.32.3
<yofel> xguru: for ubuntu yes
<xguru> well excellent!  everything seems to be working way better than the upgrade to karmic...
<xguru> excellent work on everyone's part
<yofel> ^^
<xguru> yofel: any idea why apt-get is holding back the distribution update on python-qt3?
<charlie-tca> alpha2 is released
<yofel> charlie-tca: we already noticed ;)
<yofel> xguru: aptitude tells me: python-qt3 depends on python-sip4 (<= 4.9.1)
<yofel> lucid has python-sip4 4.9.3-0ubuntu1
<yo2boy> d/l done
<yo2boy> burning to usb
<xguru> yofel: are you saying that python-sip4 is being used instead of python-qt3? Therefore I just ignore the python-qt3 package being held back?
<yofel> xguru: ignore it (it depends on an older version of the python-sip4 package, the lucid version is too new)
<xguru> oh ok....thanks for the clarification.
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to play with compiling the kernel, without cruding up one's system?  I was going to do it in a VM, but then I realized it was too much to compile
<SandGorgon> distrowatch reports alpha 2 released
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705#c6
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<IdleOne> wontfix?
<DanaG> yeah, that really irks me.
<DanaG> So much for progress.
<DanaG> Hey, some monitors report DPI incorrectly... so let's assume they're ALL wrong, and all 96 DPI!
<DanaG> weird... radeon also won't suspend and resume properly.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<iflema> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<monkey__1> Hello all
<hyperstream> ;)
<hyperstream> monkey__1,  Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<monkey__1> How does it run?
<monkey__1> hyperstream, I think I will wait till beta
<monkey__1> but thank you anyway
<arand_> monkey__1: Install to an usb drive and run without affecting your HD ;) (just make sure to install grub to the usb instead)
<yo2boy> woah..
<ethana2> Is the disk verifier broken in alpha2?
<ethana2> I've tried this alpha 2 disc in two machines, it never displays any kind of progress bar or anything
<ethana2> It boots up, but..  I like to confirm the disk integrity before using it for installation
<yo2boy> i'm just dissapointed that A2 doesn't include Wubi
<arand> ethana2: yea, verifier seems broken on my daily I got just recently as well
<stochastic> Hi all, just out of curiosity, has anyone in here attempted to disable pulseaudio in lucid yet and if so, what's the most elegant method of doing so (hopefully a reversible one)?
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<arand> so it is.
<vish> stochastic: why disable something which works ? ;)
<BUGabundo_work> man, i cant believe some users http://www.qdb.us/301317
<stochastic> vish, many pro-audio users of Ubuntu Studio have been asking the developers to include a disable feature for pulse audio.  I personally like pulse audio, but it's a feature that's been requested by our users enough times to consider it.
<vish> ah , the Studio users.. :(
<BUGabundo_work> stochastic: pa-suspend?
<vish> stochastic: there was such a method  , but thought to be destructive ... let me find you the post [you might know it too, the user spammed several pulseaudio bugs with it]
<stochastic> BUGabundo_work, pa-suspend is a temporary turnoff feature, we're looking for a method of disabling it system-wide (i.e. on the next reboot pulse does not start)
<BUGabundo_work> aptitude purge pulseaudio*
 * BUGabundo_work grin
<vish> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<stochastic> BUGabundo_work, that doesn't solve things it just breaks things
<BUGabundo_work> i know
<BUGabundo_work> jk
<stochastic> vish, any ground on that post?
<vish> stochastic: i'm searching for it... just havent found it yet.. :(
<vish> phew! got it :)
<vish> stochastic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/438318/comments/56
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 438318 in linux "[karmic] no sound on toshiba nb205" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vish> i had to track hggh and then check for this bug :D
<stochastic> vish, wow, thanks.
<vish> np.. ;)
<vish> that user nearly got banned.. he commented those instructions on one too many bugs ;)
<vish> oh , he had a ppa to remove PA too ! , seems it was removed  > https://launchpad.net/~pstone78/+archive/ppa
<floating_> installed command-line install from alternate cd, install went all fine, but when it was time to reboot to the system, i'm stuck at the screen which saysä fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 /dev/sda8 clean, 43106/917504 files, 251219/366828 blocks
<floating_> alpha2
<floating_> should i try reboot with altsysrqb for starters ?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Anyone here who knows why GRUB 2 is still a beta-version?
<floating_> rebooting leaves it stuck there aswell
<Umeaboy> I can't load Winblows 7 or Mandriva 2010.0 with it.
<Umeaboy> And I'm fully updated.
<floating_> i tried 2 tricks to get past the hang at fsck. rw /sbin/init --debug <- appending this to kernel line in grub. I got debug messages but it hang there too. None of the debug messages seemed like errors. 2nd thing I tried was to boot to live cd and run sudo fsck -y /dev/sda8 , it said it recovered the fsck or so, but when I reboot, I still get the fsck hang. Now though I'm getting additional info there: "/dev/sda8 superblock last mount time is in the
<arand> floating_: did the fsck -y run throught the fsck properly? otherwise try to force the check -f
<floating_> i didnt write down what it said, but it said 2 or 3 lines in a second and that was that. recovering, done and clean or something. fsck was saying "clean" in the boot to begin with though
<floating_> so I guess that -y tries to fix fsck, which was already fixed, but still hangs
<floating_> or?
<floating_> hmm, should I run it with that -f ?
<arand> floating_: if it was already marked as clean it may be that it wasn't run at all when you just used -y
<floating_> yeah I think it wasn't. if the purpose was to run it.. ok. btw i wonder what that "probably due to bad system clock" wants to tell me
<floating_> because now i dualbooted to windows xp, and i see that the xp clock shows 2h earlier than the timezone set
<floating_> is this a clock at bios ?
<floating_> aa maybe it is not relevant for this problem
<arand> floating_: that whole issue was common in Karmic alphas as well, it was some kind of mismatch in system/bios/zone -time
<floating_> ill try fsck -fy from the live cd
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/268808
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268808 in e2fsprogs "superblock last write time is in the future" [High,Fix released]
<floating_> fsck -fy modified it a little. 0,1% non-contagious, but after the reboot, still hangs at the fsck
<floating_> it though gives this superblock ast write time is in the future. Is it now hanging there for this reason ?
<arand> floating_: it seems so, can you run fsck -fy directly from here?
<drizzt_> i've lost my keyboard layout applet after today's updates, why?
<geser> does gvim has in title "GVIM (as superuser)" for others too?
<_stink_> i'm new to testing +1.  when i look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/lucid_probs.html, what does "produces uninstallable binaries" mean?
<bjsnider> _stink_, it means that those packages cannot be installed
<_stink_> bjsnider: ah, gotcha.  thanks.
<bjsnider> and it doesn't matter why. don't even worry about it. you can't install them, so you can't test them.
<_stink_> i will stay away from them. :)
<drizzt_> i've lost my keyboard layout applet after today's updates, why?
<afv> hi, does anyone know where the seahorse config/keys are saved?
<afv> i need to restore them from a backup..
<afv> (home backup)
<maco> gpg keys in .gnupg/ and ssh keys in .ssh/
<afv> oh, thanks maco!
<maco> dunno where password keyring stuff is saved though
<BluesKaj> hiya folks
<pasjr> I lost my sd reader with alpha 2 any one know how to restore it
<mellhen> is this developement area for kubuntu too?
<mellhen> i mean this irc-channel
<yofel_> mellhen: kubuntu lucid support and discussion
<yofel_> develpment is in #kubuntu-devel
<yofel_> *development
<mellhen> yofel: thanks
<lokad> hi
<lokad> i experience random x lockups
<lokad> dmesg gives hundreds of lines telling me "[drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged"
<lokad> this is with the newest packages
<CAiRO> hi
<CAiRO> the release notes of the 10.04 alpha2 say that it is possible to install all 3 nvidia drivers in parallel, but what is the difference between them actually?
<yofel> CAiRO: afaik mostly the different hardware they support
<yofel> lokad: no expert on grapics drivers, but afaik you should file a bug against the kernel in for this
<CAiRO> yofel: hmm, but is it important then to be able to install them in parallel?
<yofel> Sarvatt: there?
<lokad> I have found a bug report that has the same message in the error logs but says "fix released" - i commented on it so let's see what happens
<Sarvatt> lokad: this is with stock lucid? or are you using xorg-edgers?
<lokad> stock lucid
<lokad> I had the x-edgers repo active though
<yofel> CAiRO: not sure tbh, but sometimes an older driver might work better than a newer one on certain hardware, and if you want to test it now you at least don't have to remove the already installed driver
<Sarvatt> what does dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel say the version is?
<lokad> 2.9.1-1ubuntu1
<Sarvatt> you're sure you've had the error since switching away from edgers?
<Sarvatt> i havent seen anyone (me included) with that problem using 2.9.1
<lokad> I have it now with this version :) - x-edgers was active for another reason but it did not work so I disable it
<hondu> ssd
<hondu> sorry
<lokad> i will reinstall this package and retry
<lokad> Was there a xedgers package of the same version?
<Sarvatt> I don't have any info to give you on it if you get it with 2.9.1, you're the first person i've heard of getting it but there are alot of us having the problem with 2.10
<Sarvatt> it's 2.10 there
<Sarvatt> does it mention batchbuffer I/O error just before the execbuff while wedged spam starts?
<lokad> no ... drm_hangcheck_elapsed
<lokad> GPU hung
<CosmiChaos> hey i sucesfully upgrade to grub2 (grub-pc) and i have plymouth installed.... how to get the boot animation like all fresh installations of alpha 2???
<CosmiChaos> how to activate splash again?
<BUGabundo_work> how is NVidia drivers?
<BUGabundo_work> i stilll dont have 3D :(
<CosmiChaos> activate plymouth from upgrad ubuntu lucid
<Sarvatt> lokad: do you have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log around from a crash? do you see (WW) intel(0): i830_uxa_prepare_access: gtt bo map failed: Input/output error in it if so?
<Sarvatt> nvidia drivers are working perfect here for me BUGabundo_work
<lokad> No. I Get: [    2.303007] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit batch buffer, expect rendering corruption or even a frozen display: Input/output error.
<lokad> But this is from a restart of Xorg after the first freeze
<BUGabundo_work> Sarvatt: i'll ping u back after dinner
<pasjr> why dose 10.04 no longer see my computer as a laptop?  my power settings are for desktop only
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo_work: alrighty, have you been holding off upgrading? I did see a bug where people still trying to use jockey were ending up blacklisting nvidia-current in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf because they deactivated it there even though jockey support isnt working yet
<CosmiChaos> does nobody now how to activate plymouth from upgrade? :(
<Sarvatt> I think you need KMS to even see anything with plymouth right now?
<lokad> Sarvatt: I have found the culprit, I indeed still use x-edgers packages, they did not downgrade. But I don't know why I got the wrong version on the command line. Interactive aptitude gives me the right version
<CosmiChaos> what does that mean?
<Sarvatt> meaning only intel and ati will see the new splash
<Sarvatt> and nouveau if you have that installed
<CosmiChaos> arghs
<Sarvatt> ah good to hear lokad!
<lokad> It is 2.10.0+git20100114.96f45c66-0ubunut0sarvatt
<lokad> so take this as an additional bug report *g*
<CosmiChaos> *"!@%&!=....
<LrdMtrod> Can I roll back an update-manager -d ?
<lokad> So thanks for your help, Sarvatt - am now downgrading ...
<Sarvatt> lokad: yeah theres problems with 2.10, they are well known and they still released 2.10 anyway with them :( http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25475
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25475 in Driver/intel "[i915] Xorg crash / Execbuf while wedged" [Critical,New]
<CosmiChaos> first the blowed gdm-themes, then they blowed usplash and now, on most users hardware nothing works xD
<pasjr> what is KMS?
<CosmiChaos> even the xorg-driver-nv  does not allow to run vga=791 :)
<LrdMtrod> pasjr: virtualization
<lokad> Hum, this is no good policy :(
<pasjr> ok thank you
<CosmiChaos> you only get a console output at all if you completely remove vga= tag
<lokad> pasjr, not virt but Kernel Mode Switching
<pasjr> ok, never heard of it, now I can learn something new
<CosmiChaos> its relly frustrating, but i have to say grub2 really boots a lot faster at the beginning
<lokad> LrdMtrod meant kvm
<CosmiChaos> no more hard drive delays
<vish> Sarvatt: hi... in ATI , X crashes when i try a guest session or try switching to different user :(
<Sarvatt> i think thats happening globally for everyone right now vish
<LrdMtrod> pasjr: yeah, I have a hard time keeping those acronyms apart
<pasjr> I tweaked grub2, shaved 2.5secs off, but scary doing it
<CosmiChaos> pasjr, how do you?
<vish> Sarvatt: ah... thanks :)
<vish> btw > Bug 506510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506510 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in FatalError()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506510
<Sarvatt> looks like GDM to me but am probably wrong
<pasjr> first is easy change timeout from 10 to 0
<CosmiChaos> can i turn the boot-log console output something like quiete quite to not see it all? any ideas?
<pasjr> restset your swap to 10, conncurent from none to shellrace
<CosmiChaos> pasjr, this is not a really tweak as you can easily adjust it via gui and should be default ;)
<pasjr> yes you can disable splash
<CosmiChaos> pasjr, i have no splash, i want to disable the annoying console outputs udev warnings bla bla
<pasjr> then type in quite
<BUGabundo_work> Sarvatt: no.i forced all upgrades after last week breakag
<CosmiChaos> that is already there in grub.cfg
<CosmiChaos> no effect
<CosmiChaos> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-10-generic root=UUID=3da2d438-9fda-4f58-a93f-24be243ac74e ro   quiet
<pasjr> not sure then you have something set else where
<Sarvatt> i'm pretty sure plymouth text based splash is planned and just not implemented yet in lucid...
<pasjr>  add splash back to that line then sudo update-grub
<Sarvatt> its only just barely working with KMS, no cryptsetup prompts or fsck feedback
<CosmiChaos> narf and i want to have my gdm-theme Aurora Black back, this Metacity-a-like is really not my favour
<CosmiChaos> they really heavy dropped dropped features that now need to be reimplemented
<pasjr> i wish my fan control would work
<CosmiChaos> try your bios
<pasjr> nogo in bios insyde bio sucks
<CosmiChaos> you can easily noise and temperature tweak your cpu-fan from inside the bios, by perfectly setting up temperate scale and stepsize
<CosmiChaos> usually fancontrol is set to Full or Auto
<pasjr> not on insyde, not on my board no access allowed
<CosmiChaos> you dont have access to your bios?
<pasjr> not complete most of the settings I want are not allowed, only fix I found is to replace bios, that is to scary for me
<CosmiChaos> who restricts you to use the features of your motherboards bios?? does somebody set the password ? :)
<CosmiChaos> see even the worst featurerich bios got fancontrol ;)
<pasjr> Toshiba and Insyde Bios blocks me.  No menu options to change those settings
<CosmiChaos> is it a notebook?
<pasjr> yes Satellite A505D by Toshiba
<pasjr> none of the linux tools for Toshiba work
<CosmiChaos> and it has no bios fan control? ridicolous, you very badly spend your money :D
<CosmiChaos> does it run 100% all the time?
<pasjr> it only cost me $500, it has AMD Turion X2 dual core 64 bit runs at 2.30GHz, 4Gib of ram, 500Gib hard drive and 1080i hd display
<CosmiChaos> did you tried Toshiba laptop utilities?
<pasjr> no it kicks in around 85deg C
<pasjr> yes nothing for Tosh in the linux or win world works
<CosmiChaos> so yyes you spend your money worse, on a nice sounding thingy that burns away within the first 6 month, of course you did ;)
<pasjr> Toshiba told me to contact Insyde, Insyde told me the info I want is Classified.
<CosmiChaos> xD
<lokad> have fun guys
<CosmiChaos> well it is not classified , it is closed source :)
<CosmiChaos> seems like a hard job, you want to force linux higher fan speeds, than the bios actually forces to.... ;)
<CosmiChaos> i have no idea
<CosmiChaos> the classified information maybe, that the device runs dead  on point to the end day of warranty ;)
<ripps> Okay, whenver I tried to mount my external ntfs harddrive, I now get a popup saying "Unable to mount Disk_Name, Not authorized"
<drs305> Late to the party perhaps.  I just loaded A2 onto a real partition - previously on a VM. Edited fstab for the first time and it appears the change takes effect as soon as I hit enter on a new entry.
<drs305> This a new 'feature'?
<drs305> e.g. I added a new mount, when I hit enter to add the line in fstab I got a message immediately saying the device was already mounted.
<douglasawh-work> while I'm doing this on Lucid, I think this would apply to any release/distro - I am trying to tell the difference between grub1 and grub2 when neither are in Synaptic. As far as I can tell, the only way to do it is that grub1 says something about staging 1.5 and grub2 does not. Is there a more clear way, like grub --version (which will not run since technically neither is installed)
<drs305> grub-install -v  is the normal way to check. From the grub command line during boot, if it's grub 2 "ls" will produce results, g1 won't.
<drs305> douglasawh-work: Is that what you were asking?
<Sarvatt> vish: changing /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default to call /sbin/initctl instead of just initctl fixed guest sessions for me
 * vish tries
<Sarvatt> /var/log/gdm/:0-slave.log was saying /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: 16: initctl: not found before, i think it was due to the paths being exported around getting changed in the newer gdm releases in the past few days
<vish> hmm , didnt work ,
 * vish tries again...
<vish> Sarvatt: if i X crashes  , and i'm at tty how do i restart it?
<vish> s/i//
<Sarvatt> sudo service gdm stop then start it again?
<Sarvatt> thats what i did the first time it dropped me to a vt trying to start the guest session
<vish> Sarvatt: :(  ... nope , i still get X crashing
<vish> /sbin/initctl -q emit desktop-session-start DISPLAY_MANAGER=gdm
<vish> ^ didnt work for me
<gnomefreak> can someone please open the file manager and click Help>About and tell me the name of it
<vish> oh , great evolution segfaults :/
<gnomefreak> nevermind for the above i found what i did
<duffydack> 1 bug in live installer, I cant add a partition to free space Ive made.  my last partition /dump for odds and ends i shrunk to free up 10gig unallocated space, but cant manually add a / partition there for 10.04
<duffydack> choosing "use largest free space" added a / and swap however..
<gnomefreak> duffydack: someone yesterday had said he/she had issues too. the alternative installer was said to work
<gnomefreak> be back fixing something i hope
<LordMetroid> I updated to alpha2 from 9.10 however I can not get into my system
<undecim> LordMetroid: How far can you get?
<LordMetroid> I did manage to get into my system once for an unkown reason, that time prompted me to run in low- srceen resolution mode(though I saw no difference from the resolution I had in 9.10)
<LordMetroid> I get the Ubuntu logo
<LordMetroid> Then I get a marker that does't flash
<LordMetroid> I once got a square progress bar in red and gray
<LordMetroid> And now I have the message "could not write bytes: Broken pipe"
<maxb> Anyone else running Lucid on Acer Aspire One?
<LordMetroid> the tty at F6 I see cryptswap starting
<LordMetroid> If I press the power button, the system goes to level 0 like normal but my keyboard stops working
<LordMetroid> Sometimes something about vboxdrv has also been flashing by
<LordMetroid> (and no I am not running alpha2 on a vbox)
<Sarvatt> I am maxb
<Sarvatt> AOA150
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ping
<Sarvatt> heyo! still not working?
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> what packages do I need?
<Sarvatt> nvidia-current should be it if the rest is stock lucid
<BUGabundo> nvidia-current:  Installed: 190.53-0ubuntu4
<gnomefreak> who was it that had the issue with the partition editor?
 * gnomefreak found bugs on it :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: look under known bugs for yours http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 im fairly sure you are talking about one of the few
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: but how come everyone says Nvidia 3D is working
<maxb> Sarvatt: hi. I've been experiencing system lockups recently, since 2.6.32-10 ish - have you seen anything of the sort?
<BUGabundo> but the one person who tried X in advace got stuck ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: mine is :)
<Sarvatt> only with intel 2.10 maqxb
<gnomefreak> maxb: does reboot fix it?
<Sarvatt> nvidia-current                                  190.53-0ubuntu4
<Sarvatt> 3D is working fine BUGabundo, thats weird
<maxb> gnomefreak: "fix"? The only thing you can do with a locked up system is to reboot it, so I don't understand your question
<gnomefreak> i am not sure if i am using free drivers or normal ;)
<Sarvatt> maxb: are you using xorg-edgers?
<Sarvatt> if so purge the heck out of it :)
<maxb> No, just plain old lucid
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: "free" doesn't do 3D
<maxb> I *have* been running it with 2.6.31's i915 module though
<gnomefreak> maxb: does it lock up after you reboot system. example boot->freeze->hard restart->no more lock ups
<Sarvatt> oh I have no problems at all outside of flickering after resume if I dont use i915.powersave=0
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: give me a minute
<maxb> Sarvatt: The flickering usually escalates to a hang after a while for me
<Sarvatt> yup
<maxb> I'll try the boot option, though
<Sarvatt> always hangs here
<Sarvatt> lucky to last 30 minutes after resume without powersave turned off
<maxb> The other thing which confuses me is that recently the screen resolution set by KMS for the text console has changed
<Sarvatt> do you have an AOA model too?
<undecim> I can't get KDE compositing or Wireless working since upgrading.
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: I  know you've been asked a million times already probably but can you paste your Xorg.0.log?
<gnomefreak> some KMS bugs can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: IIRC nvidia+Xorg 7.5 do not play well together but i installed (cant recall name) on distupgrade and it fixed it
<BUGabundo> hi charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: $ pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/357259/
<maxb> Sarvatt: Yes, mine's AOA150 too
<charlie-tca> How are things today?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I'm still fighting nvidia :(
<gnomefreak> yay might have grub-pc fix :)
<BUGabundo> I may need to reboot
<BUGabundo> but can only do it in about 1h
<bjsnider> says you'r eloading the nvidia glx module, so 3d should work
<BUGabundo> finishing a big download
<charlie-tca> heh
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Sarvatt> hmmm that looks fine BUGabundo.. do you have any LIBGL things set in your environment?
<BUGabundo> how do I check?
<BUGabundo> douglasawh-work: ping
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you were the guy behind some of the work of grub2 weren't you ?
<bjsnider> no i was not
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: export?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what does glxinfo get you?
<BUGabundo> $ glxinfo | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/357264/
<Sarvatt> looking for like LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 or something
<Sarvatt> try LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=0 glxinfo
<BUGabundo> $ export | grep LIBGL
<BUGabundo> $  LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=0 glxinfo | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/357265/
<bjsnider> you've got the wrong opengl version. it should say 3.2
<bjsnider> not 2.1.2
<bjsnider> 3.2.0 NVIDIA 190.53
<Sarvatt> I have to run and make dinner, but I know googling for Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig will find your fix BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> libglu1-mesa:  Installed: 7.8.0~git20091206.df02bc42-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<Sarvatt> ohh you're using edgers stuff
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> just archive
<Sarvatt> thats an edgers package
<BUGabundo> I've removed PPA last week
<BUGabundo> I know it is
<Sarvatt> ah its just a metapackage, can remove it
<BUGabundo> but it should have been replaced by archive higer
<gnomefreak> you are using edgers package. try downgrading to our package
<Sarvatt> nah archives lower, 7.7
<BUGabundo>  *** 7.8.0~git20091206.df02bc42-0ubuntu0sarvatt 0
<BUGabundo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BUGabundo>      7.7-0ubuntu5 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://neacm.fe.up.pt lucid/main Packages
<Sarvatt> dpkg -l | grep sarvatt and for every package it lists just add /lucid, like sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa/lucid
<Sarvatt> or tormod
<BUGabundo> can't remove it ... brings too many
<maxb> Is i915.powersave=0 supposed to just stop the system from suspending at all?
<Sarvatt> nope it fixes the flickering after resume here
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, use force version
<maxb> Hmm, all my gui power management stuff is broken
<Sarvatt> maxb: dmesg | grep inteldrmfb return anything?
<maxb> reboot in progress
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get install package1/lucid package2/lucid etc BUGabundo to downgrade to lucid packages for anything that dpkg -l | grep sarvatt returns
<BUGabundo> doing so now
<Sarvatt> want to grep for tormod too, he has some packages up there
<BUGabundo> none here
<Sarvatt> was mesa-utils one of the packages?
 * maxb is amused to see gdm reporting language as "Unspecified [ANSI_X3.4-1698]"
<BUGabundo> ii  mesa-utils                            7.8.0~git20091206.df02bc42-0ubuntu0sarvatt        Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities
<Sarvatt> yeah thats the problem
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: go get dinner
<Sarvatt> compiz checks glxinfo before it starts up
<BUGabundo> I'll be here all night
<Sarvatt> that'll fix it, no worries :D
<Sarvatt> maxb: you got me stumped but something is totally borked in your setup, it's working fine here on the same machine
<Sarvatt> you shouldnt be getting the execbuff while wedged errors unless you have intel 2.10 installed though
<BUGabundo> going for a reboot
<BUGabundo> let see if it get ok
<BUGabundo> do I still need to run jockey to install the blob?
<Sarvatt> nope
<Sarvatt> jockey doesnt work for it yet
<BUGabundo> ok
 * gnomefreak thought jockey was still broken
<maxb> Sarvatt: I've not see that error message in particular - it's entirely possible I simply broke something by trying to use 2.6.31's i915 module with 2.6.32
<BUGabundo> brb
<maxb> Right now the confusing thing is that my system won't suspend at all
<Sarvatt> oh maxb I'm sorry, powersave wasnt a module parameter in 2.6.31
<Bookman> How do I cancel Show Join/Part Messages globally in XChat?
<Sarvatt> you arent using i915 right now probably which would explain suspend not working :D
<maxb> Sarvatt: I've reverted to stick lucid i915
<maxb> *stock
<maxb> I'm just going to give it up as a broken for now and go try karmic's entire kernel
<Sarvatt> modinfo i915 show powersave as a parameter?
<maxb> yes
<Sarvatt> how did you switch it? did you update the initramfs after?
<maxb> I did it in the grub command line?
<maxb> Backing that out now to see if my PM was broken by that or recent updates
<maxb> Hmm, yeah, it's all broken
<maxb> You might want to avoid the recent gnome-power-manager update (I assume) for a bit
<BUGabundo> FYI bjsnider gnomefreak Sarvatt: 100% working
<bjsnider> cool
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: cool
<bjsnider> now you can sit back and watch the good things happen
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> or the next thing explode
<BUGabundo> cause I saw a trace in the TTy
<BUGabundo> let me look at boot logs
<BUGabundo> is the splash instalble too ?
<maxb> What on earth is the system doing between when you type your password at a login prompt, and when it prints "Last login: ...." ?
 * gnomefreak doesnt have working TTY
<gnomefreak> verifing?
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /var/log/kern.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/357273/
<Sarvatt> no splash without KMS right now as far as I know BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.10, id: 0x258eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x0
<BUGabundo> Jan 15 21:58:02 BluBUG kernel: [    8.766513] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input9
<BUGabundo> Jan 15 21:58:02 BluBUG kernel: [    9.590459] irq 17: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<BUGabundo> Jan 15 21:58:02 BluBUG kernel: [    9.590627] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32-10-generic #14-Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> Jan 15 21:58:02 BluBUG kernel: [    9.590629] Call Trace:
<BUGabundo> Jan 15 21:58:02 BluBUG kernel: [    9.590631]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff810c4cfb>] __report_bad_irq+0x2b/0xa0
<BUGabundo> anyone makes sense of that log ?
<bjsnider> kernel devs could
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: pastebin ;)
<gnomefreak> be back
<bjsnider> since they wrote those meaningless messages
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: its there! on top :p
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: consider kernel devs pinged
<Sarvatt> wow, 11 second resume BUGabundo?
<Sarvatt> suspend is 1.412 and resume is 1.109 here
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Sarvatt> theres probably an i8042 quirk your machine needs to be safe over suspend/resume, ASUS is really bad about that last time i looked
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> its an asustek OEM
<BUGabundo> it used to be very nice in karmic and II
<BUGabundo> but hibernate is broken in +1
<bjsnider> isn't it always?
<Sarvatt> have you tried one of the newer daily .33 kernels?
<Sarvatt> karmic really surprised me there and suspend/resume worked 100%
<Sarvatt> (on all my machines)
<bjsnider> even the nvidia ones?
<Sarvatt> yeah! somehow
<bjsnider> suspend/resume doesn't cause *any* problems?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I'm running .32
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-10-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 7 17:38:08 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sarvatt> i dont use karmic anymore but it was perfect for about 2 weeks there between the last RC's and when lucid's kernel got uploaded :D
<BUGabundo> should I go .33 and break more stuff?
<douglasawh-work> BUGabundo: just got back to the desk
<Sarvatt> oh nevermind BUGabundo, nvidia needs patching for .33
<BUGabundo> douglasawh-work: hi. still trying to find who did work in grub2 :\
<douglasawh-work> well, not necessarily that person, but someone that knows enough to talk me through the implementation details and why grub2 won't work with full disk LVM encryption
<BUGabundo> douglasawh-work: you know what we say: don't ask to ask, just ask
<douglasawh-work> well, I asked. :) I haven't been able to go down all my leads quite yet though, so let me poke at this a little...I've been working on another issue
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> restarting pidgin
 * BUGabundo mumbles: stupid conflicting compiz keys
<undecim1> alright, I've gotten wireless working, but I can't get anywhere with compositing in KDE
<BUGabundo> is it possible to make notify-osd work over an app in full screen?
<bjsnider> there are no config options
<bjsnider> i'm not sure if the most urgent class of alerts display even over fullscreen windows
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-17
<yofel> hmpf, well, you're right
<nacho_> Hi guys
<nacho_> any idea why I get: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lssl when building gedit in lucid?
<penguin42> nacho_: It sounds like you need the dev package for openssl
<yofel> nacho_: tried running 'sudo apt-get build-dep gedit'?
<penguin42> nacho_: Try installing libssl-dev
<nacho_> weird, we don't depend on libssl...
<nacho_> maybe a new dependency in from python?
<dlublink> hi
<dlublink> ok
<dlublink> KDE, Gnome, XFCE, they are desktop managers right ?
<JontheEchidna> Desktop Environments might be a bit more correct, but yes
<dlublink> Ok
<dlublink> I am starting a page called "DesktopEnvironmentComparison" in wiki.ubuntu.com, I can't find a decent comprehensive, end user targeted comparison of the different desktops
<david> Hey
<david> so I started my page, KDE users, why do you use KDE and not gnome ?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> whos responsible for the libdirac change of name?
<_Groo_> latest libdirac breaks gstreamer bad plugins
<dlublink> Hey
<setuid> How can I get rid of the red criss-cross hashlines in the popup notification messages?
<penguin42> setuid: They're just some debug in at the moment I believe
<setuid> Like when I increase screen brightness, or when a network connects/disconnects
<setuid> Going from karmic to lucid is a HUGE leap, not an incremental set of changes
<arand> I saw that for a while, seems to have gone in recent updates for me.
<setuid> Almost nothing is compatible or the same
<setuid> In terms of launching/running apps, lucid is 20-30% slower too, I've noticed.
<setuid> Is every package running in max debug mode?
<setuid> Everything, from mc to ls to epiphany, is noticably slower
<nekohayo> um.. I think there's a bunch of new bugs being filed on pitivi on launchpad due to ubuntu pulling out HAL... I can't triage them all alone, I'll need help :|
<setuid> arand, Looks like they're back then, this build is current as of late last night
<arand> I'll chack what updating does here
<arand> s/chack/check
<yofel> okay... after todays updates I don't have a panel anymore in kde o.O
<pasjr> Dose any one know if I change the max_temp in Config Editor will the fan respond accordingly
<pasjr> any one in here
<yofel> pasjr: no idea
<pasjr> ok i c i can change max temp, so i was wondering if fan would react.  guess i will change and test it
<pasjr> yofel: do you know anything about acpitool -W
<yofel> hm, seems like my ~/.kde folder is corrupt somewhere, I get a plasma-desktop without a panel, but everything looks fine if I use a fresh ~/.kde
<yofel> pasjr: nope
<pasjr> ok thanks
<pasjr> is there any linux gurus in here
<setuid> pasjr, plenty
<pasjr> setuid: if I change max_temp in Config Editor will my fan act accordingly ?
<setuid> What is Config Editor?
<setuid> Never heard of it... some GUI tool?
<pasjr> ok you dont know the answer to that., my other question is acpitool -W is it worth enableing all?
<setuid> Being a Linux guru (and I've been running/developing software for Linux for 15 years), does not mean I know every single function in every single desktop application.
<pasjr> yes it is a gui to control vairous settings
<pasjr> I did not mean to offend you
<pasjr> I to have been doing this way to long and yet to have all the answers
<setuid> You'll never have all the answers, ever.
<setuid> I've been doing this a long time, and I'm still here asking questions, because it changes all the time
<pasjr> I think if you sudo gconfig editor you will see what i am talking about not sure though
<setuid> pasjr, Your second question, depends on what you want to wake up, but you can configure that in /etc/acpi/events
<setuid> gconf-editor?
<pasjr> yes
<setuid> What's the path to the member you're talking about?
<setuid> /foo/bar/what?
<setuid> /apps/computertemp/max_temp
<pasjr> yes
<setuid> Assuming you have a daemon monitoring it, yes.
<setuid> tpfand or simialr
<pasjr> ok thank you
<setuid> All gconf is, is a registry. If apps query that registry and behave according to its settings, it should work.
<setuid> You can try it... set the threshold low, and listen to your fan, then set it higher than that, and see if the fan stays off after you do something to raise the temp
<nysosym> any new bugs with the today gcc updates?
<bjsnider> but the difference between gconf and the windows registry is that the settings are not at the superadmin level or hardware level
 * penguin42 would love to know what's giving the privelidge to add VMs using virtual machine manager and allocate space on his volume group as a normal user
<penguin42> I guess I'm a member of libvertd group - seem sto be giving me a lot
<dupondje> is 10.04 also having CIFS issues? Now i'm having the issue that I get buffer underruns when playing music from a cifs network share
<BluesKaj> dupondje, could be , especially if you are running kde4.4RC...lots of crashes and dirs dying unexpectedly
<Spirits-Sight> can anyone help with getting synce to work so that when I connect my device to the computer it would show as a drive?
<setuid> Spirits-Sight, what device?
<dupondje> BluesKaj: have issues under Karmic atm
<Spirits-Sight> win ce 6
<dupondje> just wanted to know if its maby solved under Lucid
<BluesKaj> ok
<Spirits-Sight> setuid: ^^^
<Spirits-Sight> setuid: its a form of PDA, it uses a custom shell over the win ce 6 but it would use normal activesync / win mobile center if on windows system
<Spirits-Sight> can anyone help with getting synce to work so that when I connect my device to the computer it would show as a drive? its a form of PDA, it uses a custom shell over the win ce 6 but it would use normal activesync / win mobile center if on windows system
<Spirits-Sight> my system did not do a correct upgrade for the alptha 2, what can I do to get it to do the distro update?
<penguin42> how did it fail?
<setuid> How do I get rid of the 1px border around my desktop wallpaper in lucid?
<arand> and choosing different soom levels doesn't change things?
<arand> setuid: s/soom/zoom/
<setuid> arand, Nope, every style does the same for every wallpaper
<setuid> Even no wallpaper
<setuid> oh wait... killed off nautilus, and the border went away (until it auto-restarted)
<arand> setuid: hmm, "ubuntu-bug nautilus", I don't see anything like that on mine here..
<penguin42> setuid: What is the size of your background image compared to your monitor?
<setuid> penguin42, identical, 1920x1200
<penguin42> hmm curious
<penguin42> is it set to scale or centre or what?
<setuid> All of them did the same thing... 1px grey'ish border, until I killed off nautilus
<setuid> then it fixed itself
<penguin42> hmm very odd
<setuid> I'll see if it happens when I relog
<setuid> Probably happens if nautilus starts up before the wm, or vice versa
<setuid> How do I run ecryptfs-mount-private from the CLI to gain access to my home directory's contents?
<setuid> I've mounted my old (damaged) drive, which was dm-crypt/LUKS, and I can see everything, except /home/setuid
<arand> setuid: there are no options in the mount command? mount.ecryptfs?
<setuid> hrm, I think I found something
<setuid> ah, I found it... not intuitve though
 * setuid blogs about the details
<bmm> setuid: did you file a bug on the 1px grayish border on the desktop? I just reproduced it by renaming something on my desktop
<setuid> bmm, I think when nautilus refreshes, it paints that border
<setuid> Does it go away if you killall -9 nautilus?
<jonathonf> it also goes if you do a nautilus -q
<bmm> Havn't tried that yet, but I consider it a bug anyway :)
<jonathonf> i think there has been a bug filed, read about it on the forums
<bmm> jonathonf: which forum, I've been trying a few google queries, but can't find anything :(
<jonathonf> ubuntuforums.org
<jonathonf> i'll try and find the thread, hang on
<jonathonf> bmm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1379469
<bmm> jonathonf: that is the problem alright. Same thing here, does not seem to be linked to the graphics driver :)
<jonathonf> bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/507263
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 507263 in nautilus "Light 1px border around desktop" [Low,Triaged]
<jonathonf> just about to do a quick "me too" on it
<bmm> jonathonf: just did that myself, thanks for the help!
<jonathonf> np :)
<setuid> arand, http://blog.gnu-designs.com/solved-howto-mount-an-external-encrypted-luks-volume-under-linux
<arand> setuid: nice, quite a bit of of hoop-jumping I see :)
<setuid> arand, a bit
<setuid> arand, I'm going to be doing even more hoop-jumping to get my data off of my Drobo
<setuid> I had 1.2TB of data on it, upgraded the firmware on the physical unit (using their Windows tools), and it never booted my disk pack again. Data Robotics claims that's because I'm using Linux.
<setuid> But that Drobo had been rebooted hundreds of times over the last year, and never failed. The first boot after a firwmare upgrade, and it refuses to complete booting, holding 1.2TB of my data hostage
<arand> hmm, and they jump on anything which will make you, not them, responsible for the lost data, how lovely...
<setuid> Exactly
<setuid> Apparently I'm just shit out of luck. They don't even partner with any data recovery firms to help recover the data. Their answer? You should have backed up your data to a second Drobo.
<jussi01> setuid: please watch the language
<setuid> jussi01, sorry
<setuid> I'm going to be doing some low-level hackery on the disk pack, after I image it. I'm going to try to replace the previous firmware's header on each of the disks. When you upgrade the Drobo itself, it auto-upgrades the disk pack version too, to match.
<setuid> So you can't use a 1.3.5 disk pack in a 1.3.1 drobo
<ueu001> Found a bug. I think that the problem comes from gnome-panel though Bug #508880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508880 in vlc "vlc tray icon does not blend in with background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508880
<nysosym> if i wanne join #ubuntu-dev empathy crashs, can anyone confirm this?
<_Groo_> ubuntu gurus, latest libdirac breaks gstreamer bad plugins and consequently a lot of progs that depends on it
<arand> _Groo_: Report a bug ;)
<_Groo_> arand: i did :)
<_Groo_> arand: its attached to the fix release bug of the libdirac package
<_Groo_> arand: im trying to reach jdstrand in ubuntu-hardened, but i guess hes of for the weekend
<dotblank> how far along is lucid?
<_Groo_> dotblank: alpha2
<xteejx> Hey guys, are nvidia drivers in place for Lucid? My performance is quite bad
<BUGabundo> yeah performance wise it aint that big
<BUGabundo> 200fps with compiz speedeer
<BUGabundo> used to be 300
<xteejx> oh dear
<xteejx> I'm screwed at 10 then..... I'll look into it
<BUGabundo> 1003 frames in 5.0 seconds with glxgears fullscreen
<BUGabundo> xteejx: disable bsync?
<xteejx> huh??
<BUGabundo> *vsync
<DanaG> hmm, does kde4 handle multi-pointer X?
<DanaG> what the heck happened to my kde4.4 panel and all that?
<DanaG> It's like it lost some of my settings.
<yofel> DanaG: heh, here I lost my whole panel and a folder view widget (the widgets that were there from the beginning), I added them back by hand (though removing the ~.kde folder woks too)
<yofel> s/woks/works
<DanaG> yeah, I did that.. but it wiped out all my other kde settings, too.
<yofel> yeah, that's why I decided to add the panel back manually, less work in the end -.-
<DanaG> grr, plasma-desktop died, and krunner is not running.
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/508930
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 508930 in samba "CIFS mount is offline every x minutes/seconds" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> can somebody try to reproduce in Lucid ?
<crimsun> maco: the actual conditions are plymouth+passphrase entry
<maco> crimsun: oh ok
<chashall> ok maco you have a minute or 2?
<maco> yeah
<chashall> alright a couple of things i want to ask that arent lucid specific is that ok in this channel?
<maco> depends what they are i guess
<maco> did you have motu questions?
<chashall> i want my ntfs partion showing and browsable before i do the upgrade, i have used pysdm before but cant seem to get it going
<chashall> maco and my other question has to do with were to import my pgp key so i can use it, it is also stored on the ntfs drive
<chashall> and then i want to do the 10.04 upgrade to start work
<chashall> maco i'll try you again when you have time bud. thanks for getting me started on this
<chashall> laters
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-10
<tim167> hello, my sony handycam cannot connect, can you help please ? thanks
<billybigrigger> you need to put the handycam in usb drive mode
<billybigrigger> the only thing you can do with the handycam is make it act like a usb harddrive
<billybigrigger> tim167, have fun with the .mts files it spits out :)
<billybigrigger> lemme dig up my blog post about converting .mts to something usable
<tim167> billybigrigger: the thing is that now the camera says 'cannot recognize USB device' when I connect it to my computer...
<billybigrigger> "now the camera says"
<tim167> so the camera refuses to act like a usb harddrive
<billybigrigger> so it worked before?
<tim167> yes it worked before, on ubuntu Hardy
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> what model?
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/blog/?p=12
<tim167> computer ?
<billybigrigger> handycam
<tim167> thinkpad t42, camera DCR SX40
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> HDR XR100 here
<tim167> billybigrigger: and yours does work on Natty ?
<billybigrigger> yup
<billybigrigger> errr
<billybigrigger> it worked on maverick
<tim167> ah
<lucent> wow, memories, I was assigned a thinkpad t42 when working at Google Inc
<billybigrigger> so it's untest on natty
<billybigrigger> untested
<billybigrigger> tim167, you've checked lsusb output?
<billybigrigger> dmesg logs?
<tim167> billybigrigger: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader
<tim167> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tim167> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tim167> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tim167> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1058:0730 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<tim167> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b3:4482 IBM Corp. Serial Converter
<tim167> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<billybigrigger> tim167, tail -f /var/log/dmesg then plug in the camera...pastebin the output
<billybigrigger> pastebin.com
<tim167> ok, moment
<billybigrigger> tim167, you'll need to sudo that command if your not root
<billybigrigger> my camera is actually in my camper 70km away so i can't even test mine :(
<tim167> http://pastebin.com/uhkGtF6D
<tim167> billybigrigger: there doesn't seem to happen much there
<tim167> no messages when I connect it
<billybigrigger> that looks to be info for your atheros wireless card...
<billybigrigger> are you just plugging it in...or are you actually putting the camera into usb mode?
<tim167> i'm plugging it in
<tim167> the camera is supposed to go into usb mode by itself
<billybigrigger> unless the camera is in usb mode, it wont show in lsusb or dmesg
<billybigrigger> there must be a manual method through the cameras menu no?
<billybigrigger> thats how i do it with mine
<tim167> when plugging in it shows "recognizing" for a few seconds, and then "Cannot recognize...blabla"
<billybigrigger> do you have another pc to test on?
<billybigrigger> or another usb cord to test with?
<billybigrigger> or dig around the menu, there must be a way to force usb mode
<tim167> yes, there's a windows machine in this room, i'll test quickly
<billybigrigger> is your user part of the storage group?
<tim167> hmm trying manually as you suggested, this results in "Preparing" on the camera lcd...nothing else
<tim167> billybigrigger: how do i check that ?
<billybigrigger> someone chime in and correct me if im wrong but his user needs to be in the storage group to use usb drives correct?
<billybigrigger> system>admin>users and groups
<tim167> billybigrigger: other ( 'normal' ) usb drives do work btw
<billybigrigger> then click "manage groups" scroll down and find "storage" click properties
<billybigrigger> ensure there is a checkmark beside your name
<tim167> billybigrigger: there is no such group...the only group starting with st- is 'staff'
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> anyone else have some ideas? :P
<billybigrigger> thats odd you dont have the storage group
<billybigrigger> this is a fresh natty install...i haven't created any groups or messed with normal user/group settings
<tim167> billybigrigger: I tried on the other machine, i may have to try another cable...
<billybigrigger> windows machine failed to mount aswell?
<tim167> yes, although the camera gives another message there
<billybigrigger> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1525511.html
<billybigrigger> did your cam come with a firewire cable?
<billybigrigger> maybe try that
<billybigrigger> i see on the specs its usb only
<billybigrigger> :(
<billybigrigger> does your laptop have a card reader?
<billybigrigger> just put the memory stick in your laptop that way :)
<billybigrigger> i'm throwing out suggestions...because if it's not your cable...i'm starting to get stumped
<billybigrigger> also the fact i have to pack for work...i leave at 6am for a nice long 3 months in the bush of northern alberta :) so my mind is kind of elsewhere right now aswell :P
<tim167> ok thanks billybigrigger
<alex_mayorga> what was the bug that calls firefox even if it is not the default browser?
<billybigrigger> tim167, what did you figure out?
<tim167> hi billybigrigger
<tim167> nope, i'm starting to think that either my camera is broken, the firmware is somehow messed up or so...
<ldunn> Hm. This is strange. I enabled compiz, and now I can't move any windows around o.O
<tim167> I could try to factory reset it, but i want to try to move the movies on it to a memory card first, which i don't have, so have to buy tomorrow...
<ldunn> ...oh. you have to check "Move window" in ccsm.
<ldunn> That kind of seems like it should be default, but maybe it's in preparation for Unity or something, idk.
<lucent> ldunn: good thing you're here to mention that, it seems like something that might be easy to overlook
 * Ohelig wishes Empathy supported skype.
<Ohelig> if you guys could change one minor thing about ubuntu, what would it be?
<Ohelig> I would either go with 'clicking in the address bar highlights the entire thing' or 'holding down middle mouse button allows for faster scrolling depending on how far you move the mouse away from it'
<lucent> I would change distros.
<lucent> Ubuntu has that critical-mass adoption going for it, so I'm sticking with that
<lucent> also, Ohelig what the heck are you talking about, isn't that all a reference to Nautilus or Firefox?
<Ohelig> what
<lucent> address bar, scrolling, etc
<Ohelig> well, I'm just so used to both of those happening back on windows, and was disappointed when neither happened on ubuntu :(
<Ohelig> are you implying that they should be happening?
<lucent> those don't happen on windows, unless there is a driver installed ... I think
<alex_mayorga> off topic: projector vs TV LCD?
<lucent> alex_mayorga: projector is better for a very small space, like the apartment I live in
<lucent> I'm using a laser projector though and do not worry about costs of lamp
<alex_mayorga> lucent: thanks, no much space here either
<lucent> works great with Ubuntu display properties too in Gnome
<alex_mayorga> lucent: never heard of laser projectors before
<lucent> they're just starting on the market, I think because true Green color lasers are new technology
<lucent> either laser as a pure light source or scanning laser to draw the image line by line
<lucent> mine is scanning, the image is not very good but actually it's perfect because I never have to focus the image, so I like it
<AnAnt> Hello, I just tried alpha1, so with unity,  apps that use notification area won't show up ?
<sladen> AnAnt: yes, notification area is deprecated.  Use the indicator frameworks
<AnAnt> sladen: where can I find details
<sladen> AnAnt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<AnAnt> sladen: thanks
<AnAnt> sladen: ok, so I would patch an application that uses GtkStatusIcon , in order to add support for app-indicator. There is a remaining issue, is there a way that an application can detect wether the system it is running on supports app-indicator, and hence runs the app-indicator logic, otherwise it would fallback to GtkStatusIcon logic ?
<sladen> AnAnt: it should fallback to GtkStatusIcon as a backup
<AnAnt> sladen: which brings me to another question, what about  gnome-shell ? I think notification-area is deprected there too
<AnAnt> sladen: I didn't understand your answer
<sladen> AnAnt: Answer 1.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Custom%20Fallbacks
<sladen> AnAnt: "By default the Application Indicator supports a fallback which will create a ?GtkStatusIcon with the same icon as the Application Indicator."
<AnAnt> ah, thanks
<sladen> AnAnt: Answer 2.  I don't know, GNOME 3 Shell has been a moving target.  seb128 may be able to advise better
<sladen> AnAnt: best I've found with Googling is  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome-3-system-status-area-mockups.html but that's from 9 months ago
<sladen> AnAnt: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Design/Guidelines/SystemStatus
<AnAnt> sladen: so I should actually remove the GtkStatusIcon logic, and replace it with app-indicator logic ? But that means that I cannot send the patch upstream, as that code won't compile on systems that don't have app-indicator libs
<sladen> AnAnt: use #ifdef ... #else  ... #endif  around your patch
<AnAnt> ok
<sladen> AnAnt: out of interest, what's the applicatoin?
<AnAnt> sladen: minbar, monajat, hijra-applet
<sladen> AnAnt: ideally in the process, it would be good to re-assess where the items /really/ need to be in the top bar, and whether they should be in one of the existing combined menus
<sladen> AnAnt: eg. minbar might want to add itself to the time-and-date indicators
<AnAnt> sladen: I've been thinking about this for the previous two cycles. In order to reduce the clutter on top
<sladen> AnAnt: these three are actually really good use-cases, could you raise them on #ayatana and the #ayatana list
<AnAnt> sladen: actually I tried to add monajat to the messaging menu, but it still showed up in notification area
<sladen> AnAnt: and hopefully mpt can offer some guidance about where they might best be placed
<shadeslayer> hio
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> anyone on kubuntu natty?
<coz_> good  day all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Kartoffel> hi guys
<Kartoffel> have anybody  test 11.04 on Macbook 6,2 ?
<Spirits-Sight> Anyone here able to help with video issues?
<Spirits-Sight> its on a laptop with external monitor connected, it flicks alot
<Spirits-Sight> also the system runs much slower then when it was running off the live CD
<BluesKaj> vga connection to external monitor , Spirits-Sight ?
<Spirits-Sight> yes
<Spirits-Sight> I have the laptop on disabled
<Spirits-Sight> however I don't think there was any different when it was enabled
<Spirits-Sight> BluesKaj: ^^
<BluesKaj> Spirits-Sight, what's native resolution of the external ?
<BluesKaj> oops , gotta go for 5mins or so...bbl
<Spirits-Sight> BluesKaj: OK hopefully see shortly :-) thanks
<towolf> anyone know how to unlock wifi channels in natty properly according to regulatory domain? i only ever get this lowest common denominator world domain.
<towolf> this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552526/
<towolf> this is what i want: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552527/
<towolf> "iw reg set" doesn’t  work, or does it?
<BluesKaj> back
<BluesKaj> Spirits-Sight, perhaps adjusting the adjusting the resolution to slightly lower stting will help
<BluesKaj> err setting
<Spirits-Sight> Anyone here able to help with video issues? having issues with a laptop with external monitor (1440 x 900) connected using vga, it flicks alot, I have the laptop screen disabled.  However I don't think there was any different when it was enabled, also the system runs much slower then when it was running off the live CD
<Spirits-Sight> what's native resolution of the external
<Spirits-Sight> monitor info: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00916924&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3351967&key=null&site=null
<Spirits-Sight> video card is a Nvida (don't know version)
<Spirits-Sight> BluesKaj:  ^^
<BluesKaj> Spirits-Sight, lspci | grep VGA
<Spirits-Sight> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700] (rev a1)
<Spirits-Sight> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> Spirits-Sight, the nvidia model might help , we need to know if the right driver is installed , the rcommended driver is listed in System-Administration-Additional Drivers"
<Spirits-Sight> BluesKaj: I had the recommend one installed and for version it said (currect verison)  now I am trying tihe 97 I think is the number next to the other one
<BluesKaj> Spirits-Sight, well we are on a dev OS so the drivers may not be stable yet for thi ubuntu , so I'd recommend turning doen the res  to next lowest setting temporarily
<Spirits-Sight> BluesKaj: also note that the laptop screen does not flicker when the other one does,  also I don't know if the driver may be causeing the system to be slow but the live cd was much more responsive
<BluesKaj> err down
<Spirits-Sight> the live CD was 10.10 and the issue was with 10.10 also thats why I said OK lets try the new 11.04 see if it still happens
<Spirits-Sight> I am running the 11.04 on my system and I am not having any issues that I know of, its on the laptop that is
<Spirits-Sight> BluesKaj: will try to reduce res
<BluesKaj> or turn off sektop effects
<BluesKaj> err desktop effects
<gnomefreak> i dont think you can disable compiz on the "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" instead you should use "Ubuntu Classical Edition" it doesnt run compiz
<gnomefreak> s/Classical/Classic
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, ok , wasn'r aware , i run kde so desktop effects is on by default if the driver allows it
<gnomefreak> default Gnome is Ubuntu Desktop edition. it is running Gnome "3" its 2.31 or something like that but it will be 3 at some point
<gnomefreak> sorry its 2.32.1
<Spirits-Sight> OK my other issue is it will not even let me use Ubuntu Desktop edition, it will just be the background only, however it will allow me to go into classic mode
<gnomefreak> if you want something like Desktop Edition using classic you can run gnome-shell
<gnomefreak> Spirits-Sight: yes i have same issue that is why i use classic + gnome-shell
<gnomefreak> Spirits-Sight: the problem is the panel is timing out
<gnomefreak> at least here it is
<Spirits-Sight> I just want my gf system to run right, it will not under 10.10 or 11.04 but it will off the live cd run smoothly and fast
<gnomefreak> run right == dont use 11.04 or run classic desktop
<BluesKaj>  <--kde 4.6RC2, so I'm now officailly lost in terms of gnome knowledge :)
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: :)
<Spirits-Sight> :(
 * gnomefreak loves gnome shell
<Spirits-Sight> gnomefreak: but I can't get 10.10 to run smoothly either so I figured 11.04 since its running REALLY well for me
<BluesKaj> gnome shaell, just another cli? right ?
<gnomefreak> Spirits-Sight: i am going to file a bug on the Unity issue that you and i are seeing, but i was talking to charlie-tca IIRC and found it was timing out
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: no
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: its simular to gnome 3
<Spirits-Sight> however I missed it up last night by trying to install gnome-shell :(  I wanted to play with that shell some more I had it in my old 10.10
<gnomefreak> gnome-shell should have been named something else IMHO since it is not a "shell"
<gnomefreak> !gnome-shell
<gnomefreak> of course not :(
<BluesKaj> uhmm yeah , it's confusing
<gnomefreak> see http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Tour http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Screenshots
<Spirits-Sight> besides redoing the system and putting 10.10 is there any other way to get this system to be more responsive like my system
<gnomefreak> on the last link you see applications  if you are running gnome-shell it brings up icons for most/all of the applications
<gnomefreak> 11.04 will not be as responsive at the moment since there is alot of effects running "Desktop Edition"
<gnomefreak> will it change before release == not sure
 * gnomefreak hasnt ran FF in months and i am part of the Ubuntu Mozilla team (owner of team IIRC)
<Spirits-Sight> gnomefreak: I don't care if Ubuntu Unity running or not,  its even the classic thats causing flicking of the external monitor (which happen in 10.10 also)  I just want to have it running that when click on app it does not take forever to load and screen dims in and out while its doing so (like its giving focus) then it leaves the focus I guess
<gnomefreak> keep in mind my problem with gnome 3 is that i only have 256mb ram with a P4 1.3ghz (the ram being the problem) but hell i cant even boot 2.6.37-12
<BluesKaj> the new ff4 is not much to my liking , released too soon with too few options for it's "look"
<gnomefreak> ff4 hasnt been released yet. IIRC b8 is latest
<gnomefreak> Spirits-Sight: that is sounding like a graphics card/memory. when you say "external" you mena you are running a laptop witha  monitor?
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, well it came as default with nartty when used the net upgrade
<gnomefreak> Spirits-Sight: does same thing happen if you use the laptop screen
<BluesKaj> err natty or nutty or ? :)
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: yes we did that because it should be released before Natty release
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: all supported Ubuntu versions will be getting 4 as well. from this point forward all supported Ubuntu versions will get same upgrade of Mozilla apps
<gnomefreak> this point was reall in Maverick it started
<Spirits-Sight> gnomefreak: no, the flickering does not happen, however can't go into Unity
<gnomefreak> Mozilla changed the way they are updateing thier apps and we are following siut
<BluesKaj> I wish there nwas a way without using 2 partions/versions of (k)ubuntu, so the apps lists in the respective apps for kde and gnome wouldn't clutter each other's menus
<gnomefreak> yay clutter updates, almost like my desktop wasnt cluttered enough
<Spirits-Sight> also when loading into classic it takes about 10 15 sec and then get many err that say cancel / reload and hit reload then don't see them again even if log-off and back in however if restart then it shows again which is not really a problem right now
<gnomefreak> the reason mine is timing out is most likely related to the lenth of time it takes for my panels to load even in classic desktop, that is why i get no panel in desktop edition
<gnomefreak> is there a way to find out which one of the 4 graphics cards i am connected to?
<gnomefreak> all the bug contents that get filed is telling me 5200 when i should be using 6200
<gnomefreak> im wondering if that is related to any of my issues
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, sudo lshw -C video, this should show the active card and list nonactive ones below it
<Spirits-Sight> gnomefreak: I think I will try and reinstall 10.10 on the system and hope this time things work better (Hope)
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta do some errands ...bbl
<Spirits-Sight> thanks for the help!
<Spirits-Sight> by any chance gnomefreak do you know any thing about LVM
<Spirits-Sight> ?
<gnomefreak> Spirits-Sight: no i dont sorry
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: thanks trying it now
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: that may be the problem. thanks it is telling me 5200 as the first one
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: what does this mean?   *-display:0 UNCLAIMED
<gnomefreak> that could explain the kernel and unity bugs for me
<gnomefreak> Spirits-Sight: i filied the bug on Unity if you want to add to it. bug 701172  and i will return shortly, need to plug monitor into the 6200 card
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701172 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unable to load anything in Unity under "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" except the background image " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701172
<gnomefreak> ok seems there is an issue with the 6200 card. it gives me the "motitor will turn off in 5 seconds" or something like that. this is the first time the 6200 gave me any issues and i did not plug in the 5200 on purpose. so next step is to open it up and see what is the issue
<gnomefreak> im guessing that could be causin the font/window size the >30 seconds panel load time
<BluesKaj> ok, finished errands
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: i need 4 sticks of butter/margerine if you feel up to going out :)
<gnomefreak> i can live with 2 sticks and i will pay you double what you spend on it
<BluesKaj> too late , I'm in the easy chair and immoveable for the next while :)
<charlie-tca> hm, I will go get them if you pick them from me ;-)
<gnomefreak> yeah im just too damn lazy to go back out
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: was it you that we talked about unity timing out?
<charlie-tca> I don't think so
<gnomefreak> what no home delivery? :(
<charlie-tca> snowing here, and I have to walk about 3 miles each way already
 * charlie-tca thinks "at least it won't melt in the cold"
<charlie-tca> Only unity discussion I remember was about nouveau and unity
<gnomefreak> its been flurrying on and off all day but only like 10 minutes at a time so there is not anything on ground. we are however ina  sever winter storm until 4pm tomorrow
<BluesKaj> ok, I'm getting really behind here in the gnome development ,what's unity?
<BluesKaj> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: unity was used in netboot desktop IIRC in Maverick
<charlie-tca> Unity is a canonical project, I think
<yofel> erm, netbook desktop, not netboot
<gnomefreak> well it doesnt load here, all i get is background image
<gnomefreak> yofel: yeah thanks
<gnomefreak> on classic desktop it takes >30 seconds to load panels, i just counted on this boot
<yofel> I'll try it again for a2, a1 felt crappy
<gnomefreak> i finally got around to filing a bug on unity
<gnomefreak> yofel: a1 was missing alot of features so it didnt work right anyway
<BluesKaj> ok , I checked it out ..if i get a netbook I'll look at it more closely
<yofel> BluesKaj: it's the new desktop interface, no need for a netbook ;)
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: just install ubuntu-desktop. hint "its cheaper than buying a net book"
<BluesKaj> it looks kinda cartonney like a lotta gnome stuff :)
<BluesKaj> err cartooney
<gnomefreak> makes it fun :)
<gnomefreak> ive been using gnome-shell for a while, maybe since early Maverick dev cycle, it was a PPA and i think i am still using the PPA
<gnomefreak> im going through 5 bugs to see if someone looked at them, they are kind of well important
<gnomefreak> my num lock doesnt turn on during login anymore
<rumpe1> my return doesnt work during login anymore :/
<gnomefreak> damn i forgot i filed a bug upstream and never filied one for Ubuntu :(
<charlie-tca> rumpe1: just arrow-down, arrow-up first, then it will work
<gnomefreak> my return works during login. im wondering if when i turned off the login screen earlier today caused the num lock problem
 * gnomefreak needs a smoke than maybe i can find something on my 2.6.37-12 bug
<gnomefreak> my wife wont go pick up butter on her way home from work either ok i figure it this way. maybe i should have kept my ass in bed
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: any idea where i would find info on a kernel i cant get past plymouth besides dmesg files?
<gnomefreak> gnome-shell --replace
<gnomefreak> oh damn wrong window
<charlie-tca> dmesg should have the information, sometimes if it failed to install completely, dpkg.log will have something
<gnomefreak> it installed fine. i already fixed that problem but still wont load. i get a purple line on top of screen after plymouth and cant get to TTY or nothing i have to reboot using ctrl+alt+delete2
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe it is plymouth instead of the kernel. Tried removing quiet splash from the boot line?
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: no i didnt, is there a way i can do it in one of the grub files or do i have to use command line in edit? please say a file
<charlie-tca> sure - /etc/default/grub
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: thanks ill try that as soon as i get done with my sources list
<charlie-tca> yywg
<charlie-tca> You´re welcome. Good luck...
<charlie-tca> too
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: do i need to run update-grub?
<charlie-tca> yes, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i should be ok just commenting it out right?
<charlie-tca> no, got to use " " with a space between or it puts it right back in
<charlie-tca> on boot
<gnomefreak> damn, ok thanks
<charlie-tca> got me many times before I found that out
<gnomefreak> did we stop using webkit or atleast cut down on uses?
<BUGabundo> this is funky! open FF3.6, do upgrades. AWESOME bar autocomplete stops working :|
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: don't know about webkit
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: what are you doing with 3.6 in Natty? :-)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: IIRC that has been a problem for some time now or at least i remember people complaining adn filing bugs on it
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: stuck with it! still works. some addons don't on FF4
<charlie-tca> Oh, that's right. I just gave them up myself...
<charlie-tca> I would really like "down them all" back
<gnomefreak> i have 2 versions of 4.0 on natty b8 and b9
<gnomefreak> not sure why either
<charlie-tca> I seem to be on beta 8 here, with a canonical line added
<gnomefreak> seems cli companion has no natty PPA either
<gnomefreak> b8 is the official version in natty
<gnomefreak> 4.0~b9~hg20110109r60259+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
 * gnomefreak wonders why i have both official and ppa versions
<gnomefreak> 10.10 was maverick right?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: you can have it again
<BUGabundo> they  released a new version two weeks ago
<charlie-tca> It's working in 4.0 now?
<BUGabundo> yes
 * gnomefreak uses chrome more so than firefox
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: yes, 10.10 was maverick
<bjsnider> chromium
<charlie-tca> Thanks, BUGabundo
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: yeah i know its just a licencing reason for name change
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: its working in 4.0 now? what is "it"
<charlie-tca> down them all
<gnomefreak> oh
<charlie-tca> download manager that works really well and really fast
<gnomefreak> it never let me download shows from tnt channel
 * gnomefreak should really start playing with Cli Companion again one of these days
<charlie-tca> I never had a problem with it
<gnomefreak> i had wanted to download Charmed and Leverage from thier web site but it didnt give me a choice, it could be a nonfree issue for all i know
 * gnomefreak has way too many PPAs in my sources list, some are commented out until i need them but still
<gnomefreak> be back sortly im going to test kernel now
<BluesKaj> charlie-tca, is medibuntu repos ready in natty yet?
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: it seems removing quiet splash from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT did not help -12 still only gives me the purple line on top of screen, thanks for the suggestion
<charlie-tca> hm, try nomodeset in place of those
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: you mean remove quiet splash and insert nomodset in its place?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Sometimes that helps when the graphics aren't working right
<gnomefreak> ok ill test it
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> now I lost gtk themes
<charlie-tca> You didn't use nomodeset, did you? It was for gnomefreak...
<BUGabundo> ofc not
<BUGabundo> started crashing today
<charlie-tca> You know w-a-a-ay more then me. I don't think I can you any except to listen
<guntbert> to what package does the "dialog": "Sorry, you don't have 3d support......" belong? (you get that when you try to start with "ubuntu desktop edition" and don't have 3d enabled)
<charlie-tca> I don't know. It was added after alpha1, though
<charlie-tca> Maybe unity? since it only applies when trying to start the unity desktop
<guntbert> charlie-tca: good idea, I'll file the bug against unity and we will see ...
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: i have to go cook but just wanted to let you know that nomodeset did not help either, but thank you much for the suggestions. be back later
<Kartoffel> hey, has anybody test GeForce 320M on Natty ?
<BUGabundo> hey guys, look at what I just got: http://p.bugabundo.net/got-my-mozilla-tshirt-for-beta-testing-firefo
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: nice!
<BUGabundo> thanks
<charlie-tca> Makes some of that testing seem worth it, huh?
<BUGabundo> yeah it does charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> and have system crash on copying files DOESN'T
<Guest27339> hello, i suspect serious problems in natty. how do i report them ?
<yofel> !bugs | Guest27339
<ubottu> Guest27339: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Guest27339> thanks yofel
<Guest27339> ok, just for the record, it seems that each time a natty is shut down improperly (violently), it provokes filesystem (ext4) severe inconsistencies, despite journaling and everything.
<Guest27339> I never saw that with maverick (and the same filesystems)
<gnomefreak> i lost grub graphics, used to be purple with the kernels in a small/nice size font, now it is black with white font and huge :(
<Guest27339> gnomefreak : happened to me to in error conditions, but when rebooting the nice purple background seems to reappear again
<Guest27339> s/to/too/
<gnomefreak> mine was fine than the last 4 reboots it changed
<gnomefreak> but dispite my res. at 1600x1200 the system font is huge. i cant recall the command for launching system>prefferences>appearance
<gnomefreak> i don thave a menu item for that atm
<Guest27339> dpkg-reconfigure console-utils perhaps ?
<Guest27339> for the console font
<gnomefreak> console font is fine its everything else. and it was a much smaller command IIRC
<gnomefreak> this is 1 flaw gnome-shell has. the config settings are hard to find if they are listed at all
<Guest27339> sorry, i thought the problem was with the console font
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: gnome-appearance-properties?
<gnomefreak> no its system font. name of windows,menus ect
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: thanks that is it
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: It's in the control center if you're using gnome-shell from the PPA
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: The individual apps aren't really meant to be used, everything is supposed to go through the control center
<gnomefreak> i am and i didnt see control center
<gnomefreak> i go to activities>applications
<Amaranth> I don't know how to get to it, just how it is supposed to work :)
<gnomefreak> i just added gnome-appearance-properties to my favorites so its easy to recall
<gnomefreak> seems to me that opening terminal profile prefferances causes everything to disappear and reappear until you close it, but it is un usable
<gnomefreak> i want unity back
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i figured how to get into control center. there is an almost invisable desktop search thing
 * gnomefreak needs to stop fighting with bots
<coz_> what's the direct link to posting new bug?/  launchpad is way to slow to maneauver in
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-11
<gokendra> Hi Everyone .
<ideasman_42> Hi, how would I get a spec from from a PPA if Im not on ubuntu?
<ideasman_42> someone made a PPA of our software and Id like to check on how they did it, but without installing
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, what is the ppa
<ideasman_42> nit-wit, http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/blender-256-beta-releasedubuntu-ppa.html
<ideasman_42> so ppa:cheleb/blender-svn ?
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, hard to say I'm not a code writer, but it would be the source code that is available, or thats the open source rumor.
<ideasman_42> nit-wit, I have the source, I was interested in getting the spec file they used to create the package
<nit-wit> nit-wit, yeah I have no idea are you unhappy with this.
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, looks like acool program though
<ideasman_42> yep, were planning to make a feature length movie with it! :)
<ideasman_42> with ubuntu too you may be interested
<ideasman_42> used ubuntu for previous 2 short movies
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, wikipedia has a good description it seems of the possibilities, although limited I suspect. It does look like movie material. Do you have the movies available?
<ideasman_42> nit-wit, our last short http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRsGyueVLvQ
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, thanks I will check it out now, what had you using the GNU license
<ideasman_42> its creative commons
<ideasman_42> software is gpl
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, I see, I like the movie link, I haven't watched much of this genre but it looks pretty good.
<ideasman_42> BTWm making a PPA of is great, but I would like their specfile as a reference
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, I suspect if you contact them they would share, thats the whole idea, the shared good for the whole and all that:)
<ideasman_42> ok, thaught there might be some automatic way to grab ppa specs
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, I don't know I wish I did.
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, blender is in the regular release of my Maverick setup as well, it is in synaptic.
<ideasman_42> yep, but this is the old stable version I expect
<ideasman_42> we're doing a rewrite/refactor
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, I say knock George Lucas and all the rest off their high places
<ideasman_42> heh, this is europe so I think holywood is safe :)
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, I will save the page, and look at the other links, I have to get back to writing a paper on female resistance in the slave trade.
<nit-wit> ideasman_42, good luck on the movie and continued work.
<ideasman_42> thx :)
<susundberg> i've had some weird problemsn with 11.04 kubuntu -- last boot my kde stopped at the place where last icon is loaded
<susundberg> console work fine though, but i guess thanks to nvidia binary drivers the text was shown inproperly
<susundberg> oh it still is
<susundberg> x works fine though
<coz_> good day
<susundberg> hello
<coz_> hey
<coz_> any issues with updates today?
<coz_> mm why is cmake being removed ?
<coz_> mm I understand compiz has to run from the get go with Unity enabled  but  with calssic gnome?   I think this is going to get a few users in #compiz  a bit irritated   but maybe I am wrong :)
<htorque> argh, this is driving me nuts: does anyone else see choppy flash videos in firefox, and in firefox only (works fine in opera and chromium)? all i did was installing adobe-flashplugin (using nvidia blob on one system, i915 on the other)
<susundberg> hum
<susundberg> example video -- any form youtube?
<susundberg> from
<susundberg> i got flashplugin-installer and seems to work with firefox and nvidia (nvidia is not from package manager though)
<gnubie> htorque:  just looked at a youtube in firefox, ran well.  firefox addon: shockwave flash 10.1 r102. Running natty 64 bit.
<htorque> susundberg: it's basically every flash video :-(
<susundberg> like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMfQHzjNvRU ?
<htorque> gnubie: thanks for the feedback - seems i'm cursed :P
<susundberg> somebody did say that some xorg update did brake some intel driver thing
<susundberg> but your flash fails on both (nvidia & intel)..
<BluesKaj> howdy
<htorque> susundberg: yt videos tend to run better. not as smooth as with chromium and opera but also not choppy. trying to find an example.
<BluesKaj> ssh suddenly refused all connections on the pcs on our lan , had to purge both server and clients on all machines , but reboot and reinstall did the trick to fix it.
<coz_> hey guys,,, noticed the desktop icons are 100 pixels...approx...from the left edge of the screen....any easy way to set this closer?  Classic gnome not  Unity.... but seems to be spaced for Unity!
<coz_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/icons.png  <, screenshot of it
<DJKorbit> good afternoon everyone
<DJKorbit> just installed virtualbox from the repos and it crashed my pc because of the vboxdrv
<DJKorbit> anyone with the same problem? (i'm using natty)
<BluesKaj> natty on VB , I'd expect probs
<DJKorbit> VB on natty in this case
<DJKorbit> i'm using natty and installed VB on top of it
<charlie-tca> VBox in natty needs to be VirtualBox version 4.0, which is not yet in the repositories, as far as I know
<BluesKaj> maybe VB isn't rerady to run on natty .. my ssh server and clients crapped out on all my natty pcs -3 , and I had to purge them and reinstall
<charlie-tca> I use it everyday, but I downloaded it from oracle/vbox website.
<DJKorbit> thanks very much, i'll download the last version from the website
<BluesKaj> charlie-tca, which OS are you running in VB ?  I was wondering if W7 will?
<charlie-tca> I don't have any versions of windows
 * BluesKaj nods
<DJKorbit> i need vbox because i'm working on a new ubuntu based distro and i need to install natty on it
<charlie-tca> I test the images daily
<charlie-tca> DJKorbit: then maybe you need to download it from oracle?
<DJKorbit> charlie-tca, i'll do that in a second, thanks ;)
<charlie-tca> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<charlie-tca> DJKorbit: they changed the user agreements, too
<DJKorbit> charlie-tca, typical from oracle i would say!
<BluesKaj> another thing , pulseaudio is a mess on natty , at least on my setup ...it was ok for a while on maverick...anyway I dumped it
<BluesKaj> dunno why canonical insists on using PA...I know there was a push by a couple of devs to have it adopted as default a few ubuntu versions ago , but it really isn't very universal in it's adaptabilities ..big mistake IMO
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Everyone uses pulseaudio
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Find me a GNOME distro that doesn't
<Amaranth> Heck, I'm pretty sure most KDE distros do too
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, , no matter , I don't need it and as far as I'm concernined it's the cause of alot of audio probs and confusionfor those who aren't aware of it's effects
<DJKorbit> i'm getting an error while removing virtualbox-ose, anyway to fix this?
<DJKorbit> Removing virtualbox-ose ...
<DJKorbit>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                            * Cannot unload module vboxdrv
<DJKorbit>                                                                          [fail]
<DJKorbit> invoke-rc.d: initscript virtualbox-ose, action "stop" failed.
<DJKorbit> it fails because of that
<charlie-tca> I don't remember if I ignored that or just searched and removed it manually
<DJKorbit> i have a lot of bugs to report in natty when i have some time
<jml> why does opening a link from say xchat-gnome open firefox even though Chrome is my default browser?
<yofel> check what 'gnome-open URL' does, last thing I heard it was behaving weird
<om26er> bug 670128 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670128 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "gnome-open uses firefox while it's not the preferred browser" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670128
<PKKid_> Hey, whats the consensus on Ubuntu 11.04?  Is it stable enough to use for work yet?
<om26er> PKKid_, its far from stable
<PKKid_> om26er, Good enough of an answer for me, thanks. ;)
<PKKid_> it is 4 months away on a 6 month release cycle, so i figured it was too soon.. but always worth asking. :)
<dupondje> What are the new cool things in Natty ?
<yofel> unity and KDE 4.6 :P
<dupondje> lets upgrade :)
<dupondje> 1371 packages
<dupondje> not bad ^^
<DaveD0101> Can anyone tell me how to install the sun/oracle jre in natty?  It doesn't appear to be in any of the repos.  Do I have to use the manual package from their site?
<gnomefreak> DaveD0101: what package are you looking for? we have jre packages. as for related to sun/oracle not sure. open synaptic and search for what you need
<gnomefreak> if you can narrow it down a bit. sun java we have
<Pici> The partner repositories for the in-development release usually don't open until later. Unless they've opened since I last looked.
<yofel> nope, they're still empty
<gnomefreak> i cant seem to open a new tab/terminal atm, i lost my terminal menus
<DaveD0101> gnomefreak, Sun's java.  Just the JRE, not JDK.  Searched for sun-java and only got results that appear to be DB connectors and such.
<yofel> DaveD0101: you'll have to use mavericks partner repository if you want the sun jre
<yofel> we don't have that for natty yet
<DaveD0101> yofel, Gotcha.  I'll try that.  Thanks!
<Pici> I wouldn't expect that many changes between the releases myself.
<gnomefreak> we dont?
<Pici> * for sun java.
<gnomefreak> IIRC i have it
<gnomefreak> ah i have the free ones
<Pici> gnomefreak: Is this an upgrade?
<Pici> Or that.
<gnomefreak> Pici: it was back in oct.
<gnomefreak> once toolchain landed i upgrade as normal
<tetsuo__> hello, is it possible to install natty packadges on maverick?
<gnomefreak> ok i cant open a second term and missing term menu :(
<gnomefreak> tetsuo__: you dont want to do that
<tetsuo__> i guess so, i just need the newer samba version, for the bug fix in it
<gnomefreak> 95% of the time doing that will break your system and natty packages are not likely to fix your problems
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a minute i have to fix this
<DaveD0101> yofel, That worked perfectly.  Jre installed fine, as did the common browser plugins.
<DaveD0101> Thanks for the help all!
<gnomefreak> i still dont have the damn menus
<gnomefreak> yofel: any idea on how to get into the term profile preferences without the term menus?
<yofel> I have no idea where gnome stores those
<gnomefreak> its weird everything else has them except g-t
<DaveD0101> gterm?
<DaveD0101> /home/username/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles
<DaveD0101> looks like
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> <entry name="default_show_menubar" mtime="1294773430" type="bool" value="false"/>  yep
<tetsuo__> ive found an alternative, nightly builds specifically for maverick :)
<tetsuo__> gnomefreak:  thanks for the warning
<gnomefreak> nope didnt help
<DaveD0101> Alright, thanks again, see you all soon, I'm sure.
<gnomefreak> ok ctrl+alt+t == open new term. anyone know what is for tab?
<gnomefreak> be back in a min.
<gnomefreak> ok terminal issue is fixed
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to generate a default /etc/default/grub?
<gnomefreak> renaming than running update-grub?
<yofel> since that's in /etc you would have to purge grub-pc and reinstall it, but for grub rather get the source package and copy it from there
<gnomefreak> thanks
<yofel> or there's some dpkg magic I don't know about
<gnomefreak> for some reason when i was testing options to boot into 2.6.37-12 since i cant. when i changed quiet splash to nomodeset it didnt help but when i changed it back to quiet splash now the fonts and everything else related to grub is messed up mainly font size and color
<gnomefreak> only 3 more things i need to work on :)
<gnomefreak> for some reason it looks like im running compiz on classic desktop
<BUGabundo> yoooooooo
<coz_> hey guys... are there nvidia install issues  today?
<coz_> ah apparenlty after 6 trys  it installs  :)
<wolffu> I take it I'm not the only one having problems with the install then?
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-12
<BUGabundo> night
<dabbill> i just installed 11.04, the normal desktop with the launcher on the left works fine, but the classic desktop wont allow me to change themes, the windows change but the menu bars dont change
<dabbill> i just installed 11.04, the normal desktop with the launcher on the left works fine, but the classic desktop wont allow me to change themes, the windows change but the menu bars dont change
<dracotux> hey guys i'm new to ubuntu
<dracotux> can anybody help me installling my printer?
<dracotux> brother dcp-375 cw, someone please help me
<dracotux> can't get it installed
<qzio> dracotux: are you using the alpha release of ubuntu called natty?
<dracotux> no
<dracotux> the other one
<dracotux> 10.04 lucid lynx
<qzio> reat the topic
<qzio> s/reat/read
<qzio> this channel is for natty stuff. you're more likely to get answers in #ubuntu. Please ask your question there.
<dracotux> ok, thnx for that, try it there as well
<DJKorbit> good morning
<DJKorbit> maybe you can help me on this, since i haven't found a solution
<DJKorbit> can i define a different sources.list to be used by apt-get
<DJKorbit> to be able to use apt-get as a regular user?
<qzio> DJKorbit: i Don't think a different sources.list will enable you to install packages as a general user.
<DJKorbit> i don't want to install packages
<DJKorbit> i just want to apt-get source
<DJKorbit> i'll explain what i want to do
<DJKorbit> i'm involved in the development of a portuguese ubuntu based distro
<DJKorbit> we were using mandriva but the next version will be ubuntu based
<DJKorbit> i'm using apt-mirror to mirror natty
<DJKorbit> from the NEW file generated by apt-mirror with the listing of all downloaded files i want to filter the names of all downloaded packages
<DJKorbit> for each package i want to replace the new code with our existing code in our svn repo
<DJKorbit> so, i want to exec a "apt-get source <package>" and commit the files i get to our svn server
<DJKorbit> since i'm currently using a mandriva machine i'll have to install apt-get on my user space and run it against a sources.list that should point to my new repo created by apt-mirror
<DJKorbit> got the point?
<DJKorbit> i think i have an alternative to using apt-get source
<DJKorbit> maybe fetch the files directly from the mirrored repo
<edgy> Hi, I have alc888 and surround is not working. I tried options snd-hda-intel model=targa-8ch-dig but now no sound at all. I think this is a regression because previously it's working
<edgy> this is the default alsa-info output http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2fab86ace94244ab056c79277bb93964df124249
<susundberg> edgy: i would suggest making bug raport
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<susundberg> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi susundberg
<edgy> susundberg: ok
<edgy> susundberg: it's already there at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/642230
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 642230 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Realtek ALC888 recognized as having 2 channels instead of 8" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<susundberg> ok
<BluesKaj> susundberg, interesting , you're in my Dad's hometown :)
<susundberg> BluesKaj: You net stalker! ;)
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Madison, WI is where the server he connects to is located :)
<susundberg> oh true, you got my by suprise, i am connected from uni ssh server
<susundberg> and where i am connected there to you would need uni server access ..
<susundberg> which offcourse you might have
<susundberg> but yes, i am at the same city my server is.
<BluesKaj> nice , i visited turku as a small child , I was born in kaavi , moved to Canada when I was just 4yrs old
<susundberg> Oh! Come to visit me here and i can show you around. We are currenly even culture capital 2011
<susundberg> (in europe)
<susundberg> http://www.turku.fi/Public/default.aspx?contentid=231822&nodeid=23
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, I just do traceroute then the last IP lookup at  http://ip-whois-lookup.com/lookup.php?ip=
<coz_> hey guys, with classic gnome I see the icons on the desktop are space about 100 pixels from the left edge of the screen  as if  Unity was used...   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/icons.png    any way around this?
<evilvish> does anyone remember how to change the notify-osd slot allocation to dynamic? instead of the fixed slots.. iirc there was a gconf key somewhere..
<zniavre_> don't you need a patched notify stuff?
<evilvish> zniavre_: oh? i thought it was an option and we needed to just add the gconf
<evilvish>  similar to the gravity one
<coz_> hey guys, with classic gnome I see the icons on the desktop are space about 100 pixels from the left edge of the screen  as if  Unity launcher was in use...   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/icons.png    any way around this?
<zniavre_> wow that is a huge screen
<coz_> zniavre_,  dual monitors  :)
<zniavre_> yeah
<zniavre_> evilvish, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-easy-way-to-customize-notify.html
<evilvish> zniavre_: yea, i saw that.. but could not find the specific gconf key.
<evilvish> zniavre_: maybe like what you mention it needs ppa
<evilvish> zniavre_: thanks.. i think i'll give up now ;)
<zniavre_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8111394&postcount=94
<zniavre_> i did not try this
<zniavre_> this seems to work > gconftool-2 --set /apps/notify-osd/gravity --type int 1
<evilvish> zniavre_: yea, that works. the bubble pops up in the middle , and yea, you are right, it is hardcoded  in the src » http://leolik.blogspot.com/2009/11/notify-osd-ubuntu-910.html
<evilvish> oh well, maybe another thing i need to rebuild notify-osd for..
<zniavre_> :o)
<evilvish> haha! now i know why coz_ liked the name "Cosimo Cecchi"
<coz_> :)
<coz_> evident,  there are so few of us with that name   except maybe in italy and greece  :)
<evident> what's the matter?
<evilvish> evident: tab fail
<dupondje> 3D Support in Nouveau :)
<dupondje> yea !
<coz_> that would be cool  but i dont think this will happen for some time ...yes?
<dupondje> coz_: libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental giving me 3D?
<dupondje> At least it gets unity working :)
<coz_> wow  cool
<dupondje> anyway, my next laptop will have ATI vga
<dupondje> damn nvidia :)
<coz_> dupondje,   :)   I kinda like nvidia :)
<dupondje> they have crap driver support imo
<coz_> dupondje,   I sort of agree  but  the capabilites...if the drivers reflected that... are pretty remarkable
<coz_> rahter capabilities of the chip
<dupondje> btw, Unity seems cool, but to bad it takes alot of place on the screen
<coz_> dupondje,   yeah I dont use unity i switch to classic gnome
<coz_> dupondje,  on a dual monitor set up  ,, global menu is useless  and slows down productivity
<coz_> significantly
<litropy> Hi, peeps. When I bot up, the user switcher which wold usually display my only user account, which I would click then log in, doesn't display my user. All I have is the background, the user switcher rectangle, the ubuntu logo, and my computer's name underneath. The switcher is not frozen, for when I click my computer's name, the text switches t "Ubuntu 10.10."
<litropy> boot*
<litropy> would*
<litropy> heh
<litropy> how do I upgrade to natty via bash?
<litropy> 10.10
<litropy> sudo sed -i 's/maverick/natty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<litropy> for those who want to know
<yofel> that too
<yofel> but supported would be running 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<yofel> rather 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<coz_> mm notice a new gnome panel cannot be moved with alt+click& drag
<zniavre_> coz_, i can see the bug of the desktop icons too
<coz_> zniavre_,   yeah  irritating  ... yes ? :)
<zniavre_> im using it on vbox so it's not so much irritatings (not daily use)
<zniavre_> what is irritating it's this unity who does not work on vbox4 here
<zniavre_> coz_,  one bug i find strange it's the right clic on the right side of the top panel
<zniavre_> but the left side does right clic like normal
<coz_> zniavre_,  when it brings up "About"  and "Lock to Panel"  menu ?
<zniavre_> coz_ exactly
<coz_> zniavre_,   :)  I expect we will see more bugs before the end of April :)
<zniavre_> this one is funny at least
<coz_> :)
<zniavre_> ho we lost one tab on the gnome-apearence-properties
<coz_> zniavre_,   the  Visual effects tab ..yes?
<zniavre_> yes
<zniavre_> cause gnome classic start with compiz activated in vbox it's tooooooo slow i need to switch it off  ( metacity --replace with alt+f2 then )
<zniavre_> i tought if compiz works unity should too no ?
<multiplatinum> hi
<multiplatinum> will the appmenu still suck in 11.04?
<charlie-tca> sure
<multiplatinum> will there be a way to remove it then?
<charlie-tca> don't know
<multiplatinum> ><
<rww> multiplatinum: if you're talking about the stopgap measure that opens Nautilus with the applications folder when you click on the applications button, then no, that's a stopgap measure until there's a real applications launcher.
<rww> if you'
<multiplatinum> i mean the improper rendering of menus
<rww> ah. no idea.
<multiplatinum> and lack of support for other toolkits than Qt, GTK and Gecko
<charlie-tca> I just figured anybody that decided it already sucks and didn't expand, must be gonna see the same results
<rww> I think the whole menu-at-top-of-screen thing is silly, so I haven't been paying attention
<multiplatinum> it's great for small screens like shuttleworth said in his announcement but now they're bringing it to the desktop which contradicts his announcement LOL
<charlie-tca> Contradicts how? He never said it wasn't suitable for desktops, did he?
<multiplatinum> he kinda did u know
<multiplatinum> "only for netbooks since only those have small screens"
<multiplatinum> a 24 inch monitor doesnt need it lol
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<rww> multiplatinum: yeah. not the first time he's done stuff like that, and probably won't be the last :(
<multiplatinum> lame right
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<litropy> I need to do what wubildr does, without wubildr. Because I don't have Windows on this machine.
<Volkodav> Anybody got the symbol not found error after recent upgrade ? Mine says error symbol not found :'grub_env_export' and gets me to grub rescue cmd - I chrooted in the system , did another upgrade, ran update-grub, checked BIOS for correct drive - everything seems OK ////....
<Volkodav> still not bootable
<charlie-tca> litropy: wubi is a way to install ubuntu as a windows program, without windows, it won't work
<litropy> charlie-tca: Hm. then perhaps my troubleshooting has sent me down the wrong path. When I boot into recovery mode, I get, "Cannot open root device" with my root partition's uuid "or unknown block(0,0)
<charlie-tca> It means the uid is wrong for the drive. That was easy to fix in grub legacy, but I don't know how to change it in grub 2
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<litropy> charlie-tca: it does have the correct uuid ..
<litropy> charlie-tca: when I boot into my other partition (using grub2) and ls -l .../by-uuid, it's identical to the uuid listed in recovery mode
<charlie-tca> hm, Then I am wrong, huh?
<litropy> charlie-tca: I don't know. I'm just providing info.
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-13
<Volkodav> hmm still not booting - Iwill try to reinstall grub I guess - I wonder if it's just me ?
<Volkodav> well grub reinstall worked - I guess the latest upgrade corrupted it some way
<litropy> K. back up and running after upgrading to 11.04. First impression: Wow! Did I read somewhere it doesn't use X?
<rww> litropy: no, you read somewhere that at some point in the middle to far future, it won't
<rww> 11.04, and several releases after that, most like, will use Xorg.
<gnomefreak> we dropped ubuntu-desktop already?
<gnomefreak> where is mvo when you need him :(
<gnomefreak> you install maverick(gnome) install nvidia-current irssi irss-scripts  run dist-upgrade it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and add a crap load of kde packages/libs  anyone else find that weird?
<Pici> gnomefreak: Doesn't aptitude have an option of telling you why a package is being removed?
<gnomefreak> Pici: not too consered about remove of ubuntu-desktop its more of why kde apps/libs are being installed
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gnomefreak> install 10.10(gnome) irssi,irssi-scripts, and nvidia-current would install kde anything on dist-upgrade. using update-manager it stops on ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi gnomefreak , Pici
<Pici> heya
<BluesKaj> so far so good here , altho booting on my other natty pc seems to have more probs than this one , altho the other one is older
<BluesKaj> using kde on both
<gnomefreak> here is the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553608/
<gnomefreak> this really bothers me. i dont want a mixed install :(
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, well, I have alot of gtk stuff ta\hat seems to be required for browsers like FF
<BluesKaj> or sp it seems
<BluesKaj> so\
<gnomefreak> if you used the kubuntu-firefox-installer it shouldnt install many gtk stiff if any
<BluesKaj> kde font settings for example won't apply in FF unless I enable the gtk fonts in system settings
<BluesKaj> not talking about webpage settings , i mean toolbar, menubar and bookmarks toolbars
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: yesh that may require gtk stuff
<BluesKaj> FF automatically upgraded FF4 beta when I netinstalled natty
<BluesKaj> upgraded to FF4 is what I mean
<gnomefreak> yep it should be alpha 8 as default in natty
<BluesKaj> is it really possible to have a pure gnome/gtk OS or even a pure kde  these days ...seems not to me
<gnomefreak> should be, they should not have to mix. im guessing apt-url-kde is causing my issue but not real sure
<gnomefreak> it wants to install it
 * gnomefreak sonders if removeing ubuntu-desktop will not allow me to boot into unity desktop and/or classic desktop
<gnomefreak> i think The following NEW packages will be installed: akonadi-server apturl-kde
<gnomefreak> is causing my issues all of them
<gnomefreak> lol aptitude nor update-manager will upgrade anything. i ran out of time to screw with this for now.
<gnomefreak> seems OO.o and ubuntu-desktop want to remove most of gtk updates
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, do you have the ubuntu ppa urls handy ?
<BluesKaj> I'm thinking of running a separate gnome/ubuntu partition
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: afaik there is no gnome PPAs just install ubuntu-desktop but it seems broken due to depends. i have to go, i should be back later
<genii-around> dist-upgrade just now (Natty, KDE): plasma-widget-menubar kept back .. Depends: appmenu-qt , not installable ... apt-cache policy appmenu-qt: Candidate: (none)
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I net upgraded kubuntu without any trouble. I think gnome seems to have some issues tho
<genii-around> hm
<genii-around> BluesKaj: 32 or 64 bit?
<BluesKaj> 32
<BluesKaj> genii-around, been running 32 bit for a while now altho the cpu is 64bit dual core and 3G RAM , so I don't 64 bit is of much benefit to this setup
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I'm running 64bit... upgrade went OK ( didn't chunk out or so, just held back that package)
<BluesKaj> don't think
<genii-around> I find it odd though that no package candidate at all (not even a previous one) for the appmenu-qt
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around , I had a couple of packages held back as well, but it didn't create any porbs
<BluesKaj> appmenu-qt ? that sounds like a kde-libs app
<BluesKaj> or am I off the mark?
<DJKorbit> is there a python lib to parse .dsc files? i can't seem to find one
<DJKorbit> should i code one myself?
<zerwas> Is there any way to get Natty with Unity to work in VMware?
<WaltherFI> How stable is Natty atm?
<WaltherFI> also, is there a natty build for ubuntustudio already?
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<charlie-tca> WaltherFI: it is not even alpha2 yet. It is not stable
<coz_> so have the updates broken anything  today?
<Volkodav> Does grub2 recognize the FreeBSD install correct? Anybody tried ?
<nit-wit> Volkodav, FreeBSD is lilo is this correct
<Volkodav> Somebody mentioned that grub2 can do it too - I did it years ago it chainloaded
<Volkodav> with legacy grub
<genii-around> Volkodav: grub2 on my karmic install recognised my freebsd 5 and set it up ok
<Volkodav> it was my first install too - 5.4 - thanks genii-around did you install FreeBSD installer in / ?
<genii-around> Volkodav: I had FBSD on separate drive, not a subpartition of the same drive my linux was on. grub2 just chainloaded the BSD loader
<Volkodav> genii-around: I do not think it makes much difference if any at all
<Volkodav> grub2 still probes all around partitions included as far as I understand
<genii-around> Volkodav: On the netbook it finds my MeeGo install as "Unknown linux distribution on /dev/sdb1"  kind of thing
<Volkodav> genii-around: does it boot it though ? as long as it boots it the name calling is not that of importance
<genii-around> Volkodav: In the case of my MeeGo, it bypassed the bootloader on sdb and made it's own entry directly to load the vmlinuz .
<genii-around> ( which was problemmatic in that kernel upgrades in Meego update it's own bootloader but then you have to run again update-grub to make new entries for those)
<Volkodav> What loader does Meego use ?
<genii-around> Volkodav: Apologies on lag, work needed me. It uses extlinux which operates something like the old syslinux way of bootstrapping from a FAT filesystem
<Volkodav> OK
<WaltherFI> Any ways to dynamically change names of files in a folder from random.jpg 's to 001-999.jpg or similar?
<BUGabundo> o/
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: ^^
<kklimonda> WaltherFI: yes - but you would have to write a script
<BUGabundo> oh look
<BUGabundo> both Ian_Corne AND kklimonda
<BUGabundo> how are you buds?
<kklimonda> o/ BUGabundo
<Ian_Corne> good good
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, I'm still alive! that does count for something ;)
<BUGabundo> ofc
<BUGabundo> what have you been up to?
<BUGabundo> we haven't chatted in a long long time :(
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-14
<soc> hi
<soc> is there anyone from the openjdk ppa online?
<virtuald> you might have more luck in #ubuntu-java
<soc> virtuald: all people seem to idle there ...
<soc> never got a response for almost three hours
<virtuald> soc: many of the developers is at a "sprint" in the us
<virtuald> if not most
<virtuald> i don't know why they don't irc from there
<WaltherFI> kklimonda: well scripting is fine, but i'd need that script :P
<dabukalam> so exactly how unstable are we talking here?
<dabukalam> I'm bored of maverick :/
<KM0201> dabukalam: probably somewhere between ted bundy and charles manson... pretty unstable
<coz_> hey all
<coz_> are current update  safe ?
<coz_> updates  < rather
<KM0201> coz_: define safe
<coz_> KM0201,   :)    safe to reboot... restart x   etc   :)
<KM0201> :)
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I haven't restarted in two days again
<coz_> charlie-tca,   ooo  that's scary  :)
<coz_> charlie-tca,  dont shut down  until someone verifies it is safe :)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I know. Almost as scary as doing it with each update
<coz_> ok updated... I am going to risk a restart of x   ,,,then a reboot... hopefully I return shortly...if not  assume I have thrown the computer out in the snow :)
<charlie-tca> waiting...
<coz_> :)   be right back
<coz_> ok!
<coz_> nice to see the icons in classic gnome are at a more reasonable distance from the left edge of screen
<charlie-tca> whew! Maybe I will restart tonight then
<coz_> i am still convinced that this should be a separate version ... ubuntu...kubuntu..xubuntu..lubuntu..unity1
<coz_> definitly not Uubuntu
<coz_> :)
<charlie-tca> The idea is "unity gives the same thing in both desktop and netbook and laptop exerience, a unified experience"
<coz_> charlie-tca,  no  I dont see that... in my case   i use dual monitors    global meny is rather old idea and out of date...originall by mac but at that time apple monitors were only 9"   anything over  15" monitor   ...global menu is useless
<coz_> charlie-tca,  now in classic gnome...which I believe most people are going to be using.. I dont see a need for any of the Unity stuff to be included
<coz_> Unity is strickly netbook  and global menu is  a good idea on small screens
<charlie-tca> With a unified experience, you only need to know one way to do things
<coz_> charlie-tca,   but how is this unified?
<rww> I don't see why Ubuntu replacing GNOME's shell with Unity is any different from Ubuntu replacing GNOME's notification area with indicator things, or Ubuntu replacing GNOME's notification daemon with notify-osd, or... etc.
<charlie-tca> The same experience on desktop, laptop, and netbook is very unified
<rww> If you don't like it, swap it out, or switch to a distro that doesn't feel the need to change stuff like that :\
<coz_> charlie-tca, ` but I doubt anyone is going to use Unity on their desktop unless their monitor is only 15"
<charlie-tca> yeah, like xubuntu!
<charlie-tca> oh, am I allowed to say that/
<charlie-tca> ?
<coz_> rww,  no I dont mean it is useless.. I only use classic gnome on natty at this point... I just see the need to combine them since they are distinctly different    desktp   vs   netbook
<coz_> rather I dont see the need to combine them
<rww> coz_: sabdfl disagrees with your assessment, apparently.
<coz_> apparenlty
<coz_> rww,   I think in the long run   he will see the light  :)
<rww> I switched to Debian. The months of bickering over every minor change are a good defense against 'visions' like this.
<rww> (also, KDE. so I'm doubly a heathen!)
<coz_> :)
<charlie-tca> I can see it, Ubuntu is aimed at the new linux user. For them to have the same commands, apps, layouts on all the systems can be important.
<coz_> charlie-tca,  understood... still doesn explain to me why they are combined...
<coz_> charlie-tca,   the whole concept of "global menu" i s very outdated,,, and really only qualifies to be used on small monitors ...this is apples mistake  even to this day... i wont use apple becuase of their   "global manu"  which significantly slows productivity down if your have widescreens or dual mnoitors
<coz_> the only reason mac used it origianlly is to save realestate on a 9"  monitor
<rww> I never use my menubars anyway. keyboard shortcuts ftw.
<coz_> :)
<rww> but yeah, global menus are rather odd.
<rww> especially when you're grafting them on top of a system that wasn't built for them, so some apps misbehave
<coz_> rww,   for sure  firefox comes to mind
<rww> Firefox is a mess in general. Looks odd with dark themes to me :\
<charlie-tca> firefox doesn't count. It doesn't behave no matter what you have
<coz_> of course I always complain during ubuntu version transistions :)
<dooglus> I'm trying to "connect to Ubuntu One".  It's asking me for a "verification code" from an email.  I have a "confirmation code".  Is that the same thing?  When I type it into the form, it causes the connection program to hang
<dooglus> with "one moment please..." and a spinning circle
<magn3ts> Has anyone considered placing the application-specific volumes in the sound menu?
<magn3ts> If not, would a patch that did that be welcomed or no?
<ofb> Hello 2 all/ Who can help me with install of 3d open source ati driver for radeon 1600?
<soulashell> hi
<soulashell> i'm having trouble with the latest natty update
<soulashell> left me without the app bar on the left and without the bar at the top of the screen
<ofb> soulashell try to use Classic desktop in login screen
<soulashell> ofb: ok, let me try
<soulashell> is ofb gone?
<soulashell> got it to show the launcher bar, but it's not looking right, got blank spaces on it
<Machtin> hey guys.. just updated my notebook to 11.04 and now i'm wondering why wlan stopped working.. ifconfig still lists wlan0 but it seems no AP is found.
<gyger> is anyone active?
<nit-wit> barely
<evilvish> gyger: hey
<gyger> hola
<evilvish> gyger: so i think you would have removed unity?
<evilvish> gyger: and ubuntu-desktop
<gyger> not on purpose
<evilvish> gyger: yea.. but it seems thats what is happening today..
<evilvish> gyger: so you gotta install them
<nit-wit> I saw a thread on this on the ubuntu forums
<gyger> when i try to install desktop, it depends on unity
<evilvish> gyger: you need both
<evilvish> gyger: rule of thumb never do partial updates
<gyger> and unity depends on compiz-core-abiversion-20101111
<gyger> yeah. i learned afterward
<gyger> which that compiz pkg does not exist
<evilvish> gyger: check synaptic history. install unity and ubuntu-desktop. if it is not possible rollback what ever is asking for higher depends.. and for parital updates>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479146
<evilvish> partial*
<gyger> evilvish: I don't see how to do the rollback... point me in the right direction?
<evilvish> gyger: well.. you'd have to *manually* search lp and download the earlier version of each package you just updated. and install the debs
<gyger> evilvish: thanks
<evilvish> np
<gyger> evilvish: i just realized, the retard move i made was via command prompt... anyway to look that one up as well?
<evilvish> gyger: ?  not sure what you mean..
<gyger> evilvish: when i did the dist upgrade it was bc after i did an update, every time i moved my mouse it kicked me out to the login screen, i logged back in and went into a tty prompt and did a dist-upgrade...
<gyger> i am assuming that i need to roll back to before the one that caused the kick-me-out-to-a-login-screen issue?
<evilvish> yea, that maybe better, (but i'v got no clue about that though)
<gyger> evilvish: and then we wait for the new unity update?
<evilvish> gyger: yea..
<gyger> evilvish: i hate it when i bork my system
<dabbill> everytime i reboot i have to do metacity --replace to get my window borders up.
<jMCg> I do compiz --replace &
<dabbill> i am just running basic install of ubuntu with nvidia driver enabled
<dabbill> i dont have compiz installed
<zniavre> i m reading that unity can handle now 2d,  is that already done ?
<zniavre> what is the small grip handle in panels ?
<zniavre> ho another gnomeclassic session (with no effect)
<multiplatinum> hello everyone
<multiplatinum> natty will have zeitgeist tightly integrated meaning you can easily retrieve everything, etc.
<dabbill> everytime i reboot i have to do metacity --replace & to get my window boarders back, i have tried to reinstall metacity but no luck fixing it
<multiplatinum> but if you remove a file from your system, will zeitgeist remove all its info?
<kklimonda> bah, now that Canonical is developing Unity 2D with Qt I'm finally convinced that they've decided to turn developers' brains into marshmallows...
<zniavre> :o)
<yofel> more Qt \o/
<evilvish> yofel: dont be too happy.. it's part of the larger plan!  we dump gnome and take over KDE ;p
<kklimonda> I wouldn't mind personall
<kklimonda> what I'm afraid of is Canonical commiting to support both Gtk+ and Qt at the same time, on the same desktop
<yofel> haha, I believe we'll see X die before that though..
<kklimonda> a little inside nazi in me is crying when I think about it
<yofel> so? we already have many Qt apps in the repos, not only KDE stuff, and Qt was already maintained by the kubuntu team. I doubt too much is going to change there
<kklimonda> yofel: but they look different from Gtk+ ones
<yofel> a bit sure, but Qt's gtk theming support has gotten better. Not sure how well it works with gtk3 though
<evilvish> zniavre: resize grip on panel?  do you have a bug number?
<yofel> if at all
<kklimonda> yofel: they will always feel different and won't be pixel perfect
<zniavre> evilvish,  not yet
<evilvish> k..
<zniavre> i do not know how to report it
<kklimonda> yofel: if we are not here to create a perfect experience, we can as well go back to xmonad, wmii, and bunch of terminals imo
<zniavre> i mean i know but i trying to find an english way to explain it clearly
<zniavre> :o)
<yofel> well, I haven't used gnome in a while so I'm not sure what the current state is and stop here. I belong to the fraction that doesn't care about the GUI toolkit that's used anyway
<kklimonda> yofel: I don't care about gui toolkit being used - I just care about choosing a single one, and sticking with it
<zniavre> evilvish, http://i.imgur.com/oW5u2.png  > should i report this bug ?
<evilvish> zniavre: yup..
<zniavre> ok
<zniavre> resize grip is the good name ?
<multiplatinum> if you remove a file in natty which got indexed by zeitgeist, will its ZG info also be removed?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<zniavre> evilvish, im sorry i can't find the way to report this bug
<evilvish> zniavre: i think it needs to be filed in gnome-panel..
<om26er> brastche already have a fix for gnome-panel ( and gdm too) and there is a upstream bug with the patch too I believe
<zniavre> coool
<Machtin> hey guys.. just updated my notebook to 11.04 and now i'm wondering why wlan stopped working.. ifconfig still lists wlan0 but it seems no AP is found.
<BluesKaj> I'm not a big amarok user , I find it clunky and awkward , but how is ir behaving in natty
<BluesKaj> ?
<multiplatinum> if you remove a file in natty which got indexed by zeitgeist, will its ZG info also be removed?
<BluesKaj> Machtin, try sudo dhclient wlan0
<Machtin> will check.
<Machtin> and as far as i can tell, amarok hasn't changed too much
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Machtin> what do you use instead?
<BluesKaj> vlc mostly
<Machtin> i see.
<Machtin> dhclient wlan0 does nothing it seems.
<zniavre> #702879
<BluesKaj> Machtin, how about ifup wlan0
<Machtin> BluesKaj: ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<BluesKaj> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Machtin> changes nothing
<zniavre> how do i call bug bot please?
<BluesKaj> Machtin, does your network router even show up at all ? , try route , to see if you have a router IP
<Machtin> no, i don't
<Machtin> *it doesn't.
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/702879
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 702879 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "resize grip on gnome-panel" [Undecided,New]
<Machtin> but wlan's here.. i can check via cellphone.
<BluesKaj> Machtin, find the diver , sudo lshw -C network, then sudo modprobe -r module; sudo modprobe module , module being the driver name
<Machtin> what's the modules' name? Product is AR9285.
<BluesKaj> yes AR9285
<Machtin> well.. modprobe -r AR9285 tells me that such a module doesn't exist.
<BluesKaj> mm the diver got stripped somehow
<BluesKaj> driver
<bjsnider> no, that driver is called ath9k
<bjsnider> ar9285 is the name of the chip, by atheros, not the driver
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> sorry Machtin , substiute what bjsnider says in the modprobe command
<BluesKaj> ath9k
<BluesKaj> gotta remember that,
<Machtin> i think that already was loaded..
<Machtin> just a minute.
<BluesKaj> it's just that driver for my belkin wifi is rt2870, so i assumed ...
<bjsnider> belkin? ughh
<BluesKaj> yeah, I agree
<BluesKaj> crappy , alot of work toget it going , now it hasn't worked since jaunty, even with ndiswrapper
<Machtin> that's funny.
<Machtin> when i load that module, wlan0 disappears
<bjsnider> modprobe -r removes the driver
<BluesKaj> removes the old driver
<Machtin> stupid me.
<BluesKaj> that's what it's supposed to do
<Machtin> Yeah? why?
<bjsnider> modprobe -r ath9k would take down your wifi. modprobe ath9k would bring it up again
<Machtin> yup
<bjsnider> ath9k is a relatively new driver and it has some issues
<Machtin> is there a old module i can use then?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> there are newer and older versions of that driver, but it was intended to support newer atheros chips that have wireless-n
<Machtin> well.. if i have to use that, how can i make it work?
<bjsnider> the linux-backports-modules-wireless packages are supposed to have better, more stable versions than ship in the kernels but they are likely only available in stable distros
<Machtin> ok
<om26er> is it final or there is still some hope that we'll have 2.91.xx/3.0 series of gnome applications ?
<evilvish> om26er: we have no hope left.. ;)
<om26er> ah sh** ;)
<om26er> there was a bug report to make appmenu-gtk work with gtk3 so that means we are not dropping gtk3 from cd? if so then we have all the requirements for empathy3.0 atleast I believe
<evilvish> om26er: well, if so you could do that update i suppose.. you should really be asking seb on -desktop, (his word is final)
<om26er> right
<BluesKaj> hey billybigrigger ..ltns
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, ya no doubt!
<billybigrigger> hows it going?
<BluesKaj> good , and you billybigrigger ?
<billybigrigger> good, just finished up a job on this rig and have a few days off...
<billybigrigger> what to do? :P
<billybigrigger> you quit hanging in -ca or what?
<BluesKaj> -ca ?
<BluesKaj> omigod , a log time ago
<billybigrigger> ubuntu-ca
<billybigrigger> i thought you were canadian
<BluesKaj> yeah, just outside Sudbury
<billybigrigger> ahh thought so :P
<billybigrigger> whats new with you?
<BluesKaj> ok ,I'll rejoin ...not much activity there if I recall
<BluesKaj> not much, just waiting out the winter, doing a little jamming etc but otherwise same ol' same ol'
<billybigrigger> right arm
<billybigrigger> now that i got you to join again...i think i'll take off and fire up the 360 :)
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, take er easy seeya later
<BluesKaj> ok, take care , billybigrigger
<alex_mayorga> aptitude full-upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-desktop for anyone else?
<billybigrigger> dunno, i'm a safe-upgrade man myself
<alex_mayorga> billybigrigger: same here, but I do a full-upgrade from time to time
<billybigrigger> hmm...i can honestly say i've never
<BluesKaj> hmm, full upgrade , maybe it wants to install  the new gnome I keep hearing about ...dunno tho , I'm a kde user
<alex_mayorga> I guess I'll wait a couple of days and see if it gets less aggressive
<nigelb> hrm, would be nice to have https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00078.html in /topic
<rww> nigelb: best place to ask for +1 topic changes is -ops
<nigelb> rww: oh, I didn't know that.  So do I have to walk in ask or will you do that for me as a favor? ;)
<nigelb> *in and ask
<rww> i'll do it
 * Pici saw
<nigelb> :)
 * nigelb hugs rww 
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | Warning: lots of package updates inbound due to Ayatana API change, details: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00078.html
<fmax30> how can i change the my display performance / anti aliasing / direct x settings	 using ubuntu 11.04 default display drivers	
<alex_mayorga> I guess what nigelb posted explains the scary stuff when full-upgrading
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: you got me checking my mail :)
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: no worries I came here to ask why some updates wanted to nuke ubuntu-desktop
<nigelb> heh
<BluesKaj> fmax30,depends whether you have driver gui like nvidia has
<rww> I tend to do aptitude safe-upgrade, and leave anything that's held back there well alone.
<alex_mayorga> rww: I guess that's the wise thing to do, but I try doing a full-upgrade every other Friday, guess not this Friday :)
<BluesKaj> rww, same here , unles ]s something recommmended but not being installed ...dunno why that happens tho
<BluesKaj> err recommended
<rww> alex_mayorga: lol, indeed
<rww> My natty computer's charger cable is being stupid, so I'm a week or so behind at this point :(
<evilvish> om26er: from u-meeting " <pitti>  * GTK 3 theming problem was solved for natty by fixing GTK2 enough to work with our ported gobject-introspection; apport, language-selector and friends now use GTK2 with GI and GTK3 fell off the CD. "
<evilvish> om26er: looks like GTK3 might not be on the CD.. :(
<om26er> :(
<om26er> backporting has proven to be crashy, example evolution :O so natty will be crashy
<om26er> and bore
<Amaranth> evilvish: That's the plan, getting GTK+ 3 off the CD
<Amaranth> and keeping it off for natty
<evilvish> Amaranth: i had thought so too.. but om26er today mentioned otherwise..
<Amaranth> Why would we need it?
<evilvish> Amaranth: i guess om26er wanted to update empathy to 3.0
<Amaranth> evilvish: Oh, that was talked about before
<Amaranth> evilvish: afaik the consensus was if it can't be built with 2.x it won't happen
 * evilvish nods..
<om26er> empathy 2.91.3 explicitly removed the support to build with gtk2 :/
<olmari> problem... natty asked at bootup into "ubuntu desktop" (not classic) about some applets or so not loading and I did choose don't load and now mine desktop becomes empty... what to do? :)
<olmari> is there some files to delete or copy from some "skeleton" dir so that mine user stuff for GUI would become somewhat normal?
<slyrus_> is the compiz-core-abiversion-20101111 problem related to the Ayatana API changes mentioned in the topic?
<olmari> related to mine prob: in classic desktop I can recreate the panels and such, but in new unity enviroment I can't do anything in blank dekstop
<ofb> Hello. Anybody can help me with install open source 3d for ati?
<ofb> Nobody?
<IdleOne> more patience needed
<slyrus_> looks like the compiz-core-abiversion-20101111 problem is fixed. yay.
<olmari> IdleOne: I juest meant to answer him too,but.. =)
<IdleOne> olmari: ??
<olmari> IdleOne: I assumed you mentioned ofb and his quick dissappearing :)
<IdleOne> oh, hehe yeah
<IdleOne> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> Package gnome-shell does not exist in natty
<gnomefreak> is the ubuntu-desktop update broken still?
<gyger> i think so
<gyger> i am still personally having issues
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: see topic, ayatana is breaking everything
<rww> ain't that the truth
<gnomefreak> does it still want to install kde libs/apps :)
<gnomefreak> i guess that would explain the kde crap
<gnomefreak> checking now
<gyger> the question becomes... when should it calm down... it sounds like today or tomorrow... but i can't tell
<olmari> how about mine prob? repeat for short: logging in to ubuntu desktop "kills" all the applets... I did sayu don't reload and now I have basically nothing in mine desktop execpt backgroun.. how to get everythign to normal =)
<gyger> are you in desktop version or classic?
<olmari> gyger: cuurently classic, as I can re-put panels here... but in "Unity desktop" I can't add any panels or anything
<gnomefreak> i installed Maverick(gnome) on this system installed irssi irssi-scripts and nvidia drivers than run upgrade to 11.04 nothing else installed, yesterday when i went to do a dist upgrade to grab current packages it wanted to install all kinds of qtlibs and kde apps
<olmari> from the getgo when I installed natty few days ago it insisted on every reboot that like every aplet has problems adn it gave me reload or don't reload... I once chose dno't reload to all and now I see it was mistake, there is literally nothing on mine logon
<gnomefreak> olmari: lyou should beable to have it work now. i had same issue on my 1st natty box upgraded when repos opened
<gyger> olmari: i am having the same issue... this only started a couple days ago though... there are major changes being made to the code right now as I understand it. Canonical just went through a huge push this week in Dallas writing code like there is no tomorrow....
<gnomefreak> s/lyou/you
<olmari> mm well... how I could rectify this issue without reinstalling everything? :)
<gnomefreak> ayatana should not effect a clean gnome install with qt crap
<gnomefreak> olmari: it was just stuff on the desktop like trash, weather applet, ect...?
<olmari> gnomefreak: everything... I get _only_ background... and in "unity desktop" I can't get a right click menu or anythign where I could readd stuff
<gnomefreak> lsb seems to be one of the packages that are stuck in updates
<olmari> gnomefreak: same for classic desktop, but there I can at least manually ad panels back and whatnot
<gnomefreak> olmari: i am unable to run unity atm but i was having probems where the panels took too long to load and it left me with nothing at all. you might have same issue. give me a minute to locate something for you
<gyger> gnomefreak: at least u are able to run unity... I am in no such luck
<olmari> gnomefreak: all I need is even some method to "do mine user again" so that I don't need to reinstall from start
<gnomefreak> gyger: no i cant run it
<gnomefreak> let me find the bug i filed
<gyger> sorry, i misread... my dependencies are broken 10 ways to sunday though... its frustrating
<gnomefreak> sorry firefox is taking forever to do anything atm just a few more seconds
<gyger> lol
<gnomefreak> see bug 701172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701172 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unable to load anything in Unity under "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" except the background image " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701172
<olmari> hmm
<gnomefreak> mvo: is Ayatana causing qt/kde stuff to install on a pure gnome system. other than pre isntalled packages i installed irss, irssi-scripts and nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> s/causing/causing depkg to install
<olmari> well... on mine computer it everytime asked to reload or not reload... but yeah... I bet ultimately rootcause is the same
<gnomefreak> olmari: add comments to bug report than but please be detailed
<gyger> gnomefreak... did you see the response that mirco left you in your bug report?
<olmari> as few times pressing "reload" on every window did work ultimately... until I tried "don't reload" and after next logon, blank screen
<gnomefreak> no i havent looked at bug since i filed it. looking now
<olmari> s/blank/only background
<gnomefreak> mine i am betting is video card mem or sys mem
<gnomefreak> i want chrome back :(
<gyger> gnomefreak: your computer may just be on strike...
<olmari> I don't know how detailed I could be with this... have only my memory now, until I figure out how to undo stuff or redo mine user (or reinstall)
<gnomefreak> olmari: test weather his comment works for you
<gnomefreak> but i would first leave a comment on what your system is doing
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke
<olmari> gnomefreak: lol... it gives "The program 'unity' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<olmari> sudo apt-get install unity"
<olmari> like WTF :D
<gyger> olmari: thats what im hitting
<gyger> olmari: unity IS going through the ayatana API change if i remember correctly... since it is part of the Ayatan project
<gyger> olmari: you did the same thing i did... we weren't supposed to do a dist-upgrade yet
<gnomefreak> olmari: is your system fully upgraded? unity is default in natty
<gnomefreak> gyger: it should be effected
<gyger> olmari: this is the stuff i found. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641400
<gnomefreak> i have 2 boxes i built almost identical same mother boad same memory everything same except processor 1.3 on one and 1.7 on other sound cards are diffeerent but otherwise pretty much the same. and that is a stupid move on my part
<gyger> gnomefreak: so for me who was stupid and for anyone else deciding to upgrade right now... we are stuck unity-less until the ayatana rebuild.
<gnomefreak> installd chrome finally :)
<gnomefreak> hopefully i will have all my PPAs and friends back for testing
<gyger> i am just trying to figure out a way to get back into packages that are just far back enough that it wont do this to me and i can get back into unity. then wait safely for the rebuild
<olmari> gnomefreak: from the getgo it is yeah.. last update few H ago
<gnomefreak> i think i know why qt stuff, it seems this system is not fully upgraded, but the kernel works :)
<olmari> I used netboot for installation too
<olmari> well... I suppose I could do reinstallation when stuff is a little more stable :)
<gnomefreak> i have to move over some of my profiles too. chrome one first
<gnomefreak> more stable == april
<gyger> gnomefreak: shouldn't have to wait that long..
<gnomefreak> once ayatana is fixed it will still have broken bits to it
<olmari> as in I got this stuff right when I first booted natty, as netboot (orwhatever called) gets most fresh stuff from inet from beginning :)
<gnomefreak> a crap load of packages if not all will have to be rebuilt
<olmari> gnomefreak: I didn't say release stable, but more stable than blank backgroubd :p
<olmari> then again I could just go in to already stable 1010 :D
<olmari> but what's the fun on that :)
<gyger> come on, fix it urself... isnt that the linux way... lol
<gnomefreak> unity is new to non-netbook systems so you are likely to see problems for a while. i can still run gnome-shell here so i should be able to run unity without an issue but its not
<gnomefreak> b eback i have to fix this
<olmari> mm well.. TBH I am so many times tempted to try something like gentoo, because I can... I_kinda_ like it's idealistic stuff.. but then again ubuntu IS easy as in stables go :)
<mvo> hey gnomefreak, sorry for the delay. can you check /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<gnomefreak> mvo: i think it is a partial system upgrade, since the ayanata bug while upgrading this box
<gnomefreak> ok looing at it now
<olmari> I can't install unity?
<gnomefreak> olmari: not atm
<gnomefreak> at least most likely not
<olmari> mm'kay :)
<gyger> olmari: but within a day or two... if i am understanding everything correctly
<olmari> gyger: mm well I'm not in THAT of a rush, as I see it's not only mine problem alone
<gyger> olmari: if you like i can email you when i get unity back up and running and see if i can help you from there?
<olmari> gyger: sure you can... but really not that deep in trouble :)
<gyger> mvo: i was just checking the same place... if i can grab the packages listed there that got blown out by the dist-upgrade... i should be back to a good version of unity, then wait until packages are ready to go with the new versions (post-ayatana rebuild) right?
<gnomefreak> mvo: its listing everything from the output of the dist-upgrade and upgrade commands, that i never said yes to. i had posted the output of the commands when i got them to pastebin, but i dont see it there anymore. im looking for the qt stuff but havent gotten there yet. if it is there do you want the log on pastebin
<olmari> gyger: all this is still more a inconvience than showstopper, in "crucial" (to me) server I'm running LTS
<gnomefreak> gyger: you wont be able to
<gyger> gnomefreak: y not?
<gyger> olmari: smart man
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade == very bad idea, if you try to install one of those broken packages it will cause a screwed up system. it is best to wait
<gnomefreak> you can run upgrade without a problem at least i was able to without it removing anything important
<olmari> gyger: well LTS because I am too lazy to upgrade the server... then again there is no direct need to either :)
<gnomefreak> if they have been blocked by dpkg im not sure of
<gyger> right, and if i do the reverse... get rid of the one that was installed and reinstall the ones that were uninstalled (making sure to grab the proper versions from lp) i don't see why i couldn't go back to where i was
<gyger> olmari: lol
<gnomefreak> i doubt dpkg blockes broken packages from dist-upgrade command. AFAIK update-manager still wont upgrade system
<gyger> gnomefreak: is that to me?
<olmari> gyger: as in update into latest stable server :)
<gnomefreak> yes would be good is olmari read it too. that is answer to your y not?
<komputes> Hey guys can you mark this bug as affecting you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/324700
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324700 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "gnome-volume-control missing ability to customize session sound effects theme" [Medium,Triaged]
<olmari> well I am not sure where to "go back" as I got into directly this problem... but I am satisfied with the results I got now and answers here
<gnomefreak> komputes: mine was working fine on my other natty box, i have a non-fully upgrade on this box atm. try with unity and with classic desktop version seee if it is on both
<komputes> gnomefreak: looks still the same to me in natty
<gnomefreak> it would be great if i could grep when inside a file from term instead of grepping from outside the file
<mvo> gnomefreak: yeah, if you could give me the link to the pastebin
<gnomefreak> mvo: ok i will post it
<gnomefreak> i hope
<gyger> mvo: so i am just eff'ed until ayatana is done?.
<gnomefreak> ok pastebinit wont do it :( let me see if i can get it all there
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling its too big of a file
<gnomefreak> mvo: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/554181/
 * gnomefreak now wonders what happened to pastebinit
<mvo> gnomefreak: hm, can't find qt in that :/
<gnomefreak> mvo: let me see if i can make it happen again
<mvo> gyger: well, you can remove qt again and see what else it will take down with it
<mvo> gyger: but yeah, if its natty there are bugs like this (dependencies that shouldn't be there etc)
<gnomefreak> mvo: i thought it was related to apturl-qt or kde that was causing the libs but i dont see any other them anymore
 * mvo needs to reboot but will e right back
<gnomefreak> apturl apturl-common is all of apturl now
<gnomefreak> mvo: thanks for your time
 * gnomefreak cant wait for OO.o to be removed from default 
<gnomefreak> mvo: the full file isnt there it seems
<gnomefreak> thats odd as it has the start and end but missing middle from file
<gnomefreak> it seems no tto be an issue anymore so screw it
<gyger> lol
<gnomefreak> yay script is working again
<gnomefreak> mvo: it seems to be missing everything that i decided to not upgrade/install
<mvo> gnomefreak: history.log only contains stuff that actually got installed, is it just trying to install qt on a dist-upgrade (i.e. did you not confirm this yet?). in thise case, sorry, you can use apt-get dist-upgrade -o Debug::pkgDepCache::AutoInstall=True to see what is going on
<gnomefreak> it is no longer trying to install them from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> not using dist-upgrade anyway. lets see what upgrade gives me
<gnomefreak> apturl is held back but for some reason so is chrome i guess that is effected too.
<mvo> gnomefreak: history.log only contains stuff that actually got installed, is it just trying to install qt on a dist-upgrade (i.e. did you not confirm this yet?). in thise case, sorry, you can use apt-get dist-upgrade -o Debug::pkgDepCache::AutoInstall=True to see what is going on
<gnomefreak> mvo: i think i know where the qt stuff came from it seems libreoffice requires it
<gnomefreak> i just tried installing it, so maybe that is where i saw it
<gnomefreak> apturl-kde
<gnomefreak> that was it
<gnomefreak> ok we really need to rethink replace OO.o with an only qt package
<gnomefreak> well not only but qt is a part of it, atm OO.o has a gtk and qt packages one or the other you dont need both. it seems libreoffice forces qt on you. ill be back in a few moments
<rww> gnomefreak: or perhaps it's just a bug in the packaging ;)
<olmari> hmmh... I'd so like something of a ubuntu and gentoo... (to be strictly out of topic)
<gnomefreak> rww: maybe atm its from PPA since it has not started the transition yet
<gnomefreak> make one than
<olmari> well... ubuntu's support and general easyness to use, but official support for "tinker the heck out of it" :D
<gnomefreak> i dont have an isssue makeing ubuntu act the way i want to. you are in the world of Linux, anything can happen
<olmari> gnomefreak: if that was for me, then I say I'm not that nerd I could manage that... just yet =)
<olmari> gnomefreak: mm well... for one that realy mystifies me is for example plain ubuntu server taking somewhat 850mb of space
<olmari> and these sort of things... I really don't have fundamental opposition for ubuntu in itself
<gnomefreak> that is too much space for you?
<olmari> gnomefreak: well not as-is, but what in "most plain CLI installation" takes so much? and more so all space for programs tends to be  more heavy system
<gnomefreak> the server install installs sound stuff too (used to anyway) and that was kind of stupid IMHO, but you can make your own installer and as i understand its easy to do
<gnomefreak> there is an app to make building your own installer easy. i never tried it or cared too much about it but it is there
<olmari> gnomefreak: well propably I could, but would it be again within any "official" support? (not that IRC is best anyhow
<gnomefreak> since you would be using Ubuntu repos i dont see why not but again never used it so i dont know. if you go to packages outside of Ubuntu than the support changes
<olmari> gnomefreak: and by all means, I'm not complaining about ubuntu, it's quite good as in general standing
<olmari> but I also want to tinket the hell put of my own equipment, but still be able to help my local friends with "more official" stuff... I have already seen 'cases' where there two do collide in "official" level
<olmari> tinker
<olmari> out...
 * gnomefreak likes to stay in text mode personally but havent played with text based email yet.
<olmari> I do like the stuff ubuntu in general takes linux in general... many "sub-Ã¥arts" has gone so long way ahead because ubuntu, but.. there is that but :)
<gnomefreak> you can (if you know how) merge distros but that is not easy but i have heard of people doing it, but gentoo is a bit different. i havent used gentoo in years about the smae time i used fedora 1
<olmari> yeah sure I could even "do mine own OS" but as implied, I'm not that nerd I could assycode everything ;)
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu is part Ddebian and part Ubuntu
<olmari> gnomefreak: well I do like gentoo as in "download sourcecodes and compile then" method...
<olmari> as in optimised into your system
<gnomefreak76> oh damn
<gnomefreak76> i fix chrome and i lose connection
<olmari> lol :D
<gnomefreak> with a little work maybe i can have most of my issues fixed by morning thats about 12 hours from now when i wake up
<olmari> gnomefreak: :)
<leagris> any plan on releasing updated samba for Ubuntu10.10 please see: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7577 unable to browse/open windows7 shares from ubuntu due to SPNEGO login failed: Invalid parameter ?
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 7577 in File services "SPNEGO auth fails when contacting Win7 system using Microsoft Live Sign-in Assistant" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<gnomefreak> ok im going to be AFK for a while
<gnomefreak> leagris: that is not in the realm of support for this channel please see the bug for updates. maybe try asking in #ubuntu-bugs for someone to look at it. but it requires backporting it that is up to the backport team
 * gnomefreak doesnt remember if there is a #ubuntu-backport channel or not but you maybe should add a backport task on it
<gnomefreak> leagris: file a bug for backporting the package
<gnomefreak> i didnt see it was fixed
<gnomefreak> ok i have to get started on this project
<olmari> gnomefreak: have fun :)
<gnomefreak> thanks ill try
<gnomefreak> well at least they make it easy to add alot of backgrounds at a time. adding 50 1 at a time sucked
<olmari> =)
<gnomefreak> we still havent made it official yet but upstream gnome lets you use ctrl+a
<gnomefreak> well 2 down ~25 to go
<gnomefreak> hifi: BUGabundo
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> yes gnomefreak, music is playing, so in ensence I have hifi :)
<olmari> diddidii diddii... texaco is spilling...
<gnomefreak> :)  i didnt mean to ping him, although i didnt know someone had that name
<olmari> and that's all I remember from southpark the movie
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I'm so used to TAB I try it on all words :S
<gnomefreak> ha
<olmari> :D
<BUGabundo> am I the only one doing so?
<olmari> BUGabundo: well... for EVERY word maybe.. but on most owrd.. maybe not ;D
<BUGabundo> you kinda look like you need it too :=)
<olmari> lol
<olmari> maybe
 * gnomefreak out
<leagris> gnomefreak, it is at least fixed in samba4 multiverse but does not include gnome gvfs samba share
<leagris> hope at least it will be fixed in 11.04
<leagris> took me 4 hours searching the web to find about this fix. I seems many resigned in accessing windows7 shares from ubuntu
<Gulfstream> Is it safe to install the new updates on Natty?
<Amaranth> Gulfstream: Don't try to do a dist-upgrade right now
<Amaranth> Things are all kinds of messed up
<Gulfstream> but simply running "sudo apt-get upgrade" is okay, right?
<Amaranth> Gulfstream: I'm up-to-date on that and things have no fallen apart
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-15
<dan2> is reading html emails broken in thunderbird?
<dan2> rather at least in mine it doesn't render any of them
<dan2> it's like reading the lynx output
<leagris> there are two modes for html emails in thunderbird
<leagris> display/body/original html, simplified html (without graphics). An furthermore, any remote content display is disabled by default for privacy concerns
<dan2> I got it fixed now
<dan2> thanks
<Adlai_> trying to upgrade with update-manager -d and do-release-upgrade -d , but I keep getting the error "Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages"
<Adlai_> anyone know how I can figure out which packages cause this error
<Adlai_> or how to try to upgrade manually?
<Adlai_> I guess it could be this ayatana api change thing, but it would be nice to verify it by seeing more details about the error
<coz_> good day
<Ryan1> I'm experiencing a segfault in apache2 2.2.16-6ubuntu1 in natty and I can't find anything about it on Google. It crashes whenever I post anything. Anyone care to see if they can replicate the problem?
<Ryan1> Here's how to replicate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554249/
<Ryan1> And here's an strace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554250/
<Ryan1> Note that if I send a post request with no post data, it works fine
<Ryan1> Here's a gdb backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554251/
<jilem> hi!
<jilem> Will Ubuntu 11.04 have a quickstarter on system tray to load faster the LibreOffice ? Because OpenOffice and LibreOfice latest versions starts very slow on my system ... :(
<jilem> anyway. i have to leave. thank you!
<illuminaris> Anyone willing to help me troubleshoot a WOW + ATI Radeon 9800 Pro issue? I can get it to play but only at 7fps with opengl or direct3d
<twager> Upgraded the system today using apt.Upgrade-manager now tells me I can do a partial upgrade but synaptic says I need 20.5 Mb to upgrade..Who do I believe ?
<zniavre_> unity-2d can't be installed yet ?
<cdbs> nirazio: If you want to upgrade, then download the *alternative* cd of the latest build, then:
<nirazio> cdbs: Oke then?
<cdbs> nirazio: then press alt+f2, type gksu `sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade` and press enter
<nirazio> gksu `sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade` or gksu /cdrom/cdromupgrade ?
<cdbs> I guess both should work
<cdbs> I use the former
<ashesofpain> hey, are there any "big" differences between 10 an 11?
<ashesofpain> I only use it on my laptop for university and small stuff
<Jemt> ashesofpain: 11 is not at all stable, so yes :)
<nirazio> cdbs: Do i need alternate cd,is there any other way to upgrade it?
<ashesofpain> oh ok... thanks for the info (I shouldn't upgrade, then)
<Jemt> Not if you are satisfied with 10.10 :)
<Jemt> .. or want to expirement
<ashesofpain> Jemt, extremely!
<cdbs> nirazio: there are 2 ways:
<cdbs> 1) Upgrade using update-manager
<cdbs> 2) Upgrade using alternate cd
<Jemt> cdbs: Can't he just change the repository in /apt/sources and do "apt-get upgrade" like on Debian ?
<ashesofpain> Jemt,  I experiment on my PC, not my laptop, because my laptop needs to work, ALWAYS :D
<cdbs> Jemt: he can also update-manager -d
<cdbs> nirazio: if you want to use the former, then:
<Jemt> ashesofpain: Good idea :)
<Jemt> That's how I do it too
<cdbs> press Alt+F2 and type update-manager -d
<cdbs> then click upgrade
<cdbs> it will download several packages (over 700 MB) and then install them (Installation takes around 1 hour)
<cdbs> nirazio: another warning, since it ain't that stable ( I am using it ATM)
<nirazio> cdbs: Thankyou :)
<cdbs> nirazio: you're welcome
<twager> Anyone tried a dist-upgrade today ?
<nirazio> cdbs: From where i can get the alternate cd ?
<cdbs> twager: I did
<cdbs> nirazio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<twager> cdbs: Was it ok ?
<cdbs> twager: yes, I just rebooted
<cdbs> everything's fine
<cdbs> infact, the system's snappier after today's updates
<nirazio> Is this command right ? gksu `sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade`
<twager> cdbs: I hve just completed an upgrade but dist-upgrade requires another 26.5 Mb  Any idea why ?
<cdbs> twager: maybe because in the time between an upgrade and dist-upgrade there were 26 mb of changes
<cdbs> changes happen very very quickly
<twager> cdbs: Upgrade tells me No upgrades
<cdbs> twager: FYI I dist-upgrade always
<cdbs> I never do upgrade
<cdbs> I dunno the difference, sorry
<twager> Anyway will give it a whirl :-)
<nirazio> cdbs: This is the command right ? gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<cdbs> nirazio: yep
<cdbs> nirazio: the quotes aren't very important
<nirazio> Oke :)
<nirazio> cdbs: What is the meaning of sh there?
<cdbs> shell
<cdbs> in ubuntu, sh is linked to dash, even though bash is used
<nirazio> Oke
<twager> cdbs: Seems ok...As yet :-)
<yofel> twager: upgrade will not *remove* things, even if new packages have conflicting dependencies (maybe something was replaced with a conflicting package), dist-upgrade will, but there's no guarantee that what it does is what you want, so make sure to read first and then say yes
<yofel> actually apt-get won't even install new things I think with upgrade to satisfy dependencies without removing stuff, upgrade is really just updating, not installing/removing.
<twager> yofel: Ta for the info..I have done a dist-upgrade and all is well..Seems a lot faster after the upgrade and the icons ars snappier
<yofel> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Punkoff> Hi, I can't see any installed applets in 'Add Applet' window (Gnome panel).
<Punkoff> Umm, anyone?
<coz_> Punkoff,  ooo
<coz_> Punkoff,   fresh install?
<Punkoff> nope, upgrade from 10.10
<hifi> he's the guy!
<Gulfstream> is it safe to update Natty?
<hifi> if there's nothing on the topic it's relatively safe
<Gulfstream> looks like it might be safe... I am missing everything on the right side of the top panel
<Adlai_> it's not working for me
<Adlai_> horrible dependency crap
<Adlai_> right now I'm trying to figure out how to replace libwebkit with libwebkitgtk
<om26er> Gulfstream, no
<Gulfstream> is everything on the far right side of the panel supposed to be gone?
<Gulfstream> *top panel
<yofel> Gulfstream: you can get the topic by hand by typing '/topic'
<yofel> Gulfstream: and that depends on the client you're using, quassel shows the topic fine
<Gulfstream> yofel: I can see the topic
<yofel> then goo, if you can see the warning too
<yofel> *then good
<Gulfstream> I was just wanting to know if it was still in effect
<yuvipanda> Is there a way for me to 'upgrade' from 10.10 to Natty?
<penguin42> yuvipanda: Yeh, just run update-manager -d  I think should do it
<yuvipanda> penguin42, woah neat. Thanks! Didn't know -d pulled in alphas
<yuvipanda> penguin42, it quit after telling me that it can't mark ubuntu-desktop for upgrade.
<yuvipanda> penguin42, it does list 'upgrading to a pre-release version of ubuntu'  as a possible cause
<charlie-tca> yuvipanda: might have to wait a couple of days then. Therer are broken packages at this time
<yuvipanda> charlie-tca, ok
<yuvipanda> charlie-tca, is there somewhere i can get a nightly of the netbook edition atleast? could test it out on my spare netbook...
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-preinstalled/current/
<charlie-tca> If that doesn't work for you, use the daily image. I think the netbook and desktop images are the same now under unity
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<illuminaris> Can anyone help me troubleshoot wow graphics issue? Ubuntu 11.04, ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, WINE 1.2.1
<Gulfstream> I am having trouble starting applicationg like "Additional Drivers" and "Printing"
<mongy> when will the next daily live be, anyone know?
<Gulfstream> I would think that it would be after the Ayatana API change
<mongy> yeah thats partly why im asking..  I know of some major changes goin on so im waiting
<mongy> well, only reason I havent put the latest daily live on my netbook is because it crashes
<knittl> hm. i got a lot of packages held back
<mongy> so its either alpha1 or this newer one in x days... ill go for x
<knittl> to be removed: libindicator1 libunity0 unity-place-applications unity-place-files
<knittl> when trying to update unity
<knittl> is that okey?
<scizzo-> knittl: you should wait
<knittl> scizzo-: alright, then i'll wait :)
<scizzo-> knittl: since the unity packages are getting ready I believe
<knittl> there are also other packages: empathy, lots of indicator stuff, rhythmbox, gimp, compiz
<scizzo-> knittl: if you check the release notes it says that they have ported it to another libindicator package
<knittl> but i can wait, no probs :)
<scizzo-> knittl: and webkit
<scizzo-> knittl: check the changelog
<knittl> changelog of which package?
<scizzo-> knittl: gimp, empathy and so on
<scizzo-> knittl: gimp:  - Change build-depends from libwebkit-dev to libwebkitgtk-dev
<knittl> okidoki. thx scizzo-
<scizzo-> knittl: if you run a: apt-get -u dist-upgrade you will se exactly the packages being removed and which are new....you can also see that some of the packages are replacing the old packages.....because of porting....
<scizzo-> knittl: easy way to see if you remove something you don't want to remove....
<knittl> i didn't knew -u
<knittl> but most of the time i use aptitude safe-upgrade to not remove the wrong packages
<yuvipanda> if i move to alpha1
<yuvipanda> will there be an 'upgrade path' for me?
<yuvipanda> to further alphas, etc?
<penguin42> yeh, it should just keep updating
<penguin42> although remember, it's an alpha - it might completely and horribly break
<yuvipanda> penguin42, yeah, this is my secondary machine so not an issue
<yuvipanda> as long as it doen't hobble up my entire media volume... :)
 * yuvipanda goes to make sure his code backup works
<penguin42> nod; alpha software can do anything!
<rww> Hrm. Can someone check whether these software do approximately the same thing, so when I'm trying to explain Unity I'm right?:
<rww> (11.04 ~ 10.10 ~ GNOME 3)   Unity ~ gnome-panel ~ gnome-shell | compiz ~ compiz or metacity ~ mutter
<rww> and mutter is metacity with clutter, and clutter is is a toolkit? like GTK+?
<penguin42> 11.04: Still seems to have metacity as an option ('Classic desktop')
<penguin42> actually, classic I think can also be compiz
<rww> indeed. I meant defaults.
<rww> 11.04 with Classic desktop is approximately the same as 10.10, as I understand it.
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-16
<yofel> should be mostly the same from what I heard
<coz_> hey all
<yofel> hey coz_
<coz_> yofel,  hey guy :)
<penguin42> hey can some one paste bin a boot dmesg from a machine that boots reasonably fast?
<coz_> penguin42,  my installation seems to be boot finiky... sometimes boots to login sometimes doesnt
<penguin42> what happens when it doens't?
<coz_> penguin42,  black screen  and I hit ctrl+alt+ delete
<yofel> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554543/
<coz_> penguin42,  reboots at that point
<yofel> coz_: can you switch to tty at that point?
<penguin42> yofel: Thanks - you sure you got enough discs on there?
<coz_> yofel,  no   not at all
<yofel> penguin42: yep, well, one is actually a 2 chip SSD connected by RAID0
<penguin42> yeh
<coz_> yofel,  not sure if it has to do with my scsi drives... ubuntu seems to be a bit finiky about scsi
<yofel> coz_: does sysrq+k help? (alt+print+k) ?
<coz_> yofel,   didnt try it ...will try on next boot though
<coz_> sorry about that
<coz_> damn fingers
<yofel> that should kill anything on the tty you're on, including stuck plymouth or hung X
<coz_> yofel,  I dont think its hangin   a  ctrl+alt+delete simply reboots the system immediately ...I dont think its even getting to grub
<penguin42> yofel: OK, so the reason I asked was that in quite a few logs I've seen there is a big gap between the last disc mount and the 1st udev message - yours ther eisn't
<yofel> coz_: depends where it is, if it didn't do much more than mount the disks then rebooting shouldn't take more than a second or 2
<yofel> coz_: try to get to the grub menu though to make sure you get there
<coz_> yofel,  which seems like what's happeniing
<coz_> yofel,   cant get to grub menu at all.
<BluesKaj> hehe, got my belkin usb wifi adapter working ,  which wouldn't work since jaunty ...go figure :)
<yofel> hold left shift on bios init (I think)
<coz_> :)
<coz_> yofel,  unfortunately I tried that as well  ...nothing
<BluesKaj> somebody fixed network-manager-kde ...whoever they I'd like to thank them
<coz_> yofel,   I have to put  rootdelay=40 into default grub on natty  and maverick...I believe  lucid was ok dont recall... to avoid dropping to busybox.. initramfs
<BluesKaj> whoever they are that is
<coz_> there seems to be a nautilus issue  with the last few updates
<yofel> coz_: o.O - does it actually show an error on boot before dropping to initramfs shell?
<coz_> yofel,   no ...   when initramfs pops up  I just type   exit and it boots
<coz_> yofel,   I have brought this up on numerous bug reports  because it never used to happen
<coz_> yofel,  so apparenlty someone changed boot senario  for scsi devices
<penguin42> that's weird - it could bit it's taking too long for the scsi devices to appear
<yofel> try to replace 'quiet splash' with '--verbose' maybe, that'll make upstart more verbose (but it sound like it doesn't even get to start init :S)
<coz_> so with a rootdelay=40   i do not have quick boots
<penguin42> so, it gives up, drops you to initramfs but then it's managed it
<coz_> penguin42,  right
<coz_> I generally would have to wait about 3 seconds before typing   exit
<coz_> I believe lucid  or jaunty  maybe didnt have this issue  not any version prior to that
<penguin42> coz_: I've got odd boot delay problems on mine - it takes ~90 seconds to boot - it's just sitting there for some odd reason
<coz_> penguin42,  I have noticed that as well
<penguin42> lucid was fine, maverick was about 30, and natty is nearer 90
<coz_> penguin42,   painful :)
<coz_> natty has the fastest  shutdown though :)
<Amaranth> penguin42: intel graphics?
<penguin42> no, ati
<gnomefreak> yay it seems i got unity working :) not sure how or why it is working now other than it is a pretty basic setup
<gnomefreak> anyone else have windows grey out while using them? for example i was running firefox and irssi and firefox kept greying out, when i right clicked on a word "spell check" and the right click menu bounced all over the place at least to the right.
<gnomefreak> anyone else unable to use "ubuntu-bugs <packagename>"?
<yofel> it's ubuntu-bug
<gnomefreak> yofel: doesnt work with or without the s
<gnomefreak> same error
<yofel> hm, apport-kde starts fine, apport-cli works fine too - so what's the error?
<gnomefreak> yofel: one minute am i posting it to pastebin
<gnomefreak> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554610/
<gnomefreak> ah adding tthe s in bug seems to just error on it not being a command, but ubuntu-bug should work. maybe caused by the ayatana API?
<yofel> hm, maybe something broke with that recent dbus stuff
<yofel> use apport-cli until it's fixed
<gnomefreak> apport-cli packagename?
<yofel> yep
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gyger> anyone else able to install the unity files and application places yet?
<gyger> i ask bc i have not,
<gnomefreak> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554612/
<gnomefreak> gyger: no just what you get from apt-get upgrade, som eof unity packages are held back due to the API changes
<yofel> there is no openoffice package, and what does 'apt-cache policy openoffice.org' tell you? (pastebin)
<gnomefreak> i used upgrade adn unity works here
<gnomefreak> yofel: openoffice.org - office productivity suite   is a package
<yofel> openoffice.org yes, openoffice no
<gyger> gnomefreak: i have unity... just none of the really cool places that from what i heard were supposed to land thursday-ish... thats what i get for listening to the news
 * gnomefreak not sure what you heard but until the API changes are implemented alot of packages are held back
<gnomefreak> see topic for more info
<gnomefreak> yofel: they both give same output
<yofel> gnomefreak: well, what's the apt-cache policy output?
<yofel> pastebin the  full output please
<gnomefreak> let me check held back packages to see if API bug is causing this. i cant pstebin the whole search output, IIRC there is a limit on how much you post to pastebin.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> oh you want policy ok one minute
<yofel> since the .org once errors with non-genuine - I need the policy output there
<gnomefreak> yofel: i get this feeling that openoffice was removed  since it is not installed here, not sure if it due to having libreoffice repo, but even than i dont have that installed due to the depends. they are kde/qt deps
<gnomefreak> i added oplicy for libreoffice just to show you it is not installed either http://paste.ubuntu.com/554613/
<yofel> that isn't the problem - the problem is that the candidate comes from "      500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages" - which isn't an official ubuntu repository -> apport doesn't support filing PPA bugs unless explicitely told to do so
<gnomefreak> yofel: here is dpkg -l openoffice* output http://paste.ubuntu.com/554614/
<gnomefreak> yofel: that should not effect OO.o since libre is not installed either
<yofel> gnomefreak: doesn't matter, the candidate to be installed is from the PPA -> apport will fails
<yofel> *fail
<gnomefreak> just having the archive should not effect anything, however when i run dist-upgrade it shos that openoffice is going to be upgraded however it is held back due to APi changes
<yofel> having the PPA enabled does affect apport, in this case it's nonsense, but apport will still think it's a PPA package
<gnomefreak> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/554615/ for output from upgrade
<yofel> since I don't have much gnome stuff installed here my list isn't as long, but I've got things kept back too
<gnomefreak> how would OO.o have anything to do with libreoffce since both can be installed side by side. apport used to be able to ignore the PPA and still work fine
<gyger> im just curious: is there a place where we can see how the api change is coming along...
<gnomefreak> gyger: other than the link in /t i havent looked further maybe there is a bug on it. i only read that one email but im sure there is replys to the message in /t
<gnomefreak> yofel: i will  disable libre PPa and see what happens. but if you look at the dpkg -l output it shows openoffice.org is installed however policy shows it is not. be back in a few minutes need a smoke
<gyger> gnomefreak:  /t == topic?
<gyger> sorry
<yofel> gnomefreak: that dpkg -l output has cropped package names - you would need to get the full names for the output to be useful
<gnomefreak> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554616/  now im going for a smoke while you read it  gyger yes /t or /topic can be used to read topic
<gyger> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> yofel: here is a better dpkg -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/554617/
<gnomefreak> i guess i can try apport on openoffice.org-gnome or openoffice.org-gtk but by the output of every other ubuntu-bug i would say its apport that has the problem
<yofel> try to use 'apport-cli openoffice.org-core' to report whatever you want to report
<yofel> gnomefreak: no, apport-gtk as serious problems with gio - thus unusable until fixed, use apport-cli
<yofel> or apport-kde, but I guess you don't want that
<gnomefreak> yeah apport-cli seems to work
<gnomefreak> still not sure why firefox is greying out when being used
<gnomefreak> to replace OO.o with Libreoffice is a bad idea until/if they make a gnome/gtk packages as of right now kde/qt apps/libs are to be installed
<wzssyqa> is there something wrong with cairo-dock metapackage and cairo-dock-plug-ins which did not update to libwebkitgtk?
<dupondje> gdm partly broken ? get no desktop items / filemanager doens't start ?
<geser> my classic desktop started today without problems (even my gnome-panel was visible from beginning)
<danyR> hi everyone. is anyone else not getting tomboy/gwibber/transmission quicklists in Unity 3.2.12 (newest version)?
<BluesKaj> hi all
<BUGabundo> yo o/
<BUGabundo> soooo much breakage
<BUGabundo> can't even start nautilus
<BUGabundo> compiz is broken too
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Must be a really good release coming, huh?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> so unity is a mess and classic doesn't work
<BUGabundo> are we making a Desktop environment. or a Cloud OS? :)
<charlie-tca> I didn't think anyone got Cloud to work yet, did they?
<BluesKaj> kde seems to have weathered the upgrade quite well
<penguin42> gnome classic desktop on <--- is OK, and KDE 4 on ---> is OK
<BUGabundo> penguin42: full upgrade?
<BUGabundo> I've got a bunch of miss match upgrages
<BUGabundo> one of them wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I upgraded <--- prior to Alpha1 and ---> more recently
<penguin42> yeh I think ubuntu-desktop did go at one point - but it's only a meta
<BUGabundo> I do upgrades daily :)
<BUGabundo> isn't that how it is supposed to be done?
<BUGabundo> how do you like that  ? http://p.bugabundo.net/a-francesinha
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   bamfdaemon banshee banshee-extension-soundmenu gimp libbamf0 libubuntuone-1.0-1 python-webkit rhythmbox rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder rhythmbox-plugins  shotwell yelp
<BUGabundo> The following packages are RECOMMENDED but will NOT be installed:
<BUGabundo>   banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   libwebkitgtk-1.0-common: Conflicts: libwebkit-1.0-common but 1.2.5-0ubuntu3 is installed.
<charlie-tca> the   libwebkitgtk    is what I am waiting for. I don't know if I want to run upgrades until it is resolved.
<BUGabundo> I had to manually install a few
<BUGabundo> to break dependecies
<BUGabundo> its all messed up
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:  banshee{a} banshee-extension-soundmenu{a} libgkeyfile1.0-cil{u} libgudev1.0-cil{u} libmono-zeroconf1.0-cil{u} libtaglib2.0-cil{u}
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:  bamfdaemon libbamf0
<BUGabundo> not the best alternative :s
<evilvish> ha! \o/ i
<evilvish> 'm not alone...
<BUGabundo> evil ?
<BUGabundo> heck
 * BUGabundo presses YES
<evilvish> yea.. kinda annoying, had to mark and try not to break anything.. :/
<evilvish> BUGabundo: was always evil.. just made it official ;p
<BUGabundo> lol
<evilvish> what's the national layout/standard latin layout?
<yofel> hm, seems like you really need to have gnome or unity installed to have breakage these days
<yofel> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<yofel> boring..
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<evilvish> yofel: just a few more releases, and we'll make it interesting you KDE too ;)
<evilvish> interesting for*
<yofel> I'll just have to wait for kde 4.7 :P
<evilvish> regarding the layout? what's it for? i just selected the default "caps lock" and installed..
<yofel> that felt ages ago.. I think I went with no combination for the switcher
<yofel> it messed up my console setup though back then
<evilvish> yea, i had not updated for a week..
<evilvish> oh! 0.o
<yofel> preferring us or afghanistan for a german keyboard is suboptimal
<yofel> thatks god us was the default
<yofel> *thanks
<BUGabundo> now u made me recall the migration of KDE 3.5 to 4.0
<BUGabundo> oh man, that was messed up
<penguin42> oh yeh, the us,af bug is the funnest one of this cycle so far
<BUGabundo> I had to build batches based on trunk, just so I could use some apps
<evilvish> well, next cycle will probably be gnome 2.x > 3.0 , which will be equally messed up ;)
<BUGabundo> good time to move to unity then :)
<BUGabundo> NOT
<BUGabundo> so now I need a file explorer that works, till nautilus is fixed
<BUGabundo> suggestions?
<penguin42> is it thunar from xfce ?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<penguin42> yeh, thunar
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   exo-utils{a} libexo-1-0{a} libexo-common{a} libgarcon-1-0{a} libgarcon-common{a} libthunarx-2-0{a} libtumbler-1-0{a} libxfce4ui-1-0{a}   libxfce4util-bin{a} libxfce4util-common{a} libxfce4util4{a} libxfconf-0-2{a} thunar thunar-data{a} thunar-volman{a} tumbler{a} tumbler-common{a}   xfce-keyboard-shortcuts{a} xfce4-panel{a} xfconf{a}
<BUGabundo> penguin42: hummm not the best alternative :(
 * BUGabundo smacks charlie-tca
<penguin42> shrugs
<BUGabundo> what does KDE use this days?
<BUGabundo> dolphin?
<penguin42> yeh
<BUGabundo>   dolphin kfind{a} libkonq5-templates{a} libkonq5a{a}
<charlie-tca> huh
 * charlie-tca just woke up after getting slapped so hard
<BUGabundo> ahah
<charlie-tca> didn't I say don't do that yet?
<BUGabundo> :(
 * BUGabundo hugs charlie-tca
<rye> hi, anybody here having any issues with nautilus crashing ater the latest update?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: ^ ^
<BUGabundo> blast... dolphin is not previewing jpgs :(
<BUGabundo> rye: dead for me
<BUGabundo> nothing in xsession-errors
<rye> BUGabundo, i have the stack trace
<BUGabundo> not here
<rye> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<rye> net_workarea_changed (icon_view=0xbb9400, window=<value optimized out>)
<rye>     at fm-desktop-icon-view.c:272
<BUGabundo> maybe some plugin
<om26er> is it *-0ubuntu5 ?
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1:2.32.2.1-0ubuntu5
<om26er> didrocks patched nautilus for a crash few hours ago, seems that caused it, report the bug and subscribe him I would say
<rye> 2.32.2.1-0ubuntu4
<rye> i believe i am outdated then
<BUGabundo> rye: 5 doesn't work either
<BUGabundo> let me see if I have the old one to downgrade
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1.3M 2011-01-11 18:05 nautilus_1%3a2.32.2.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> with me luck
<BUGabundo> *wish
<BUGabundo> s$ sudo dpkg -i nautilus_1%3a2.32.2.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb nautilus-data_1%3a2.32.2.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb libnautilus-extension1_1%3a2.32.2.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<charlie-tca> good luck, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> no luck
<BUGabundo> doesn't start
<BUGabundo> so something else is messing it
<BUGabundo> not just nautilus packages
<rye> hm -0ubuntu5 worked for me
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> maybe I need a reboot
<Amaranth> I am as up-to-date as I can get without uninstalling important things and everything works for me
<Amaranth> I don't have the latest compiz, unity, or indicator stuff since they are all kinds of fubar right now
<Amaranth> We are going through a compiz plugin ABI change and a dbusmenu ABI change at the same time
<Amaranth> So those all fail for using the wrong compiz or the wrong dbusmenu
 * BluesKaj decides to postpone gnome desktop for a bit ...maybe in a few weeks I'll try it on my other natty install
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: latest compiz here
<BUGabundo> just not extra
 * Amaranth pushed an extras package to bzr
<Amaranth> I guess I should just upload it
<BluesKaj> in the meantime kde4.6RC2 seems to be holding it's own
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra: Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20101111 which is a virtual package.
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: I know
<BUGabundo> kk
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: here in a couple minutes a new package will be heading for the archive
<Amaranth> well, heading for the build queue anyway
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Amaranth> I thought didrocks did it on friday... :/
<BUGabundo> Chocolate Chunk Cookies!
<IdleOne> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 4227 kB, installed size 12252 kB
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: I'm a little rusty on package uploading so it took longer than expected but a new extra package is uploaded now
<BUGabundo> :)
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: You'll have it by the end of the day, at any rate
<BUGabundo> no hurry
<Amaranth> Just have to wait for build and publish
<BUGabundo> I can't even start regular compiz right now
<BUGabundo> so extra has time
<evilvish> BUGabundo: $ gksudo nautilus  works..
<evilvish> just to have a file manager for now..
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> and breaking everything else
<BUGabundo> so is it dbus and user land?
<MrMeh_> I'm trying to test out unity-2d, but whenever i try installing unity-2d-default-settings, it tells me that it wont be installed! http://paste.ubuntu.com/554785/
<penguin42> oh I didn't know that existed - I'm glad it does
<penguin42> MrMeh_: Sounds like some broken/changing packages
<MrMeh_> penguin42 at the end, it tells me that it's related to libunity0, but it still doesnt want to install! :/
<MrMeh_> It has no reason for not installing, it just doesn't want to; it just hates me! :(
<MrMeh_> Okay In order to get Unity 2D installed, I have to get libunity0 install. However, that libindicator1 as a dependency. When I tried to install it, it told me that it's gonna remove everything including Unity itself, software center, transmission, nautilus, etc!! Help?
<yofel> see /topic - the package probably still needs to be fixed
<MrMeh_> Other people were able to install this.
<yofel> I can't install libindicator1 and unity at the same time either
<dupondje> BUGabundo: nautilus also broken here :(
<robbit10> I read in the alpha 1 release notes, that Ubuntu+1 will use Unity. Does that mean having Unity as the default desktop, in the desktop edition? Not the netbook one, but desktop? In other words, Ubuntu is moving on to a different interface?
<yofel> yep, unity will be the default desktop shell
<robbit10> finally some drastic changes in the Ubuntu desktop
<WaltherFI> Wait a second - a tablet-like UI as default?
<dupondje> Any hints on what app I best use to make a backup of my whole system ?
<robbit10> Unity looks very promising. Is the stable netbook version in Ubuntu 10.10 usable on a desktop computer?
<charlie-tca> Why would you want that if Natty is available for the desktop?
<WaltherFI> charlie-tca: face it, some people don't want to use a dev version that is not even alpha 2
<evilvish> o.0
<charlie-tca> Then they should be in #ubuntu instead of #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> WaltherFI: by being in this channel, they are looking at Natty, the development version. Not the stable releases :-)
<WaltherFI> charlie-tca: still, this is one of the support channels right? you should ansewer the questions - maybe some people are indeed "looking at" the dev version
<charlie-tca> um, this is only support for development versions
<evilvish> WaltherFI: charlie-tca nor anyone else here does not *have* to ans any Q
<WaltherFI> oh, i did not mean to be offensive, don't get mad please
<evilvish> cool.. :)
<WaltherFI> but like him, i am thoroughly interested at the idea of unity being the default
<WaltherFI> and i am not sure if i am interested at the idea in a positive way
<evilvish> WaltherFI: unity is the default for Ubuntu 11.04 , and yes it is modelled over the netbook UI, but will have modifications to suit desktop usage
<charlie-tca> The fact is that this is a very specialised support channel. It is not for general help
<evilvish> so is gnome-shell btw
<WaltherFI> hmm... what about the current gnome-desktop?
<WaltherFI> is it going to be discontinued / unsupported?
<mlmg317-himts> K.  So I just upgraded to Natty Narwhal.  Now - when I try to run "sudo freshclam" in Terminal - it tells me freshclam.log is locked by another process - and that there is a problem with the internal logger.  How do I fix this?
<richthegeek> hi all - how is Unity meant to work with 2+ monitors?
<mlmg317-himts> This has never happened before.  I was told that Natty Narwhal is not yet released and not yet stable.  Thoughts?
<yofel> WaltherFI: current gnome desktop is available as classic desktop and will probably be replaced by gnome 3 in natty+1
<mlmg317-himts> For starters - how do I unlock freshclam.log - or any other file for that matter?
<WaltherFI> mlmg317-himts: sorry to say, but it is not even alpha 2 stage yet, so you'll probably run into many random errors
<yofel> mlmg317-himts: try to use lsof on the logfile, that might tell you what process is locking it
<WaltherFI> yofel: so unity will be default in natty, and we go back in gnome at natty+1 ?
<yofel> WaltherFI: that I do not know
<WaltherFI> not rational, imo
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: So I run "lsof" in Terminal?  You might have to step me through this a bit ...
<yofel> mlmg317-himts: lsof <file>
<richthegeek> mlmg317-himts: lsof = list open files - depending on what you want you can filter by UID, PID, (grep for) directory, etc..
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: OK.  So when I run "lsof freshclam.log" - it tells me there is no such file or directory.  I'm like, "WHAT !?"
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: This is WACKED OUT ...
<richthegeek> mlmg317-himts: it just means that that file is not currently open (being used, thus "locked") in the system
<WaltherFI> mlmg317-himts: where is the file located
<WaltherFI> mlmg317-himts: you can't just run it on /home, can you
<WaltherFI> the file is somewhere else
<WaltherFI> i guess
<mlmg317-himts> WaltherFI: No - I usually run it on the entire file system.  I don't really know where it is located.  Can't I run a command in Terminal to figure this out?
<richthegeek> locate
<mlmg317-himts> WaltherFI: OK - /var/log/clamav ...
<WaltherFI> mlmg317-himts: cd there, then run the lsof command
<mlmg317-himts> WaltherFI: K.  Done.  Now what?
<WaltherFI> mlmg317-himts: what does it show now?
<mlmg317-himts> WaltherFI: A very long list of stuff ...
<richthegeek> it'll show you the PID of the process locking that file, using "kill -1 ###" on it
<mlmg317-himts> WaltherFI: What should I be looking for?
<WaltherFI> mlmg317-himts: well now you see the list of processes that lock the file
<yofel> mlmg317-himts: did you run lsof <file> in the clamav folder? just lsof will list all open files
<mlmg317-himts> WaltherFI: Maybe I'm doing something wrong.  So I have ".... /var/log/clamav$ ... then I paste "lsof ... [WHAT?]"
<yofel> mlmg317-himts: the file you were looking for?
<WaltherFI> mlmg317-himts: i don't personally know about that command, scroll up and see how the person above used the command
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: I entered in "lsof freshclam.log".  I get nothing.  It just pops up "... /var/log/clamav$" again ...
<yofel> hm, then the file shouldn't be locked...
<yofel> maybe try sudo lsof..
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: OK - there we go.  So now I get this result: "
<mlmg317-himts> WARNING: can't stat() fuse file system /home/mlmg317-himts/.gvfs
<mlmg317-himts>       Output information may be incomplete.
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: What do you make of it?
<yofel> ok, that's essentially none - should look similiar to this taking syslog as an example http://paste.ubuntu.com/554811/
<tsimpson> root (or rather any user who isn't you) can't read fuse filesystems that it didn't mount
<yofel> does freshclam still fail?
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: Yes.  Just tried running "sudo freshclam" again - same result ...
<mlmg317-himts> tsimpson: You'll have to explain a little further - I don't quite understand ...
<yofel> then I'm personally out of ideas
<mlmg317-himts> tsimpson: fuse filesystems?
<mlmg317-himts> tsimpson: Then what do you suggest?
<tsimpson> mlmg317-himts: well, gvfs is fuse-like, as it's all in userspace
<tsimpson> just ignore the warning from lsof there, that's all I meant
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: OK - so tsimpson said to ignore the warning.  So it does list the file "freshclam.log" ... so the file IS there ...
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: Man this annoying ...
<yofel> mlmg317-himts: what does lsof list the file?
<yofel> *what,
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: ?
<yofel> mlmg317-himts: does lsof list the file or not?
<mlmg317-himts> yofel:
<mlmg317-himts> COMMAND    PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF   NODE NAME
<mlmg317-himts> freshclam 1313 clamav    3wW  REG    8,1      823 394925 freshclam.log
<yofel> see, freshclam is already running!
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: Oh really.  OK - so how do I know when it's finished?
<yofel> no idea, I don't use clamav myself
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: That would be why ...
<yofel> maybe it was triggered by cron
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: Interesting ...
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: cron.  What's that?
<yofel> automatic, scheduled service execution - read the manpage
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: OK - very good.  So it does auto updates now in Natty Narwhal?
<yofel> maybe? I don't know
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: Interesting.  Well - I'll come back to this later ...
<mlmg317-himts> yofel: Thank you, though !!!
<yofel> np
<ari-tczew> does java works fine on natty?
<ari-tczew> my firefox couldn
<ari-tczew> could not handle with some java cases
<coz_> is anyone experiencing nautilus restarting after making changes  with nvidia or  cairo dock..or opening or closing certain applications
<MickStep> Hey anyone running natty and using the nvidia driver?
<MickStep> I need some help diagnosing a bug and getting it confirmed
<yofel> here, what's the bug though?
<MickStep> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=637757
<MickStep> Banshee crasher
<MickStep> I just discovered it the crash doesn't happen when your running metacity, so it's compiz related
<yofel> I don't use either, so probably can't help
 * yofel uses KDE
<MickStep> you could always install compiz
<MickStep> and banshee
<yofel> sure, but I'm not going to try compiz-kde, that usually crashes by itself, and installing gnome will take a while
<MickStep> enable the kde plugin in compiz and do compiz --replace
<rww> People actually run Compiz instead of KWin o.O?
<MickStep> rww: evidently some nutters do
<MickStep> very few I suspect
<yofel> they do, we get a few people asking for help in #kubuntu about compiz-kde being broken. I don't like it
<yofel> esp. since it really doesn't get much Q/A
<MickStep> some people just like to be different
<rww> I guess the quest for fire-emitting wobbly windows on a cube knows no bounds.
<yofel> probably...
<MickStep> rww: indeed
<MickStep> so no one else running nvidia?
<charlie-tca> I run nvidia with Xubuntu, not with compiz
<MickStep> charlie-tca: cool, just install compiz and do compiz --replace, it's easily remedied with a metacity --replace, no lasting harm done.
<charlie-tca> heh, I have had a really bad time with compiz
<charlie-tca> but let me boot my spare up
<MickStep> charlie-tca: you'll only have to run it long enough to allow banshee to crash
<MickStep> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> and it is so important I don't time to throw an nvidia card in the spare and boot it?
<MickStep> I don't know, whether it's important enough for your time is up to you.
<MickStep> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=637757 That's the bug
<charlie-tca> booting now
<charlie-tca> natty with nvidia with hardware drivers?
<MickStep> yeah
<charlie-tca> losing fast here. no hardware driver wants to install today
<MickStep> odd
<MickStep> what happens if you do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 in the terminal
<bjsnider> that package does not exist
<MickStep> 185 then, that one does exist
<yofel> that was a transitional package
<yofel> the proper package is nvidia-current
<yofel> and you should use jockey anyway
<Chelsea> Hi all, Mesa 7.10 and X 1.1 are coming to 11.04.... Can anyone explain what that means?
<yofel> new Xserver and opengl libs?
<MickStep> fair enough listen to yofel
<MickStep> charlie-tca: Any luck?
<charlie-tca> installing the nvidia driver
<MickStep> cool
<charlie-tca> seems like my computer doesn't like changing between nvidia and ATI
<MickStep> charlie-tca: I've ran into problems with that in the past
<charlie-tca> Okay, I give up
<MickStep> :(
<charlie-tca> can't install banshee due to broken dependcies on libwebkitgtk
<MickStep> yeah I had that problem the other day
<MickStep> What it is, is that some other applications depend on a different version of libwebkit gtk, midori is one of them
<MickStep> you can install the version banshee wants but it will uninstall midori
<charlie-tca> What caused midori to install?
<charlie-tca> this is a default installation of Ubuntu
<MickStep> I installed it myself personally
<MickStep> it might be another program pulling the other webkit
<MickStep> there was a few
<charlie-tca> well, maybe in a few days, when this stuff gets fixed, it will work, then.
<MickStep> if you do sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 it will prompt you with a list of what is going to be uninstalled
<MickStep> then you can choose not to do it
<MickStep> Anyone else with nvidia and natty?
<MickStep> thanks for the effort charlie :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<BUGabundo> got a friend with an i5 that's not being set on demand
<BUGabundo> any tips?
<yofel> hm, that should be done by /etc/init.d/ondemand sometime after boot
<yofel> maybe check what 'cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors' gives, should return one line per cpu containing
<yofel> conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance
<yofel> if that's the case then the init script doesn't get run I guess
<BUGabundo> thanks yofel
<BUGabundo> was looking for the path
<BUGabundo> giving him a new kernel from the PPA
<BUGabundo> yofel: you know of any cli way to change all cores?
<BUGabundo> I used to echo , but that's single core old times
<BUGabundo> even gnome applet takes ONE per CORE
<yofel> not really. maybe use echo with a wildard, but I haven't tried that yet
<yofel> hm, that won't work
<BUGabundo> don't expect it to work
<BUGabundo> what's  drm-intel-next branch ?
<psusi> BUGabundo, one echo per core...
<BUGabundo> :(
<yofel> you could use a for loop in bash
<BUGabundo> cpufreq-set -c 0 -g ondemand
<psusi> I have cpufreq-selector, not cpufreq-set
<BUGabundo> and -r does all cores
<BUGabundo> psusi: he is on maverick
<BUGabundo> maybe diff app
<BUGabundo> oh he installed cpufreq
<psusi> so am I.. looks liek you have to install cpufrequtils package for that one
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> Couldn't find package "cpufreq".  However, the following
<BUGabundo>   cpufreq stats: 2.40 GHz:10.49%, 2.00 GHz:0.93%, 1.60 GHz:1.71%, 1.20 GHz:86.88%  (181040)
<BUGabundo> I miss having an interactive scheduler
<BUGabundo> ondemand is toooo slow
<AndyE12> Hello, I just installed ubuntu natty Narwhal. Whenever I go to install updates I go from 700+ k/bs a sec and than it hangs to bytes per sec. From there it never moves and I just have to cancel it. Also, trying to install drivers from "Additional drivers" and it does the same thing. This happens wireless and wired - my network is fine when I dual boot to windows.
<BUGabundo> AndyE12: change mirror ?
<AndyE12> Just tried that - same result.
<AndyE12> Went from 120k/bs and now sitting at 215 bytes/sec
<AndyE12> Than it hangs
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> please close all APT instance
<BUGabundo> open a console and try this
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install aptitude
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<AndyE12> Unable to locate package safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> did you install aptitude ?
<AndyE12> I can not install anything. Everything hangs after a few seconds
<bjsnider> i think apt-get upgrade basically does the same thing as aptitude safe-upgrade at this point
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but when you got messed dependecies, I've always been able to depend more on aptitude and less on apt-get
<AndyE12> When trying to install aptitude I get "Waiting for jockey-backend to exit"
<AndyE12> I also get that error when trying to do updates but got around it earlier and have not seen that error since this morning.
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> can't reproduce here
<BUGabundo> what GPU?
<AndyE12> Ati
<bjsnider> sudo killall jockey-backend
<AndyE12> Download starts and than hangs
<AndyE12> Grabbed a random file 100mb file and downloaded it and it ran at 1.2 mb sec and no hangs.
<charlie-tca> I done good! upgraded both ati and nvidia installs, broke both of them... :-)
<BUGabundo> lol
<charlie-tca> Well, you know, if one don't work, try the other?
<charlie-tca> well, that might have been bad, too
<BUGabundo> night
<Ohelig> I get a "Not all updates can be installed" when trying to update
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-09
<aguitel> is instalable xubuntu 12.04 ?
<urlin2u> aguitel, ?
<aguitel> answer my question
<urlin2u> I woulkd if it was understandable.
<urlin2u> would
<urlin2u> seems you want this.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<aguitel> the last week i try and cnnot boot
<urlin2u> aguitel, you using a usb or a cd?
<aguitel> dvd-rw
<urlin2u> aguitel, I think the cd has problems on a dvd not sure here. Do you have a cd or usb/thumb?
<aguitel> usb
<urlin2u> aguitel, I would try the usb using unetbootin to load it.
<aguitel> ok
<urlin2u> aguitel, you an check the iso's md5sum as well if you have more problems, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  Hope you get it going.
<aguitel> urlin2u, ok
<snadge> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: no socket to connect to
<snadge> normal? :p
<snadge> oh right its apparently a debian problem.. my bad
<snadge> ahh.. it only happens if i run repo sync under a screen session
<snadge> and only if its a screen session created from a remote ssh session.. not a local terminal
<snadge> and only if its a screen session created from a remote ssh session.. not a local terminal
<snadge> oops soorry
<alkisg> Hi, with Unity (e.g. 12.04) I get too much tearing in games like teeworlds. I don't get any tearing at all without Unity (e.g. 10.04). Any hints? E.g. can I disable Unity's vsync so that the game's vsync takes effect?
<alkisg> (intel graphics card, if it makes any difference)
<Ben64> have you tried unity 2d
<alkisg> I did try it, and I got tearing, but I'm not sure if at that point I had the game's vsync on or off
 * alkisg tries that now, bbiab...
<alkisg> Same with unity-2d and game's vsync on,
<alkisg> but I noticed that glxgears reports that "Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should beapproximately the same as the monitor refresh rate. "
<alkisg> It didn't say that in Lucid, maybe that's the main cause of the tearing
<Ben64> vsync should stop it
<alkisg> How do I disable vsync for the intel driver then?
<FransUrbo> anyone online?
<snadge> apparently not
<FransUrbo> :)
<beyondcr> is there a reason why I am having problems with programs that depend on the  i386 Packages
<beyondcr> I am loving the new kubuntu btw
<beyondcr> keep up the great work
<jcook_5xdata> I am have a weird Problem 64bit 12.04 all my programs pop up like I have maximus install. I did double check and it is not. Anyone have this problem?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-10
<imgx64> Is it possible to run Unity in a VirtualBox VM? I enabled 3D acceleration and installed the guest additions, but I can only run Unity2D.
<civija> hi guys!
<civija> I have a question about 12.04 alpha 1
<civija> I installed it to my hp 6735b laptop for testing
<civija> and noticed that there is no hibernate option in shutdown menu anymore ...
<civija> it was there in 11.10
<civija> is this disabled on purpose or something else?
<Daekdroom> civija, hibernate is known for breaking stuff. It wouldn't surprise me if it were on purpose
<civija> Daekdroom: yes I know that
<civija> I'm searching for some information about this
<civija> only thing that I have found is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 812394 in Ayatana Design "Disable hibernate option by default" [Critical,Fix committed]
<civija> yes, this is it
<civija> it is disabled on purpose
<civija> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/policykit-desktop-privileges/policykit-desktop-privileges_0.10/changelog
<civija> it can be enabled in /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<civija> in case anyone else is wondering about this :)
<Daekdroom> The comments were interesting.
<Rovanion> I'm currently having multiple packages being held back at my system. Is this supposed to be so or should I try to break this somehow?
<Stanley00> Rovanion: it is normal when you using alpha testing version
<Rovanion> Stanley00: Okey, so I should not be bothered by it?
<Stanley00> Rovanion: you can get through it via "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Rovanion> Stanley00: But these packages that are currently held back, they will be upgraded once someone controlling testing decides that it's time?
<Stanley00> Rovanion: I think so, it will be installed when its time come
<Daekdroom> Rovanion, it's not about someone controlling. They're being held back by your own computer because of dependency issues.
<Daekdroom> Using 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' might break your system, but you'll have to use it sometimes to keep it up to date (atleast during the development)
<Ian_Corne> it's needed to pull in new packages which are dependencies of updated packages, pull in kernel updates,...
<iceroot> Rovanion: to have the latest updates always use dist-upgrade and not only upgrade
<pmatulis> is LVM an option in the installer these days?
<Rovanion> Running wine 1.2 I'm having issues executing an application on a ntfs partition mounted with fmask=000. I get the complaint that it isn't marked as executable even though it is, due to mount option.
<Rovanion> Well never mind that I guess. At first I had the same issue when mounting with gvfs, but then when I switched back, the issue disappeared.
<Rovanion> Just to clearify. Mounted as usual with gvfs - had issue. Mounted as root via fstab - had issue. Mounted with gvfs - issue gone.
<johnjohn101> will ubuntu tv be a seperate product?
<jtaylor> I wonder if canonical can stomach the sure to come lawsuits from apple
<Rovanion> jtaylor: Patents on selling movies via a computer based program?
<jtaylor> they ought to have something
<Rovanion> jtaylor: Most likely a ton of generic ones with descriptions such as "Providing entertainment services trough a digital medium" and "Allowing purchases via a pointer based interface". But since it's UK based, how much of the US patent bull spills over via international treaties?
<Rovanion> "it" referring to Canonical.
<jtaylor> well the managed to stop the galaxy tab in germany because its square
<jtaylor> *rectangular
<Rovanion> jtaylor: But was that patents and not design copyright? But you're absolutely right. The forecast looks dark no matter which it was.
<jtaylor> that was design
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<chmac> I'm reading that alt-tab is supposed to switch only between windows on the current workspace in precise.
<chmac> My default alt-tab behaviour when installed was to switch between all running applications, across all workspaces.
<chmac> Is this something that'll make it into a later release before precise goes final?
<FernandoMiguel> chmac: install compiz-setting-manager and set it there
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: Set what there?
<FernandoMiguel> if alt tab should switch all or just one workspace
<johnjohn101> do you think daily is good enough now to run in virtual machine (vmware) or should i wait 3 more weeks?
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: it's on bare metal for me
<FernandoMiguel> since day one!
<FernandoMiguel> only thing not working is ia32-libs
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: The only related option I see in Unity is to prioritise windows on this workspace. Could you be more specific as to which option I should set?
<johnjohn101> fernando, what does ia32-libs do?
<FernandoMiguel> chmac: Static App switcher
<chmac> johnjohn101: I installed precise on my primary laptop a few days ago. It's been 90% usable.
<chmac> johnjohn101: I'm really struggling with some aspects of unity, but I'd guess they're the same as 11.10 so if you're there, you probably know what's coming.
<FernandoMiguel> there are shortcuts for both
<jo-erlend> lately, I've had some issues with video playback. The audio is fine, but sometimes, the video stops for a while and then runs in high speed. Any idea what may be the cause of this?
<johnjohn101> i don't mind unity. would like a couple of things fixed but it's fine.
<FernandoMiguel> jo-erlend: fine here
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: it supports 32bits apps on 64bits. but are migrating to multiarch
<chmac> jo-erlend: Video has been working great for me, I'm pleased to say, I was worried by the absence of medibuntu, but most of the oneiric stuff worked just fine.
<johnjohn101> will there be a 32 bit version?
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: Ok, gotcha. I did switch to the static switcher, although there's no way to disable the unity switcher as far as I can see, only remove its keyboard shortcuts.
<jo-erlend> FernandoMiguel, chmac: only one of my computer has this problem. I didn't ask if I was the only one in the world. I asked if anyone has any ideas what the cause might be.
<chmac> jo-erlend: Can you be more specific with your problem description? Which media player? In all of them, only one?
<FernandoMiguel> jo-erlend: what gpu?
<chmac> brb
<jo-erlend> HD5850, using the radeon driver, and using the default video player, which is Totem.
<johnjohn101> i may wait until feb 2
<chmac> Every time I log out / in, I have to re-enter the wifi passwords for the 2 networks here, both of which were saved before installing precise. Any suggestions on how to debug?
<chmac> While I'm at it, I have no apps at all in my launcher. Known bug? Freak accident? Any suggestions?
<FernandoMiguel> chmac: does it work on a clean or guest profile?
<FernandoMiguel> remove those wifi networks and readd ?
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: Excellent idea, let me check...
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: wait for what? for someone else to report its broken?
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: I just had a play with seahorse and I think that issue was fixed when I set the login keyring as default, I'll find out next login I suppose. :-)
<johnjohn101> fernando, i usually find bugs someone else reported. nothing new...
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: Genius, it does work in a guest profile, all the apps are listed in the launcher...
<chmac> I wonder what's going on in my home directory that's messing with the launcher...
<chmac> brb
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: sometimes. not always. assuming others will file them, I never get them fixed
<johnjohn101> fernando, installing now...
<chmac> Resolved my keyring issues. :-)
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: please use TAB to auto complete my nick
<FernandoMiguel> chmac: yay
<chmac> Before installing precise, I had a setting enabled where if I moved my mouse onto a window, that window got the focus, but didn't come to the front.
<chmac> It continued to work when I installed precise, but I think after experimenting with unity2d/classic, it's gone.
<chmac> Anyone know how I put it back by any chance? It's a long shot... :-)
<johnjohn101> FernandoMiguel: thanks, I never knew that was available. is that pidgin only?
<chmac> johnjohn101: Standard across most irc clients, and also works on the command line (the terminal)
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: most IRC clients
<FernandoMiguel> chmac: again, compiz settings
<johnjohn101> nice feature
<FernandoMiguel> focus mouse over
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: Awesome. ccsm > General Options > Click To Focus, uncheck. :-)
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<chmac> Took me a while to get my head around, but once I did, it's really incredible, I recommend trying it out.
<FernandoMiguel> chmac: protip: make backups of those settings. Compiz tends to explode
<chmac> For example, being able to type in a web page with another window in front to read from, deeply awesome!
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: Ok, will look into that, thanks.
<FernandoMiguel> yw
<chmac> How do you folks keep track of workspaces? I've reverted to running gnome-panel to give me the bottom panel only (apps / workspaces), but is there a better "unity" way?
<FernandoMiguel> Expose ?
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: super-s, zoom to all workspaces visible?
<FernandoMiguel> I have super+e
<FernandoMiguel> but I think I changed mine from default
<chmac> I have 5 workspaces, I suppose with a 3x2 grid, expose would work better.
<FernandoMiguel> also super+w for all app in this workspace
<FernandoMiguel> I have 2x2
<chmac> FernandoMiguel: Aha, super-w shows all apps on all workspaces by default I believe.
<chmac> alt-shift-up is the default for this workspace, but I'll remap to super-w, makes more sense.
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<chmac> I have real difficulty tracking what's going on without the bottom panel showing my current apps.
<chmac> I feel so much more grounded having it back, but I decided I'm going to make a real effort to follow the way of unification, so I'm trying to find a more unified alternative... :-)
<FernandoMiguel> chmac: me toooooooooooooooo
<chmac> Phew, a few compiz crashes later, and I think unity is mostly behaving as I would like... :-)
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<chmac> Hopefully the last question of the night, how do I change the number of workspaces?
<FernandoMiguel> compiz, yet again
<FernandoMiguel> on the top block
<FernandoMiguel> general
<johnjohn101> why is compiz mngr not installed by default?
<johnjohn101> seems like is should be if you want to change some unity stuff.
<chmac> Phew, another reboot later, I'll put the number of "virtual desktops" back to 1, and bid you kind folks goodnight. :-)
<chmac> Thanks a lot FernandoMiguel, you were a great help. A world apart from asking for help earlier today on #postfix. :-)
<FernandoMiguel> AH
 * FernandoMiguel remembers the time spent on #postfix
<FernandoMiguel> oh boy #pidgin :S
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: 90% of the users will never use it
<FernandoMiguel> and changing anything there can result in a VERY mess up UX
<johnjohn101> i want to know when snow will be ported up the the newer versions of compiz
<FernandoMiguel> AHHAAHAH
<FernandoMiguel> let me know when water and fire are :P
<johnjohn101> FernandoMiguel: almost done with install that will make six ubuntu distros i have on computer
<FernandoMiguel> AH
<FernandoMiguel> for me, 3 more months
<johnjohn101> seems like not that long ago that koala came out
<FernandoMiguel> a few years
<johnjohn101> 2.25 years ago.
<FernandoMiguel> add 4 months
<FernandoMiguel> I start on day 1
<johnjohn101> still older versions of some apps. i guess subject to change with newer builds..  node.js, couchdb are two that I see
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-11
<kpennalt> Hello, I'm having an issue with the alpha release of 12.04, and I was wondering if this is the right place to ask for help?
<EvilResistance> i told you in #u-motu, this is
<EvilResistance> read the topic
<EvilResistance> "Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin"
<EvilResistance> aka 12.04
<kpennalt> do i just jump right in with the description?
<EvilResistance> which is in alpha
<EvilResistance> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EvilResistance> ^
<kpennalt> When i login, nothing loads on the desktop except nautilus
<kpennalt> I tried to see if the issue had been fixed with an update
<kpennalt> by doing "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in recovery mode
<kpennalt> but network manager isn't connecting to my ethernet connection automatically
 * EvilResistance points out those are both separate bugs, one with network manager, one with nautilus/unity/gdm/whatever
 * chmac just survived a Compiz crash by ctrl-alt-f1ing to a terminal, killing compiz, and ctrl-alt-f7ing back
 * chmac feels quite proud of himself!
<ts2> this is one is the reasons one should always have a terminal emulator open at all times
<chmac> ts2: Is a terminal emulator different than gnome-terminal?
<chmac> ts2: The most recent issue I had was the entire screen freezing, so in that case, ctrl-alt-f1 was my only option. :-)
<ts2> "terminal emulator" is the generic name for any program which acts like a terminal
<ts2> gnome-terminal is a terminal emulator, but so is xterm, konsole, etc
<chmac> ts2: Ok, I thought that, but wasn't certain of the terminology. I also always have a terminal emulator open, it's just plain useful. :-)
<ts2> I use yakuake, useful when you don't want to clutter the taskbar thing
<ts2> tilda and guake do the same thing in a gnome environment
<chmac> Interesting, I leave gnome-terminal running all the time, usually multiple on multiple workspaces. I've never considered "sl/hiding" it.
<EvilResistance> ts2:  +1 to that
<ts2> especially when you're doing things where you may want to be reading something and typing on the command line, being able to quickly (and easily) show/hide the terminal is useful
<ts2> or just if I'm just not using the terminal, I don't need to see it
<pangolin> guake is awesome
<EvilResistance> yeah, there was an #ubuntu-classroom session on it, i was like "GIMME GIMME GIMME" by the end of the session... been using it ever since :P
<alex_mayorga> Setting up xdiagnose (2.0) ...
<alex_mayorga> SyntaxError: ('invalid syntax', ('/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/xdiagnose/welcome.py', 277, 28, '        xorg_backup_dir  = $(mktemp -d -t ${xorg_backup_name}.XXX)\n'))
<Ian_Corne> fix it!
<alex_mayorga> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<alex_mayorga> Ian_Corne: something more specific?
<Ian_Corne> not really
<alex_mayorga> bug 914833 it seems
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 914836 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #914833 package xdiagnose 2.0 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 101" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914836
<alex_mayorga> supposedly fixed on 2.1, but that doesn't seem to be available yet
<Ian_Corne> you could swap to the main mirror for this update
<alex_mayorga> Ian_Corne: I already use the "Main server" but still nothing
<alex_mayorga> ubottu: xdiagnose
<trism> alex_mayorga: replace line 277 with: xorg_backup_dir  = "/tmp" and then sudo apt-get -f install; or just grab the latest version here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/xdiagnose
<trism> alex_mayorga: that's the fix in 2.1
<Ian_Corne> what does the dot operator do in python?
<trism> alex_mayorga: oh in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/xdiagnose/welcome.py I mean
<Ian_Corne> append string?
<Ian_Corne> or what is .XXX supposed to do?
<trism> Ian_Corne: string concat is just + in python
<Ian_Corne> on a string..
<trism> Ian_Corne: the issue is that the person who made the change doesn't understand python and used bash syntax
<Ian_Corne> ah ok
<alex_mayorga> trism: thanks
<alex_mayorga> just tried dist-upgrade once more time and now is there
<alex_mayorga> Seems like I'm good now
 * alex_mayorga reboots and hopes for the best
<alex_mayorga> I'm back, thanks all
<hackel> Anyone managed to install 12.04 on a MacBook?  Install went fine, but on first boot it's freezing for me after grub.
<FernandoMiguel> oias
<gerth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/914926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 914926 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "no loop module - alternate-amd64.iso current precise" [Undecided,New]
<gerth> Is there no loop.ko file in Ubuntu 12.04?
<gerth> lib/modules/3.2.0-8-generic/kernel/drivers/block/loop.ko
<gerth> Can somebody check if the loop.ko file exists?
<trism> gerth: the module is compiled in: CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y
<gerth> trism: Is this in the default kernel package or not?
<trism> gerth: from /boot/config-3.2.0-8-generic
<gerth> trism: I mean, is it compiled by default?
<trism> gerth: not sure I understand, it is compiled into the kernel, not built separately as a module (not sure why you get that error, but I don't know much about the debian-installer)
<gerth> trism: thanks for the explanation
<edgy> hi, in fstab the swap there a sw option, I exected that to be swap, where is this documented?
<sskalnik> http://landru.uwaterloo.ca/cgi-bin/man.cgi?section=4&topic=fstab ?
<sskalnik> man fstab
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-12
<johnjohn101> just reading about unity 5.0.  any ideas when it will be available in 12.04?
<robin0800> johnjohn101, see webupd8 there is a ppa for it
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa
<johnjohn101> robin0800, i'd prefer to wait till it's official and thanks
<geser> does somebody else have a file /etc/etc/bash_completion.d/gdbus-bash-completion.sh (note the double /etc) belonging to libglib2.0-bin?
<hifi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/libglib2.0-bin/filelist nor http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libglib2.0-bin/filelist have double /etc
<geser> I've checked there too
<geser> yet "libglib2.0-bin: /etc/etc/bash_completion.d/gdbus-bash-completion.sh" and I wonder where that comes from
<airtonix> johnjohn101: where are you reading about it ?
<alex_mayorga> I keep getting a prompt with "Authentication is needed to run '/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-backlight-helper' as the super user
<alex_mayorga> bug or feature?
<brendand> alex_mayorga - should be a bug. is this with a default install?
<alex_mayorga> brendand: no, upgrade
<alex_mayorga> but this started appearing just today
<brendand> yeah, it's probably a bug then
<jcook_5xdata> anyone know the work around for the broken Libreoffice- core pkg
<genii-around> jcook_5xdata: These are the commands I ran in recovery mode: http://pastebin.com/jFPZqdnk
<genii-around> The installer path is relative and not absolute by misteake, someone forgot a slash, looks like
<jcook_5xdata> genii-around, tried something like that here is what I get http://pastebin.com/cLCn64Wm
<genii-around> jcook_5xdata: try: mkdir usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program and then the dpkg -i commmand again
<jcook_5xdata> I used to a dpgk-reconfigure ???? something I can not remember the rest
<genii-around> you had put a leading slash to make your mkdir absolute and not relative path
<jcook_5xdata> genii-around, it looks like the package they missed the / that cousing it to fail > rmdir: failed to remove `usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program/': No such file or directory
<jcook_5xdata> genii-around, It work! sorry about I missed what you were saying
<td123> anyone know how to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/915517 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 915517 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-core 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<genii-around> td123: http://pastebin.com/jFPZqdnk  , use sudo on the last 4 commands if needed
<td123> genii-around: wow thanks, is there a reason why this hasn't been fixed yet?
<td123> or is this something that has to be manually fixed by users of alpha 1?
<jbicha> td123: give the developers a bit more time, LibreOffice takes a while to build
<td123> ok, yes I know, I've worked on openoffice a little before :P
<td123> btw, libreoffice >>> openoffice now
<johnjohn101> tried to update pangolin, caused a mismatch in packages... it reported so I guess that's all i need to do right?
<jtaylor> mismatch?
<iceroot> the openoffice-bug is also affecting evolution
<iceroot> its trying to remove evolution-exchange with dist-upgrade
<johnjohn101> jtaylor: broken packages
<johnjohn101> a directory could not be removed.  I removed it and recreated it and it worked
<jtaylor> bug?
<johnjohn101> seems like it. .bug with update
<johnjohn101> the reporting tool sent in something
<jtaylor> do you have the bug number I mean
<johnjohn101> no, don't know how to find it
<genii-around> probably bug 915517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915271 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #915517 package libreoffice-core 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: rmdir: failed to remove `usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program/': Directory not empty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915271
<johnjohn101> that's it
<jtaylor> should be listed under bugs in your launchpad profile
<iceroot> aptitude is telling me that there are depenency-issues with libreoffice, apt-get is just trying to remove evolution-exchange (lp account broken so i cant post atm)
<johnjohn101> i deleted directory, then recreated and it was fixed
<jbicha> iceroot: both evolution & libreoffice are known issues
<iceroot> jbicha: ah ok, thank you
<blueyed> Is there any unity update planned in the next days to e.g. 4.28 or 5.0?
<Ian_Corne> E: Package 'skype' has no installation candidate
<Ian_Corne> what do I need again to install it?
<Ian_Corne> wasn't it in partner?
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: should be partner, yes
<jo-erlend> the clock has disappeared from my panel. What do I do? :)
<trism> jo-erlend: if you just dist-upgraded, indicator-datetime was removed because of a dep problem
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<jtaylor> read the info before upgrading
<jo-erlend> that's a good advise :)
<alex_mayorga> given bug 907012 indicator-datetime can only be good news for me ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 907012 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime uses 80% of RAM or 3.1g" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907012
<tormod> latest update wants to remove xscreensaver. how can I see which package upgrade candidate wants to force this?
<iceroot> tormod: sudo apt-get -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade
<tormod> iceroot, fantastic!
<chmac> I'm getting a whole lot of package conflict. How do I most easily / intuitively follow the dependency trees to figure out what's causing the issue?
<chmac> I installed some of the ia32 libs stuff from oneiric to get skype working, so I'm sure that's connected, but I'm not sure which packages to ignore in order to update the rest.
 * nonix4 ponders how to debug grub-install segfaulting when ran from altcd /target
<chmac> nonix4: Way beyond me I'm afraid, but I wish you luck, sounds like an intriguing challenge. :-)
<iceroot> chmac: sudo apt-get -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade
<iceroot> a common command these days at it seems :)
<chmac> :-)
<chmac> iceroot: You think that's easier / more intuitive than synaptic?
<chmac> I'm currently clicking packages one at a time selecting only those that don't cause others to be removed.
<iceroot> chmac: because synaptic is not installed by default, yes
<chmac> Figured I'd try to get rid of as many as possible first.
<chmac> I installed synaptic after I figured out it was, ahem, missing :-)
<iceroot> chmac: and the command i gave you will show you the reason
<chmac> iceroot: Ok, thanks, I'll try some in synaptic first, then check out that command.
<iceroot> chmac: ok
<chmac> Interesting, there is an update showing for ia32libs, I suppose many of my problems stem from that...
<chmac> Alright, looks like 69 packages upgrading, 63 held back, that's a 50% improvement. :-)
<chmac> I hadn't fully appreciated what was involved in running a testing release on my primary (only) machine!
<nonix4> how to set password for sshd installer again? debugging would be easier through that than vnc, but guess installer didn't handle special characters in password correctly...
<nonix4> # grub-install --debug /dev/md_d0  # => ... /usr/sbin/grub-setup: info: setting the root device to `mduuid/71059d88d53b1011134aff70a2c0e2bf,1'. Segmentation fault + exit 1
<chmac> This packaging confusion is driving me round the bend, I've no idea what's going on. :-)
<chmac> I'm having issues with evolution, empathy, gvfs, libreoffice, rhythmbox, and ubuntuone. Anyone else seeing the same?
<chmac> I read the advice on the forum about waiting a few hours, maybe most if will sort itself out tomorrow morning?
<nonix4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802439/ doesn't get me very far in debugging that segfault...
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-13
<chmac> Anyone seeing issues upgrading libreoffice?
<chmac> I sort of convinced synaptic to upgrade, but now it's getting an error on dpkg --configure
<trism> chmac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/915271
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 915271 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-core 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: rmdir: failed to remove `usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program/': Directory not empty" [Critical,Confirmed]
<chmac> Gotcha, thanks trism
<robin0800> how to install flash player in 64bit?
<Rovanion> Say are the keyboard layouts no longer defined in /usr/share/X11/xkb ?
<Rovanion> I've modified one -variant of the se layout to suit me, but it's without any modifications in the layout picker.
<ripps> dnsmasq broke network-manager, I had to edit the NetworkManager.conf to disable for internet to work.
<grawcho_> hey dose anyone know why libreoffice has dependecy issues in apt repository in percise (12.04) ... i had to uninstall alltogether :(
<geser> grawcho_: bug 915271 ; it's being worked on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915271 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Precise) "package libreoffice-core 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: rmdir: failed to remove `usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program/': Directory not empty" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915271
<lotuspsychje> any bugs for xvidcap in precise yet?
<popey> lotuspsychje: I'd use kazam rather than xvidcap
<lotuspsychje> popey: yeah you reccomended me last time kazam and eidete
<lotuspsychje> popey: but eidete crashed my desktop
<popey> i have not tried eidete
<lotuspsychje> i hope they fix xvidcap 32 depth error bug one day...
<popey> is the bug filed?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<popey> where?
<lotuspsychje> sorry cant run browser atm low 3g
<popey> the project looks dead to me
<lotuspsychje> its called xvidcap 32 depth video error or something
<popey> no releases for years
<lotuspsychje> but its still in repos
<lotuspsychje> software centre
<popey> yeah, it should probably be removed
<lotuspsychje> it worked flawless for months here
<lotuspsychje> no encoding time waiting afterwards neither
<lotuspsychje> was very happy with it
<lotuspsychje> until it freezed :p
<popey> its been buggy for years
<popey> and nobody is maintaining it
<lotuspsychje> oh really
<popey> yeah
<lotuspsychje> thats too bad
<popey> i switched from xvidcap to recordmydesktop and ffmpeg about 2 years ago
<popey> there have been no releases, no fixes since then
<lotuspsychje> does your recordmydesktop not using encoding time after recording?
<popey> i dont use recordmydesktop now
<popey> I use ffmpeg
<lotuspsychje> gui?
<popey> no, a script
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> can it record specific area?
<popey> yes
<lotuspsychje> easy to config?
<popey> not as easy as xvidcap
<lotuspsychje> tought so :p
<popey> meh
<popey> it works
<lotuspsychje> in software centre i saw some ffmpeg equivalents too
<lotuspsychje> you think if someone placed a new bug for xvidcap they would look at it in precise?
<popey> nope
<lotuspsychje> lol
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xvidcap/+bugs
<popey> nobody is touching xvidcap bugs
<popey> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=81535&atid=563254
<lotuspsychje> too bad : (
<lotuspsychje> ok well tnx for helping anyway
<popey> I'm going to file a bug to get it removed from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> and if you find something easy
<popey> no point having a broken/unmaintained tool in the archive
<popey> kazam is easy
<popey> and is under development
<lotuspsychje> ill give it a shot
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<popey> the guy is very active and sits in #kazam
<lotuspsychje> oh tnx for channel
<grawcho_> geser: thank ... i'm waiting
<edgy> Hi, I couldn't update libreoffice breaks something
<edgy> http://pastebin.ca/2102801
<edgy> any one can help me update my system after the breakage of libreoffice?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> Q: has the kernel panic and access to grub recovery kernel problem been fixed yet ?
<edgy> BluesKaj: for me everything is working fine
<BluesKaj> edgy, so you didn't have that problem last week ?
<edgy> BluesKaj: I had it and I used --no-log but then with the updates I didn't need that
<BluesKaj> edgy,  so the updates fixed it
<edgy> BluesKaj: yes, but maybe they just made a workaround like using --no-log in upstart till they figure out how to solve it properly but practically it's working
<grawcho_> geser: thanks ... fixed it
<Ian_Corne> edgy:
<Ian_Corne> just remove the folder and make it there again, worked for me, didn't teste office tho :p
<jcook_5xdata> have a problem with the latest update. for some reason it did a partial update after reboot compiz will not start. here is the what it give when I try to start it http://pastebin.com/U37KrsaP
<edgy> Ian_Corne: let me try ...
<BluesKaj>  well libreoffice has updates blocked on my other pc runing 12.04 due it's dependency problem :(
<edgy> Ian_Corne: I removed the files inside the directory and it seems it's working now. thanks for the hint
<edgy> BluesKaj: you can solve it as Ian_Corne mentioned
<BluesKaj> edgy,  i joined too late to see what he suggested , unless it's about removing the folder
<iceroot> BluesKaj: i can also confirm that the updates fixed the kernel-panic with io.c and upstart errors last week
<BluesKaj> iceroot,  thanks
<rigved> hi everyone.
<rigved> i'm running 12.04. today when i tried to update my machine, dpkg got stuck. it was trying to upgrade libreoffice 3.4 to 3.5. The pre-inst script needed to remove /usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/ folder using rmdir, but couldn't because the basis3.4 folder wasn't empty.
<rigved> The basis3.4 folder had one folder called program and a hidden file. So, I manually deleted the contents of the basis3.4 folder. The installation went on to completion properly.
<BluesKaj> ok , ugraded to Kubuntu 12.04, so far so good ..hope it stays that way
<Pici> rigved: /58
<Pici> rigved: sorry.  I meant to ask if you had filed a bug
<BluesKaj> folderview still hides part of itself below and behind the panel
<rigved> Libreoffice is working fine. Only thing is the Libreoffice launcher icon is missing. Also, the libreoffice loading bar is green, instead of orange.
<EvilResistance> when's the freeze for new package inclusion?
<rigved> Pici: not yet.
<rigved> Pici: I'll do that now.
<BluesKaj> rigved,  i had to completely rid my other pc of libreoffice from all the dirs plus all the dependencies in order to update / upgrade ...I purged libreoffice on this pc before upgrading to 12.04
<rigved> BluesKaj: this is a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04. I installed this about two weeks after alpha 1 was released, from the daily image.
<BluesKaj> rigved,  ok , I guess you lucked out on the kernel panic and recovery kernel access block , which my previous 12.04 didn't survive. I lost patience and reverted to 11.10 , just upgraded again a few mins ago.
<BluesKaj> BBL , gonna push some snow
<rigved> BluesKaj: good for me! I purposely waited that long. The new testing interface (running on Jenkins afir) is really helpful. :)
<rigved> Pici: filed the bug report as bug 916177.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 916177 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice 3.4 failed to upgrade to 3.5 because the pre-inst script was unable to remove /usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4 folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916177
<jtaylor> rigved: please check for duplicates first
<jtaylor> there are already several hundred of these bugs
<jtaylor> a new version is already building, it will be done for the main arches in ~10 hurs
<rigved> jtaylor: ok. will do so.
<nhaines> synergyc is giving me all kinds of trouble on precise.
<nhaines> I need to sit down and run it in a console and see if it's bug time.
<rigved> i found duplicates. so, i should mark my bug as a duplicate of the very first related bug, right?
<jtaylor> rigved: I did so already
<jtaylor> oh the libre offive build is done already on am64 :O
<jtaylor> 6 hours faster that the last one
 * BluesKaj will wait til the dust clears in a few days or so to reinstall LO
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta clear some more snow ..break is over
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> jpds: 2% [7 libgtk-3-0 523928/2353 kB 22%][Connecting to deis-mirrors.isec.pt (193.137.78.70)]                     5060 B/s 6h 11min 32s
<rigved> jtaylor: ok.
<webm0nk3y> where do i file a bug about the clock disappearing in unity (latest update)
<trism> webm0nk3y: there was a dep problem: sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime; should get it back
<webm0nk3y> right, but lets say I see a bug like this. where would i file the bug?
<trism> not necessarily sure you should, these issues pop up in the dev release, need to pay attention when you dist-upgrade
<edgy> Hi, I couldn't see my home wifi any more, though I can see my neigbour's. At the same time I can see it from my mobile so it's working
<FernandoMiguel> anyone any good at QoS?
<aguitel> how upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 ?
<FernandoMiguel> with a lot of trouble :)
<FernandoMiguel> but seems he alread parted
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-14
<yofel_> wth is /sys/fs/cgroup o.O?
<Ian_Corne> ey my clock is gone
<Ian_Corne> hrmf even after unity --reset
<jtaylor> did you reinstall datetimeindicator?
<Ian_Corne> um
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> not that I know
<Ian_Corne> The following NEW packages will be installed: indicator-datetime
<Ian_Corne> ok seems like it got eaten up by an update somwehere
<jtaylor> yes unity upgrade killed it if you weren't carefull
<jtaylor> always read dist-upgrade log carefully
<tech2> Hi all, I note that dnsmasq has changed where it's reading config from, from /etc/dnsmasq.conf to /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf and wondered if anyone knew much about the change, whether I need to maintain its config differently, etc.?
<penguin42> tech2: That sounds more like it's being started by network manager which is telling it to use that file
<tech2> penguin42: ok, that's a great start, and chances are that yes, it is. It seems to be a recent change though (dns wasn't working for me when I last restarted and I had to work out why), so I'm wondering if this is something I need to configure/manage differently, or if I can just copy my old config to /var/run (which seems counterintuitive)
<aguitel> how to make autologin in xubuntu 12.04 ?
<penguin42> tech2: Not sure, I agree it's probably not the right thing to copy it to /var/run
<penguin42> tech2: If nm is running dns-masq I'd expect you can still run your own instance as well
<tech2> thanks penguin42, looks like I have more reading to do :/
<ebischoff> Hello all. Precise is being tested here for a while and mostly works great. However, I found something strange today : libreoffice-writer has no icon in KDE's quick launcher. It's really not a problem, but I found it was better to report it. I hope that helps.
<aguitel> how to make autologin in xubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> ebischoff: log a bug, reporting it in an irc channel doesn't do anything
<ebischoff> honestly, I don't know whether i will do it, given the success of my previous bug reports (against radeon and kmail). but thanks ikonia.
<acer_aspire8930> running ubuntu 12.04 but the kernel version still only allows me to boot 3.0.0-13-generic.  I have to manually edit the boot loader to read 3.2.0-8.generic,  I have run sudo grub-update, but nothing seems to change,
<jtaylor> acer_aspire8930: 3.0 an oneiric kernel?
<acer_aspire8930> yes it is
<jtaylor> you have grub installed from that so it stays the default
<aguitel> i have crash report in the panel ,but i cannot read this ,how i read this?
<acer_aspire8930> I update-manager -d 11.10
<jtaylor> you ahve to reinstall grub from precise to get it default in the menu
<jtaylor> hm it might be different in that case
<acer_aspire8930> how do I reinstall grub for 12.04
<jtaylor> sudo grub-install /dev/<some-device>
<penguin42> acer_aspire8930: How is your machine setup - does it just have oneiric updated to precise on it or does it have some bual boot ?
<acer_aspire8930> ok thanks
<acer_aspire8930> 11.10 updated to 12.04
<jtaylor> though as always when dealing with grub there is a chance that things get screwed up
<jtaylor> so to stay safe stick with editing the cfg
<acer_aspire8930> ok sure will do
<acer_aspire8930> thanks for the advise
<aguitel> i have crash report in the panel ,but i cannot read this ,how i read this?
<aguitel> where are the crash report stored ?
<penguin42>  /var/crash
<aguitel> penguin42, thanks
<penguin42> aguitel: The apport-* commands can unpack and generally fiddle with them
<scarleo> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my broadcom driver in Precise, I have to modprobe wl every startup. Is it a known issue and can it be fixed?
<scarleo> to clarify: wl is loaded but I need to modprobe -r wl; modprobe wl
<aguitel> any twitter client for xfce ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<CT1> Hi.  Apart from bugs bugging things up, will installing precise alpha 1 and up(dating)/(grading) result in the same system when 12.04 is released as if I'd installed 12.04 final?
<rigved> hi everyone.
<penguin42> CT1: In principal, but there can be a few differences
<penguin42> CT1: For example earlier alphas might decide to install a package that later ones don't need, also there a few things that get fixed in some of the update scripts that might not have been in hte alpha
<rigved> i think the zeitgeist daemon is not working on my 12.04. Everytime i type "cal" in the dash search bar, it displays libreoffice calc. Then i select the calculator. So, next time when i type "cal", is should display the calculator as the first result, right?
<CT1> penguin42: Are those various "things" not upgraded/removed (when I update)? Does it depend on what alpha I originally installed?
<CT1> penguin42: (bugs asside)
<penguin42> CT1: I don't think extra packages that were previously installed necessarily get removed, and the other fixes I was thinking of I think end up in the scripts in do-release-upgrade etc - they're fixes for odd things that don't fit well in packages
<scarleo> rigved: Hi, not sure how it's supposed to work but I have that same behaviour in both 12.04 and 11.10. Never had it "learn" anything
<CT1> penguin42: I'm halfway around the world visiting my brother.  I want to upgrade his (dual boot with win7) Lucid to something that (eventually) will be stable/LTS.  He uses Ubuntu every now and then.  When I leave, I'd like to know that the alpha will be auto-updated/upgraded to the final release.  Would this not be the case?
<rigved> scarleo: ah. ok then. actually my 11.10 was also similar. i thought that using the history stored by zeitgeist, the items should get ordered. anyways, thanks! at least now i know that it is the default behaviour.
<penguin42> CT1: It should upgrade all the packages but as I said there may be a few things not quite the same; also remember that what you have now is an alpha and there may be things horribly broken that could cause problems
<CT1> penguin42: Thankyou for your advice.  I'll leave Lucid untill my next visit.
<penguin42> CT1: Yeh probably best bet
<dsdale> Hi folks. Is anyone else seeing "The permission of the setuid helper is not correct" errors?
<anadon> hey, how stable is 12.04 now?
<anadon> last time I tried, there were x11 issues, and a bad libre-office upgrade
<Daekdroom> Not stable enough.
<jtaylor> well a new X is about to land, so that will start over ^^
<anadon> good
<anadon> I'd like to get my hands on a more stable ubuntu
<penguin42> jtaylor: Oh that should be fun :-)
<anadon> god knows we've all had more boot-loader issues than anyone cares to count
<jtaylor> I didn't have any boot issues yet
<jtaylor> but sound is borked in the same way as happend last cycle to me :/
<jtaylor> there can only be one application emitting sound, when I start two everything mutes
<anadon> great fun, right?
<penguin42> jtaylor: That's almost as if something isn't using pulse
<jtaylor> no idea
<jtaylor> last time it just disappeared after a reinstall
<anadon> any word on wayland?
<jtaylor> I should try that again, only takes 10 minutes with eatmydata ;)
<penguin42> jtaylor: if you have something with sound playing you could look at the file descriptors it has open and see if it has the /dev/snd/* open directly
<jtaylor> it has
<penguin42> yeh, I had that problem a few weeks ago - I think it sorted it self out for me, although not tried rebooting yet after this weeks updates
<dsdale> I'm getting errors when I try to upgrade nux-tools: "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_nux.py', which is also in package libnux-0.9-common 0.9.48-0ubuntu4". Anyone know a workaround?
<jokerdino> just rm it?
<chmac> Click on the clock, Time & Date Settings > Clock > Time in other locations > Choose Locations... What needs to go in the entries? I'm getting no auto-complete and whatever I try doesn't work.
<chmac> I'm trying "Sydney", "Sydney/Australia", "UTC+2", none of it's working.
<chmac> I liked that feature previously, the little map showing daylight hours, the dots for my chosen locations, was very helpful.
<penguin42> chmac: Can you submit a bug for that, it should help you out
<chmac> penguin42: Does it work on your system?
<chmac> penguin42: I was going to ask on #ubuntu, see if it works for folks on 11.10
<penguin42> chmac: If I type I get noauto complete etc - but when I hit return it gives me a list based on what I typed in
<chmac> Bingo, you're right, same here.
<penguin42> that's not too bad - may be not obvious
<chmac> penguin42: It's probably working as expected then, but maybe not as intuitive as it could be, or maybe it's my slow net connection that it takes a while to laod.
<chmac> s/laod/load
<penguin42> nod - it's quite nice being able to add that
<chmac> penguin42: Can you add Vancouver? Nothing's coming up for me...
<chmac> It's definitely not intuitive!
<penguin42> no, it doesn't show that
<penguin42> odd
<chmac> I can't get it to return anything on the west coast of the US / Canada.
<chmac> Los Angeles, San Francisco, Vancouver, none of them work.
<chmac> Oh well, Portland works
<chmac> I suppose that'll do... :-)
<BluesKaj> chm I'm in eastern time zone in Canada, but my city doesn't show either ,but Toronto works for me
<BluesKaj> oops , too late
<aguitel> what is the twitter client native from xfce ?
<zniavre_> there is ?
<aguitel> i dont know
<zniavre_> i only know gwibber
<zniavre_> knows *
<aguitel> me oo
<aguitel> too
<zniavre_> :o)
<aguitel> is razor qt running in 12.04 ?
<rebe> redshift is in my autostart, but it doesn't start with ubuntu, why is that ?
<jtaylor> what happens when you start it in a terminal
<rebe> http://pastebin.com/TyyhrhwY
<rebe> when I start it manualy (gui version) it's ok
<rebe> and it was ok with autostart, only recently last couple days, it fails to start
<pdq> it didn't work for me either when added to startup applications, i found when i added the latitude longitude to the command it worked. it was the geoclue failing
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> is 1204 almost ready to put on a pc
<mrdeb> ?
<rebe> I'll try that pdg
<pdq> okie
<aguitel> is razor qt running in 12.04 ?
<mrdeb> what is that
<mrdeb> ?
<aguitel> http://razor-qt.org/
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> hi rebe
<rebe> hi
<rebe> pdg you added it to autostart command ?
<rebe> or in terminal ?
<pdq> rebe, i added it to the startup applications gui like: redshift -l 49.89:-97.17 -t 6500:5500
<rebe> what that -t is ?
<pdq> -t is the daytime:nightime temps
<rebe> oh, ok
<pdq> can check for the options: man redshift
<rebe> I also have a problem with pidgin autostart, it starts but cannot connect
<rebe> I have to start it manualy
<rebe> (Pidgin:2766): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<rebe> here's what terminal shows
<rebe> pdg, it worked thx :)
<pdq> nice :]
<rebe> and with that pidgin it says (waiting for internet conenction) on autostart and it's never ending story, so I guess that pidgin starts before connection is established and than it blocks somehow
<pdq> this is in 12.04? yeah sounds like needs delay or something
<rebe> and way to delay autostart app, so it waits let's say 10 sec ?
<rebe> any way*
<rebe> Pidgin 2.10.0 (libpurple 2.10.0)
<rebe> also "show system tray" doens't work in pidgin
<pdq> you're in 12.04?
<imnichol> I've got a bug in oneconf that is marked as "invalid" and is not assigned to anyone.  What can I do to get the attention of the right person?
<pdq> maybe can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7737297&postcount=11 i dont autostart anything but redshift and screen
<rebe> pdg I'm in 11.10
<pdq> ah, if ask in main ubuntu chan prob get better responses
<rebe> I did lol they told me to ask here :)
<pdq> oh lol
<pdq> i use gnome-shell myself so i dunno unity stuffs like their indicators
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> well good luck
<rebe> I fixed that pidgin :)
<rebe> sh -c "sleep 10 && /usr/bin/pidgin &" delays autostart
<pdq> kewl
<rebe> there is no way to enable global menu only when window is maximized in 11.10 ?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> unity is boarked :(
<urlin2u> you have 2d or gnome-shell installed? Have you tweaked conpiz?
<urlin2u> compiz*
<FernandoMiguel> I've tweaked compiz A LOT
<FernandoMiguel> is the only way I could use Unity :)
<urlin2u> FernandoMiguel, I have mine tweaked as well in 11.10 though, it has to be done right, and I need a compiz restart at times to get the window headers back.
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<FernandoMiguel> unity update wants to remove ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<FernandoMiguel> bah
<urlin2u> lol go for it live on the bleeding edge. I know yiou know better just joking.
<FernandoMiguel> I just don't upgrade such packages till they are read
<FernandoMiguel> *ready
<FernandoMiguel> glad I have 11.10 and 12.04 live ISOs set on GRUB2 and ChromeOS installed on disk
<mrdeb> hi, is pangolin ubuntu good enough fo use now
<mrdeb> who knowsthis
<pangolin> not yet
<mrdeb> wow ok
<mrdeb> well but 1204 will be here tsoon, so which is better to instaln now
<mrdeb> hmm?
<osmosis> Will Pangolin use Python3 by default?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> thats insane
<jtaylor> if you mean python = python3
<osmosis> will python3 ever be default?
<jtaylor> in many years perhaps
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-15
<DoYouKnow> hi. does pangolin have integrated firmware for bcm4312?
<DoYouKnow> I think that's my card... it's under bcm4328, I think
<DoYouKnow> there are ~2 names for it
<pangolin> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pangolin> DoYouKnow: not sure if it is built in or not but the above info will help you get it working
<TheBuntu> i found this command on http://www.thehosthelpers.com/general-chat/upgrade-ubuntu-11-10-to-12-04-today-1797/  ... is this a true upgrade? ... sudo sed -i s'/oneiric/precise/g' /etc/apt/sources.list ....    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --purge && sudo apt-get clean
<pangolin> itwill "work:
<pangolin> not recommended way to do it though
<pangolin> err this keyboard needs to go
<TheBuntu> so far 12.04 seems pretty good
<TheBuntu> what wrong with the keyboard.. key going bad
<pangolin> my space key
<nonix4> TheBuntu: hmm, I haven't yet got it working outside livecd, hitting too many bugs on the way...
<TheBuntu> nonix4,  i used that command i found on the web and upgraded 11.10. Works pretty good...
<nonix4> TheBuntu: hitting things that look like Bug #120375 symptoms reappearing for example...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120375 in mdadm (Ubuntu Hardy) "cannot boot raid1 with only one disk" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120375
<TheBuntu> nonix4, i don't have a raid so i guess thats why it went smooth for me
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<tsurc> hi  anyone had any problems with 12.04 and Ipv6? Im not seeing any router advertisements from my router, yet both my galaxy nexus and this very laptop running centos see them fine.
<Sil4nc4> hi why is the precise raw disk space 750MB? It does not fit on my cd i want to burn? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120114/
<pangolin> Sil4nc4: the alpha iso's are sometimes over sized
<Sil4nc4> so ...
<Sil4nc4> nothing todo about it?
<LjL> it says "Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 700MiB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine."
<Sil4nc4> ok
<pangolin> those are your options ^
<Sil4nc4> not about to waste a dvd
<penguin42> use a thumb drive
<pangolin> go virtual :)
<Sil4nc4> cant
<Sil4nc4> will check usb
<pangolin> well if none of those options are viable I'm afraid you are out of luck :/
<jtaylor> unfortunatly 750mb is a deliberate decision
<jtaylor> no conincidental oversize
<jtaylor> pangolin: ^
<pangolin> jtaylor: silly decision if Ubuntu is to be accessible to all human beings
<LjL> yes, i read about that too
<LjL> but i wasn't sure it was a final decision
<jtaylor> its weird
<pangolin> not everybody can afford DVD and not everybody can boot from USB
<Ian_Corne> pangolin: maybe we should make it 3mb so it fits on a floppy?
<pangolin> Ian_Corne: maybe you should not be so damn sarcastic and take into account the promise that was made 7 years ago by the founder.
<LjL> +1
<Daekdroom> It was starting to get too difficult to fit an OS like Ubuntu in 700MiB
<Ian_Corne> pangolin: there are cds that hold 750mb I think even
<Daekdroom> And Ubuntu would hardly run in a computer that does not have a DVD drive yet.
<Daekdroom> (Lubuntu, on the other hand)
<Daekdroom> Up to 800MiB, Ian_Corne
<Ian_Corne> 700mb was the lcd of all cds
<Ian_Corne> so it's still possible
<Ian_Corne> can you still request a free cd?
<LjL> no
<pangolin> Ian_Corne: the point i am trying to make is that the people ubuntu is trying to reach ( not so much anymore i think) are the people who can't afford the larger format cd/dvd/usb
<Daekdroom> I don't see a problem there as long as Xubuntu and Lubuntu still ship in 700MiB, really.
<pangolin> anyway, it is not an issue for me but it is for millions of potential users.
<LjL> well then i don't "see a problem" as long as some other distro ships in 700MB, for that matter
<LjL> people will just switch to it, fine, good riddance
<pangolin> I am glad my tattoo has more meaning to me than just being an Ubuntu lover.
<pangolin> Because if this trend continues I am not sure how much more i can advocate for Ubuntu. :/
<LjL> at least it's a feeling shared with a few other people, so you know it's not just you.
<pangolin> LjL: it makes me sad though
<Sil4nc4> for me the problem is not the size, but i did not have my usb or a blank dvd disk @ hand
<LjL> which means it is the size, doesn't it?
<Sil4nc4> and since i only had 700Mb CD's to put it on for the moment
<Sil4nc4>  / had / have
<pangolin> Sil4nc4: right, now Imagine you did not have the ability to get a usb or dvd
<LjL> i've used Ubuntu for ages without having a DVD drive
<pangolin> you would be out of luck and might go looking for a different distro
<Sil4nc4> well then i need to wait untill it fits that format no? Or switch to another distro or OS
<urlin2u> ubuntu can be installed from the ISO in a partition using grub
<pangolin> Sil4nc4: apparently it will not be fitting on 700mb any longer
<Sil4nc4> good to know
<pangolin> urlin2u: how accessible is that to the new user?
<pangolin> we are supposed to make linux easy...
<Sil4nc4> i never check ISO anymore, since I use to boot them using PXE or USB but that is not the case.
<pangolin> This is an argument I am really not in the mood for. I am not happy with the current direction Canonical is taking Ubuntu in is all.
<Daekdroom>  What about shipping in 2CDs?
<Sil4nc4> for most new people that could be an iso
<urlin2u> pangolin, every release fits on a cd though, it is not a perfect world where everybodies needs are served in the end
<Sil4nc4> issue
<Daekdroom> urlin2u, the ISO size limit was increased to 750MiB for the 12.04 final release. I don't get what you're saying.
<Sil4nc4> once installed one can download the software using the USC
<Daekdroom> Sil4nc4, nope. Some people don't have good enough internet connection.
<Sil4nc4> point
<Daekdroom> It's a issue as big as the CD thing.
<Daekdroom> Which is why I don't mind the 750MiB ISO
<urlin2u> Daekdroom, I didn't know that, I can't get it to run anyway every daily crashes, on my computer.
<pangolin> try the alternate install
<pangolin> desktop does that for me also
<urlin2u> pangolin, gets to the desktop, but crashes there, I have gotten it installed 4-5 times, crashed after update upgrade, ran great when I updated to it right at the beginning though.
<penguin42> urlin2u: Probably worth trying to get some logs to find out why
<urlin2u> penguin42, nah I generally load the pre-releases, but just use them out of curiosity, no biggie.
<penguin42> urlin2u: Thing is it might not get fixed for the release if you don't report it and give the info to help figure out why
<penguin42> urlin2u: SInce it doesn't happen for everyone it might not be happening for the devs
<urlin2u> penguin42, I have a pretty generic setup a acer d250 netbook no extra drivers needed I suspect it will be fixed.
<penguin42> urlin2u: Well I hope all the acer d250 owners don't think the same way!
<FernandoMiguel> hey
<yofel> hm, did firefox suddenly switch to gtk3? It's not using my gtk2 theme anymore
<Daekdroom> yofel, it depends on libgtk2.0-0 according to 'apt-cache showpkg firefox'
<yofel> yeah, which is why I'm confused
<yofel> or it's just ignoring my kde color scheme settings - while thunderbird works fine
<yofel> seems to just be the color settings
<Sil4nc4> precise not good for testing live cd function, since it succeeds in disabling my bluetooth keyboard @ a certain time in the boot process
<penguin42> Sil4nc4: That's a perfect test! File it!
<Sil4nc4> will do
<penguin42> yofel: Still seems to have libgtk-x11-2.0 and stuff from gtk-2.0/ mapped in my instance here
<yofel> yeah, looks like it does use oxygen-gtk2 here, just for some reason ignores the colorscheme setting
<penguin42> yofel: oxygen-gtk freeks some stuff out
<yofel> still, this worked when I last started firefox like 3 days ago
<penguin42> yofel: Do you ever use gnucash ?
<yofel> nope
<penguin42> yofel: I get flickering of the menus under KDE, not figured out if it's oxygen-gtk yet
<coz_> hey guys, any easy way to update from natty?
<BluesKaj> coz_,  do you have a /home partition ?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  well I generally just let ubuntu partition by defaults
<coz_> BluesKaj,  how is kde on 12.04?
<varikonniemi> easy?
<varikonniemi> update manager should update to 11.10, no idea how to get to +1
<coz_> I can probably just download the alternate and let it update yes?
<varikonniemi> i installed the daily build in my virtualbox and it seems to be working fine.
<varikonniemi> this is great news since 12.04 alpha was buggy beyond usable
<coz_> varikonniemi,  cool, I will try alternate update see if that works
<varikonniemi> ?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I am curious about  kde on 12.04 :)
<varikonniemi> coz_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<coz_> varikonniemi,  I believe, if memory serves, the alternate cd  should allow an update from either synaptic or software center I beleive
<varikonniemi> then update-manager -d
<BluesKaj> coz_, , then there are 2 methods , sudo do-release-upgrade -d to 11.0 then again to 12.04 , or burn a daily 12.04 build to media and make 2 partitions , a / partiton beside a /home . The /home partition contains all you present data as long as you don't format it
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ok understood,, I  may just go with the daily build clean install then
<BluesKaj> oops drop the -d
<BluesKaj> , use -d when you upgrade from 11,.10
<coz_> BluesKaj,  how is KDE?
<varikonniemi> is do-release-upgrade same as update-manager -d ?
<BluesKaj> seems fine so far , just a few small prbs with permissions
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ok cool, I may give that a try then
<BluesKaj> varikonniemi,  it is but " -d " signifies upgrading to a development release like 12.04
<varikonniemi> you are just asking for trouble if you install +1 on normal system
<coz_> varikonniemi,  i dont mind the trouble
<BluesKaj> coz_,  which method are you going to use ?
<varikonniemi> BluesKaj, all the guides i see have -d
<varikonniemi> and they are guides to go from 11.04 to 11.10
<varikonniemi> not development?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I think i will just download the daily build and clean install
<BluesKaj> that's for upgrading to an alpha or beta release , varikonniemi
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I am interested in how KDE is going to be for 12.04,,
<BluesKaj> coz_,  good choice
<coz_> I have always directed people to clean install over upgrading anyway
<BluesKaj> varikonniemi,  check the guides , they might be outdated , because if you're 11.04 and try do-release-upgrade -d , you'll find that you're upgrading 12.04 not 11.10 ,then you can expects alot of problems
<BluesKaj> upgrading to 12.04
<coz_> ^^^
<BluesKaj> 11.04 to 11.10 the command is:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<coz_> varikonniemi,  I have always suggested clean installs ,, even for daily builds, because ubuntu upgrades are consistently inconsistent
<udog> hi all, trying to install precise on a netbook, it hangs and stops on copying files
<udog> is there a way to fix that
<udog> ?
<coz_> udog,  not sure,, I am just now trying 12.04 install
<coz_> udog,  I assume the drive is not full,,,yes?
<udog> right
<udog> i've installed oneiric instaed without any trouble
<coz_> udog,  mm I dont have a netbood available here even to test this
<BluesKaj> coz_,  I just installed the 12.04 daily build about an hour ago and all went well
<coz_> udog,  unless there are some issues at this stage with installing to netbook
<udog> seems like ubiquity crashes on copying files, after partitioning
<coz_> BluesKaj,  excellent !
<varikonniemi> i have always done a clean install when upgrading os's
<varikonniemi> both under windows and under ubuntu
<udog> 'cause the window freeze
<coz_> udog,  that might possibly be a bug  at this stage,, but I am not sure
<coz_> varikonniemi,  excellent thinking :)
<varikonniemi> my parents computers though i have just done upgrade
<varikonniemi> and they are working fine
<BluesKaj> i ususally install the OS to / , and keep the data on the /home partition
<varikonniemi> i have only / and swap on all my computers
<coz_> varikonniemi,  that's good news,, but I simply dont trust upgrades,,, over the years  I have found , particularly ubuntu, upgrades are not consistent
<varikonniemi> well i have only experience with 2 computers from 11.04 to 11.10
<coz_> varikonniemi,  understood,,, I have been at this since ubuntu started ,,
<varikonniemi> :)
<coz_> varikonniemi,   before that BeOs and RedHat
<udog> coz_, what if i try to upgrade from oneiric?
<varikonniemi> redhat is no longer
<coz_> udog,  that might work
<udog> a big boom, maybe?
 * BluesKaj has too much media to do clean installs ...I will be doing them shortly after I install an NAS box
<coz_> udog,  :)  I dont think so
<udog> coz_, thank you
<varikonniemi> i did try every ubuntu from 8 forwards, and 11.04 was the one that sold linux to me
<udog> i'll try that way
<coz_> BluesKaj,  yeah that I understand,, but I have learned from past that backups are important for me because I can be a real "doof" at times :)
<coz_> varikonniemi,  excellent :)
<varikonniemi> i briefly used 10.10 but it just felt ancient
<coz_> udog,  let us know how that goes,, i am certainly interested to know
<coz_> varikonniemi,  i didnt not like 10.10 much ,, I think I went back to 10.04 at that point
<udog> coz_, as soon i'll be back to tell
<BluesKaj> coz i did a clean install to 11.10 totally , but backing 300G worth of media was a time consuming chore, since i had to do it between 2 other pcs
<coz_> udog,  cool thanks
<imnichol> Alright, I'm trying to report a bug, but launchpad keeps marking it as a duplicate of a private bug
<varikonniemi> BluesKaj, don't you have OS disk separate?
<imnichol> How the hell am I supposed to contribute if I can't even see the bug that I"m supposed to comment on?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I understand for sure.. I know guys like you with that much to back up is a PITA
<varikonniemi> i have a 60G vertex3 as OS disk, and it is really easily backed up with dd to my 2T hdd
<coz_> imnichol,  mmm.. maybe one of the ops can help with that one
<BluesKaj> varikonniemi,  it's not a clean install if you leave your data on a /home partition
<jbicha> imnichol: what's the bug number?
<imnichol> coz_, who are they and how do I get in touch with them?
<imnichol> 916880
<imnichol> jbicha, that's my bug.
<coz_> imnichol,  did they give a number for the "private" bug?
<imnichol> coz_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/849037
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 849037 not found
<BluesKaj> varikonniemi,  exactly , I'm buying a large HDD /NAS box soon which will be our networked backup
<varikonniemi> BluesKaj, i don't have a /home aprtition, it is under /
<jbicha> imnichol: bug 849037
<BluesKaj> yes I know
<BluesKaj> varikonniemi,
<imnichol> jbicha, it's marked as private, so I can't see it
<coz_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oneconf/+bug/849037
<jbicha> I fixed it for you
<imnichol> Oh man, it's not anymore
<imnichol> jbicha, thank you
<imnichol> coz_, thank you as well.
<imnichol> jbicha, It's marked as expired, should I mark it as something else?
<coz_> imnichol,  I do see that bug as being markes from private to public
<coz_> marked
<imnichol> coz_, That just happened a few seconds ago.
<coz_> ah ok
<imnichol> But it's assigned to no one and is marked as expired, which is obviously not good
<jbicha> imnichol: it's expired because there wasn't enough information to do anything with the bug, if you can add more info, you're welcome to reopen it
<imnichol> jbicha, what should I reopen it as?
<jbicha> just change the status back to new or confirmed
<imnichol> Ok.
<imnichol> Thank you both, jbicha, coz_
<coz_> imnichol,  no problem  although jbicha  was far more helpful :)
<imnichol> So now what do I do in order to get it noticed by someone since it's currently unassigned?
<penguin42> imnichol: didrocks asked for a file - but you didn't supply it
<FernandoMiguel> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<varikonniemi> japan is awesum
<BluesKaj> I was hoping to find a differnt source for libdvdcss2 other than the restricted-extras/formats , any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> restricted draws down too much unecessary junk
<BluesKaj> unecessary=outdated
<trism> BluesKaj: just install libdvdread4?
<BluesKaj> trism,  libdvdcss2 isn't included in libdvdread 4 according to the description in synaptic
<BluesKaj> trism, i followed the commands here and it worked , guess it's a backdoor to medibuntu.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<trism> BluesKaj: that package has the install-css.sh script
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> should work tho
<BluesKaj> brb
<Daekdroom> Do unity and multitouch still not get along with each other?
<Daekdroom> Gah. I got things really mixed up there.
<Daekdroom> Meant to ask whether Unity still refused to start in a system without utouch support
<aguitel> i am in xubuntu 12.04 ,glxgears are 300 frames in 5 sec but in ubuntu 10.04 are 2300 frames in 5 sec,why ?
<Daekdroom> aguitel, glxgears is not a benchmark
<aguitel> Daekdroom, and what is ?
<FernandoMiguel> nothing really
<FernandoMiguel> is anything slower to you ?
<aguitel> FernandoMiguel, not now
<aguitel> this is my graphic:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<FernandoMiguel> wow that's old
<aguitel> FernandoMiguel, i am poor man
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-07
<CarlFK> syslog is full of [   64.097806] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<CarlFK> is that expected, or should I file a report ?
<psusi> CarlFK, do you actually have a floppy drive?
<CarlFK> psusi: nope
<CarlFK> hmm.. let me check...
<psusi> CarlFK, then you should not tell your bios that you do
<CarlFK> old laptop
<CarlFK> yep, no drive, but it was enabled in bios.  thanks
<psusi> I once wrote a floppy disk driver for ReactOS... floppies are horrible hardware
<psusi> nobody ever implemented the ability to auto detect the hardware, so you have to tell the bios what kind you have ( if any ) and the kernel has no choice but to trust your setting
<CarlFK> yeah - and they have an eject button :)
<CarlFK> seems mac did a better job with that
<bjsnider> you know what really sucks? gftp hijacks ctrl+v for its own use. it doesn't paste
<bjsnider> in fact i don't think there is a paste shortcut if you're using gftp
<bjsnider> you'd better have a mouse
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smb> Anybody knows which dependency now would pull in libcrypto. Trying to compile Xen under raring chroots with sbuild and the current version now fails in the configure stage.
<bjsnider> smb, check the config.log
<smb> bjsnider, Just found it. python-dev used to pull in libssl-dev but not anymore
<smb> Currently recompiling the package with added dependency to be sure
<smb> Ok, confirmed. Adding the builddep fixes the build
<user82> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7.0.7.11 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<user82> when will they finally go over to 3.8?
<FernandoMiguel> oias
<rrva> my laptop immediately resumes automatically after I suspend it. How do fix?
<splott> now it's show
<splott> why it's so slow?
<FernandoMiguel> ehhe
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-08
<Hanmac_> some big news about 13.04? is the gnome-classic package still continues? what about the lightdm + xserver? (i had freaky problems recently)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> The daily build Kubuntu 13.04 still won't install , I'm using noapci and nomodest to get to the desktop , but ubiquity just sits there in the install phase and does nothing , obviously totally hung .
<BluesKaj> using the live-dvd
<mn2010> why is fglrx so unstable with X Server 1.13.1.901
<mn2010> x has crashed atleast 14 times in the last 48 hours.
<ikonia> mn2010: ask AMD
<mn2010> -_- i wish i could... there about as helpful as asking a cinderblock...
<ikonia> they are the ones who make it
<ikonia> so no point asking us about closed source components
<mn2010> i know... i was just hoping for some strange relief that its a easy fix / eg xorg.conf...
<BluesKaj> tried the 3.8-rc2 kernel , but it couldn't find apport on 12.10 ...must be a flaw
<peterrus> hi, is it currently possible to install the 3.7.1 kernel or something relatively close (newer than 3.6.3-quantal) on quantal? I don't want to use a mainline kernel
<jtaylor> of course its possible
<jtaylor> there should even be backport packages from the kernel team somewhere, but you won't get any support
<peterrus> jtaylor, yes I should have phrased that differently ;)
<peterrus> the real question is, where do I find it
<jtaylor> that seems to be the newest one available for quantal http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7-rc2-quantal/
<peterrus> x-swat seems to have backports from quantal to precise and from raring to precise
<peterrus> jtaylor, yes, but that is a mainline kernel
<peterrus> which doesn't work with dkms + nvidia-current
<peterrus> which Is just what I need to test some things in order to resolve a bug
<peterrus> or rather, pinpoint it, to avoid sounding too pretentious ;)
<peterrus> so what I would need is a backport of the raring kernel to quantal indeed.
<jtaylor> you can try compiling the raring kernel in quantal
<peterrus> I have found this, but that is for precise
<peterrus> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/r-lts-backport
<peterrus> jtaylor, could do that indeed, but it seems odd that no one has done this yet
<peterrus> well, I will use xorg-edgers for now I suppose
<mn2010> any guide to ubuntu packaging, and setting up a automated repository?
<Pici> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<mn2010> what about local repository's, running a mix-branch of ubuntu-raring. behind a closed intranet.
<blair> is anybody running raring and wants to confirm a core dump in /sbin/init?
<dkessel> i also have a bug to confirm, so yes :)
<blair> be careful, you won't be able to recover unless you can boot from another CD or mount the root partition
<blair> touch /forcefsck and reboot.  the bug is described https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1096531
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1096531 in upstart (Ubuntu) "After touch /forcefsck and reboot: Assertion failed in log_clear_unflushed" [Undecided,New]
<dkessel> i'll make a snapshot of the vm then
<blair> and what's your bug?
<dkessel> ok I'll try that
<dkessel> if have this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon-ui/+bug/1097423
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 1097423 not found
<dkessel> steps to reproduce are included
<dkessel> hmm not found?
<blair> URL doesn't load for me either
<dkessel> i can see it
<dkessel> oh it is marked as private...
<dkessel> nvm... touching /forcefsck
<dkessel> let's see if this is reproducable with the desktop install
<dkessel> blair, not reproducable here, sorry
<blair> dkessel, ok, thanks for checking it out
<dkessel> yet there might be a difference between server and desktop images that causes that. i'll start the server image
<mn2010> i did that a week ago, with no problems
<user82_> !info kernel-image
<ubottu> Package kernel-image does not exist in raring
<user82_> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7.0.7.11 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-09
<ElectricPrism> Q: anyone here running 13.04 daily? If I run it for say 6months will It automatically become 13.10 daily with updates?
<IdleOne> not automatically,you would need to change the repositories to reflect the correct version.
<ElectricPrism> IdleOne: Excellent, that's no problem at all, where do I get Ubuntu+1 - I might as well just move from Arch and Sabayon to something with easy software
<IdleOne> I believe it is daily.releases.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ElectricPrism> IdleOne: excellent, appreciate it thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing, that comes with all the required warnings about alpha/beta software and such
<IdleOne> Don't blame me when you blow up your computer :)
<DaemonicApathy> Don't worry, we'll blame PreciseOne.
<IdleOne> Sounds good
<ElectricPrism> I don't think it could be worse than Sabayon dropping me to TTY1 every time it updates the kernel, and I don't suppose I'll have some funky new EXT4 driver that destroys my files so this should be fun :)
<avis> ext4 is always best for hard drives that are standard and can be prone to outages ?
<avis> is good enough for that task ?
<avis> xfs
<philipballew> My fan is running at full speed no matter what my laptop is doing. Has anyone else seen this bug/problem?
<warren-hill> Are there any plans for 13.04 to have improved support for hybrid graphics?
<bazhang> warren-hill, the optimus, you mean?
<warren-hill> yes
<warren-hill> bazhang,or for a notebook with two ATI graphics cards. Its a question on Launchpad Answers and I'm wondering whether to just reply that for now at least hybrid graphics is best avoided.
<bazhang> warren-hill, I'd do that, and repeat here every day or so, some of the developers do peek in and answer sometimes
<warren-hill> bazhang, thanks for the help.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubuntuser> hello
<kubuntuser> after suspend mode audio doesn't work anymore. Kubuntu 13.04
<kubuntuser> daily
<dkessel> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7.0.7.11 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dkessel> hggdh, has your/our broadcom wireless problem in raring finally been fixed?
<hggdh> dkessel: I have not seen any progress in the bug, so I am assuming it has not
 * hggdh goes look at the bug(s)
<dkessel> too bad. can you point me at the number so i can subscribe it?
<hggdh> dkessel: bug 1089114
<ubottu> bug 1089114 in linux (Ubuntu) " general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP on wl_cfg80211_scan+0x43/0x380 [wl] " [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089114
<hggdh> dkessel: I am installing 3.8-rc2 now to check
<hggdh> (But... I am not holding my breath)
<dkessel> hggdh, thanks for checking
<dkessel> hggdh, any results? i am surprised because now my wireless seems to work without the bcmwl-source-dksm (or so). but i have a different chipset than you.
<FernandoMiguel> boas
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: goods
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-10
<ebischoff> Hello people and happy new year. Is it normal that libselinux1 libsemanage libsemanage-common got installed on raring? I thought ubuntu was using AppArmor. I don't have these packages on Quantal.
<hggdh> ebischoff: seems to, I also have these packages
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ebischoff> hi BluesKaj
<ebischoff> hggdh: worth a bug report?
<BluesKaj> hi ebischoff
<hggdh> ebischoff: at least a query on #ubuntu-devel if this expected
<ebischoff> good idea, thanks
<ebischoff> OK, the answer is twice:
<ebischoff> 1) only libsemanage* libraries are new. libselinux* was already included in Quantal
<ebischoff> 2) it makes the life easier to people who drop in a kernel with selinux enabled
<ebischoff> bye
 * BluesKaj wonders if the 3.7 kernel is being patched to accommodate some amd 64 bit cpus and nvidia drivers that break or prevent the 13.04 / 3.7 kernel install
<hggdh> dkessel: bcmwl 6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu5 fixed it (just put available in raring-proposed)
<dkessel> hggdh, thanks!
<helpM3> someone can help me with installation of alfa awus035nhr in ubuntu
<helpM3> =??
<helpM3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229678/cant-make-awus036h-work-in-ubuntu-12-10
<helpM3> I found that ,...
<helpM3> but dosnt solve the problems
<helpM3> someone can help me ?
<helpM3> please....
<helpM3> :°)
<helpM3> I cant install drivers
<helpM3> mmm
<helpM3> I am using 64 bit Ubuntu
<helpM3> wireless card is an AWUSU36NHR
<helpM3> Can somebody give me a hand finding out what I need to do to make my wifi card work?
<helpM3> ok thanks a lot
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<bekks> hggdh: lspci -vvn would heklp a lot.
<bekks> gna.
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-11
<gnomefreak> i hate held back packages
<riderplus> hi. i have no sound in tv-maxe
<riderplus> i have installed a lot of codecs
<riderplus> it seems like I have no sound at all
<riderplus> I can't play any file
<johnjohn101> oh man can't get vmware tools compiled with latest daily
<johnjohn101> looks like 3.8 rolled out today
<\n> hi, I've found a weird glitch with KMS in the radeon driver. sometimes when I go to tty and back to X11, the screen starts flashing between pitch black (screen off?) and a brigter shade (screen on, black bg). only a forced shutdown works.
<drhalan> anyone else here having problems with audio in spotify and flash. bug is already reported but doesn't seem to get too much attention
<\n> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after reboot: http://ix.io/3X8/
<johnjohn101> did the kernel header not get put into todays release?
<hggdh> johnjohn101: you mean the ISO?
 * yofel has headers for 3.8.0-0 installed
<riderplus> i have no sound whatsoever in ubuntu 13.04
<riderplus> i have seen the bug, but couldn't fix it
<riderplus> can anyone help me?
<riderplus> suspend then resume. problem solved
<riderplus> weird
<riderplus> does anybody know if the Keyboard Layout Indicator should be on gnome3. I don't have it.
<johnjohn101> i'll come back on monday
<johnjohn101> bye
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-12
<gnomefreak> how do i stop gnome from asking for my password once gnome loads?
<dniMretsaM> gnomefreak: that would be the GNOME keyring thing, I believe
<dniMretsaM> you can probably disable it through autostart or services or whatever GNOME uses (I'm a KDE user)
<gnomefreak> dniMretsaM: yes
<gnomefreak> unless kde has changed i found it too simular to winblows
<dniMretsaM> the default layout is quite similar to windows. but KDE is super customizable. my current setup would make a Windows user run for mommy. but I digress
<soc> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<soc> i'm wondering how to update to 13.04 from 12.10
<soc> older releases suggested sudo update-manager -d, but this doesn't seem to work
<soc> is there a new recomended way?
<gnomefreak> soc: i dont suggest it until update-manager is fixed so you dont run into too many problems
<soc> ok, so this is abug?
<gnomefreak> oh and the command is update-m,anager -d. no need to use sudo
<gnomefreak> soc: not a bug just not updated for 12.10 13.04
<bazhang> wihout the comma or course
<bazhang> s/wihout/without
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kubuntuser> anyone have the same problem of me ?
<kubuntuser> wireless on daily of today not work
<kubuntuser> anyone have the same problem of me ?
<kubuntuser> wireless on daily of today not work
<freeaks> hi there
<freeaks> i have troubles getting my retina 15" to use the intel discrete chip, i'm using ubuntu 13.04 (kernel 3.8) atm
<kubuntuser> freeaks: are u in wireless ?
<kubuntuser> on a daily iso ?
<freeaks> lspci return only the nvidia chip, i used to be able to see both intel and nvidia chip listed
<freeaks> kubuntuser, i use usb to ethernet adapter, wireless is a bit unreliable
<kubuntuser> freeaks: because wireless for me doesn't work today
<BluesKaj> freeaks, Optimus ?
<freeaks> yes i installed from a daily iso amd64 + mac
<freeaks> BluesKaj, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12451465#post12451465
<freeaks> the last post, i pasted the result of lscpi
<freeaks> lspci
<freeaks> i used to be able to see both chip listed but now i can only see the nvidia one
<freeaks> and no vgaswitcheroo in /sys/kernel/debug either
<freeaks> do i have to recompile my kernel ?
<freeaks> i tryed to pass lots of various kernel options from grub nothing worked so far
<freeaks> (like modeset=1 etc ..)
<BluesKaj> freeaks, what type of machine , laptoip desktop , tablet ?
<freeaks> BluesKaj, apple macbookpro retina 15"
<freeaks> the one with intel and nvidia hybrid gfx
<BluesKaj> uhoh , that's a tough one
<kubuntuser> please help me to solve wireless problem
<freeaks> i've read on forums ppl are able to get it working, i tryed all i could without result
<kubuntuser> latest daily work fine..
<kubuntuser> the wireless..
<freeaks> kubuntuser, in software source,
<freeaks> you have a tab ""additional driver
<kubuntuser> oh ok
<freeaks> where it offer a driver for the wireless chip
<freeaks> otherwise, you can use steps explained here : http://cberner.com/2012/10/19/installing-ubuntu-12-10-on-macbook-pro-retina/
<freeaks> the method using b43-fwcutter
<kubuntuser> i don't have additional driver
<freeaks> read step 4 of the first link i gave to you
<freeaks> 2nd link sorry
<freeaks> i use xubuntu
<kubuntuser> ok
<freeaks> maybe in unity the tab "additional driver isn't there i don't know, it used to be jockey-gtk
<freeaks> the little gui for installing proprietary 3rd party hardware driver
<freeaks> but if you follow the step 4 of the 2nd link you won't need it
<kubuntuser> i reboot now thanks
<kubuntuser> :)
<freeaks> k
<freeaks> good luck :)
<freeaks> BluesKaj, you have no ideas on how i could enable vga switcheroo and the intel chip ?
<BluesKaj> freeaks, afraid not , if you ask in ubuntu I'm sure the method for 12.10 is very similar
<freeaks> k thanks
<user82> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.0.13 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<user82> 3.8 finally :)
<alex_mayorga> Is there a way to get all the bug # apport has created on my behalf?
<IdleOne> if you go to your launchpad page and click on bugs it will list all the bugs you have reported
<kross> hi
<kross> how to display the entire boot process with text without going into the recovery menu?
<kross> i tried noplymouth in grub but this doesnt work
<penguin42> kross: I take off quiet and nosplash
<kross> that doesnt work
<kross> i tried that
<kross> its still lila
<kross> i see only a purple nothing
<kross> i entered nosplash, not working
<kross> i tried it with noplymouth, not working
<user82> kross do you happen to mean "dmesg"?
<user82> (type the command once booted)
<kross> what kind should i grep from dmesg?
<kross> i hope i can this crap get running otherwise i will install fedora, because it pisses me off
<kross> any release a other standard, wtf
<kross> any release a new desktop manager, a new network manager with hard coded ip adresses, and other weird stupidisms, even windows can change the dhcp range, otherwise you have to install dhcp3, very annoying for novice users eh= change the entire network range from 10.,42.43.1 to 10.42.0.1 from natty to oneric, and other weird shit that makes any angry
<kross> just keep the settings forever, and don't change them in newer releases, that doesnt make sense
<kross> it just pisses peoples off
<kross> if this crap doesnt work today i move to fedora, because on my laptop its working like a charm
<kross> amen
<dniMretsaM> I think kross is a little cross
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-13
<rigo> hi
<rigo> im trying to install raring and get em:
<rigo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-headers-3.7.2-030702-generic:  linux-headers-3.7.2-030702-generic depends on linux-headers-3.7.2-030702; however:   Package linux-headers-3.7.2-030702 is not installed.
<rigo> i download the 3 .deb files from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7.2-raring/ and type dpkg -i *.deb
<rigo> 12.10 x64
<yofel_> rigo: sounds like you're missing the "all" file
<rigo> so i need one more file? u mean this? linux-headers-3.7.2-030702_3.7.2-030702.201301111424_all.deb
<yofel_> right
<rigo> gr8 thanks. than i need 4 files to install. i give a try.
<rigo> works like charm. thanks.
<rigo> what do u suggest? should i remove all of the old kernels?
<yofel_> feel free to do that *after* making sure the new one works fine
<rigo> what is the easyest way to do that?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> I think something in my hardware has been written out of the 3.7 and 3.8rc kernels . Neither work on my pc , not even on 12.10
<penguin42> BluesKaj: They haven't been written out; you're just hitting a bug
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The only stuff removed recently was old i386
<BluesKaj> others with similar if not the same HW don't have a problem it seems
<penguin42> as I say a bug
<BluesKaj> could be my graphics card , but I need it for this monitor ...no VGA inputs
<penguin42> it fails really early for you doesn't it, even with the recovery options?
<BluesKaj> yup
<penguin42> have you altered grub not to use graphics stuff?
<penguin42> that's a disaster for graphics card compatibility
<BluesKaj> ubiquity fails , even if I can get a desktop with the live dvd
<penguin42> what kernel is on the live dvd?
<penguin42> (ubiquity failing isn't too unusual)
<BluesKaj> well, I'm using the daily build and the default is 3.7 I believe
<penguin42> well if the live dvd is starting up with a 3.7 but you can't boot an installed 3.7 then that adds more to the idea it's grub/kernel hand off, and if you suspect the graphics card then it makes sense to put that back to basics
<BluesKaj> which is ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If you install an old version that works, then uncomment the GRUB_TERMINAL=console line in /etc/default/grub and do an update-grub   it'll stop it using the graphics stuff
 * penguin42 notices there is now a /boot/grub/gfxblacklist.txt  I wonder when that landed
<BluesKaj> penguin42, how would I install an older kernel like the 3.5 to run 13.04 if the dvd won't install the OS ,,,I'm not going to upgrade this 12.10 to 13.04 via an internet upgrade ..I need one stable OS
<penguin42> so what do you currently have installed and working solidly?
<penguin42> you can put the grub in 12.10 in text mode and then try installing a 3.7 kernel, you can always just try it
<BluesKaj> penguin42, what do you mean put grub in text mode , not sure what that is?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: When Grub starts it either uses oldschool VGA text mode where each byte in video memory is one character or it uses graphics mode where it draws the characters, the later is more complex
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Good old VGA text mode works with pretty much any graphics card
<penguin42> BluesKaj: In graphics mode the 'hand off' to the kernel seems a bit hairier as well
<BluesKaj> penguin42, well the dvd seems to be using text mode when I try to install 13.04 from the install menu page , because there's no graphic just text
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Right, but once you've installed it'll install grub and then try and probably boot in graphics mode
<BluesKaj> if do the noapci and nomodeset to the desktop, then ubuquity tries the graphics mode and jusrt sits there with spinning cursor
<penguin42> BluesKaj: as I say, I'd try seeing if you can get a 3.7/3.8 to boot on an existing install and try and avoid ubiquity for the moment
<BluesKaj> penguin42, think I'll wai til I see some fixes to amd and nvidia on the kernel in launchpad since it's still pretty early days
<penguin42> fair enough, worth looking at /etc/default/grub so you can see what's there
<BluesKaj> looks pretty standard
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yep, see the GRUB_TERMINAL, that's the one I normally turn on if there are any boot time graphics probs
<penguin42> the other thing if you have one installed that won't boot is if you can get grub up then before booting the kernel edit the option and remove all vthandoff lines and all quiet and splash stuff and see if it gets there
<BluesKaj> I have no  GRUB_TERMINAL , line in /etc/default/grub, penguin42
<penguin42> not one starting with #  preceeded by the comment 'Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)    ?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, this is the first line GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep , then further down , GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480  ..should these be commented?
<penguin42> sounds very different from mine
<penguin42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1527760/  is mine
<BluesKaj> penguin42, here's my default grub http://paste.kde.org/645956/
<penguin42> hmm that's boringly uncommented
<BluesKaj> well i didn't write it , except for the terminal line :)
<penguin42> hmm wonder why, mine is an upgrade, but would someone change it to remove the comments?
<BluesKaj> BBL
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-06
<Fudge> nautilus does not seem  to be considering ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<ThomasB> How long will 14.04 be receiving support on the desktop? 3 years like 10.04 or 5 like 12.04?
<Fudge> believe its 5
<ThomasB> ah ok
<ThomasB> thanks
<Fudge> nautilus is a lot better after a purge of .config and had to restart the computer
<Fudge> is there a trusty firefox daily ppa
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<hggdh> ThomasB: indeed 5 years for both server and desktop
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-07
<roothorick> how's the best way to install an old kernel to test for a possible regression?
<hardboot> which nvidia drivers are safe to use atm
<hardboot> it looks like 304 is the newest safe
<lucious77> hello, anyone can tell current mir/u8 state for 14.04 ? installation the same as for 13.10 ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bazhang> !find scope
<ubottu> Found: libb-hooks-endofscope-perl, libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop, unity-scope-audacious, unity-scope-calculator, unity-scope-chromiumbookmarks, unity-scope-clementine, unity-scope-colourlovers, unity-scope-devhelp, unity-scope-firefoxbookmarks, unity-scope-gdrive (and 52 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=scope&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<bazhang> !find unity-scope
<ubottu> Found: libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop, unity-scope-audacious, unity-scope-calculator, unity-scope-chromiumbookmarks, unity-scope-clementine, unity-scope-colourlovers, unity-scope-devhelp, unity-scope-firefoxbookmarks, unity-scope-gdrive, unity-scope-gmusicbrowser (and 33 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=unity-scope&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-08
<pero> is there any reason why i wouldnt want to remove the src repos?
<ikonia> pero: for the same reasons you where told in #ubuntu
<pero> gee thanks
<dougl> So plymouth is not supposed to work yet?/
<pero> is there a firefox nightly ppa for trusty?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Hutch> Hi
<rrva> hi!. whats the best desktop to use for retina displays
<rrva> unity, xfce, gnome 3.10+ ?
<glitsj16> rrva: ubuntu still isn't ready to deal with retina imho, at least not at full resolution .. there's talk of changing that but nothing solid yet as far as i know
<glitsj16> rrva: this is generally the case for many if not all linux distros i believe, not exclusive to ubuntu
<glitsj16> rrva: so for now i think the best you can do is drop down to 1920 x 1200 (16:10) works well for me. It's not as crisp but certainly livable....
<alfonsojon> Will 14.04 have a way to remove smart scopes entirely?
<alfonsojon> i.e. apt-get remove unity-smart-scopes
<k1l> you can disable the online searches in the privacy settings right now
<alfonsojon> I know, but my local searches are still slower than in 12.10 and 12.04
<alfonsojon> I want to remove it /entirely/
<alfonsojon> i.e. the package for it
<alfonsojon> I currently have it disabled in privacy, but it still feels slower than usual.
<k1l> see http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&section=all&arch=any&keywords=unity-scope&searchon=names
<Daekdroom> alfonsojon, it's because now scopes are loaded as they are needed.
<Daekdroom> The same thing happens in 13.10
<alfonsojon> Daekdroom: I know, I don't like 13.10's behaviour
<alfonsojon> What would be neat is a unity-scope-online metapackage
<k1l> you can disable single scopes, too
<alfonsojon> I'm aware, but if I ever want to put Ubuntu in a school environment, that won't be fun
<Daekdroom> I don't, either. Having to wait 15 seconds so I can have an app search result is not the best feature.
<alfonsojon> My school is trying to get away from XP and I really can't suggest any Ubuntu except 12.04
<alfonsojon> But Unity is very easy to use otherwise.
<bekks> alfonsojon: Then suggest 12.04, which is supported until 2017.
<alfonsojon> I know
<alfonsojon> Thing is, what happens when 2017 is here?
<bekks> Anything else rather an LTS would be - no good choice for large deployments.
<alfonsojon> That's not my point, we're not actually on Ubuntu yet
<bekks> alfonsojon: In 2017, you have to update to 14.04 or 16.04
<alfonsojon> I mean if 14.04 comes out, we can't use it
<alfonsojon> The kids will play with the scopes
<bekks> Then configure/disable/uninstall the scopes. Where is the problem with that?
<alfonsojon> There's a ton of scopes.
<bekks> And?
<alfonsojon> Nevermind, it's fine I guess
<bekks> :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-09
<hyper_ch> why does dpkg-reconfigure locales on 14.04 desktop just regenerate the languages but not offer the selection of what languages to use?
<Beldar> hyper_ch, You have to download the languages, if you install a dvd version there are there.
<Beldar> they*
<hyper_ch> Beldar: dpkg-reconfigure locales should present that normal blue selection screen where you can tick off what languages you want to install and which one should be default
<hyper_ch> however when I run it, it just re-generates the languages but no selection screen is offered
<hyper_ch> something like this should appear http://vberry.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/install26.png
<hyper_ch> why does dpkg-reconfigure locales on 14.04 desktop just regenerate the languages but not offer the selection of what languages to use?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you're Mr. Kubuntu, right?
<BluesKaj> I do run kubuntu, if that\s what you mean
<hyper_ch> I have a problem.. my root terminal has vor some reason this in it when I rune locale:  LANGUAGE=en_US:de:en
<hyper_ch> this seems to cause all the text in german.... very unused to me
<hyper_ch> however when I run   dpkg-reconfigure locales
<hyper_ch> it just regenerates the locales instead of presenting that nice screen in which you can select what languages you want to install
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, try the GUI in system settings > locale> country and language tabs
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: for my user it's fine... but sudo/root has issues
<hyper_ch> actually, also for me the terminal is in german... ieeeks
<hyper_ch> I remove german now from the languages in systemsettings
<hyper_ch> I'll see tonight if that changes a thing when I re-login :)
<BluesKaj> sorry i have no experience with that , seems like an admin / group thing
<randomcpp> I've seen linux kernel has been updated to 3.13, does it include radeon.dpm=1 or is this disabled by default?
<hyper_ch> randomcpp: how to find out :)
<hyper_ch> I'm running it already
<hyper_ch> cat config-3.13.0-1-generic | grep "radeon"
<hyper_ch> hyper@subi:/boot$
<hyper_ch> looks like it's disabled
<randomcpp> it doesn't matter actually, just to know if I could remove the flag from the kernel boot line or not..
<hyper_ch> for the 19 minutes (according to uptime) that I've been running kernel 3.13 it's been an awesome experience :)
<randomcpp> do you have an amd gpu?
<hyper_ch> no, nVidia Optimus
<hyper_ch> 3.12 was the reason why I already re-installed to tary
<BluesKaj> optimus running ok , hyper_ch ? how are your graphics ?
<hyper_ch> colourful :)
<hyper_ch> not really sure how to test it :)
<hyper_ch> I just thought the kernel does it now automagically
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> hyper_ch, do you use bumblebee for your card?
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: removing german from systemsettings -> languages helped
<hyper_ch> sergio-br2: doesn't kernel 3.12 make that obsolete?
<sergio-br2> hum, i don't know
<sergio-br2> is it using nvidia-prime?
<hyper_ch> no idea how to find out
<hyper_ch> I just thought kernel handles that automagically
<hyper_ch> like everyting else
<sergio-br2> i know that my optimus card is not working with 3.12 kernel + bumblebee
<BluesKaj> system settings > desktop effects> advanced tab> OpenGL 3.1, Qt graphics=raster
<hyper_ch> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ0ODM
<sergio-br2> hyper_ch, but you are using nouveau?
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: and then?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, yeah too bad is's restricted to the nouveau driver , altho nouveau is quite good now
<hyper_ch> using nouveau
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: after setting to raster, what to do then?
<BluesKaj> click enter
<BluesKaj> at the bottom right
<hyper_ch> ok, I foudn that :)
<hyper_ch> what else?
<BluesKaj> or apply
<hyper_ch> how to test it now?
<BluesKaj> try some fancy desktop effects like cube amination or wobbly windows etc
<hyper_ch> I have those deactivated
<hyper_ch> and glxgears just slows down to my screen refresh rate
<BluesKaj> then activate them
<hyper_ch> and then?
<BluesKaj> good quick test
<hyper_ch> I activated wobbly windows
<BluesKaj> grab a window in the titlebar and move it back and forth
<hyper_ch> but still, how to know if it uses nvidia for that?
<BluesKaj> see if wobbles :)\
<hyper_ch> it does
<BluesKaj> it does
<BluesKaj> nouveau is the default nvidia driver
<hyper_ch> but it does it also with opengl 2.0 and native
<BluesKaj> yeah try glxgears with full screen
<hyper_ch> works all fine
<BluesKaj> should get at least 60fps
<hyper_ch> yes, I do on 24"
<hyper_ch> or rather 2x 24"
<BluesKaj> good, then you're good to go
<hyper_ch> yey, I rock :)
<hyper_ch> thx blues
<hyper_ch> btw, did you know about a super awesome feature in kate?   code map scroll bar?
<BluesKaj> this laptop doesn't have nvidia , just the intel onboard gpu with i915 driver but it's working nicely here
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> saw that yesterday in that Seigo video with the cute cat in it
<BluesKaj> don't see that in kate configure , what does code map scroll bar do ?
<hyper_ch> Blue$
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: Kate -> Settings -> Configure -> Appearance -> Borders Tab and check "Show scroll mini map"
<hyper_ch> and then open some code
<hyper_ch> so, deactivated wobbly windows again
<hyper_ch> found it?
<BluesKaj> yeah , but the font's too small to read so it doesn't help much
<hyper_ch> but you recognize the code pattern more easily
<hyper_ch> :9
<BluesKaj> <---laptop
<hyper_ch> I think it's awesome
<hyper_ch> <-- laptop with 2x 24" external
<BluesKaj> might fine for the desktop which uses the TV as monitor
<BluesKaj> be
<hyper_ch> well, I think it's awesome feature :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-10
<jo-erlend_> Is trim support default yet, or is it a planned feature?
<k1l> i thought the decision was to make it default
<k1l> https://plus.google.com/107564545827215425270/posts/D2SB1zxb9Z9   but i dont know if its set already
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo fstrim /
<FernandoMiguel> should tell you
<FernandoMiguel>  nity nite
<hyper_ch> k1l: what does that mean now?
<sandGorgon> hi guys - just tried installing Trusty on my XPS 1210 with nvidia 7400. Does not live-boot without nomodeset. No wifi drivers on install. I tried fedora 20 and everything worked the first time around. Are there any drivers missing in Trusty nightly ?
<hyper_ch> works all fine on my asus... with atheros wifi and nvidia optimus
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> had a look at minimap with larger screen?
<BluesKaj> yeah, seems like it could have some benefit...i don't have a lot of test files
<BluesKaj> err text
<hyper_ch> hehehe :)
<BluesKaj> <---insomnia, it's early here
<hyper_ch> it's almost noon
<BluesKaj> almost 6AM
<hyper_ch> you should use NTP... you clock is several hours off
<hyper_ch> *g*
<BluesKaj> my sleep clock is , yeah
<BluesKaj> maybe a nap this afternoon
<hyper_ch> naps are good
<steve_fi> Hey, I've had an issue with the upstream Intel DRM drivers, (since I have a Haswell i5 4210Y I need to use Ubuntu 14.04 for the latest Intel DRM drivers) ... So anyway a few days ago I could boot with "nomodeset", but now I cannot
<steve_fi> I can plug in my second monitor to get the bootUSB to get another terminal (tty1 - 6), but I cannot figure out if I can see the boot log or not
<steve_fi> since I can't actually get it installed (because I need my primary monitor for that, which isn't showing up), I was wondering how I'd get the boot log when booting from a liveusb
<kaimast> are there any mirrors for the daily images? ubuntu.com is soooo slow for me
<BluesKaj> kaimast, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<kaimast> BluesKaj: thanks but that is also from ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> kaimast, well i don't think there any others
<BluesKaj> are
<kaimast> thats what I thought. but I only get around 100kbs on ubuntu.com which takes an hour to download the image :(
<trism> kaimast: I find a couple current ones with a quick google search so it appears some people do mirror it
<trism> kaimast: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage/daily-live/current/
<kaimast> maybe I am too stupid to google. I only found some outdated mirrors
<trism> kaimast: I would of course verify the checksums/signatures from cdimage.ubuntu.com though
<BluesKaj> kaimast, maybe your daily is restricted to your locale archive
<kaimast> thanks trism
<kaimast> but they are not much faster.. maybe something is wrong with my connection.
<hikkijp> Good evening guys! I'm using the daily builds in my laptop with optimus and I just noticed HDMI output now works somehow. Is this the nvidia-prime?
<hikkijp> I don't know if I will be doing good installing bumblebee if its getting in shape to work in april release, so I came here to ask if some people have more experience regarding this technology
<Fudge> error while burning dvd data disk, blank dvd is already mounted?
<kaimast> is anybody using the new thinkpad T440. I have a hard time getting the thinkpad to work nicely
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-11
<kaimast> btw is there some stuff i have to install to enable multitouch on synaptics? i remeber some utouch packages I installed once
<kaimast> would love to have three finger dragging of windows
<kaimast> would be so awesome if vlc would be default on trusty. the first thing after installing i do is removing totem and install vlc.
<damon> Is someone able to help me properly file a bug in trusty tahr where my ICC color profile is not being applied upon login? I don't know which package I should be reporting it against, because I don't know what is actually causing the bug.
<brainwash> damon: try colord
<brainwash> "system service to manage device colour profiles -- system daemon"
<damon> brainwash, I know about colord. When I apply the color profile manually after the login via the system settings it works just fine. That makes me wonder if the problem is with colord or some other package
<brainwash> well, the guys in #ubuntu-bugs might be able to assist you
<brainwash> or you file the report against plain ubuntu and let someone else reassign it
<damon> thanks brainwash, I didn't know about #ubuntu-bugs, I'll check it out now
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<sergio-br2> hello
<penguin42> hi
<sergio-br2> is there any reason to msr module for Intel Turbo Boost to does not be default in ubuntu?
<penguin42> sorry, I don't quite understand your question - I think Turbo boost worked on my machine
<sergio-br2> yeah, it's work, if you put msr in /etc/modules, and then modprobe msr
<sergio-br2> so, turbo boost works, but it is disabled by default
<[Ethos]> Good Day!
<[Ethos]> I would like to know whether Trusty Tahr is on Alpha phase or Beta Release?
<[Ethos]> and where can I download it.
<k1l_> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> see in the /topic :)
<[Ethos]> I've read it
<[Ethos]> where can I download the alpha or beta release
<jtaylor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<[Ethos]> Thanks
<[Ethos]> Do you notice any differences
<[Ethos]> <3 Ubuntu
<k1l_> still in alpha state. so if you dont know what you are doing it could start some difficulties
<[Ethos]> kewl
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-12
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> someone get nvidia-331 work after install? It seems that both Optimus hardware and only one nvidia card have problem with this driver
<sergio-br2> *I'm in trusty, and get problem in 2 different machines
<Fudge> damo if  icc-profiles is running with a pid try ubuntu-bug pid-number
<ThomasB> i need my rhythmbox to support last.fm :(
<pcwhite> ns identify Becky010
<glitsj16> mp to 14.04, had issues also with 13.10
<kaimast> hey all! my laptop has two batteries. is it possible to merge the estimated remaining time of battery life? It shows them seperatley which is not very intuitive
<trism> kaimast: bug 880881
<ubottu> bug 880881 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Power indicator does not combine multiple battery status" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880881
<kaimast> thanks trism!
 * penguin42 wonders whether it can tell that the two batteries are a related pair
<kaimast> penguin42: i think the easiest solution would be to add an option to merge the times.
<penguin42> nod
<karab44> hello
<karab44> how is the progress on 14.04? How will it change til official release? Can I install it for daily usage?
<holstein> karab44: you "can".. its not out yet, and should not be considered released til its released..
<k1l_> karab44: if you need to ask about stableness, dont use alpha or betas
<k1l_> and yes, a alpha/beta will update to final automaticaly
<karab44> Yeah I know but I was just wondering how will it work for me when I use application mostly
<shapow> hi, with regard to karab44's question does ubuntu+1 compare to arch linux?
<holstein> shapow: they are different products.. neither are tring to compare to the other. arch is a rolling release.. ubuntu 14.04 is a testing verison til its release in april
<k1l_> shapow: arch is rolling release. that is quite hard to compare
<karab44> So my question would be  will system behaviour be stable in daily usage of apps like IRC, Blender, skype. I usually don't use system features much.
<shapow> it was to my understanding ubuntu+1 was the always-developmental version of ubuntu (aka rolling release) but according to holstein and k1l_ this is not so?
<karab44> shapow: seems to be :)
<penguin42> karab44: It's not too bad; but things do break from time to time - because things can and will break prior to release
<k1l_> karab44: that is not the question. a "stable IRC program" doesnt help you if the kernel or the xserver doesnt run
<holstein> karab44: if you want stable, use the stable release
<Beldar> shapow, Rolling release no.
<penguin42> karab44: But unlike Arch for example, Ubuntu tends to keep the last few kernels installed on the machine, so at least if the kernel breaks it's easy to go back
<holstein> shapow: correct, it is *not* a rolling release
<k1l_> karab44: things will break. and most times when you need a running system to do important things. so again: if you need to ask the questions, stay away from development
<k1l_> shapow: no its not rolling release. but +1 is always called the actual development release
<karab44> I thought it's not that drastic :)
<karab44> My idea was to use it carefully without using any fancy system features but only launch apps on it but I see now that it's not good idea either.
<penguin42> karab44: Things like compilers, kernel etc have to get updated somewhere in the cycle, so it does happen - but then as it gets closer to release things stabilise out; current one should be a little better because it's aiming at LTS so it shouldn't be quite as drastic
<holstein> karab44: ? its not a "bad" idea.. its just not a stable release.. its not the goal of 14.04 right now to make sure it doesnt break..
<shapow> thank you all ^^
<holstein> shapow: the testing version of ubuntu doesnt necessarily have the latest packages. its not pulling from the latest testing version of debian, which could be viewed as "rolling"
<karab44> but you said it can break "just like that" and I don't want my system breaks just because mp3 player runs in background.
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hello
<Beldar> YOURBESTFRIEND, What's up?
<FernandoMiguel> nice nick
<YOURBESTFRIEND> Beldar: trying to fix some bug, yo
<user82> hi. does the trusty installer support installing the system to F2FS partitions?
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you? Happy New Year by the way.
<elfy> happy new year to you too :)
<elfy> doing ok - just another monday morning ...
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<dale____> gedit scroll bar doesn't usually show up? prefer old scrolling anyway
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> possibly as well as you - waking up :D
<lordievader> Hehe ;)
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<t1mp> where can I download a vivid binary image to install?
<t1mp> okay, nevermind. It helps to read the topic :)
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<imnichol> Anyone having an issue installing the cgmanager update?
<BluesKaj> imnichol, upgrading as we speak and all is well
<imnichol> BluesKaj, intersting.  I'm getting the following error:
<imnichol> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libvirt-bin_1.2.8-0ubuntu19_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<imnichol>  subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<imnichol> /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: 580: /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<BluesKaj> imnichol, are you running ubuntu on a vm ?
<imnichol> No, bare metal
<BluesKaj> ok , try sudo apt-get -f install
<imnichol> Already did
<imnichol> Same error
<imnichol> Do you have virt-manager installed on your system?
<imnichol> Because these are the only two out of maybe 10 packages that are having this problem
<BluesKaj> no virt manager here ...were you using a vm previously?
<imnichol> I use VMs
<BluesKaj> I have in the past, but decided to dual-boot , fewer problems and I don't use windows much anyway so it's less troublesome
<BluesKaj> imnichol, I guess removing/purging virt manager ,, then trying the upgrade again would be the next step, but I reckon you already did that
<imnichol> Hahah BluesKaj ubuntu-desktop depends on cgmanager
<imnichol> I'm not entirely sure I want to play that particular game of roulette
<imnichol> At least, not at 10AM on a Wednesday
<BluesKaj> cgmanager and virt manager have the same dependencies ? that's  not good :/
<imnichol> No they don't
<imnichol> libvirt doesn't depend on a lot of the stuff that cgmanager does
<imnichol> Like, for example, indicator-datetime
<BluesKaj> so what does the terminal give if you just remove virt-manager ?
<imnichol> The following extra packages will be installed:  cgmanager libvirt-bin
<imnichol> I think it's trying to resolve the breakage before it uninstalls
<BluesKaj> yup, looks that way
<BluesKaj> running any ppas?
<imnichol> Nope
<imnichol> Oh wait, yes
<imnichol> Core apps ppa
<BluesKaj> never used that one
<BluesKaj> I don't run unity/gnome, I'm a kde guy and cgmanager installed yesterday during an upgrade without any fuss on my laptop with kubuntu 15.04
<imnichol> I actually like the web browser
<BluesKaj> which bowser?
<BluesKaj> on ubuntu-touch/mobile/tablet ?
<imnichol> yeah
<BluesKaj> well, that's a different kettle of fish , try #ubuntu-touch
<Troy^> what gui do you guys use?
<BluesKaj> KDE here.altho some use unity or gnome
<pete_ku> I just downloaded the Vivid alpha desktop ISO but can't find the login credentials anyplace online.  Does anybody have the creds or, better yet, a URL to the page where they are documented?  Thanks  I tried username ubuntu and no password, it's not accepting those creds.
<bubbasaures> pete_ku, check the sum of that download there is no login, unless you logout.
<bubbasaures> !sum
<bubbasaures> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bubbasaures> I have it installed, however have not tried daily boots, I will try it in a virtual now.
<pete_ku> thanks mine is in a virtualbox vm
<pete_ku> yep md5sum checks out
<pete_ku> md5sum vivid-desktop-i386.iso
<pete_ku> dbdc502a1d9abec3c1003791de0cf0f5  vivid-desktop-i386.iso
<bubbasaures> pete_ku, So exactly what happens, on booting a live dvd/usb you should need no password or user, preface any answers with my nick so I know you've answered.
<bubbasaures> pete_ku, Just fired up that vm myself had to download the 32 bit I get a login to, that is not normal, I would just try dailies till it works if it were me.
<pete_ku> <bubbasaures> OK thanks.  This is my first test of vivid so I didn't know that the appearance of the login screen was a bug.  Is there a web page with details of what's supposed to be there?  Thanks
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tssx> what is login and password of ubuntu next
<lordievader> tssx: From [1]: (the username is "ubuntu-desktop-next" - without the quotes - , and the password is blank which means you must simply hit the enter key) [1] http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/ubuntu-desktop-next-unity8-1410-utopic.html
<tssx> thanks it worked but ubuntu just nanged, guess it is still ultra buggy. thanks anyway
<tssx> hanged*
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<george__> hi
<george__> i just did sudo apt-get update and i had some errors
<george__> pastebin.com/s1j8MBg6  (ubuntu 15.04 alpha1 xubuntu)
<george__> do you have any idea what is wrong here?
<george__> it is a todays fresh install
<george__> i came from #xubuntu because they sent here to get support
<george__> does anyone saw my post? please answer
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you this fine morning?
<elfy> good thanks - you?
<lordievader> Doing good, contemplating on where I am going to put my desk.
<elfy> heh
<elfy> well I hope you're eating cake while contemplating :)
<lordievader> No, I am not. I am drinking coffee though.
<elfy> :)
<lordievader> And I have made a decision on what to do.
<elfy> \o/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<GeoMint> check this:W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<GeoMint> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<GeoMint> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<GeoMint> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<GeoMint> i am using 15.04 alpha-1
<BluesKaj> GeoMint, not all the repos are active in 15.04 alpha
<BluesKaj> i get the same output
<GeoMint> is that a bug?
<BluesKaj> no, the OS is in alpha, not all repos are available in development releases
<GeoMint> hmm ok
<BluesKaj> if it bothers you GeoMint, just comment the extras deb line in the sources.list with a # and update again
<GeoMint> thanks
<WhoKnows_625> Hi, since an update yestarday of Krita (from version 2.8.7 to 2.8.90) I can't run it, neither from KDE nor from terminal, I get a command not found. Where should I report this?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | WhoKnows_625
<ubottu> WhoKnows_625: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> WhoKnows_625: you might wanna start your program from terminal to check errors aswell
<BluesKaj> WhoKnows_625, did you run a dist-upgrade ?
<WhoKnows_625> yep
<WhoKnows_625> also vivis-proposed enabled
<WhoKnows_625> *vivid-proposed
<BluesKaj> ok that could expalain it , i lost konversation after the dist-upgrade, just had to re-install it
<BluesKaj> don't use proposed
<BluesKaj> it'll surely break things
<qengho> proposed has 1) broken stuff, and 2) stuff that will be in regular channel anyway when it's ready.
<WhoKnows_625> but that stuff need to be tested right?
<BluesKaj> proposed is just that, not ready even for devel OSs
<WhoKnows_625> BluesKaj: I already tried reinstalling and then romed and installing, no luck
<BluesKaj> tested by those who know how to fix the asociated bugs
<BluesKaj> did you remove or comment the proposed ppa ?
<WhoKnows_625> so, should I: 1) report bug in proposed to launchpad as regular bugs?, 2) Report them elsewhere? or 3) Do not test them? (I'm aware of possible failures, that's why I keep important things in another box)
<BluesKaj> ppa purge proposed then update and upgrade and try installing krita again
<BluesKaj> WhoKnows_625, even the devs recommend you not use proposed
<BluesKaj> Hi elfy
<WhoKnows_625> ok, thanks.
<elfy> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> what's new , elfy?
<elfy> nothing new - but old - installing windows is as much a pita as I remember ...
<elfy> other than that \o/
<BluesKaj> yup, 1500 windows updates to go :)
<elfy> oh don't ... taken me a while to find the right lan driver for it - threw the disc away ages ago as linux tends to just work :p
<BluesKaj> I still have a corporate W7 disk my son-in-law gave me back in '09...he's now my ex-son-in-law :)
<BluesKaj> so it's anold version and it takes practically a whole day to finsh the install and all the required updates including SP-1 etc
<soee> hi, gusy any updates lately taht break nvidia drivers to work ?
<bubbasaures> soee, Are you using the drivers straight from nvidia?
<soee> bubbasaures: nope, from xorg edgers but they worked fine for a long time, the 343, after latets updates (im on Kubuntu Vivid) system does not boot when using nvidia profile on my laptop with optimus tech. on intel profile though, all works nice
<bubbasaures> soee, There is a xorg for 15.04? that is a ppa and not supported is all.
<soee> bubbasaures: yes https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=vivid
<soee> the drivers forked for me fin in 14.10 and on vivid since a bunch of updates i make today
<bubbasaures> soee, Cool, only problem is this.
<bubbasaures> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bubbasaures> you might get support, it is just technically not provided is all
<bubbasaures> out of my area to really help, I just wondered if it was a case of a proprietary driver and a new reload after a kernel update
<soee> yeah might be something with kernel i think
<soee> the nvidia problem seems to be related to systemd updates
<bubbasaures> soee, Try the provious kernel you have showing in grub
<SuperLag> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 3e) <-- that's my wifi adapter in my ThinkPad W530. It is a 3x3. If I put a newer Intel adapter in there that only has 2 antenna connections, will it still work? I was thinking of the 7260. It support 802.11ac
<SuperLag> sorry, though I was in the main channel :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-10
<dale____> high contrast theme doesn't show title bars or all buttons on today's update/dist-upgrade
<dale____> quit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<formatt> Hello Ubuntu Room - I need your help.  I need to be able to break a password on different login password (Before) having to reboot in ¨recovery mode¨  - is there a program/process that will do this?   I am asking as a Parent. I can´t reboot
<k1l_> formatt: this is the 15.04 development channel. #ubuntu is for general ubuntu support. but if you got sudo rights on the machine you can set new passwords to other accounts without rebooting
<formatt> I am sorry if my request is off topic.  Could you kindly direct me to a web-site that talks about that (sudo) command.  I have exhausted my googling capabilities.  My son is in jail, and my wife and I believe he had a chat conversation with his partner in crime - we need to get to that conversation from my login to his passworded login.  Appreciate any help.
<penguin42> formatt: I don't believe we can help you break a computer on here, I think it's probably against the terms of use
<penguin42> formatt: For all we know you could be the son who stole the computer
<formatt> My wife and I have shed many tears over this penguin42.  How dare you!
<penguin42> formatt: Sorry, we can't tell who you are from here
<formatt> I will wait a few minutes for an answer from someone reasonable in the chat and leave, or you can have a moderator boot me out - makes no difference to me.  I did not mean to come in and cause trouble.
<formatt> will leave your room now.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-11
<aceanimations-ub> how do i upgrade from 14.10 to prelease ubuntu versions?
<k1l> use the -d switch which tells the program you want to upgrade to a developer release
<k1l> *sigh*
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<elfy> happy sunday lordievader BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hey elfy, same to you :)
<lordievader> Hey elfy
<suzana> quit
<kaimast> hey does anybody have wifi issues with the upgrade to 3.18
<kaimast> i frequently need to restart network-manager in order to fix my connection :(
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-11
<MountainX> I would like to report an installer crash in 16.04 daily build. As soon as you click "Continue" from the Welcome screen it crashes.
<tsimonq2> MountainX: file a bug report
<tsimonq2> MountainX: probably in ubiquity
<MountainX> filing official bug reports is too complicated. I can't ever seem to figure that out. Jus thought I'd do what I can and mention something about it here.
<thagabe> Hello anyone out there in the ether
<thagabe> could someone help me get bash autocomplete to work on 16.04?
<thagabe> It doesnt work for sudo user and limited for the current user
<damascene> thagabe, is bash-completion installed?
<damascene> Which version?
<thagabe> what's the command to check the version of bash autocompletion
<thagabe> i dont know the correct pkg name
<damascene> apt-cache policy bash-completion
<thagabe> bash-completion:
<thagabe>   Installed: 1:2.1-4.2ubuntu1
<thagabe>   Candidate: 1:2.1-4.2ubuntu1
<thagabe>   Version table:
<thagabe>  *** 1:2.1-4.2ubuntu1 500
<thagabe>         500 http://mirror.atlantic.net/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<thagabe>         500 http://mirror.atlantic.net/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<thagabe>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<damascene> thagabe, please use some paste service like fpaste.org
<damascene> let me check that
<damascene> Any reason why you are on 16.04, Do you want to participate in testing?
<thagabe> I do
<damascene> That is nice, thanks
<damascene> thagabe, I've the same version as you on 16.04. but I did not notice any problem. Could you please give me an example of the problem?
<damascene> for example I typed the letter "s" and then double Tab <Tab><Tab> it showed me that there is 148 package starts with "s"
<thagabe> sure, so i just made the install on my bonobo bonx8. I am using btrfs in raid0 and subvolumes for @ and @home. the most prominent is apt-get
<thagabe> in 15.10 i would be able to tab complete the command "sudo apt-get update"
<thagabe> but when i type sudo it loses the ability to tab complete and if i only do "apt" it lists out the other commands that it could autocomplete however
<thagabe> after choosing apt-get it will not autocomplete to {update, upgrade,dist-upgrade,install}
<damascene> I'm sorry. I'm unable to reproduce it on my system. Every think works justs fine and I can use the completion in apt-get with sudo.
<thagabe> would uninstalling the package and reinstalling it help?
<damascene> I do not think so if you did not mess with it. Any way you can wait here for other user who might have more info about the issue
<thagabe> yeah im in no rush
<thagabe> i think it would be useful to mention that i am using ubuntu gnome
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hi, do you plan to release kernel 4.4 for xenial?
<hggdh> any known issue on Unity,preventing the desktop to work?
<nicomachus> hggdh: unity 7 or 8?
<dreamcat4> hi! so how is 16.04 / unity 8 alpha 1 at the moment? too buggy to use?
<dreamcat4> anybody? a current issues wiki page or something?
<dreamcat4> i looked here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha1 and it says...
<nicomachus> dreamcat4: the only issue I've found is that Unity 8 does not yet work in Virtualbox.
<dreamcat4> nicomachus: sweet! and is it worth using unity 8?
<dreamcat4> over unity 7
<dreamcat4> well i guess i'll just have to download the latest nightly and find out for myself
<nicomachus> I haven't used it, because it won't work in vbox
<dreamcat4> ah ok
<dreamcat4> anybody else knows how unity 8 is ATM ?
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: ive tested it on xenial why?
<dreamcat4> lotuspsychje: because i'm about to install from nightlies and wouldnt mind knowing if its buggy as hell, to avoid it
<dreamcat4> because aparrently gotta choose between 7 and 8 now
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: its not buggy, but looks more like the ubuntu touch version right now
<dreamcat4> cool, right i understand
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: so rather go for unity7
<dreamcat4> so might be simplified interface / missing features
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: where do you have to choose, at install?
<dreamcat4> i assume so. still downloading it ATM
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: i dont think it will ask for unity8
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: but you can install unity8 after your xenial installed for testing
<dreamcat4> right ok
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-12
<Bert_2> To get a version of a (small and hardly used) lib bumped for 16.04, is the best path to get it bumped in Debian or in Ubuntu Universe?
<k1l_> i would say: ask the maintainer of that package
<k1l_> for what they prefer. some packages are just synced from debian. others are maintained.
<Bert_2> k1l_: ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com is listed as the maintainer
<Bert_2> not really sure what that means
<k1l_> what package is it?
<Bert_2> libtaglib2.1-cil
<k1l_> Bert_2: see here http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libtaglib2.1-cil on the right side
<Bert_2> k1l_: I see, so I should get it fixed in Debian?
<k1l_> looks like it
<Bert_2> k1l_: so that would be debian testing then?
<k1l_> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/t/taglib-sharp/taglib-sharp_2.1.0.0-3build1/changelog
<k1l_> looks like it was debian, and then got once recompiled only.
<Bert_2> I see
<k1l_> debian testing sounds good. but i dont know how they arange their packaging
<Bert_2> think is that https://github.com/mono/taglib-sharp/commit/d1ff7963027db9218f6012f3cbecaef50e861c78 fixed a very annoying issue
<Bert_2> so I'll try and push it
<Bert_2> s/think/thing/
<lotuspsychje> here's one for the xenial lovers
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-will-be-the-best-release-in-years-here-s-what-s-new-498787.shtml
<robin-hero> Hey all. I have been using 16.04 since December. I have a problem with Files/Nautilus. Can't enter to folders with double click (mouse). I installed 16.04 to an other computer last night, and this works on this new install. My first computer is up to date too, but the bug is still there. Any idea? I tried to reinstall Nautilus, but no luck.
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<conkey3> hi all.. welp.. i can't update xenial,  i get  unmet dependencies regarding some fonts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309748
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: did you add any ppa's?
<conkey3> lotuspsychje, just chrome
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: did you upgrade to xenial or clean install?
<conkey3> lotuspsychje, clean daily build and then upgrade
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: did you add those fonts stuff manual or something?
<conkey3> lotuspsychje, nope
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: maybe file a bug for this then?
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: doesnt see like normal behaviour
<lotuspsychje> !bug | conkey3
<ubottu> conkey3: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<conkey3> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1533543 it also crashes update-manager :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1533543 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "16.04 update-manager crashed with fonts-tlwg-waree in _show_transaction(): Depends: fonts-tlwg-waree-otf but it is not installed" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: ok please also report yours on the existing bug, many devs are working on xenial bugs atm
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: it might speed up progress
<conkey3> lotuspsychje, ok thanks :d
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: you installed any other packages that could be related to these fonts?
<conkey3> lotuspsychje, nope, only chrome.. because i need chrome
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: cant you use chromium-browser instead?
<conkey3> ewwww
<conkey3> no
<lotuspsychje> conkey3: ppa's adding can get your system in trouble like this
<conkey3> lotuspsychje, sure but i don't think this is the case now
<conkey3> never mind :D
<conkey3> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> !info fonts-tlwg-waree-otf
<ubottu> Package fonts-tlwg-waree-otf does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !find fonts-tlwg-waree-otf
<ubottu> Cache out of date, please contact the administrator
<lotuspsychje> DJones: sounds like a job for you? :p
<damascene> When I urn # sudo -u test sh -c "echo Hi" answer: Hi \n Sessions still open, not unmounting
<damascene> Is it a bug? It does not forbid me from running the command but it throw an error that block execution  of local.rc
<CryptoSiD> Hi, the apt repo of openvpn don't have an "hash entry" in the release file, i mailed them to let them know about it, since the xenial apt refuse to download the release file if it have no "hash" entry in it, they replyed to me asking for to add an hash entry in the release file, so I'm seeking for the "how to" to answer them
<CryptoSiD> :)
<CryptoSiD> Nevermind, they didnt asked for it lol
<CryptoSiD> the answer "This is a known issue in the application we use for managing our apt repositories ("freight"). There are actually two separate bugs related to apt-1.1, one of which I reported to them. I'm waiting for a fixed version, but if nothing happens soonish, I may have to patch this myself and send the patch upstream. Meanwhile you can just download and install the packages manually. "
<Pici> !find fonts-tlwg-waree-otf
<ubottu> Cache out of date, please contact the administrator
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> !find bash
<ubottu> Found: bash, bash-completion, bash-doc, bash-builtins, bash-static, bashburn, bashdb, libbash, libbash-doc, python-bashate (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bash&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Pici> curious
<damascene> When I urn # sudo -u test sh -c "echo Hi" answer: Hi \n Sessions still open, not unmounting
<damascene> Is it a bug? It does not forbid me from running the command but it throw an error that block execution  of local.rc
<damascene> # su test -c 'echo hi' this command output Hi \n Sessions still open, not unmounting
<damascene> can someone confirm it so I'll report a bug?
<damascene> I'm sorry it's just in 15.04 not in 16.04
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-14
<DrHalan1> just wondering, will nautilus stay the default file manager in 16.04? the new gnome apps are so ugly (in unity) :/
<nolsen> Anyone got Unity8 to work?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.5.6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-15
<BradenBraden> in grub -> additional options, what is "upstart"?
<ChibaPet> Hey all. I'm wondering what the general opinion of Xenial is in terms of stability. I know the official answer, but I'm curious about what folks running it think so far.
<ChibaPet> I'm particularly interested in hearing about folks running it with root on ZFS, but any experiences are welcome. (I'm thinking about running it.)
<CryptoSiD> ChibaPet running fine here
<CryptoSiD> but im running it on a server, no X (gnome/kde/fce)
<CryptoSiD> and no ZFS
<ChibaPet> I've not really run Ubuntu much... Are we in a period of stabilization, or are there likely to be big changes left? Or mostly just fixing stuff leading to an RC?
<CryptoSiD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<ChibaPet> I've run Debian for years and other stuff, so knowing how this compares to, for instance, Testing before a release would mean something to me.
<ChibaPet> Yar, seen that, which is why I've taken an interest now.
<CryptoSiD> I've also been running debian for years, I'm running both now, can't really tell the difference on server side
<ChibaPet> I'm just not wholly sure how to interpret it all.
<ChibaPet> I'll spin it up in a VM as a starter then.
<CryptoSiD> I'd like to tell you but i dont really know either:D
<ChibaPet> Oh, that's fine.
<ChibaPet> I'm mostly deciding whether I want to focus on 14.04 or 16.04. I'm almost ready to swallow systemd.
<ChibaPet> The presence of ZFS and the promise of a nice long time without having to upgrade make 16.04 kind of tempting.
<ChibaPet> (Vendor-supplied, as it can be had otherwise anyway.)
<BradenBraden> have 16.04 installed. have an optimus setup. installed the intel and nvidia drivers with nvidia-prime (tried drivers 340, 352 and 355). Works when I have prime-select intel but with nvidia, the login screen is just black (backlight working). any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: did you enable performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, yes (it was selected by default after installing the drivers) but I didnt have the whole host of options available for the screen like I did when I had it all setup on 15.10
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: did you try with opensource drivers also<?
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: and did you clean install xenial or upgrade?
<BradenBraden> did a clean xenial install from an image i downloaded last night. i currently have the 355 open source drivers installed.
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: ok can you sudo apt-get purge nvidia and reboot please
<lotuspsychje> lets test the opensource drivers before you file a bug
<BradenBraden> give me a moment. must do it via recovery mode.
<lotuspsychje> sure mate
<BradenBraden> (it does work btw, when I do that. done it about 7 times so far lol)
<lotuspsychje> right so we dont need to test then BradenBraden
<BradenBraden> it loads with the intel drivers
<BradenBraden> and they work
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: i suggest you file a bug againt nvidia-355 then and also mention all other drivers
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: i also suggest after you try 14.04.3 LTS
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, Im only using Xenial because of the 4.3 kernel. Wily has the 4.2 kernel and my Elantech touchpad didnt work properly. It does now though (but graphics not so much lol)
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: i really recommend you try an LTS for stability also, just to make sure of some stuff
<BradenBraden> maybe I just get over it and use the intel drivers. I mean, everything works, and its not like I intend to play games or anything
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: if your system has an nvidia card, you should at least be able to use it
<lotuspsychje> kinda silly otherwise
<BradenBraden> yea I use it in Windows when I game
<BradenBraden> in nix, all I look at is the web, my IDE and code
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: with that card you should be able to game nicely on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: join the #gamingonlinx channel they pretty active there
<BradenBraden> im sure, but the games I want to play arent available on linux yet
<BradenBraden> doesnt matter anyway. nicer to have seperate environments for work and for play
<BradenBraden> helps keep one focused
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: so can you file that bug, help make xenial better and try LTS after you file the bug perhaps
<lotuspsychje> it will make a big deal for all of us in april
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, i believe it. but not going to 14.04. need the touchpad working and I really like gnome3.
<BradenBraden> will look at filing that bug though
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: im sure there's a way to fix your touchpad on LTS though
<BradenBraden> well sausages... basically no gnome extensions are available for xenial... aaaaahhhhhhh gosh lol
<lotuspsychje> xenial still in testphase mate, things can break
<BradenBraden> yea i know
<BradenBraden> who doesnt like living on the edge though? :P
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> im testing xenial on my desktop also
<lotuspsychje> running pretty stable here
<BradenBraden> hmm i wonder though... when I installed 15.10, the touchpad wasnt properly recognized. doing xinput showed something random like ELAN:0129:1092 or whatever. Now it shows "Elan Touchpad". I wonder if something just went a bit screwy during the Wily install
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: im sure its an ACPI bug, thats why i recommend LTS and check on your syslog/dmesg
<BradenBraden> ok lotuspsychje , since you insist on LTS lol. but quick question (or two) first. Will I be able to upgrade the kernel but keep LTS? or is it locked at a kernel version?
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: well think of this way, if you install 14.04.3 few months later you can upgrade safely to xenial working with 4.4 kernel
<lotuspsychje> im sure thatl fix alot of stuff
<BradenBraden> so the answer is no then
<BradenBraden> which means I will be stuck with gnome2 right?
<BradenBraden> (or unity blegh)
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: and yes you can also upgrade kernel on trusty aswell
<BradenBraden> I can? all the way to 4.3?
<lotuspsychje> think so
<lotuspsychje> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> read this
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, hmm ok..
<lotuspsychje> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<BradenBraden> yea not so sure about compiling it myself
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: dont need to
<BradenBraden> Will the LTS version play alright with Optimus arch?
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: thats what we need to test on your card
<lotuspsychje> all systems are different, hard to say in front
<BradenBraden> ahh I'm a guinea pig. fun times :P
<lotuspsychje> but LTS should at least give you stable times
<lotuspsychje> if not==> bug
<BradenBraden> right.
<lotuspsychje> and make everyone happy
<BradenBraden> copying the 14.04 image onto flash now to copy across
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: cool, dont forget to enable internet + updates enable during setup
<BradenBraden> ive formatted and installed linux about 8 times in the last week lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, yea not sure about the internet thing.
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: you got cable mate?
<BradenBraden> I always get hit with a Hard Block
<BradenBraden> no cable. its a slim laptop
<BradenBraden> although, it if supports tethering, I can use USB
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> its important you get connected during setup
<BradenBraden> hmm ok. i havent been connected for any of the installs ive done so far
<BradenBraden> have to blacklist an asus module to get wifi working
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: makes a big deail, letting ubuntu choose the best drivers
<lotuspsychje> deal
<BradenBraden> right
<BradenBraden> only had 4 hours sleep last night. want to have this done by today else i'll have a sour weekend.
<lotuspsychje> maybe LTS will sort that wifi by default?
<BradenBraden> we'll see
<BradenBraden> but ive noticed that even in the live session, airplane mode light comes on
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: ok good luck mate
<BradenBraden> i'll let you know how it goes.
<BradenBraden> but since  this is now 14.04, i guess this is the wrong channel to be in
<lotuspsychje> normally we have lot users working good with nvidia-prime+340 or 346+performance mode on
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: yeah if you encouter trusty issues back to #ubuntu :p
<BradenBraden> dont want daftykin to boot me into #ubuntu-lts or something :P
<lotuspsychje> well i understand his frustration for details on issues
<lotuspsychje> but lets move on calmly ok :p
<BradenBraden> im game for that
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> ill be afk for a while, ilde as you wish ok
<BradenBraden> cool
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: others will help you on the trusty part also
<BradenBraden> :)
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<BradenBraden> chau chau
<nitesh`> Hello All
<nitesh`> How do I find the right repo link for Ubuntu version 1604?
<lordievader> nitesh`: It is the same as allways but with codename xenial, instead of, for example, wily.
<nitesh`> lordievader: So I just need to copy the repo list from a ubuntu 1404(say), and replace the name as u said?
<lordievader> Yes.
<nitesh`> Hey, But I cant see the apt directory under /etc although I am the root . I assume I need to add the repo list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nitesh`> lordievader: I dont have any other ubuntu installed to copy-paste its /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then replace the ubuntu verison name with xenial. Any other way to get it?
<lordievader> nitesh`: Ubuntu repos are usually in /etc/apt/sources.list, sources.list.d is usually used for third party/ppa's.
<nitesh`> lordievader: If some repos that belong to sources.list are put inot sources.list.d , does it matter?
<nitesh`> I would follow the protocol, just asking out of curiosity
<lordievader> No, it is just a matter of convention.
<nitesh`> Okay
<nitesh`> lordievader: In sources.list.d  directory, If I just create  a file with all the repo list of ubuntu 1404 and then replace the names with xenial, will ubuntu use this repo list while downloading pkgs
<lordievader> Yes.
<lordievader> Or at least if the priority is high enough.
<nitesh`> Coz its still not working OR I am not doing it properly
<nitesh`> root@Ubuntu1604:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# ls
<nitesh`> repo.list
<nitesh`> root@Ubuntu1604:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# sudo apt-get install vim
<nitesh`> Reading package lists... Done
<nitesh`> Building dependency tree
<nitesh`> Reading state information... Done
<nitesh`> Package vim is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nitesh`> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nitesh`> is only available from another source
<nitesh`> lordievader: ^^
<lordievader> nitesh`: Have you updated your sources? (sudo apt-get update)
<nitesh`> lordievader: Worked :-)
<lordievader> whoop whoop
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.5.6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<phillw> Hi, I'm sure you are bored of this question, but will 4.4 kernel be in Xenial and, if so, when will it land in the daily spins for testing?
<TJ-> yes it will, when testing is finalised
<phillw> TJ-: is there any time scale for that re: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule Just to keep our testers 'in the loop' ?
<TJ-> I've not seen specific mention of it, but mainline v4.4 was released 5 days ago. Ubuntu SAUCE needs rebasing and testing on top
<phillw> TJ-: the sooner we (testers) get told, the sooner we can drum up more 'volunteers' to soak test it. We are good little borg drones :P
<TJ-> I see b355d01d 2016-01-11 06:26:40 -0700 N Tim Gardner UBUNTU: rebase to v4.4
<TJ-> probably 10 days or so, possibly earlier
<phillw> TJ-: thanks, (sorry reboot required as I am running 16.04 in production). If it can land prior to 25th January that would be great as the Alpha 2 test cycle begins then for the flavours following the alphas and it would get a good testing scenario for real life.
<TJ-> the kernel image itself is available for testing in the kernel-team unstable PPA repo
<phillw> TJ-: for the testers, I do think having it in the daily spins on the iso tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker would be great, as that is geared up for tests and reporting anything 'odd'. I'm also happy to have the link to the ppa in order to grab the kernel, they have a very annoying habit of being stable these days :D
<phillw> TJ-: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_kernel_team does not show it... would you be so kind as to post up the link for it.
<TJ-> "apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-kernel-team/ubuntu/unstable"
<phillw> TJ-: " Cowboy builders all the way." ... I guess I have it correctly there. Good to see humour is still alive on here :)
<phillw> TJ-: hmm... apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phillw> has not pulled it in, I dimly recall you need a slightly different command to pull in a new kernel.
<TJ-> you'll need to specify the exact package name since it's not a regular dependency update via linux-image-generic
<phillw> TJ-: sorry for being new to this, but http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D has no mentioin of Xenial. Where would I find the up to date kernel name in order to specify the exact package name ?
<TJ-> phillw: that's not the correct place to be looking. You want the unstable PPA
<TJ-> "apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-kernel-team/ubuntu/unstable" then "sudo apt-get update" then "apt list linux-image*" to get the list of available packages
<phillw> TJ-: so I see the entry "linux-image-generic/xenial 4.4.0.0.2 amd64 [upgradable from: 4.3.0.5.6]" is it
<phillw> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic/xenial 4.4.0.0.2
<phillw> ?
<TJ-> phillw: it'll be something like linux-image-4.4.0.0-2-generic I'd expet
<phillw> Oh the joys of dependency hell :)
<phillw> he he.. I got linux-image-4.4.0-0-lowlatency as an added bonus :)
<TJ-> I prefer -lowlatency for desktops
<phillw> TJ-: piglet (is a laptop) and would have been called a "desktop replacement unit" back in the days when a multi processor machine with RAM that can happily run a couple of KVM instances :)
<phillw> TJ-: btw, please accept....
<phillw> TJ-: see you after the reboot..
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-software xenial
<ubottu> Package gnome-software does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> anyone wanna test/bug out gnome software try this:
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-software-now-available-in-ubuntu-16-04-with-a-ppa-498977.shtml
<phillw> TJ-: new kernel does not play with network manager. I lost WiFi connection at a low level (as if I'd manually disabled it)
<phillw> would the guys like a bug report?
<TJ-> phillw: depends on which device, and whether you've got an out-of-tree driver installed for it. Also, could depend on having the correct firmware image which may have been updated (check dmesg or /var/log/kern.log for clues)
<phillw> TJ-: I used synaptic package manager to sync things up (hence me having two kernels)
<phillw> This is a bog standard HP machine, running 16.04 with the 4.3 kernel quite happily. So, something got fairly broken for 4.4 to lose internet.
<phillw> TJ-: actually, that's a good point.... not something I'm used to seeing in *buntu, but each kernel has a firmware side-kick in RHEL. I'm surmising that it also needs to be installed?
<TJ-> phillw: linux-firmware should already be installed, but there may be a more recent one to bring in additional firmware images for 4.4. check with "apt-cache policy linux-firmware"
<phillw> TJ-: well, so much for that idea....
<phillw> linux-firmware:
<phillw>   Installed: 1.155
<phillw>   Candidate: 1.155
<TJ-> phillw: dmesg/kern.log/syslog are the places to look for indications of why the device hasn't initialised
<phillw> TJ-: I'l fire up a KVM instance and see if it behaves on there. If it does, I'll come back to bare metal testing.
<phillw> But, I do think it is a firmware issue..
<TJ-> phillw: if there's a missing firmware the kernel will report it
<phillw> TJ-: as I had a failure under 4.4, will the logs still be there after a reboot into 4.3, or do I have to capture them running 4.4?
<TJ-> the /var/log/kern.log will have it, or if that also logrotates, it'll be in /var/log/kern.log.1
<phillw> TJ-: I'm assuming that the kern.log will have what is needed?
<phillw> phillw@piglet:/var/log$ ls -al kern*
<phillw> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 613903 Jan 15 18:20 kern.log
<phillw> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 655141 Jan  9 17:27 kern.log.1
<TJ-> phillw: yes, you can see from the timestamps when they were last touched
<phillw> TJ-: http://phillw.net/kern.log
<phillw> sorry for delay, SEL in enforcing mode is a bitch some times to post something up :P
<TJ-> LOL yeah, we persecute ourselves :)
<TJ-> did you say the wifi lan wasn't up?
<TJ-> ath9k module ... "Jan 15 17:39:54 piglet kernel: [   36.757303] wlan1: associated"
<TJ-> maybe this has confused you? "[   24.619502] ath9k 0000:03:00.0 wlan1: renamed from wlan0"
<phillw> TJ-: yep, no WiFi
<phillw> the keyboard monitor for Wifi is white when enabled, and orange when disabled. It was orange.
<TJ-> oh hang on that's not the 4.4 kernel, its "Linux version 4.3.0-5-generic "
<phillw> the 4.4 would most likely be further back. I had to revert to 4.3 to gain WiFi..
<TJ-> oh, hang on then
<TJ-> OK, I see the 4.4 now
<TJ-> "Jan 15 17:21:52 piglet kernel: [    0.692349] pci 0000:03:00.0: can't claim BAR 6 [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]: no compatible bridge window"
<TJ-> phillw: try adding to the kernel's command-line at boot-time "pci=realloc"
<phillw> I'm so glad that means something to you!
<phillw> TJ-: I cannot get the grub to into command mode..... This is another royal PITA.
<TJ-> it means that one of the memory mappings the device needs couldn't be satisfied because there was not a sutiablly sized window
<TJ-> phillw: edit /etc/default/grub, add it in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" string, then do "sudo update-grub"
<phillw> TJ-: and now re-install the 4.4 kernel and reboot?
<TJ-> phillw: that's a worry regression; those issues have been getting worse for about 17 months; I've been actively working on getting the fixes into mainline but it keeps dropping back
<TJ-> phillw: no reinstall needed if you haven't removed it, just reboot
<phillw> phillw@piglet:/var/log$ grep CMDLINE_LINUX /etc/default/grub
<phillw> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomdmonddf nomdmonisw nomdmonddf nomdmonisw nomdmonddf nomdmonisw"
<phillw> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=realloc"
<phillw> TJ-: I have to re-install 4.4 - grub is being a bitch and does not allow me to select which kernel I want to boot into.... Yet another bug that needs sorting out.
<TJ-> you mean holding down the Shift key from when the PC begins to reboot doesn't interrupt?
<phillw> indeed...
<phillw> but I usually tap it, I'll try the holding it down next time.
<TJ-> yes, holding down is the way to do it. Shift/Ctrl set flags, they're not detected as key-down/key-up sequences
<TJ-> they were chosen for exactly this reason
<TJ-> because otherwise it is a lottery as to whether you can hit the key at the exact moment GRUB checks
<phillw> let me just gently ask Synaptics to re-install 4.4 for me :)
<phillw> TJ-: if you know grub, you must have known Dave Stan from when *buntu changed from v1 to v2 grub?
<phillw> drs305
<phillw> bbs ... rebooting into 4.4
<phillw> TJ-: nope, that did not work... I've pushed the file back to http://phillw.net/kern.log
<TJ-> similar again "pci 0000:03:00.0: can't claim BAR 6 [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]: no compatible bridge window"
<phillw> Well, here we are.. same computer with 4.3 happy as it always is.
<TJ-> phillw: you could amend that previous change to read "pci=realloc,assign-busses"
<TJ-> phillw: that allows the kernel to ignore the bridge config the PC's firmware configured, and redo it
<phillw> TJ-: I'm sorry to give you a headache on a friday... I was just winding down and wanted to have a quick poke at the 4.4 kernel as weekends is when we have the most volunteer testers available.
<phillw> edit /etc/default/grub, add it in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" == change to "pci=realloc,assign-busses"
<phillw> ?
<TJ-> yes
<TJ-> I use that here; to work around some regression in the PCI bridge window code
<phillw> reboot is next :)
 * TJ- crosses fingers
<phillw> TJ-: WiFi failed, the log file has been re-sent to http://phillw.net/kern.log
<TJ-> I'm chatting to the kernel devs now about it. You might want to /join #ubuntu-kernel (talking to rtg and apw)
<phillw> I think I'm still allowed on there :) Long story, head over to #phillw for it..
<ChibaPet> My next noob question... In #ubuntu someone pointed me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades - I'm curious if there's anything interesting do-release-upgrade does beyond the manual apt-get (or I guess aptitude now) steps noted in the Debian method on that page.
<ChibaPet> (Firing up my laptop now to snag the package in case it's a shell script.)
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<k1l_> i dont remember who said in here, that from 16.04 on the unity launcher could be moved to the bottom: https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity/unityshell-rotated-kylin/+merge/281182   the patch is still pending and needs review. so i dont think its done yet. and i dont think it will be done
<nitesh`> Need Help. How shd this be solved
<nitesh`> root@Ubuntu1604:/home/nitesh/libvirt# apt-get install glibtoolize libtoolize
<nitesh`> Reading package lists... Done
<nitesh`> Building dependency tree
<nitesh`> Reading state information... Done
<nitesh`> E: Unable to locate package glibtoolize
<nitesh`> E: Unable to locate package libtoolize
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: do "sudo apt update" and it should fix it
<TwistedFruit> apt-get update first? check actual repository content either directly
<TwistedFruit> or with aptitude or something?
<tsimonq2> !info glibtoolize
<ubottu> Package glibtoolize does not exist in xenial
<tsimonq2> !info libtoolize
<ubottu> Package libtoolize does not exist in xenial
<TwistedFruit> Ooh, that's going to be convenient.
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: well nevermind, I guess they aren't in Xenial
<TwistedFruit> !info zfs-initramfs
<ubottu> zfs-initramfs (source: zfs-linux): Native OpenZFS root filesystem capabilities for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.5.3-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 19 kB
<tsimonq2> TwistedFruit: ;)
<nitesh`> tsimonq2, TwistedFruit : I did apt-get update , but it seems nothing has changed. Same error
<nitesh`> tsimonq2:  So If I need glibtoolize and libtoolize. How do i get them in xenial?
<TwistedFruit> nitesh`: You might apt-get source glibtoolize and see if it'll build for you on xenial.
<TwistedFruit> nitesh`: That is, apt-get source foo on a box where it's shipped, and then move the result over.
<nitesh`> okay
<TwistedFruit> You might also see what apt-get build-deps on the supported system says is required to build it, and then install those on xenial.
<TwistedFruit> anyway, bbl!
<nitesh`> bbl?
<TwistedFruit> "be back later"
<nitesh`> cool
<tsimonq2> !info glibtoolize wily
<ubottu> Package glibtoolize does not exist in wily
<tsimonq2> !info glibtoolize trusty
<ubottu> Package glibtoolize does not exist in trusty
<nitesh`> !info glibtoolize wily
<ubottu> Package glibtoolize does not exist in wily
<nitesh`> tsimonq2: ubottu returns result as if we hv executed command on wily?
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: if it doesn't show up, it does not exist in wily
<tsimonq2> !info glibtoolize vivid
<ubottu> Package glibtoolize does not exist in vivid
<tsimonq2> !info glibtoolize precise
<ubottu> Package glibtoolize does not exist in precise
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: those packages probably don't exist then'
<nitesh`> tsimonq2: Nice! didnt know abt it :-)
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: you might also want to check packages.ubuntu.com
<nitesh`> tsimonq2,: So if   glibtoolize is not here http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/allpackages  , it means its not available for xenial right?
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: yes :)
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: I would also check the Debian packages
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: https://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: if it's in Debian, it just needs to be synced
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: and if it isn't, you are SOL
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: unless you can find the source on GitHub or something
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: either way, good luck :)\
<nitesh`> tsimonq2: Thnx
<nitesh`> Is it possible that package glibtoolize has a different name in Ubuntu1604
<tsimonq2> !info libtool
<ubottu> libtool (source: libtool): Generic library support script. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1.11 (xenial), package size 176 kB, installed size 807 kB
<tsimonq2> that's it!
<tsimonq2> as per http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15062667/neither-libtoolize-nor-glibtoolize-could-be-found
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: ^
<nitesh`> Yup
<nitesh`> I hv already read that link
<nitesh`> and done that
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: what is the output? does it install correctly?
<nitesh`> tsimonq2: Yes
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: well what are you trying to do?
<nitesh`> I m trying to run ./autogen.sh in Ubuntu 1604, which is giving me dependency issues
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: which package?
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: and have you tried sudo apt -f install ?
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: as in, what are you trying to compile?
<nitesh`> I m trying to complie an open source project which I had git cloned. On doing ./autogen I am getting these errors
<nitesh`> running bootstrap...
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: 424: ./bootstrap: autoconf: not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: Error: 'autoconf' not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: 424: ./bootstrap: automake: not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: Error: 'automake' not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: 221: ./bootstrap: autopoint: not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: Error: 'autopoint' not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: Error: perl module 'XML::XPath' not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: 221: ./bootstrap: pkg-config: not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: Error: 'pkg-config' not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: 221: ./bootstrap: xsltproc: not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: Error: 'xsltproc' not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: Please install the prerequisite programs
<tsimonq2> !info autoconf
<ubottu> autoconf (source: autoconf): automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.69-9 (xenial), package size 313 kB, installed size 1861 kB
<tsimonq2> !info automake
<ubottu> automake (source: automake-1.15): Tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.15-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 499 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<tsimonq2> !info autopoint
<ubottu> autopoint (source: gettext): The autopoint program from GNU gettext. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.6-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 394 kB, installed size 452 kB
<nitesh`> So i m installing them one by one now
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: did it work?
<nitesh`> tsimonq2: Trying apt-get install one by one
<nitesh`> tsimonq2: running bootstrap...
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: Error: perl module 'XML::XPath' not found
<nitesh`> ./bootstrap: Please install the prerequisite programs
<nitesh`> Failed to bootstrap, please investigate.
<nitesh`> !info XML::XPath
<ubottu> Package XMLXPath does not exist in xenial
<nitesh`> tsimonq2: Btw the soln to my original query was to install libtool instead of libtoolize or glibtoolize, as both are provided by libtool. Right?
<nitesh`> Any1?
<nitesh`> Update: apt-get install libxml-xpath-perl worked
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: yay :)
<nitesh`> tsimonq2: :-)
<tsimonq2> nitesh`: so is it fixed?
<nitesh`> tsimonq2: yes :-)
<tsimonq2> yay, cool :D
<nitesh`> !info glib-compile-schemas
<ubottu> Package glib-compile-schemas does not exist in xenial
<nitesh`> !info glib-compile-schemas wily
<ubottu> Package glib-compile-schemas does not exist in wily
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-17
<nitesh`> Hello All, Today I did "virt-install --name ABC ..."of Ubuntu 1604 iso. But when it booted up , its name comes up as "ographics" in virsh list --all . Didn't understand why?
<damascene> Hi, Any reason why I've 6 variation of English in my gnome-language-selector?
<damascene> variations
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nitesh`> lordievader: good morning
<lordievader> o/
<ChibaPet> Are there decent pointers to configuring initramfs? Bonus question, does the GRUB that ships (will ship) with 16.04 capable of loading an initramfs from ZFS-on-LUKS directly, without an unencrypted boot pool?
<ChibaPet> s/does/is/
<truexfan81> i so look forward to the next lts
<truexfan81> i want my systemd
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: you can install it now if you want :D
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: without breaking anything?
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: sorry, if you run Trusty, this isn't possible... :(
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: no worries
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: but hey! maybe you can update to 15.10! :D
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: or become a beta tester when the final betas come out! :D
<truexfan81> only a few months till i can upgrade it to the new lts
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: you can now if you REALLY want, but I wouldn't recommend it on a production machine :)
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: and http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-and-test-systemd-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ MIGHT work, but I would test it ina Virtual Machine before proceeding\
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: i tried to make a 15.10 vm but i was not able to succeed at getting vmware tools installed on it
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: try Virtualbox
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: virtualbox-qt is in the repos
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: noty
<tsimonq2> !info virtualbox-qt trusty
<truexfan81> on windows host virtualbox is meh
<ubottu> virtualbox-qt (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - Qt based user interface. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.34-dfsg-1+deb8u1ubuntu1.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 4558 kB, installed size 21202 kB
<tsimonq2> ahhh yeah
<truexfan81> i have to use windows host mainly cause i was stupid enough to buy a soundblaster card
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: i do plan to eventually switch to a card that is supported by linux
<truexfan81> maybe then i can switch
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: what's the card brand and model? maybe I can help :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-09
<nacc> Bluefoxicy: is there a bug on that gnome-terminal change? or was that an intentional change?
<BluesKaj> I have an odd situation in Zesty, "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999" doesn't output to termbin, there's no url output received. Netcat is installed.
<Bluefoxicy> nacc:  i think it's intentional and not optional.
<Bluefoxicy> I don't know how to convince someone to bring a sledgehammer down on them for that
<Bluefoxicy> it's also a system-breaking change:  Gnome-terminal pastes from the clipboard, so the highlight-middleclick primary buffer is inaccessible
<Bluefoxicy> meaning you have to copy into the clipboard anything you want to middle-paste
<Bluefoxicy> i.e. go back to where you got it and hit copy, or paste it into a text editor and then copy it.
<Bluefoxicy> point is someone thought this was a good idea
<nacc> Bluefoxicy: right, i think i've actually experienced it on Y as well, but I'm not sure -- I thought it was something within several layers of nesting over ssh (which would be odd for terminal to notice)
<nacc> Bluefoxicy: yeah, seems ... amazing
<Bluefoxicy> nope, it happens right on the console
<Bluefoxicy> no ssh tunneling involved.
<Bluefoxicy> Although, on consoling, the above weston RDP thing is something of a personal project for me
<Bluefoxicy> nacc:  rather than ssh tunneling over ssh -X or -Y, you can run xrdp and then rdp in.  You can log in and it'll give you an X desktop
<Bluefoxicy> problem is X11rdp is broken (it used to build Xorg with modified source to draw to RDP)
<Bluefoxicy> so now it only does Xvnc backend
<Bluefoxicy> so long story short, Weston comes with an RDP compositor--Weston draws to RDP--and Xwayland can thus run on top of Weston and draw to RDP for an X session
<Bluefoxicy> which I want to see in Zesty, since it has the freerdp2 package required to get that built.
<Bluefoxicy> Given that, I can replace X11rdp with a shell script that sets up Xwayland on wayland-rdp
<Bluefoxicy> the final piece would really be a greeter that lets you log in on Xrdp, followed by a greeter that can inform its parent that you're already logged in and bail (thus sesman can immediately proxy to the standing rdp session running in the background)
<Bluefoxicy> eventually I want that running by default, listening on localhost:3389
<Bluefoxicy> such that you can ssh -L3388:localhost:3389 and then fire an rdp client at localhost:3388 and get RDP over ssh tunnel
<Bluefoxicy> listening on network would be a system configuration after install
<nacc> Bluefoxicy: you seem to know way more about this than me :)
<Bluefoxicy> i know nothing; I stumbled across these things yesterday
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-13
<ikonia> /win 4
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-14
<nedstark> any idea when 4.9 will be put into the repo?
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-15
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23805248/   :)
<ikonia> Dreaman: why do you keep posting this stuff ?
<Dreaman> fun
<Dreaman> ikonia  why not
<ikonia> it's just noise that no-one really wants to see
<Dreaman> hahhahahaah
<ikonia> ?
<Dreaman> 5 hours not post in chanel
<ikonia> right ?
<Dreaman> eni one
<ikonia> right, yes ?
<Dreaman> ikonia  post my unsteable ubuntu 17.04 with new kernel unteable
<Dreaman> big problem
<ikonia> ?
<Dreaman> ?
<Dreaman> this chanel for unsteable ubuntu
<Dreaman> i install and past my things
<Dreaman> eny problems with this
<Dreaman> bann me
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> I'm just asking you not to post random sysinfo scripts please (unless it's in relation to a problem of course, in which case it's helpful)
<Dreaman> ikonia you is developer oper or in ubuntu chanells
<Dreaman> or just lame
<ikonia> there is no need for that
<ikonia> it's pretty reasonable to just ask you not to keep posting your sysinfo stuff,
<Dreaman> silence in hear i post my system
<ikonia> if you've got a problem/discussion point you want to discuss, it's really quite helpful, but just posting it randomly isn't
<Dreaman> big problem
<ikonia> it's not a huge problem no, thats why I'm asking you not to
<Dreaman> silence
<ikonia> yes, I'm aware there is silence
<Dreaman> ok
<ikonia> thank you, thats helpful
<Dreaman> ikonia  you ar in ubuntu community
<Dreaman> is
<Dreaman> one lem
<Dreaman> lame
<Dreaman> or developer
<Dreaman> ikonia  i see lame and see in posts
<Dreaman> ikonia  your system is
<Dreaman> post and learn some things
<Bluefoxicy> lol another mp3 encoder
<Bluefoxicy> Dreaman, don't be an asshole
<Dreaman> i angry
<Dreaman> one developer in hear to thel me ikonia is
<Dreaman> in ubuntu community
<ikonia> Dreaman: whatps up ?
<Dreaman> ikonia  fuck you bay
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> please tone down the language
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<Dreaman> ми
<Dreaman> ще си пиша и на родния език
<ikonia> english only please
<Dreaman> why
<Dreaman> i not see
<ikonia> the channels language is English
<Dreaman> fusk english
<Dreaman> fusk
<ikonia> last request
<ikonia> please stop with the bad language
<Dreaman> bann me
<ikonia> I really don't want to
<ikonia> so either be quiet or use the channel properly
<Dreaman> one post
<Dreaman> big problem
<ikonia> what ?
<Dreaman> my pastebin post is only problem
<Dreaman> big
<ikonia> I already said it wasn't a big problem
<ikonia> not sure why you're pushing this
<Dreaman> ok
<edmont> hi
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-08
<alkisg> Using mate 18.04 daily, right after finishing with the installation from the live cd, it says [remove cd and press enter], and I do, but shutdown doesn't work
<alkisg> I assume systemd unmounts the squashfs live image and it blocks there waiting to read from the unmounted root device? Has anyone else seen this, should I report it?
<alkisg> (pressing Esc at plymouth does reveal "squashfs error: unable to read metadata..." at that point)
<alkisg> Also, isn't alt+ctrl+del 7 times supposed to reboot anyway? It doesn't...
<flocculant> tsimonq2 acheronuk - just tried uefi oem install kubuntu - fails to get to desktop following user setup 
<flocculant> re discussion in -release
<flocculant> just doing uefi xubuntu - I know normal xubuntu worked for both arch's over weekend
<flocculant> that works
<flocculant> doing bios kubuntu
 * flocculant notes acheronuk's comment in -release
<flocculant> I reported 2 fails on your tracker 
<acheronuk> flocculant: that's ok. I reported 2 fails for artful final
<flocculant> don't tend to test uefi here - worked fine for us *shrug*
<acheronuk> you don't have sddm leaving it's oem temp config file behind to mess up the user login
<flocculant> nope :)
<flocculant> anyway - thought I would check them - didn't know when you'd appear :)
<acheronuk> thanks
<flocculant> np
<acheronuk> flocculant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [High,Triaged]
<acheronuk> quite distressing how old that is! recent duplicates aside
<flocculant> acheronuk: yea not so good
 * acheronuk gently pokes cyphermox
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-09
<lotuspsychje> on unity lightdm handles the boot times from login to desktop, anyone knows how i can see what happens on gdm/gnome?
<valorie> bootchart?
<lotuspsychje> valorie: well i was looking for just gdm to desktop, normal boot times are good to me
<lotuspsychje> valorie: seems like bionic takes a bit long to load to desktop
<lotuspsychje> and i want to investigate
<valorie> I'm not running it yet
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> valorie: should be the same on 17.10
<valorie> I have the kubuntu backports already so I'm not expecting much change
<lotuspsychje> ah cool
<valorie> I hope the new kernel is already getting tons of testing
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: does systemd-analyze blame do it ?
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: let me try, but unity/xenial also have systemd right, and there i could see lightdm logs to desktop
<flocculant> valorie: btw - kubuntu's tracker for artful .1 tracker is still wrong
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: https://hastebin.com/etuxiqezap.go
<flocculant> so apt is taking an age
<valorie> what!
<valorie> supposedly they were *all* changed
<valorie> grrrrr
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: 8.992s here
<flocculant> valorie: ack
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: what does apt daily do exactly
<valorie> I've not been very successfully messing around with the qatracker site
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: well I'm guessing here - but do you have it set to check for updates daily?
<flocculant> coupled with lp being down still
<flocculant> valorie: ping jibel in -release 
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: yes i got unattended upgrades, but that is now default in ubuntu right?
<flocculant> no idea whhat's default in ubuntu
<flocculant> try changing that and seeing what the boot's like
<lotuspsychje> hmm optional
<flocculant> that said - I have it set to do daily and ~9s here
<lotuspsychje> !info unattended-upgrades
<ubottu> unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 35 kB, installed size 344 kB
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: re gdm - no log for it in /var/log ?
<lotuspsychje> lets c
 * flocculant runs out of time quickly 
<lotuspsychje> ./var/log/gdsm4 folder empty
<lotuspsychje> gdm3
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: ok i set auto updates to never now
<lotuspsychje> gonna reboot & test
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: its out of the blame list now, but doesnt feel faster yet
<lotuspsychje> i had a plymouth crash this week, does plymouth still load after login?
<lotuspsychje> https://hastebin.com/oweravezej.go
<flocculant> not sure tbh - but you've a plymouth service there taking 20s almost
 * flocculant has to wander off into the day now 
<lotuspsychje> kk mate tnx anyway
<lotuspsychje> i already trimmed services down and fast ssd..
<lotuspsychje> im gonna bug this
<lotuspsychje> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2360253
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<icey> any idea when Bionic's kernel will get the fixes fopr Meltdown/Spectre?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> not sure icey 
<lotuspsychje> they still in progress atm
<valorie> icey: as I understand it, when they are thoroughly tested
<valorie> and not until
<icey> valorie: agreed, I understand that, I also understand that they are targeted at today across the board :-/
<icey> lotuspsychje: looks like I installed that kernel version on 2017-12-18
<Anonnyman> Anyone here? XD
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-10
<icey> updated this morning from 4.13.0.17.18 to 4.13.0.25.26 and it broke my nvidia drivers, dropping my external monitor; IU've purged the nvidia packages an d am reinstalling now hoping to get it working again
<icey> huh, works better now without _any_ nvidia drivers, external monitor is driven fine ;-D
<daddy0> morning guys
<daddy0> im using the 18.04 daily build.  when running java programs (using openjdk8 and 9) i get this error:
<daddy0> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<daddy0> ive tried a few solutions found on the web but its not working
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-11
<tombusby> hi there
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: you upgraded from wich version?
<tombusby> just upgraded to 18.04 and I'm stuck in a login loop
<tombusby> in the past this was caused by nvidia drivers, but those steps don't resolve now
<tombusby> 16.04
<tombusby> LTS
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: that isnt reccomended yet, bionic is still in development branch
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: if you want to help, clean install 18.04
<tombusby> well that's pretty annoying then, given that I got a dist upgrade prompr
<tombusby> *prompt
<lotuspsychje_> huh?
<lotuspsychje_> you had a window saying upgrade to bionic?
<tombusby> yes
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: can you prove this with a pic?
<tombusby> It wasn't exactly the type of thing I documented for posterity, I just ran the upgrade
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: but did you enter a dist upgrade command?
<tombusby> I did it via the software update GUI
<tombusby> got a prompt to update dist, so I did it
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: that shouldnt be happening
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: you sure it was 18.04?
<tombusby> aparently not, especially since I thought I had only LTS versions enabled, so to hear that this is still development branch... that's not great
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: can you lsb_release -a plz?
<tombusby> sure, 1 mo, I'll SSH in
<tombusby> No LSB modules are available.
<tombusby> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<tombusby> Description:	Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)
<tombusby> Release:	18.04
<tombusby> Codename:	bionic
<lotuspsychje_> what the heck
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: you sure you didnt enter a command youself like with -d ?
<lotuspsychje_> or messed with proposed
<tombusby> so, essentially, I have to do a full reinstall is the long and short of it then? my install is knackered?
<tombusby> na mate, logged in, got the prompt, ran it
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: that should not be happening, can you bug this please
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: you ahd 16.04.3?
<lotuspsychje_> had
<tombusby> whatever the LTS version was, I'd been holding off doing an upgrade because I got log-in loops, but a previous update (non-dist) gave me login loops, I fixed that, so this time when I got the prompt to update dist, I decided why not
<tombusby> but yeah it was 16.04
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: its supposed to upgrade in june
<lotuspsychje_> 16.04 to 18.04.1
<tombusby> I'm guessing there's no way to reliably downgrade?
<lotuspsychje_> officially LTS to LTS
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: i think things will got scrambled now
<dax> bionic isn't in meta-release-lts (or meta-release, for that matter), so I do not know of a way it'd upgrade without do-release-upgrade -d or something
<tombusby> ok, no worries, well, I better get to work on fixing this then. that's all I can tell you
<dax> but yes, if you're on 18.04 and want to be on something lower, the only supported method is a reinstall
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: did you enter that -d command?
<tombusby> not that I know of, just prompted and his install
<tombusby> *hit
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: you didnt mess with anything else unofficial?
<tombusby> not to my knowledge. I don't like to do anything that could make my conf unstable
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: might be interesting to see your sources.list ?
<tombusby> sure
<dax> i assume sources.list is just gonna be normal bionic, since the upgrader would have poked at them
<lotuspsychje_> dax: wouldnt we see his ppa's or other stuff too?
<tombusby> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<tombusby> # newer versions of the distribution.
<tombusby> deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted
<tombusby> # deb-src http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<TJ-> tombusby: was this system previsously release-upgraded from some other release to 16.04 ?
<tombusby> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<tombusby> ## distribution.
<lotuspsychje_> dax: seems like your right
<dax> lotuspsychje_: sure, and I guess it's theoretically possible someone has a PPA that contains modified updater packages that point somewhere other than changelogs.ubuntu.com
<dax> but that seems unlikely 
<lotuspsychje_> never heared of a pre-release upgrade notify before..
<dax> 'cause they don't happen. like, i entirely believe that it happened in this case, but i am at a loss as to how
<TJ-> tombusby: can you show us /etc/update-manager/meta-release
<TJ-> if the URLs have been changed we don't know what was pulled
<lotuspsychje_> he should bug this
<dax> lotuspsychje_: yeah, if the output from what TJ- asked for is all changelogs.ubuntu.com, i agree
<tombusby> # default location for the meta-release file
<tombusby> [METARELEASE]
<tombusby> URI = http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<tombusby> URI_LTS = http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<tombusby> URI_UNSTABLE_POSTFIX = -development
<tombusby> URI_PROPOSED_POSTFIX = -proposed
<TJ-> Also, we should check for all installed cron jobs, and the /var/log/dist-upgrade/ dir
<TJ-> !paste | tom 
<ubottu> tom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dax> (drone probably also sent you a PM with the same instructions)
<dax> anyways, gonna leave this one with TJ-, seems like he's about 5 minutes ahead of me on this one
<dax> (also, it's lunch time)
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: ddi you enable proposed or so?
<dax> proposed shouldn't cause this
<tombusby> no worries, but I have to go really tbh. I'll put a bug report in when I get a moment.
<lotuspsychje_> dax: bon apetit mate
<tombusby> and no I didn't
<lotuspsychje_> just thinking what could have triggered this
<TJ-> tombusby: was the prompt in the GUI?
<tombusby> just the standard one to upgrade dist
<TJ-> tombusby: right, in the GUI?
<tombusby> yes
<TJ-> tombusby: OK, that's a clue
<tombusby> but I honestly have to go guys, I've gotta take care of my son for a bit. I'm sorry to drop this on you and disappear
<lotuspsychje_> no sweat come back later & bug it okay
<lotuspsychje_> we aint see nothing yet
<TJ-> if I recall correctly - I may be wrong after so long - at one time the GUI from update-manager was triggered by a file existing under /var/ somewhere... it's feasible something triggered that, but what doesn't make sense is how it knew about the new release codename/URL, since changelog. doesn't have it
<lotuspsychje_> and what does he mean from in the past this already happened lol
<TJ-> "in the past" in reference to solving a log-in loop due to nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje_> perhaps
<lotuspsychje_> its a weird story to me
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-12
<lotuspsychje> hey dax should we remove 17.04 from topic?
<lotuspsychje> deadline was 11 or 13?
<dax> /topic #ubuntu? it's Saturday
<dax> and yeah, that's one of the things we do when things go EOL. some factoid shuffling too
<lotuspsychje> oh its 13
<lotuspsychje> got some time then :p
<flocculant> if the new 17.10 releases ...
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: if?
<flocculant> s/if/assuming
<flocculant> well it should today I believe
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> tombusby: did you bug it yesterday?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/intel-s-microcode-update-for-meltdown-and-spectre-now-available-in-ubuntu-linux-519340.shtml
<flocculant> not sure about bionic
<lotuspsychje> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20180108.1 (bionic), package size 1201 kB, installed size 1703 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<lotuspsychje> .1 already
<lotuspsychje> all the rest got updates to .0
<flocculant> I got .1
<lotuspsychje> yeah me too
<flocculant> but I'm on a -proposed kernel :p
<lotuspsychje> bionic already neat :p
<valorie> I got it and am just stock kubuntu + backports
<lotuspsychje> nice valorie 
<valorie> no special kernel
<lotuspsychje> valorie: hows kde's smoothness on your side?
<valorie> excellent
<lotuspsychje> valorie: is that on wayland also?
<valorie> I have nvidia, so I've not tried wayland
<lotuspsychje> kk
<valorie> many of the plasma devels are running wayland fulltime though
<lotuspsychje> neat
<lotuspsychje> cause i got 2 out of 3 boxes that doesnt like wayland
<lotuspsychje> and the 1 box that runs smooth is an nvidia lol
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> I just haven't had a chance to try it
<lotuspsychje> yeah not so much testers yet, but we still in early stage, more might come
<lotuspsychje> valorie: how much ram you have on the kubuntu?
<valorie> I have lots, so it's not really a fair test
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.11.5 on Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) powered by Linux 4.13.0-25-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2800/3800 MHz, RAM: 6651/32119 MB, Storage: 286/967 GB, 286 procs, 2.42h up
<lotuspsychje> i7 and 3gig should be plenty yeah
<lotuspsychje> mechanical or ssd?
<valorie> just rebooted a bit ago to get that microcode update
<valorie> ssd
<lotuspsychje> wich brand valorie 
<valorie> System76
<valorie> it's not really a gt60
<valorie> I moved the drives from an MSI and never changed that
<lotuspsychje> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: AMD C-60 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1000MHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,5 GiB Total (2,5 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 40,7 GB / 129,3 GB (88,6 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5 •
<lotuspsychje>  Uptime: 25m 13s
<lotuspsychje> this box needs xorg on gnome
<lotuspsychje> wayland not really smooth
<valorie> you must be glad you have AMD though
<lotuspsychje> howso?
<valorie> less susceptable to meltdown, is it not?
<valorie> dunno about spectr
<valorie> e
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah, tested a command, cpu wasnt vulnarable
 * flocculant did that - and cpu is :p
<valorie> what's the test command?
<lotuspsychje> lemme check history
<valorie> I assume mine are
<lotuspsychje> this was 1 of my tests
<lotuspsychje> grep CONFIG_PAGE_TABLE_ISOLATION /boot/config-`uname -r`
<lotuspsychje> CONFIG_PAGE_TABLE_ISOLATION=y
<lotuspsychje> dmesg -wH | grep 'Kernel/User page tables isolation
<lotuspsychje> if nothing shows your good
<dax> there's https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker also
<flocculant> dax: that's what I used
<valorie> i'm not installing some script from github
<lotuspsychje> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dax> valorie: i read it before i did, yeah
<lotuspsychje> should show stuff on bugs=
<dax> i assume flocculant already saw, but lotuspsychje: 17.10.1's out
<dax> (oh, nvm, you're in -release too)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !lenovo
<lotuspsychje> !lenovobug
<ubottu> The original release of Ubuntu 17.10 contained a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. See https://pad.lv/1734147 for more info. This bug has been fixed in 17.10's repositories (so upgrades are safe) and a new set of ISOs have been released (look for 17.10.1 in the filename).
<lotuspsychje> all is good to go dax :p
<dax> !-lenovobug
<ubottu> lenovobug aliases: artfulrespin, intel-spi, intelspi - added by dax on 2018-01-10 02:40:55 - last edited by dax on 2018-01-12 06:17:06
<dax> ;)
<flocculant> dax: :)
 * flocculant will deal with the Xubuntu notices later 
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-13
<rfleming> Hello?  Anybody home? :)
<rfleming> Is there a mini.iso for 18.04?
<rfleming> I'd like to install vanilla gnome
<valorie> rfleming: sorta doubt it
<valorie> yet
<valorie> they have been working overtime to get all these major bugs fixed
<valorie> everything else has taken a back seat
<rfleming> yeah, the kernel was the big concern and respinning 17.10
<valorie> huge
<valorie> and right over the hols
<tomreyn> rfleming: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<tomreyn> obviously thats unsupported
<tomreyn> checksums http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/SHA256SUMS
<tomreyn> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/SHA256SUMS.gpg
<marie1972> .
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-10
<Bashing-om> I been workin' on the Deck - all the live long day .. and project completed :) 
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-11
<rainbowwarrior> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 19.04 and trying to compile libtool 1.2 and on the make i get this error :- checking host system type... Invalid configuration `x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu': machine `x86_64-unknown' not recognized
<rainbowwarrior> how can i fix it please?
<tomreyn> rainbowwarrior: which compiler is this, and where from?
<tomreyn> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/config.git/commit/?id=ca9bfb8cc75a2be1819d89c664a867785c96c9ba
<rainbowwarrior> gcc 8.2.0-12
<rainbowwarrior> its when i try and use the make command for libtool 1.2
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-12
<tomreyn> so you may need an updated build config
<rainbowwarrior> Hi, I am running Ubunut 19.04 and I am trying to build openFWD and I get this error after running ./autogen.sh :- ./configure: line 13490: syntax error near unexpected token `GDHCP,'please help
<rainbowwarrior> . 
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: what is 'GDHCP', a variable ?
<rainbowwarrior> I have no idea sorry, I have never heard of GDHCP myself
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: examine the file at the line reported, and figure it out
<rainbowwarrior> TJ Sorry I missed a bit :- ./configure: line 13490: syntax error near unexpected token `GDHCP,'
<rainbowwarrior> ./configure: line 13490: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GDHCP, glib-2.0)'
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-13
<tomreyn> An Intel DHCP library with GLib integration https://github.com/connectivity/connman-stable/blob/master/gdhcp/gdhcp.h
<tomreyn> miracast (and openwfd) seem to be mostly considered legacy protocols nowadays.
<rainbowwarrior> hi I am running windows 10 and Ubuntu 19.04 but it is loading straight into Ubuntu and not giving me a choice to load into windows or Ubuntu, I have used boot-repair and this is the outcome :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QyHBF9WyhK/
<tomreyn> rainbowwarrior: if you hit escape repeatedly during boot, do you get to the grub menu, and do you see windows there?
<tomreyn> and if you see windows, does it boot from there?
<tomreyn> rainbowwarrior: oh wait, you dont, according to the output you posted
<tomreyn> install os-prober
<tomreyn> line 564 states "Windows not detected by os-prober on sda1."
<tomreyn> so os-prober may already be installed
<rainbowwarrior> tomreyn,  brb and yes as i tried os-prober first and it did not detect windows 10
<rainbowwarrior> back
<rainbowwarrior> tomaw,  it looks like it ain't even adding a menu entry
<tomreyn> the common reason why os-prober would not detect the other OS is that the other OS was installed in UEFI mode, and ubuntu in CSM / legacy BIOS mode, oder the other way around.
<tomreyn> right, yoiu have no menu entry for windows
<rainbowwarrior> brb
<rainbowwarrior> hi I am running ubunut 19.04 and have windows 10 installed on another hard drive (grub is not detecting my windows 10) please help ? (they are both installed in legacy mode)
<rainbowwarrior> ubuntu 19.04*
<tomreyn> rainbowwarrior: https://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows/629733 suggests mounting the windows partition before running os-prober
<rainbowwarrior> tomreyn,  i get an error when i try open the windows folder
<tomreyn> rainbowwarrior: imagine i told you, what would you do with this information?
<rainbowwarrior> remember it 
<tomreyn> my point: if you don't tell me the error message, i won't be able to support you and this information is rather useless.
<tomreyn> so what'S the error message?
<rainbowwarrior> it says sorry could not display all the contents of "windows": Error when getting information for file "/media/wolfheart/944800EF4800D1C2/Windows/hh.exe
<rainbowwarrior> ":input/output error
<tomreyn> hmm, the file system was probably not unmounted cleanly.
<tomreyn> you need to disable windows fast startup for multi-boot to work
<tomreyn> you should still be able to boot into windows by overriding the bios boot order, i would think
<tomreyn> https://superuser.com/questions/1152001/shutdown-windows-10-truly-for-a-dual-booting-system
<tomreyn> rainbowwarrior: what youz can do whuile you're in linux is to unmount the windows drive now run ntfsfix against it, then mount it again (hopefully without errors this time) and then run os-prober.
<tomreyn> if this also doesn't work, you can still try the boot order override
<rainbowwarrior> same error
<tomreyn> but ntfsfix  reported no warnings or errors?
<rainbowwarrior> no errors
<rainbowwarrior> no warnings either
<tomreyn> rainbowwarrior: does dmesg | tail show more errors about this disk?
<rainbowwarrior> no
<tomreyn> "input/output error" can actually point at a hardware error, that's why i'm asking
<tomreyn> does the windows file system actuall get mounted though when you try to?
<tomreyn> try mounting it again, see if it shows up in "mount" output afterwards
<rainbowwarrior> yes its there :- /dev/sda1 on /media/wolfheart/944800EF4800D1C2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<tomreyn> so run os-prober again
<rainbowwarrior> did not detect it still
<tomreyn> you can add it manually as discussed on the second answer on https://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows/629733
<tomreyn> the ID there you'd replace by 944800ef4800d1c2
<tomreyn> the rest can stay as it is
<tomreyn> run update-grub after creating the file, then reboot, hold down shift or keep pressing escape to et the grub menu, then select the windows option
<rainbowwarrior> tomreyn,  got errors :- paste.ubuntu.com/p/9FbFnGJqV8/
<rainbowwarrior> tomreyn,  and the grub.conf.new :- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/thv7SvxtcH
<tomreyn> hmm this doesn't look too nice
<tomreyn> do you get the same errors if you unninstall os-prober?
<rainbowwarrior> i meant grub.cfg.new
<tomreyn> did you add those $ characters around the UUID in /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?
<tomreyn> see line 295 of what you posted
<rainbowwarrior> yeah i removed them now and now its line 308
<rainbowwarrior> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2qhgYm5vDz/
<tomreyn> you removed what?
<tomreyn> oh the $'s
<tomreyn> looks better. not sure it needs the UUID with lower case characters as i posted it above, i guess you can try.
<rainbowwarrior> yes
<tomreyn> blkid probably lists the lower case ones
<tomreyn> lines 308 is: ### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
<tomreyn> *line
<rainbowwarrior> i changed it to lower cast and it still says line 308
<rainbowwarrior> case*
<rainbowwarrior> this is what is in 41_custom :- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9DkkQ94cWD/
<tomreyn> what says "line 308"?
<rainbowwarrior> there only is 8 lines in the file
<rainbowwarrior> lines 308 is: ### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
<tomreyn> your 41_custom is standard. what is the problem you are trying to solve right now, if any?
<rainbowwarrior> so i can ignore it after sudo update-grub ?
<tomreyn> ignore *what*
<rainbowwarrior> the error from sudo update-grub about line 308
<rainbowwarrior> hi has anyone here got openwfd to work please?
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-06
<Blade> ance install ubuntu
<Blade> my install no work to
<Blade> laptop died
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-07
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.5.0-050500rc5-lowlatency x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.3 
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)
<Eickmeyer[m]> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Blade> ok
<kinghat> looks like grub customizer is borked on 19.10
<tomreyn> this channel is about focal, though
<tomreyn> at least at this time
<kinghat> is there not a place for 19.10
<kinghat> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<tomreyn> for support? sure, #ubuntu
<kinghat> thought that was LTS
<tomreyn> you could start by reading the channel topic ;)
<kinghat> i had already made the assumption 
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-09
<ScaredySquirrel> hrm how would I get the latest firefox version 72 in focal?
<ScaredySquirrel> it's at version 72 in Ubuntu stable eoan
<Bashing-om> !info firefox focal | ScaredySquirrel 
<ubottu> ScaredySquirrel: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 71.0+build5-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 49179 kB, installed size 192698 kB
<guiverc> ScaredySquirrel, https://snapcraft.io/firefox shows ver 72.0.1-1 available from Mozilla via snap
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm currently playing with the 20.04 nightly on an HP Elitebook x360 with an Intel UHD 620 card, and I'm seeing some really bad screen tearing, especially when scrolling
<kblin> I don't have that issue in a Debian 10 live image, but that in turn doesn't like the WiFi
<kblin> looking at the output from "inxi -G", it seems like on the Debian live image, I'm using the modesetting driver for X11, and on focal I'm using the i915 driver
<tomreyn> kblin: have you consdiered 19.10 (20.04 is in development still)
<kblin> I have the same issue in 19.10, and tried 20.04 because some forum posts suggested that the problem might have been fixed on a more recent kernel
<tomreyn> you'll be using i915 on both
<kblin> funnily enough, I can actually make the problem appear on a Debian 10 install if I switch to a 5.x series kernel :)
<kblin> in any case I'm not ready to use this machine for production anyway, so I figured that any fix I found would also be applicable to 19.10
<tomreyn> this was discussed on #ubuntu yesterday - could be related, but a workaround is in anything but focal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1845584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845584 in linux (Ubuntu Focal) "intel-lpss driver conflicts with write-combining MTRR region" [Undecided,In progress]
<tomreyn> i'm not sure this is the problem you're seeing, it *could* be
<kblin> that looks like a "fails to boot" issue, my system is booting just fine
<kblin> I'm not seeing the issue if I use the live system in "safe graphics" mode
<tomreyn> good point, yes.
<kblin> so to me this really sounds like an X issue more than a kernel thing
<tomreyn> is anything logged?
<kblin> I've tried uninstalling the xserver-xorg-video-intel package, but somehow I'm still on the i915 driver
<tomreyn> xserver-xorg-video-intel is the 2d graphics driver for Xorg, you need it. i915 is the linux kernel driver for supporting intel graphics in the first place, you need it
<kblin> where's the X log file these days? shouldn't it be in /var/log somewhere?
<tomreyn> actually seems like i'm misinformed, sorry. you don't need xserver-xorg-video-intel
<kblin> I mainly uninstalled that because the package description said "you don't need this on hardware from 2017 and newer"
<kblin> I'm mainly noticing how clueless I've gotten on X11 configuration, because all my stuff has just been working fine for so many years :)
<tomreyn> X logs to syslog / the systemd journal, it may addiitonally log to either ~/.local/share/xorg/ or /var/log/Xorg/
<tomreyn> if you use    lspci -k | grep -A3 VGA    you'll notice the hardware itself is actually driven by i915
<tomreyn> so this you won't be able to replace
<kblin> yeah, both the kernel line and the X line claim i915
<tomreyn> your only option there is to fiddle with kernel parameters or to try different kernel versions
<kblin> I mainly want to try getting xorg to use the modesetting driver
<tomreyn> if you'd like to post your system journal for the current boot i can take a look to see if i spot anything unusual.
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 
<tomreyn> X should be using modesetting on i915 by default for a good while already
<tomreyn> definitely with anything including and past ubuntu 18.04, more likely since 14.04 or 16.04
<tomreyn> actually earlier, intel was amongst the first to do it
<kblin> so what's the "safe graphics" mode for the live image doing, because as I mentioned that works just fine
<tomreyn> it disables kernel mode setting
<tomreyn> you can always press 'e' at the grub menu to inspect the "linux" line and which parameters are passed to it
<tomreyn> the "safe graphics" boot option adds the "nomodeset" kernel parameter (on top of the other parameters also used by the default grub menu option)
<kblin> I'll give that a try, for giggles
<kblin> also because the screen refresh issue makes any terminal use super annoying :/
<kblin> ok, the "nomodeset" kernel option "fixes" it, but of course at the cost of not having a proper graphics driver
<kblin> funny, now I've set a custom config to try the uxa renderer for the intel driver, and X11 seems to have decided to use the fbdev driver instead
<kblin> but it looks like the uxa renderer is enabled and fixes the issues I'm seeing
<tomreyn> there's the TearFree option to X(org), but i think such issues usually point to the graphics drrievr rather
<tomreyn> *driver
<tomreyn> btw. there are several models in this hp elitebook x360 series, with different hardware: https://i.imgur.com/YA4zz5n.png
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-10
<ScaredySquirrel> um ok I installed firefox from snap
<ScaredySquirrel> how do I open it?
<ScaredySquirrel> and I have problem that this snap type firefox doesn't have Wayland support
<ScaredySquirrel> http://dpaste.com/037TSNN
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-11
<ScaredySquirrel> I want to know how you'd tell PolicyKit not to ask users in the sudo group for any passwors
<ScaredySquirrel> passwords when I do something that requires root priviledges
<ScaredySquirrel> tails@tails-Inspiron-3582:/mnt/myusb$ id -Gn|grep -oe '\<sudo\>'
<ScaredySquirrel> sudo
<ScaredySquirrel> tails@tails-Inspiron-3582:/mnt/myusb$ cat /etc/os-release 
<ScaredySquirrel> NAME="Ubuntu"
<ScaredySquirrel> VERSION="20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)"
<ScaredySquirrel> and here's my policykit : http://dpaste.com/2CK3Z6M
<ScaredySquirrel> would anything be wrong with my policykit file? what else do I need to change?
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: I wonder if a rule would help? see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Polkit#Authorization_rules
<ScaredySquirrel> TJ-: I don't know how to use globs
<ScaredySquirrel> if(action.id =~ "org.debian.apt.*" && subject.isInGroup("sudo")) { return polkit.Result.YES; }
<TJ-> I don't think the glob * is required
<ScaredySquirrel> but why?
<ScaredySquirrel> there's this nopasswd global rules thingy but then firefox would laugh and auto authenticate
<ScaredySquirrel> it doesn't use polkit so no...not the case
<ScaredySquirrel> there would have to be a huge hole in there to make it launch a little program that uses polkit and dbus and then that would happen
<ScaredySquirrel> because it doesn't care in this case
<ScaredySquirrel> about what little dbus handle the app uses
<ScaredySquirrel> so that nopasswd global rules is telling it to ignore the action
<TJ-> If it is the polkit user agent pormpting for the password then you should be able to use a polkit rule to handle it
<ScaredySquirrel> wait does polkit at least put a dialog up with Authenticate and click there and it just goes ahead and elevates to root?
<ScaredySquirrel> at least if you put nopasswd global rule in?
<ScaredySquirrel> i mean in that case
<TJ-> for a global rule I'd expect no prompt
<TJ-> I'm on about the current situation before making any changes
<TJ-> As rules are written in Javascript you'd need to create a RegExp object and then call .test(...) on it
<ScaredySquirrel> about the Current situation it says Authenticate I click there and it asks for a password when I have no password set
<TJ-> asks for the password of a user where that user has no password?
<ScaredySquirrel> yes
<ScaredySquirrel> that user is is sudo <command> with NOPASSWD in sudoers for his sudo group so he needs no password for that
<TJ-> well that makes sense, it's not polkit's fault the invoking user has no password
<ScaredySquirrel> however policykit has its no password policy
<ScaredySquirrel> where only policykit asks for and requires a password when it has no password
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: but polkit doesn't use sudo/sudoers, it is entirely separate. All it does do is observe which group(s) a user should be in
<TJ-> It used to be the adm group
<ScaredySquirrel> mhm its seperate so what to do to apply the same nopasswd policy to polkit for users in the sudo group?
<ScaredySquirrel> and i take in mind its not sudo so its not the same system
<ScaredySquirrel> polkit will not use the same policy as sudo
<ScaredySquirrel> i just want similar
<TJ-> As I understood it, you only want no-password to apply to a sub-set of calls, not for everthing a user might try to do
<ScaredySquirrel> unless policykit always forces you to use the Authenticate dialog
<ScaredySquirrel> if an app can just take over and press Authenticate for you that's not what I want
<TJ-> the link I provided earlier gives good examples of various scenarios, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Polkit#For_specific_actions
